#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Причины возникновения Я

## Мальявика

Если словом Я мы обозначаем совокупность скандх,то вопрос: откуда взялось это местоимение,ребенок вначале не называет себя Я,а в третьем лице,Петя хочет есть и т.д.,потом подражая взрослым, наверное,он говорит себе Я.Или все-таки существует в нас некий центр, естественно тоже временный, связанный с данной инкарнацией?

----------


## Фил

Традиции языка.
Центра нет, это эмерджентное качество (целое большее суммы частей, колесница Милинды)

----------

Won Soeng (12.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2017), Шуньяананда (13.06.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Оно возникло. Хорошая причина?

----------


## Aion

> Если словом Я мы обозначаем совокупность скандх,то вопрос: откуда взялось это местоимение,ребенок вначале не называет себя Я,а в третьем лице,Петя хочет есть и т.д.,потом подражая взрослым, наверное,он говорит себе Я.Или все-таки существует в нас некий центр, естественно тоже временный, связанный с данной инкарнацией?


 Ну можно сказать, что сознание "выращено" бессознательным как орган различения. Вот что Юнг говорит:



> Сознание — предмет чрезвычайно своеобразный. Это явление дискретно по своей природе. Одна пятая или одна третья, возможно даже одна вторая, часть нашей жизни протекает в бессознательном состоянии. Целиком бессознательно раннее детство человека. Каждую ночь мы погружаемся в бессознательное, и только в периоды между просыпанием и сном более или менее ощущаем себя в сознательном состоянии. До некоторой степени является проблематичным и сам факт ясности или, иначе, степени сознания. Предполагается, к примеру, что десятилетний мальчик или девочка обладают сознанием, но легко можно доказать, что здесь налицо специфический вид сознания, сознания, в котором рефлексия своего «Я» может не участвовать; сознание ЭГО отсутствует. Мне известен ряд случаев у детей от одиннадцати до четырнадцати лет и старше, внезапно осознавших, что «Я есть». Впервые в жизни они стали сознавать, что переживают нечто и именно как ОНИ; оглядываясь при этом назад, в свое прошлое, наполненное столькими событиями и вещами, они тем не менее себя в этом прошлом вспомнить не могут.
> Необходимо допустить, что когда мы говорим «Я», то при этом не имеем абсолютного критерия для оценки полноты переживания этого «Я». Посему так и случается, что наше представление (реализация) ЭГО весьма фрагментарно, и лишь постепенно, во времени люди узнают все больше и больше о том, что же ЭГО означает для человека. Фактически процесс узнавания не имеет конца, длится всю жизнь, во всяком случае мы сами момент конца не фиксируем.
> 
> *Тэвистокские лекции*

----------

Фил (10.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если словом Я мы обозначаем совокупность скандх,то вопрос: откуда взялось это местоимение,ребенок вначале не называет себя Я,а в третьем лице,Петя хочет есть и т.д.,потом подражая взрослым, наверное,он говорит себе Я.?


Оттуда откуда и другие местоимения, надо ж както себя обозначать.



> Или все-таки существует в нас некий центр, естественно тоже временный, связанный с данной инкарнацией? .?


Можно взглянуть внутрь себя и попробовать такой центр отыскать.
 (п.с. так понимаю, что это если некий центр себя, то он должен быть неделимый, несоставной, независимый от причин и условий)

----------


## Фил

> Оттуда откуда и другие местоимения, надо ж както себя обозначать.
> 
> Можно взглянуть внутрь себя и попробовать такой центр отыскать.
>  (п.с. так понимаю, что это если некий центр себя, то он должен быть неделимый, несоставной, независимый от причин и условий)


Так вопрос, есть ли хотя бы зависимый?
По моему и такого нет!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если словом Я мы обозначаем совокупность скандх,то вопрос: откуда взялось это местоимение,ребенок вначале не называет себя Я,а в третьем лице,Петя хочет есть и т.д.,потом подражая взрослым, наверное,он говорит себе Я.Или все-таки существует в нас некий центр, естественно тоже временный, связанный с данной инкарнацией?


Словом Я мы обозначаем свое понимание того, что словом Я мы обозначаем совокупность скандх. И говорим тогда: "О, я это понимаю!" )))

----------


## Джеки

> ребенок вначале не называет себя Я,а в третьем лице,Петя хочет есть и т.д.,


Ребенок будет говорить, как взрослые научат или подадут ему образец. Еще, кстати, в младенчестве ребенок еще не вполне осознает границы между своим телом и окружающим миром. Например, он может лежать на спине, махнуть своей рукой перед своим лицом и испугаться этого как чего-то внешнего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Читаю как раз книгу "The ego trick" (Julian Baggini)
Там есть пример, что у инуитов нет местоимений вообще. Ни я, ни мы, ни они.
Есть какие то суффиксы обзначающие говорящего и остальных.

Правда потом идет полемика на тему того, что Я они все таки воспринимают.
Но не суть.
В языке - нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Читаю как раз книгу "The ego trick" (Julian Baggini)
> Там есть пример, что у инуитов нет местоимений вообще. Ни я, ни мы, ни они.
> Есть какие то суффиксы обзначающие говорящего и остальных.
> 
> Правда потом идет полемика на тему того, что Я они все таки воспринимают.
> Но не суть.
> В языке - нет.


Интересно, а - тот, этот, эти, те, все, слова с такими значениями есть ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читаю как раз книгу "The ego trick" (Julian Baggini)
> Там есть пример, что у инуитов нет местоимений вообще. Ни я, ни мы, ни они.
> Есть какие то суффиксы обзначающие говорящего и остальных.
> 
> Правда потом идет полемика на тему того, что Я они все таки воспринимают.
> Но не суть.
> В языке - нет.


Причем тут язык? ))))
Даже муравьи имеют воззрение, отождествляющее собственное «я» с преходящим собранием [скандх]. Если вы прикоснетесь к муравью травинкой, он тут же испугается, решив: «Со мной что-то происходит!», скорчится и прикинется мертвым. А потом оглядится вокруг и убежит. Так работает воззрение, отождествляющее собственное «я» со скандхами.
Ламрим Пабонки

----------

Tong Po (15.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Читаю как раз книгу "The ego trick" (Julian Baggini)
> Там есть пример, что у инуитов нет местоимений вообще. Ни я, ни мы, ни они.
> Есть какие то суффиксы обзначающие говорящего и остальных.
> 
> Правда потом идет полемика на тему того, что Я они все таки воспринимают.
> Но не суть.
> В языке - нет.


Почитал немного про этот язык.
Просто у них грамматически нет части речи - местоимение. А местоимения отнесены к так называемым - суфиксам. Это алеутской эскимосская языковая семья. Грамматики с такими категориями составлены и для гренландских и эскимосских языков. А так то они напр. говорят : мояэскимос, твоярусский и т.п., просто одним словом, поэтому местоимения к суфиксам отнесены.

----------

Фил (12.03.2017), Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Денис К

Если "я"(по сути осознование себя личностью) это пять скандх,которые возникают и разрушаются в процессе жизнедеятельности конкретного организма,то почему тогда в буддийских текстах пишут "*вы* уже много раз рождались и умирали","после смерти *вас* будет ждать счастье либо несчастье"и подобное?

----------


## Фил

> Если "я"(по сути осознование себя личностью) это пять скандх,которые возникают и разрушаются в процессе жизнедеятельности конкретного организма,то почему тогда в буддийских текстах пишут "*вы* уже много раз рождались и умирали","после смерти *вас* будет ждать счастье либо несчастье"и подобное?


Я уже Вам в другой теме ответил.
А пишут, потому слово Вы как раз и обзначает совокупность. Тем более в русском языке это множественное число. Другое дело что Вы понимаете под этим что-то статичное.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Причем тут язык? ))))
> Даже муравьи имеют воззрение, отождествляющее собственное «я» с преходящим собранием [скандх]. Если вы прикоснетесь к муравью травинкой, он тут же испугается, решив: «Со мной что-то происходит!», скорчится и прикинется мертвым. А потом оглядится вокруг и убежит. Так работает воззрение, отождествляющее собственное «я» со скандхами.
> Ламрим Пабонки


Воззрение? А может быть там работает вовсе не воззрение а физическая боль, а воззрение там вообще, совсем не работает, никак не работает? Посмотрел бы я, на этого мастера обходиться без ложного воззрения, в то время когда он испытывал бы боль. Уж наверное он не корчился бы. Воззрения-то у него нет.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Я уже Вам в другой теме ответил.
> А пишут, потому слово Вы как раз и обзначает совокупность. Тем более в русском языке это множественное число. Другое дело что Вы понимаете под этим что-то статичное.


Ну да. Он подразумевает что его тело статично, в том смысле что оно никогда не стареет, и никогда не постареет. И 99 % всех молодых людей живущих в России, считают что их тело никогда не постареет. Россия это не Германия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если "я"(по сути осознование себя личностью) это пять скандх,которые возникают и разрушаются в процессе жизнедеятельности конкретного организма,то почему тогда в буддийских текстах пишут "*вы* уже много раз рождались и умирали","после смерти *вас* будет ждать счастье либо несчастье"и подобное?


Наверное правильней использовать понятие - _существо_, а не организм.
Так под организмом понимается, кмк., исключительно биологический поток "грубых" материальных совокупностей. Тогда как существо - поток как материальных, так и умственных совокупностей.
Причём поток материальных совокупностей не только "грубо"материальный, но включает в себя и "тонко"материальный.

А вот какуюто   самосущую частичку(материальную иль умственную) которая бы внутри этого потока переходила из жизни в жизнь - обнаружить не возможно, такой нет. Как напр. в потоке билогическтго организма невозможно обнаружить хоть одну физическую частичку которая бы была там постоянно от зачатия и до смерти, такой нет.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Обычные люди, считают своё я статичным. Но, не в том смысле что они считают что их тело никогда не стареет и никогда не постареет, а в том смысле что они считают что тело пятилетнего ребёнка и тело семидесятилетнего старика, это одно и то же я, это одно и то же своё я. Вот в каком смысле, обычные люди считают своё я статичным. Ну а анатта  с этим спорит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Статичность, это неизменность. И правда, нет изменений в том, что тело пятилетнего человека и тело семидесятилетнего человека, это своё я. Для этого человека. В этом, нет изменений. Это, неизменно. Вот если бы, было человеку 5 лет, дожил бы он до возраста семидесяти лет, и выяснил бы что в возрасте пяти лет, то был не он, а то был какой-то другой человек, пятилетний человек, вот если бы семидесятилетний человек это выяснил бы, то вот это было бы отсутствием неизменности, это было бы изменением, это было бы доказательством того, что анатта это правда. Это было бы бредом сумасшедшего. Не так ли?

Дзенские учителя так и говорят. Я, Путин роси, это уже не тот человек, по имени Путин роси, который был вчера. А тот человек по имени Путин роси, который был вчера, это не тот человек по имени Путин роси, который был неделю назад. Они именно имеют в виду, что тело пятилетнего и тело семидесятилетнего, это тел`а двух разных людей, а не тел`а одного и того же человека.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Статичность, это неизменность. И правда, нет изменений в том, что тело пятилетнего человека и тело семидесятилетнего человека, это своё я. Для этого человека. В этом, нет изменений. Это, неизменно. Вот если бы, было человеку 5 лет, дожил бы он до возраста семидесяти лет, и выяснил бы что в возрасте пяти лет, то был не он, а то был какой-то другой человек, пятилетний человек, вот если бы семидесятилетний человек это выяснил бы, то вот это было бы отсутствием неизменности, это было бы изменением, это было бы доказательством того, что анатта это правда. Это было бы бредом сумасшедшего. Не так ли?
> 
> Дзенские учителя так и говорят. Я, Путин роси, это уже не тот человек, по имени Путин роси, который был вчера. А тот человек по имени Путин роси, который был вчера, это не тот человек по имени Путин роси, который был неделю назад. Они именно имеют в виду, что тело пятилетнего и тело семидесятилетнего, это тел`а двух разных людей, а не тел`а одного и того же человека.


Ну так найдите хоть одну атму которая бы была постоянно в человеке от зачатия и до смерти.
И предъявите сообществу, в доказательство того что анатма,  не правда. А пока у Вас лишь бездоказательные голословные утверждения, по типу анатма=бред )))

(и это, _я_ на санскрите и индийских будет - _ахам_ ))

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Дурак ты, а не Путин. Так я сказал бы тому дураку, японскому мастеру дзена. А фигли, они палками людей бьют, вздорные старикашки, а мне нельзя их дураками назвать? Ещё, буддисты говорят, что их не правильно поняли, и что они не имели в виду что тело пятилетнего и тело семидесятилетнего это  тел`а двух разных людей. Буддисты говорят что они не имели это в виду, и что они имели в виду не это, и что они имели в виду другое. Буддисты анаттисты, говорят что они имели в виду старение тела. Вот оно что. А без буддизма, обычные люди не поняли бы, что их тело может постареть? Не поняли бы? И буддийские учителя решили помочь обычным людям, решили помочь понять? Это во-первых. Во-вторых, буддисты именно имели в виду то, что тело пятилетнего и тело семидесятилетнего, это тел`а двух разных людей а не тел`а одного и того же человека. А они сказали что они не это имели в виду. А они это, имели в виду.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Ну так найдите хоть одну атму которая бы была постоянно в человеке от зачатия и до смерти.
> И предъявите сообществу, в доказательство того что анатма,  не правда. А пока у Вас лишь бездоказательные голословные утверждения, по типу анатма=бред )))
> 
> (и это, _я_ на санскрите и индийских будет - _ахам_ ))


Так я уже вам сказал. Я сказал, что обычные люди не могут найти свой атман. Чтобы найти свой атман, необходимо быть живым буддой. Будда Шакьямуни, это мёртвый будда. Вот он и не может найти свой атман. Он был мёртвым тогда, когда он проповедовал своё учение анатта.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во-вторых, буддисты именно имели в виду то, что тело пятилетнего и тело семидесятилетнего, это тел`а двух разных людей а не тел`а одного и того же человека. А они сказали что они не это имели в виду. А они это, имели в виду.


Нет же, буддисты говорят, что это уже полностью изменившееся совокупность материального, но совокупность одного и тогоже индивидуального потока.
Так же и в совокупности умственного всё меняется, но вот поток всё тотже.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так я уже вам сказал. Я сказал, что обычные люди не могут найти свой атман. Чтобы найти свой атман, необходимо быть живым буддой. .


Значит Вы бездоказательно и голословно утверждаете, что анатма=бред.
Так как хоть чтото что атма предъявить не можете.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Ну так найдите хоть одну атму которая бы была постоянно в человеке от зачатия и до смерти.
> И предъявите сообществу, в доказательство того что анатма,  не правда. А пока у Вас лишь бездоказательные голословные утверждения, по типу анатма=бред )))
> 
> (и это, _я_ на санскрите и индийских будет - _ахам_ ))


И что, из того что обычный человек не может найти свой атман, следует что его тело, это не его я? Или, следует что после смерти этот человек больше никогда не родится? Родится он, после своей смерти? Если да, если родится, значит своё вечное я, есть, у этого человека? Тогда к чему вся та петрушка, которую вы высказали? Такие как вы говорят. Вечное я есть, вечного я нет, вечное я есть, вечного я нет, вечное я есть, вечного я нет, после смерти будет новое рождение, но родится не я а я не родится, родится набор совокупностей, набор петрушки и укропа. Так, в сумасшедшем доме говорят. А ещё они, после всего ими сказанного, говорят, а мы никогда такого не говорили.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Если такие как вы, говорят что после смерти будет новое рождение, это означает что они, такие как вы, утверждают, что вечное я есть.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Утверждать, это значит говорить. Для буддистов, похоже, надо такое объяснять.  Судя по их адским анаттическим высказываниям.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Нет же, буддисты говорят, что это уже полностью изменившееся совокупность материального, но совокупность одного и тогоже индивидуального потока.
> Так же и в совокупности умственного всё меняется, но вот поток всё тотже.


Что вы мне как Мавроди тут говорите? Совокупности это тело, разные телесные ощущения? И что? Вы как Мавроди говорите. Буддисты говорят, что те совокупности это не я. А это, бред сумасшедшего.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Нет же, буддисты говорят, что это уже полностью изменившееся совокупность материального, но совокупность одного и тогоже индивидуального потока.
> Так же и в совокупности умственного всё меняется, но вот поток всё тотже.


Полностью изменившиеся совокупности, это постаревшее тело? Знаем, слышали. Без буддизма, люди никогда не узнали бы, что своё тело может постареть.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Я, может быть вечным в сторону прошлого. Может быть вечным в сторону прошлого и в сторону будущего. В буддизме утверждается, что я обычных людей, является вечным в сторону прошлого.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Что вы мне как Мавроди тут говорите? Совокупности это тело, разные телесные ощущения? И что? Вы как Мавроди говорите. Буддисты говорят, что те совокупности это не я. А это, бред сумасшедшего.


Самое главное, что буддисты говорят что в анатте имеется в виду не то, что совокупности это не я, а то, что тело может постареть. На самом же деле, в анатте утверждается, что совокупности это не я. Но когда буддистам говорят, что это бред сумасшедшего, то они тогда врут, что этого в анатте никогда не утверждалось, и что в анатте имелось в виду то, что тело может постареть. Это буддисты такое врут.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Вот в каком смысле, обычные люди считают своё я статичным. Ну а анатта  с этим спорит.


И она же утверждает, что она с этим не спорит, и никогда не спорила.

----------


## HansQu

> Ну так найдите хоть одну атму которая бы была постоянно в человеке от зачатия и до смерти.





> Нет же, буддисты говорят, что это уже полностью изменившееся совокупность материального, но совокупность одного и тогоже индивидуального потока.
> Так же и в совокупности умственного всё меняется, но вот поток всё тотже.


То есть внутри индивидуального потока нет ничего неизменного, но сами индивидуальные потоки неизменно отделены друг от друга? Так получается?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2017)

----------


## Алексей А

> Если "я"(по сути осознование себя личностью) это пять скандх,которые возникают и разрушаются в процессе жизнедеятельности конкретного организма,то почему тогда в буддийских текстах пишут "*вы* уже много раз рождались и умирали","после смерти *вас* будет ждать счастье либо несчастье"и подобное?


Осознавание себя личностью это вера в бытие "я". При постижении пустоты "я" скандхи не видятся как "я".
А в текстах пишут с условной точки зрения, как это принято в миру.

----------


## Фил

@*Сергей Иванович*, вот Вам картинка спектра.
Слева синий, справа красный.
Вы будете утверждать, что синий и красный это одно и то же?
Нет ведь?
Вы можете указать границу где прекращается синий и начинается красный?
Тоже нет.
"я" не заменяется дискретно на другое "я", а они переплетены и взаимовозникают во времени.
Таким образом слева вроде бы все синее ("монолитное Я") а в конце спектра почему то совершенное другое.
И ни тело тут ни при чем, ни психика ни что-то еще. Изменяется таки или иначе все.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Осознавание себя личностью это вера в бытие "я". При постижении пустоты "я" скандхи не видятся как "я".
> А в текстах пишут с условной точки зрения, как это принято в миру.


Обычные люди тоже, не видят боль как я. Они видят боль, как боль. Но пользы им это не приносит, они эту боль чувствуют. Скандхи это тело?

----------


## Фил

> Обычные люди тоже, не видят боль как я. Они видят боль, как боль. Но пользы им это не приносит, они эту боль чувствуют. Скандхи это тело?


А почему Вы так зациклились именно на боли?
Боль - это ощущение тела.
Закинуться анальгетиками и проблема решена.
Хоть всю жизнь можно в розовом дыму прожить.
А некоторые с анальгезией рождаются (только у них от этого проблем больше, чем пользы)

----------

Денис К (10.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> @*Сергей Иванович*, вот Вам картинка спектра.
> Слева синий, справа красный.
> Вы будете утверждать, что синий и красный это одно и то же?
> Нет ведь?
> Вы можете указать границу где прекращается синий и начинается красный?
> Тоже нет.
> "я" не заменяется дискретно на другое "я", а они переплетены и взаимовозникают во времени.
> Таким образом слева вроде бы все синее ("монолитное Я") а в конце спектра почему то совершенное другое.
> И ни тело тут ни при чем, ни психика ни что-то еще. Изменяется таки или иначе все.


Ну вот вы и сказали бред сумасшедшего. Вы сказали то, что сказано в анатте. Что человек доживший до семидесяти лет, и он же который был в возрасте когда ему было 5 лет, это не один и тот же человек а это два разных человека. Этот бред сумасшедшего сказан и в тхераваде, и в махаяне, и в ваджраяне, и в дзене. Но, главное в том, что в анатте сказан именно этот бред сумасшедшего, и при этом анатта утверждает что этого она никогда не говорила. И это ещё один бред сумасшедшего, второй по счёту.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> А почему Вы так зациклились именно на боли?
> Боль - это ощущение тела.
> Закинуться анальгетиками и проблема решена.
> Хоть всю жизнь можно в розовом дыму прожить.


А вы думаете, что все те люди которые чего-то в жизни боятся, вы думаете что они боятся не телесной боли, а чего-то другого? А боятся, чего-то, все обычные люди. Чего же они боятся?

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот вы и сказали бред сумасшедшего. Вы сказали то, что сказано в анатте. Что человек доживший до семидесяти лет, и он же который был в возрасте когда ему было 5 лет, это не один и тот же человек а это два разных человека. Этот бред сумасшедшего сказан и в тхераваде, и в махаяне, и в ваджраяне, и в дзене. Но, главное в том, что в анатте сказан именно этот бред сумасшедшего, и при этом анатта утверждает что этого она никогда не говорила. И это ещё один бред сумасшедшего, второй по счёту.


Применительно к картинке, что сказано неправильно?
В чем бред?

----------


## Фил

> А вы думаете, что все те люди которые чего-то в жизни боятся, вы думаете что они боятся не телесной боли, а чего-то другого? А боятся, чего-то, все обычные люди. Чего же они боятся?


Разрушения замка из песка, т.к. считают его чем-то очень важным.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Применительно к картинке, что сказано неправильно?
> В чем бред?


Картинка там ни при чём. Картинка, это к высказываниям об атмане, который и правда обычный человек найти не может. А бред в том, что вы сказали что вот, есть одно я, и потом есть совершенно другое я. В этом и бред. Ваш. Человек, это не два разных человека, а один и тот же человек. Тело это я. И атман это я.

----------

Денис К (10.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Разрушения замка из песка, т.к. считают его чем-то очень важным.


Э нет. В каждом обычном человеке сокрыта ненависть. Эта ненависть не из-за страха смерти, а из-за страха перед болью.

----------


## Фил

> Картинка там ни при чём. Картинка, это к высказываниям об атмане, который и правда обычный человек найти не может. А бред в том, что вы сказали что вот, есть одно я, и потом есть совершенно другое я. В этом и бред. Ваш. Человек, это не два разных человека, а один и тот же человек. Тело это я. И атман это я.


В чем критерий одинаковости?

----------


## Фил

> Э нет. В каждом обычном человеке сокрыта ненависть. Эта ненависть не из-за страха смерти, а из-за страха перед болью.


Да, животные так устроены, а мы - в том числе и животные.
Но я же говорю, годовой запас морфия и проблема решена.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> В чем критерий одинаковости?


В отсутствии сумасшествия в мозге. В знании.

----------


## Алексей А

> Обычные люди тоже, не видят боль как я. Они видят боль, как боль. Но пользы им это не приносит, они эту боль чувствуют. Скандхи это тело?


Переживание боли останется. А страх и умственное страдание рождаются в основном из идеи, что есть "я", которому будет больно, за которое страшно. От такого страха можно избавиться вместе с вымышленным "я".

----------


## Фил

> В отсутствии сумасшествия в мозге. В знании.


Как определить, что сумашествия в мозге нет?

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Но я же говорю, годовой запас морфия и проблема решена.


Бред. Любое душевное страдание, в бесконечное количество раз менее мучительно, чем нестерпимая телесная боль. А анатта избавляет от душевных страданий. И Достоевский кажется, врал там, в своих сочинениях. Врал что боится он душевных страданий. На самом деле, бояться душевных страданий вообще не возможно. Ни для кого. Так чего же боялся Достоевский? Почему его не поняли? Телесная боль бывает терпимая. И. Телесная боль бывает нестерпимая. А страх смерти, это и есть душевные страдания. Ах как страшно потерять то, о чём знаешь что потерять это не возможно, не правда ли? А каждый человек на самом деле, знает о себе что он бессмертен.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Как определить, что сумашествия в мозге нет?


Боль, избавляет от любого сумасшествия. Мгновенно. И она же, правда, сводит с ума.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Переживание боли останется. А страх и умственное страдание рождаются в основном из идеи, что есть "я", которому будет больно, за которое страшно. От такого страха можно избавиться вместе с вымышленным "я".


Дак считать что своего я нет, и никогда не будет в будущем, это значит считать что нестерпимой боли нет, и никогда не будет в будущем. А это, враньё. Просто враньё. Боль-то будет. В будущем. Не зависимо от того, что там человек считает и что там он не считает.

----------


## Фил

> Бред. Любое душевное страдание, в бесконечное количество раз менее мучительно, чем нестерпимая телесная боль.


Так я и говорю.
Ящиков опиатов и проблема решена.
И настроение всегда будет хорошее!




> А анатта избавляет от душевных страданий. И Достоевский кажется, врал там, в своих сочинениях. Врал что боится он душевных страданий. На самом деле, бояться душевных страданий вообще не возможно. Ни для кого. Так чего же боялся Достоевский? Почему его не поняли? Телесная боль бывает терпимая. И. Телесная боль бывает нестерпимая. А страх смерти, это и есть душевные страдания. Ах как страшно потерять то, о чём знаешь что потерять это не возможно, не правда ли? А каждый человек на самом деле, знает о себе что он бессмертен.


Достоевского пережил свою собственную казнь, т.е. по сути вернулся с того света.
Ему можно доверять.

----------


## Фил

> Просто враньё. Боль-то будет.


ящик кокаина!

----------


## Фил

> Боль, избавляет от любого сумасшествия. Мгновенно. И она же, правда, сводит с ума.


поэтично!

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Достоевского пережил свою собственную казнь, т.е. по сути вернулся с того света.
> Ему можно доверять.


А терминатора 2, угробили в раскалённом металле те, кому он жизнь спас. В этом суть жизни. Предательство, ненависть, и всё такое. А водка не спасает от тоски.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Достоевского пережил свою собственную казнь, т.е. по сути вернулся с того света.
> Ему можно доверять.


И вы в серьёз считаете, что Достоевский боялся именно того, что он может после какого-то мгновения времени, уже никогда не быть человеком? Он боялся. Но неужели он боялся этого? По моему он проклинал свою жизнь, а не боялся потерять её. Вы поверили маленькому вранью Достоевского? Писал-то он о другом.

----------


## Фил

> И вы в серьёз считаете, что Достоевский боялся именно того, что он может после какого-то мгновения времени, уже никогда не быть человеком? Он боялся. Но неужели он боялся этого? По моему он проклинал свою жизнь, а не боялся потерять её. Вы поверили маленькому вранью Достоевского? Писал-то он о другом.


У него был этот опыт.
А боятся он мог всего что угодно, вплоть до иррационального страха.
Как когда с парашютом с аппарели самолета выходишь (чего бояться то? а страшно!)

----------


## Фил

> А терминатора 2, угробили в раскалённом металле те, кому он жизнь спас. В этом суть жизни. Предательство, ненависть, и всё такое. А водка не спасает от тоски.


Кокаин!

----------


## Алексей А

> Дак считать что своего я нет, и никогда не будет в будущем


Вы неправильно понимаете то "я", которого "нет". Для материалиста (вас) что-то либо есть, либо нет. "Я нет" утверждается не в этом смысле. И вся ваша логика, на этом основывающаяся, находится в другой плоскости, и не способна опровергнуть бессамостность.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Если "я"(по сути осознование себя личностью) это пять скандх,которые возникают и разрушаются в процессе жизнедеятельности конкретного организма,то почему тогда в буддийских текстах пишут "*вы* уже много раз рождались и умирали","после смерти *вас* будет ждать счастье либо несчастье"и подобное?


Потому что истину можно выражать как через саммути - уровень относительный, в общепринятой бытовой терминологии, при этом не подразумевая под "я", "вы" некую постоянную сущность, так и через уровень абсолютной реальности, используя терминологию типа "кхандхи", "дхаммы".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2017), Фил (09.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Потому что истину можно выражать как через саммути - уровень относительный, в общепринятой бытовой терминологии, при этом не подразумевая под "я", "вы" некую постоянную сущность, так и через уровень абсолютной реальности, используя терминологию типа "кхандхи", "дхаммы".


Отсюда интересный вопрос, "сантана" т.е. "поток дхамм", если не ошибаюсь, это саммути, или абсолютная реальность?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То есть внутри индивидуального потока нет ничего неизменного, но сами индивидуальные потоки неизменно отделены друг от друга? Так получается?


Ну, да.

Вообще и кроме  потоков умственных и материальных совокупностей охваченных\пронизанных индивидуальным пространством знавания\осознавания, тобишь  существ(которые и вечны и изменчивы),  есть много чего неизменного (причём как и вечного и неизменчивого, так и невечного и неизменчивого).
Напр. понятия\концепты не соответствующие действительности - и невечны и постоянны (ведь какоето понятие\концепт вполне существует веками неизменно).
А вот понятия\концепты соответствующие действительности - и вечны и постоянны. Напр. понятие непостоянства всего составного, такое понятие вечно и постоянно, так как соответствует действительности. Или напр. Четыре Правды Благородных.

И естественно ничто не существует самопосебе, изолировано и независимо - всё анатма )

----------


## Йен

> Отсюда интересный вопрос, "сантана" т.е. "поток дхамм", если не ошибаюсь, это саммути, или абсолютная реальность?


 Это паннатти.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

Паннати этот саммути или абсолютная реальность?

----------


## Денис К

> Наверное правильней использовать понятие - _существо_, а не организм.
> Так под организмом понимается, кмк., исключительно биологический поток "грубых" материальных совокупностей. Тогда как существо - поток как материальных, так и умственных совокупностей.
> Причём поток материальных совокупностей не только "грубо"материальный, но включает в себя и "тонко"материальный.
> 
> А вот какуюто   самосущую частичку(материальную иль умственную) которая бы внутри этого потока переходила из жизни в жизнь - обнаружить не возможно, такой нет. Как напр. в потоке билогическтго организма невозможно обнаружить хоть одну физическую частичку которая бы была там постоянно от зачатия и до смерти, такой нет.


Ну так и этот поток в принципе обнаружить невозможно)))можно лишь поверить что дело так обстоит,а не иначе)....Смотрите,если общего нет,то тогда и связи нет,и тогда нельзя говорить что это я переродился и подобное.Если это я,но уже изменившийся,это другой вопрос...Ведь скандхи разрушаются,здесь говорят что ничего не перерождается,а следующая жизнь является следствием предыдущей.Но а как же тогда гниющий труп в гробу?Вот оно следствие моей жизни,а не следующая жизнь.

----------


## Денис К

> @*Сергей Иванович*, вот Вам картинка спектра.
> Слева синий, справа красный.
> Вы будете утверждать, что синий и красный это одно и то же?
> Нет ведь?
> Вы можете указать границу где прекращается синий и начинается красный?
> Тоже нет.
> "я" не заменяется дискретно на другое "я", а они переплетены и взаимовозникают во времени.
> Таким образом слева вроде бы все синее ("монолитное Я") а в конце спектра почему то совершенное другое.
> И ни тело тут ни при чем, ни психика ни что-то еще. Изменяется таки или иначе все.
> ...


Так это тогда не другое "я",а тоже самое,только изменившиеся...Аа,и по вашей картинке прошлое и настоящие и будущее существуют одновременно,вернее продолжают существовать,похожий вопрос задал в другой теме,а в этом пресловутом "потоке"следствие заменяет причину или существует независимо появляюсь по волшебству?))))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну, да.
> 
> Вообще и кроме  потоков умственных и материальных совокупностей охваченных\пронизанных индивидуальным пространством знавания\осознавания, тобишь  существ(которые и вечны и изменчивы),  есть много чего неизменного (причём как и вечного и неизменчивого, так и невечного и неизменчивого).
> Напр. понятия\концепты не соответствующие действительности - и невечны и постоянны (ведь какоето понятие\концепт вполне существует веками неизменно).
> А вот понятия\концепты соответствующие действительности - и вечны и постоянны. Напр. понятие непостоянства всего составного, такое понятие вечно и постоянно, так как соответствует действительности. Или напр. Четыре Правды Благородных.
> 
> И естественно ничто не существует самопосебе, изолировано и независимо - всё анатма )


Мне вот всегда режет слух когда о чем-то говорят как о факте,при этом доказательств на то нет)хоть бы добавляли,Владимир Николаевич,что с моей точки зрения или с точки зрения буддизма))Вот допустим откуда знать что существа(потоки ваши)вечны?Или что все анатма?Что соответствует действительности или не соответствует))

----------


## Фил

> Так это тогда не другое "я",а тоже самое,только изменившиеся...Аа,и по вашей картинке прошлое и настоящие и будущее существуют одновременно,вернее продолжают существовать,похожий вопрос задал в другой теме,а в этом пресловутом "потоке"следствие заменяет причину или существует независимо появляюсь по волшебству?))))


А Вам не кажется, что "тоже самое, только изменившееся" это оксюморон?

По поводу причинности - это неизвестно. У нас в опыте есть только ряд неких явлений и все. Для удобства, в быту, конечно есть какие то причины следствия (пальцы в розетку-ударило током), но если разбираться то ни перехода, ни следствия в причине мы не найдем. Но вот это меня не беспокоит лично.

----------


## Фил

> Мне вот всегда режет слух когда о чем-то говорят как о факте,при этом доказательств на то нет)хоть бы добавляли,Владимир Николаевич,что с моей точки зрения или с точки зрения буддизма))Вот допустим откуда знать что существа(потоки ваши)вечны?Или что все анатма?Что соответствует действительности или не соответствует))


Про то что потоки вечны - я тоже не знаю. Я уже ув. Хосу задавал этот вопрос, почему они вечны, если они индивидуальны (ограничены). Я вообще не понимаю, зачем эта концепция, мне она и не нужна.
А вот анатта как раз и наблюдается и логически выводится. Т.е. атта даже теоретически невозможна.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так и этот поток в принципе обнаружить невозможно)))можно лишь поверить что дело так обстоит,а не иначе)....Смотрите,если общего нет,то тогда и связи нет,и тогда нельзя говорить что это я переродился и подобное.Если это я,но уже изменившийся,это другой вопрос...Ведь скандхи разрушаются,здесь говорят что ничего не перерождается,а следующая жизнь является следствием предыдущей.Но а как же тогда гниющий труп в гробу?Вот оно следствие моей жизни,а не следующая жизнь.


Что именно из совокупностей умственных или материальных Вы не можете обнаружить в своём опыте, тобишь непосредственно ?

Так  материальное, тобишь - рупа, вполне обнаружимо  материальными органами восприятия и материальными приборами.

Умственное, по своей природе отлично от материального, необнаружимо материальными органами восприятия или приборами. Но вполне поддаётся умственным методам исследования. 
При этом практически все умственное вполне воспринимается каждым, обнаружимо непосредственным умственным восприятием и является изначально очевидными. И именно, как - умственное.
А вот тому что ум производится телом, этому обучать надо. И этому обучают, причём лишь только последние лет сто и только в определённой культуре. (вообще время оголтелого материализма прошло и лишь очень малое количество людей  считают что ум\умственное\психическое\душевное производное от тела (не верите,  поспрошайте у окружающих))

В процессе смерти распадаются  материальные совокупности существа, так как изменяются внешние условия и\или внутренние  условия поддерживающие каждый момент существования этих совокупностей как совокупности. И материальные причины субстанционально порождают  подобные следствия : тело существа - труп, труп - гниль, гниль - прах и т.д. (это материально обнаружимо и очевидно) 

Умственные причины субстанционально порождают подобные следствия: каждый момент умственного есть следствие предыдущих моментов умственного и является причиной последующих. (это также вполне умственно обнаружимо и вполне очевидно)

Буддизм именно внутренне учение, тобишь учение на уровне ума(читта).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне вот всегда режет слух когда о чем-то говорят как о факте,при этом доказательств на то нет)хоть бы добавляли,Владимир Николаевич,что с моей точки зрения или с точки зрения буддизма))Вот допустим откуда знать что существа(потоки ваши)вечны?Или что все анатма?Что соответствует действительности или не соответствует))


Когда пишу о чисто своей точке зрения, то это всегда обозначаю : кмк. и имхо.

Просто существует, у некоторых западных людей интересующихся буддизмом,  некое упущение и необращение внимания на тот факт, что в буддизме вполне себе присутствует категория  - неизменного, постоянного.
Так кроме понятий\концептов, неизменными являются факты случившегося. Так напр. после почтения этого сообщения Вами: возникнет факт прочтения Вами этого сообщения и он будет - вечным и неизменным (если не верите, попробуйте изменить или уничтожить факт прочтения Вами этого сообщения)))
И это всё, и очень многое другое,  в буддизме разбирается и изучается (при надобности). Также обязуют : ) приводить примеры из жизни, а не пользоваться только примерами из буддийских учебников(эт то что на западе зовут типа _буддийским священным писанием_))). И вот еще пример постоянного - число Пи. И примеров постоянного уйма, как в учебниках можно найти, так и в жизни.

И в буддизме всегда говорится очень конкретно, практически всегда со вспомогательными словами, делающими более ясным смысл.
Так не говорится  - всё непостоянно, а говорится - всё составное непостоянно.

И что ещё важно понять, смысловые охваты слов: вечное и неизменяющееся - не всегда пересекаются. Вполне может быть - невечное и неизменяющееся, вечное и неизменяющееся, ну и невечное и изменяющееся. 

Ну и естественно - всё анатма (вот здесь чётко и без вспомогательного слова, чисто - всё анатма).
Ничто не существует самопосебе, изолировано и независимо.
Если знаете примеры такого что атма, тобишь самопосебе, изолировано и независимо - приведите пример.

(и это, никто не покушается на местоимение - я. Оно по индийски - ахам. Вполне можно сказать ахам- анатманам.
Но вот некоторые  небуддисты говорят ахам - атманам. Только вот доказать непосредственно не могут, лишь через авторитет их текстов, где в одном месте сказано брахманам-атманам, а в другом ахам-брахманам, вот они и говорят ахам-атманам. Получается типа: это моя собака, у этой собаки щенки, она кормящая мать, значит:  моя мать собака ))

----------


## Иоан

> Ну так и этот поток в принципе обнаружить невозможно)))можно лишь поверить что дело так обстоит


Так и любой вообще поток обнаружить невозможно, т.к. при наблюдении состояния чего либо в данный момент, нет наблюдения состояния того же в предыдущий. 
Как и наблюдения предыдущего момента.

Те. в то, что предыдущий момент был, верить можно)))

----------


## Иоан

> У нас в опыте есть только ряд неких явлений и все.


Тогда "опыт" представляет собой магическую сказку, в которой "ряд" принимается на веру, как и "память".

----------


## Фил

> Тогда "опыт" представляет собой магическую сказку, в которой "ряд" принимается на веру, как и "память".


Почему?
Опыт ни к чему не сводится, он просто есть.
Неважно что это: галлюцинации, фантазии, явления природы, мысли...
Опыт есть даже у камня.

----------


## Иоан

> Почему?
> Опыт ни к чему не сводится, он просто есть.
> Неважно что это: галлюцинации, фантазии, явления природы, мысли...
> Опыт есть даже у камня.


Потому, 
что тогда и "магическая сказка, в которой "ряд" принимается на веру, как и "память"" тоже ни к чему не сводится, она просто есть.

----------


## Фил

> Потому, 
> что тогда и "магическая сказка, в которой "ряд" принимается на веру, как и "память"" тоже ни к чему не сводится, она просто есть.


"Ряд" и "Память" это попытка описания опыта словами.
Почему на веру?
Можно другие слова использовать, мне все равно.

----------


## Иоан

> "Ряд" и "Память" это попытка описания опыта словами.
> Почему на веру?


Потому, что "слова" подразумевают веру в предыдущий момент.

----------


## Фил

> Потому, что "слова" подразумевают веру в предыдущий момент.


Я говорю об опыте во времени, где предыдущий/настоящий/будущий моменты заданы уже условием.
Ваше замечание относится к ситуации вне-времени, а я о ней не говорил.
Хотя это можно сделать очень легко в терминологии Гегеля (она как раз вне-временная)

Я же товарищу пытался объяснить насчет "Я" (Вы тоже правы, но если с этого начинать, то можно даже и не начать)

----------


## Иоан

> Я говорю об опыте во времени, где предыдущий/настоящий/будущий моменты заданы уже условием.


Каким условием, Гегелем?

----------


## Фил

> Каким условием, Гегелем?


временем

----------


## Иоан

> временем


Так, это, кто на ком стоял, у вас условие опыта задано внеопытным временем, либо опыт, как безусловный маяк в чаду вечного света, задает вам верный вектор времени?

----------


## Фил

> Так, это, кто на ком стоял, у вас условие опыта задано внеопытным временем, либо опыт, как безусловный маяк в чаду вечного света, задает вам верный вектор времени?


время сначала.
У меня (лично) нет опыта вне-времени.

----------


## Фил

А кстати интересно, буддизм он из того же исходит, т.к. аничча невозможна без времени.

----------


## Иоан

> время сначала.
> У меня (лично) нет опыта вне-времени.


Зато у вас есть опыт веры во время.

----------


## Фил

> Зато у вас есть опыт веры во время.


Верят в то, в чем сомневаются.
Время это изменение (аничча, движение).
Ну да, у меня есть какая-то практическая точка отсчета, в которой я не сомневаюсь.
Я понимаю, что она относительна, но на данный момент меня это не беспокоит.

----------


## Иоан

> Верят в то, в чем сомневаются.


Вы сомневаетесь во времени?

----------


## Иоан

> А кстати интересно, буддизм он из того же исходит, т.к. аничча невозможна без времени.


Тонкое замечание, кстати, буддизм вообще интересен, доказательством чему служит существование данного форума.

----------


## Фил

> Вы сомневаетесь во времени?


Для себя, как для человека - не сомневаюсь.
Нирвана не может находится во времени, но у меня такого опыта нет.

----------


## Иоан

> Для себя, как для человека - не сомневаюсь.


Т.е. вы не только верите во время, вы верите, что вы человек?

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. вы не только верите во время, вы верите, что вы человек?


ни то ни другое

----------


## Иоан

> ни то ни другое


Не верите во время?

----------


## Фил

> Не верите во время?


На колу мочало

----------


## Иоан

> На колу мочало


Т.е. верите во время?

----------


## Дубинин

> А кстати интересно, буддизм он из того же исходит, т.к. аничча невозможна без времени.


Вовсе не обязательно: изменчивость в буддизме- есть всего навсего способ страдания: попытка пользования чем- то, что таковым не является (типа изменилось)), так- же и страдание от атты- есть попытка пользоваться не находимым..

----------


## Фил

> Вовсе не обязательно: изменчивость в буддизме- есть всего навсего способ страдания: попытка пользования чем- то, что таковым не является (типа изменилось)), так- же аистрадание от атты- есть попытка пользоваться не находимым..


Я имел в виду, аничча как атрибут сансары (т.е. сансара всегда в движении) ?

----------


## Иоан

> Вовсе не обязательно:


Необязательна вневременная аничча?

----------


## Дубинин

> Я имел в виду, аничча как атрибут сансары (т.е. сансара всегда в движении) ?


Ну для йогина "сансара не двигается"- вовсе, а это способ мучится, а не мироустройство- узнав которое можно его улучшить.

----------


## Фил

> Ну для йогина "сансара не двигается"- это способ мучится, а не мироустройство- узнав которое можно его улучшить.


Но йогин сам двигается, поскольку он здесь.
Я не вижу вариантов. Пока здесь - то "с остатком".

----------


## Йен

> Я имел в виду, аничча как атрибут сансары (т.е. сансара всегда в движении) ?


Аничча - это характеристика уровня абсолютной реальности, а сансара - сконструированные представления основанные на неведении, когда составное видится неизменными.

----------

Дубинин (10.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но йогин сам двигается, поскольку он здесь.
> Я не вижу вариантов. Пока здесь - то "с остатком".


Поэтому я не буддист (не верю в возможность состояния арахата и будды- у живущего технически (не беря в расчёт некое выпадение из круговорота рождений)

----------


## Фил

> Поэтому я не буддист (не верю в возможность состояния арахата и будды- у живущего технически (не беря в расчёт некое выпадение из круговорота рождений)


А "остатком" жизненно необходимые потребности архата не покрываются разве?

----------


## Фил

> Аничча - это характеристика уровня абсолютной реальности, а сансара - сконструированные представления основанные на неведении, когда составное видится неизменными.


что Вы хотите скахать, что если убрать конструкты (клеши) то аничча исчезнет?

----------


## Иоан

> Поэтому я не буддист (не верю в возможность состояния арахата и будды- у живущего технически (не беря в расчёт некое выпадение из круговорота рождений)


Т.е. не верите, что на колу мочало, как сказал бы Фил, если бы его спросили о вере во время?

----------

Дубинин (10.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> что Вы хотите скахать, что если убрать конструкты (клеши) то аничча исчезнет?


Нет, тогда она познается как реальность, а с клешами видится как постоянное.

----------

Фил (10.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Нет, тогда она познается как реальность, а с клешами видится как постоянное.


Если аничча познается как реальность, даже непостоянная, то это включает память, как веру в прошлое.
В итоге, познание аниччи есть вера.

----------


## Йен

Вера - это вера, а память - это память.

----------


## Дубинин

> А "остатком" жизненно необходимые потребности архата не покрываются разве?


В мифологии да- конечно, а реально много нестыковок (арахант должен был с рождения быть монахом, иначе без подтверждения обучающих мотиваций- его- бы надо было кормить через капельницу, а не то- что шляться за подаянием) (это не говоря о будде- араханте с не угасающими знаниями "что- по чём" путём "прямого видения" и "обета бодхисаттвы")

----------

Фил (10.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Вера - это вера, а память - это память.


Это все - вера.

----------


## Денис К

> А Вам не кажется, что "тоже самое, только изменившееся" это оксюморон?
> 
> По поводу причинности - это неизвестно. У нас в опыте есть только ряд неких явлений и все. Для удобства, в быту, конечно есть какие то причины следствия (пальцы в розетку-ударило током), но если разбираться то ни перехода, ни следствия в причине мы не найдем. Но вот это меня не беспокоит лично.


Возможно,но скорее не кажется)))тоже самое это не обязательно идентичное.Приводил пример в другой теме.Вот есть игрушка капитошка.я из нее буду лепить разные формы(фигуры),можно ли сказать что при каждой новой фигуре она полностью не соответствует предыдущей?Вы можете эту капитошку как угодно мять,но останется этой хренью-капитошкой)))...А мне вот интересно.Вообще по этой логике с перерождением следствие(одна жизнь)должна заменить собой предыдущую(причину), если причина создает новое рождение из ниокуда то это по меньшей мере странно..Да и какбы существо рождается от родителей,они причина появления его на свет.А оно их следствие.Как вообще происходит эта взаимосвязь в перерождении?Тогда разные существа должны быть взаимосвязанны все как минимум..Конечно,я возможно,очень тупой,но вот связи я не вижу никакой.

----------


## Денис К

> Так и любой вообще поток обнаружить невозможно, т.к. при наблюдении состояния чего либо в данный момент, нет наблюдения состояния того же в предыдущий. 
> Как и наблюдения предыдущего момента.
> 
> Те. в то, что предыдущий момент был, верить можно)))


Не-не,как нельзя,посмотрите на ручей,вот вам поток,наблюдается одновременно в разных плоскостях))))...Вообще поток это что-то одновременно существующее в прошлом-настоящем-будущем тогда.Вот это поток ума заменяет собой каждый следующий момент либо создают новый ?

----------


## Денис К

> Что именно из совокупностей умственных или материальных Вы не можете обнаружить в своём опыте, тобишь непосредственно ?
> 
> Так  материальное, тобишь - рупа, вполне обнаружимо  материальными органами восприятия и материальными приборами.
> 
> Умственное, по своей природе отлично от материального, необнаружимо материальными органами восприятия или приборами. Но вполне поддаётся умственным методам исследования. 
> При этом практически все умственное вполне воспринимается каждым, обнаружимо непосредственным умственным восприятием и является изначально очевидными. И именно, как - умственное.
> А вот тому что ум производится телом, этому обучать надо. И этому обучают, причём лишь только последние лет сто и только в определённой культуре. (вообще время оголтелого материализма прошло и лишь очень малое количество людей  считают что ум\умственное\психическое\душевное производное от тела (не верите,  поспрошайте у окружающих))
> 
> В процессе смерти распадаются  материальные совокупности существа, так как изменяются внешние условия и\или внутренние  условия поддерживающие каждый момент существования этих совокупностей как совокупности. И материальные причины субстанционально порождают  подобные следствия : тело существа - труп, труп - гниль, гниль - прах и т.д. (это материально обнаружимо и очевидно) 
> ...


Так по этой логике умственные причины порождают материальные,то есть новое тело.Как такое может быть?Ведь новое тело на самом деле порождают родители,это их следствие,а ни какого-то непонятного чела))

----------


## Фил

> Возможно,но скорее не кажется)))тоже самое это не обязательно идентичное.Приводил пример в другой теме.Вот есть игрушка капитошка.я из нее буду лепить разные формы(фигуры),можно ли сказать что при каждой новой фигуре она полностью не соответствует предыдущей?Вы можете эту капитошку как угодно мять,но останется этой хренью-капитошкой)))...А мне вот интересно.Вообще по этой логике с перерождением следствие(одна жизнь)должна заменить собой предыдущую(причину), если причина создает новое рождение из ниокуда то это по меньшей мере странно..Да и какбы существо рождается от родителей,они причина появления его на свет.А оно их следствие.Как вообще происходит эта взаимосвязь в перерождении?Тогда разные существа должны быть взаимосвязанны все как минимум..Конечно,я возможно,очень тупой,но вот связи я не вижу никакой.


Бронзовая статуя и кусок бронзы (если ее расплавить) это тоже самое?
Я просто так не считаю.
Если так считать, то можно вконец запутаться.

А по Вашей логике, в переплавленном куске бронзы содержится некий "дух статуи".
Этим пользуются, конечно, продавцы сувениров: кусочки берлинской стены, обшивка ракеты, еще что-нибудь, святые мощи....

----------


## Денис К

> Бронзовая статуя и кусок бронзы (если ее расплавить) это тоже самое?
> Я просто так не считаю.
> Если так считать, то можно вконец запутаться.
> 
> А по Вашей логике, в переплавленном куске бронзы содержится некий "дух статуи".
> Этим пользуются, конечно, продавцы сувениров: кусочки берлинской стены, обшивка ракеты, еще что-нибудь, святые мощи....


Тяжело сказать конечно,а если бы допустим,в тупой фантастической теории,люди бы могли менять форму,как в фильмах,превращаться в животное(как в сказках)или менять внешний человеческий облик?

----------


## Фил

> Тяжело сказать конечно,а если бы допустим,в тупой фантастической теории,люди бы могли менять форму,как в фильмах,превращаться в животное(как в сказках)или менять внешний человеческий облик?


вот и очень хороший пример!
Если статую расплавить, а потом опять сделать - это таже самая будет или другая?
Люди вполне меняют облик, одеваясь в другую одежду, отращивая бороду и т.д. и их вполне можно не узнать.
А если еще изменит голос, привычки, предпочтения, то получается "ты на себя не похож".
Не на (себя), а на некую личность, которую Вы знали до этого и которая Вам привычна.

----------


## Денис К

> вот и очень хороший пример!
> Если статую расплавить, а потом опять сделать - это таже самая будет или другая?
> Люди вполне меняют облик, одеваясь в другую одежду, отращивая бороду и т.д. и их вполне можно не узнать.
> А если еще изменит голос, привычки, предпочтения, то получается "ты на себя не похож".
> Не на (себя), а на некую личность, которую Вы знали до этого и которая Вам привычна.


Прям как пример с капитошкой,только более масштабный)))Если конкретно статуя то другая получается,в плане формы,а если в целом тот же кусок бронзы.соответственно та же самая фигня и осталась.Тут ведь явный общий знаменатель есть))...Но люди себя не идентифицируют с одеждой или привычками.К тому же эта личность ведь многогранна,но при этом та же самая личность,и так раз она из этих граней и состоит..К тому же мы все это обсуждаем без источника,а если подумать что мысли,эмоции,желания и т.д.что-то рождает,как ствол и ветки.Ты это ствол а все остальное ветки.

----------


## Фил

> Прям как пример с капитошкой,только более масштабный)))Если конкретно статуя то другая получается,в плане формы,а если в целом тот же кусок бронзы.


Нет! Ту же самую статую отлить, точно такую же, 100% совпадающую.
Это будет "таже самая" или "другая" ?

----------


## Фил

> Но люди себя не идентифицируют с одеждой или привычками.


А с чем?





> К тому же мы все это обсуждаем без источника,а если подумать что мысли,эмоции,желания и т.д.что-то рождает,как ствол и ветки.Ты это ствол а все остальное ветки.


Мысли рождают органы восприятия (в т.ч. и УМ который тоже орган чувств), органы восприятия возбуждаются от контакта.
И никого "это" и нет. Не обнаруживается.

Нет гомункула который сидит в голове и все контролирует.
Кто его контролирует?

----------


## Денис К

> Нет! Ту же самую статую отлить, точно такую же, 100% совпадающую.
> Это будет "таже самая" или "другая" ?


Все равно другая.Потому что есть рождение статуи-есть смерть(ее разрушение),у другой статуи уже будет свой срок,значит другая выходит.Сама статуя другая.Но знаменатель у них общий,повторюсь...но это все конечно такие вопросы интересные)))

----------


## Фил

> Все равно другая.Потому что есть рождение статуи-есть смерть(ее разрушение),у другой статуи уже будет свой срок,значит другая выходит.Сама статуя другая.Но знаменатель у них общий,повторюсь...но это все конечно такие вопросы интересные)))


А если человек видел статую 1, уехал, ее расплавили, заново сделали 2.
Он приехал, видит то он 2, но для него это 1.
Т.е. это зависит еще от точки зрения.
Для кого-то это личность 2, для кого-то 1.

----------


## Денис К

> А с чем?
> 
> 
> 
> Мысли рождают органы восприятия (в т.ч. и УМ который тоже орган чувств), органы восприятия возбуждаются от контакта.
> И никого "это" и нет. Не обнаруживается.
> 
> Нет гомункула который сидит в голове и все контролирует.
> Кто его контролирует?


Органы восприятия не могут ничего рождать,они могут лишь воспринимать,и ретранслировать полученную информацию дальше,если они могут что-то рождать то они тогда уже не только органы восприятия..И вот кстати что за "ум" я так не понял,что здесь вкладывают в этой понятие?

----------


## Денис К

> А если человек видел статую 1, уехал, ее расплавили, заново сделали 2.
> Он приехал, видит то он 2, но для него это 1.
> Т.е. это зависит еще от точки зрения.
> Для кого-то это личность 2, для кого-то 1.


Ну да,но есть же объективная реальность в данном случае.то есть человек который воспринимает статую 2 статуей 1 ошибается.Это такой обман...Или типо ложь повторенная 1000 раз становится правдой?)))

----------


## Фил

> Органы восприятия не могут ничего рождать,они могут лишь воспринимать,и ретранслировать полученную информацию дальше,если они могут что-то рождать то они тогда уже не только органы восприятия..И вот кстати что за "ум" я так не понял,что здесь вкладывают в этой понятие?


Органы рождают сигнал, сигнал поступает в мозг, в мозгу обрабатывается и получаются мысли.
УМ - это еще один орган чувств.
В текстах описывается схема с употреблением таких терминов как "сознание глаза", "сознание уха" это для обработки информации, а ум - это уже как бы орган восприятия информации.

Меня поправят, как это все в терминологии называется, я в общих чертах.

----------


## Фил

> Ну да,но есть же объективная реальность в данном случае.то есть человек который воспринимает статую 2 статуей 1 ошибается.Это такой обман...Или типо ложь повторенная 1000 раз становится правдой?)))


Почему обман?
Те кто переплавлял умерли и об этом никто не узнает больше.
Информация утеряна.
Не обман.

Это разные описания одного и того же факта!

----------


## Фил

Объективно - это когда есть единственно-правильное описание одного и того же факта.
А относительно чего правильность мерять?
Где взять эталон?
Если Бога нет?

----------


## Денис К

> Почему обман?
> Те кто переплавлял умерли и об этом никто не узнает больше.
> Информация утеряна.
> Не обман.
> 
> Это разные описания одного и того же факта!


Вернее не обман,а неправильная точка зрения,ошибка.Если о ней никто не узнает это все равно будет ошибка.

----------


## Фил

> Вернее не обман,а неправильная точка зрения,ошибка.Если о ней никто не узнает это все равно будет ошибка.


Относительно чего ошибка?
Те кто ее переплавлял может тоже чего-то не знали?
А этого они и не узнают, потому что они не знают что им нужно узнавать.

Если Вы будете так рассуждать, то Вы обречены на вечную ошибку.
(может Вы сейчас тоже чего-то не знаете, откуда Вы это знаете?)

----------


## Денис К

> Органы рождают сигнал, сигнал поступает в мозг, в мозгу обрабатывается и получаются мысли.
> УМ - это еще один орган чувств.
> В текстах описывается схема с употреблением таких терминов как "сознание глаза", "сознание уха" это для обработки информации, а ум - это уже как бы орган восприятия информации.
> 
> Меня поправят, как это все в терминологии называется, я в общих чертах.


Ну так не органы чувств ведь воспринимают эту информацию,они ее передают..Получается что материальное создает нематериальное?За счет чего мозг создает мысли(если это так конечно)...Нет мне интересно конкретно,что за ум,где он находится и т.д.?При чем я это серьезно..С точки зрения различных религий я это понимаю в целом.А вот с точки зрения буддизма нет.

----------


## Денис К

> Относительно чего ошибка?
> Те кто ее переплавлял может тоже чего-то не знали?
> А этого они и не узнают, потому что они не знают что им нужно узнавать.
> 
> Если Вы будете так рассуждать, то Вы обречены на вечную ошибку.
> (может Вы сейчас тоже чего-то не знаете, откуда Вы это знаете?)


Да,так скорей всего и есть)))..Можно же в этом случае привести другой пример.Стоит статуя,я прихожу ее забираю и ставлю вместо нее точно такую же,но другую,и никому об этом не говорю.Если люди будут приходить и думать что это та же что они видели в прошлый раз(когда еще стояла первая статуя) они будут ошибаться или будут правы?

----------


## Фил

> Да,так скорей всего и есть)))..Можно же в этом случае привести другой пример.Стоит статуя,я прихожу ее забираю и ставлю вместо нее точно такую же,но другую,и никому об этом не говорю.Если люди будут приходить и думать что это та же что они видели в прошлый раз(когда еще стояла первая статуя) они будут ошибаться или будут правы?


Так это динамика, это процесс.
Неважно как это назвать.
Берите момент - они видят статую, которую видели раньше - в чем они неправы?
Вы видите статую - которая копия - а первая у Вас дома. В чем Вы неправы?
Нет такого прав/неправ.

Люди узнали, что это другая статуя, после этого они смотрят на статую-которая-они-думали-первая-а-она-вторая-а-первая-у-Вас-дома.
Чтобы такие длинные названия не давать, их просто опускают в языке.
И называют "статуя"

----------


## Дубинин

> Да,так скорей всего и есть)))..Можно же в этом случае привести другой пример.Стоит статуя,я прихожу ее забираю и ставлю вместо нее точно такую же,но другую,и никому об этом не говорю.Если люди будут приходить и думать что это та же что они видели в прошлый раз(когда еще стояла первая статуя) они будут ошибаться или будут правы?


Вот вы любители какие "куриц и яиц в вакууме".. Признавая аннича, в реальном мире у вас не выйдет отлить "ту-же самую статую".

----------


## Фил

> Ну так не органы чувств ведь воспринимают эту информацию,они ее передают..Получается что материальное создает нематериальное?За счет чего мозг создает мысли(если это так конечно)...Нет мне интересно конкретно,что за ум,где он находится и т.д.?При чем я это серьезно..С точки зрения различных религий я это понимаю в целом.А вот с точки зрения буддизма нет.


А откуда Вы взяли это материальное/нематериальное? Что это?
В 20 веке, такое ощущение, генетически этот Картезианский дуализм передается (шучу, просто через культуру)


У Вас есть процесс опознавания, которые включает восприятие, обработку, мысли, образы, мысли цепляются за мысли, рождают новые мысли и т.д.
Пелевин сравнивал это с фронтом волны, который помнит что у него было и считает себя волной, как-то так.
А это одномоментный процесс.

----------


## Фил

> Вот вы любители какие "куриц и яиц в вакууме".. Признавая аннича, в реальном мире у вас не выйдет отлить "ту-же самую статую".


Так я и пытаюсь к вопросу об идентичности подвести "та-же-самая-личность"

----------

Дубинин (10.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Так это динамика, это процесс.
> Неважно как это назвать.
> Берите момент - они видят статую, которую видели раньше - в чем они неправы?
> Вы видите статую - которая копия - а первая у Вас дома. В чем Вы неправы?
> Нет такого прав/неправ.
> 
> Люди узнали, что это другая статуя, после этого они смотрят на статую-которая-они-думали-первая-а-она-вторая-а-первая-у-Вас-дома.
> Чтобы такие длинные названия не давать, их просто опускают в языке.
> И называют "статуя"


так это субъективизм,для себя они правы,потому что они не знают как обстоит на самом деле.Я их обманул..Вот пример,я фокусник,показываю фокус с левитацией,что они будут верить что я реально летаю?По такой логике должны,они пришли-видят я летаю,то есть должны поверить в это?В чем они не правы?

----------


## Денис К

> Вот вы любители какие "куриц и яиц в вакууме".. Признавая аннича, в реальном мире у вас не выйдет отлить "ту-же самую статую".


Так я про это и писал,конкретно именно статуя будет другая.Но общий знаменатель здесь присутствует,тот же кусок бронзы.Это ведь всего лишь форма,если бы у куска бронзы было сознание и восприятие себя,то тогда даже поменяв форму ничего не изменилось бы.

----------

Дубинин (10.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> так это субъективизм,для себя они правы,потому что они не знают как обстоит на самом деле.Я их обманул..Вот пример,я фокусник,показываю фокус с левитацией,что они будут верить что я реально летаю?По такой логике должны,они пришли-видят я летаю,то есть должны поверить в это?В чем они не правы?


А что есть объективного?
Если бога нет, то и прощай объективизм!

Вы используете слово "фокусник", если они пришли смотреть фокусника, они ждут от него фокус и это будет обуславливать их восприятие (не поверят, но удовольствие получать)
А вот если Вы идете по улице, а перед Вами человек вдруг встал и полетел - то зависит от Вашего культурного багажа.
Религиозно-мистический человек решит, что это чудо.
Я же подумаю, что у меня крыша поехала и надо сходить в психушку, пока никого не прирезал в бреду.

----------


## Фил

> Так я про это и писал,конкретно именно статуя будет другая.Но общий знаменатель здесь присутствует,тот же кусок бронзы.Это ведь всего лишь форма,если бы у куска бронзы было сознание и восприятие себя,то тогда даже поменяв форму ничего не изменилось бы.


Понимаете в чем дело, философия это сугубо персональное дело.
Я сам не вижу ничего общего с собой 10 лет назад.
У Вас возможно это не так, но мне то что делать?
Я исключение из Вашей теории?
Где моя личность неизменная?

Вот у меня дата регистрации на БФ 2011 год.
Кто там писал в 2011 году!.... понятия не имею  :Smilie: 
(А я кстати и реально не помню!)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну да,но есть же объективная реальность в данном случае.то есть человек который воспринимает статую 2 статуей 1 ошибается.Это такой обман...Или типо ложь повторенная 1000 раз становится правдой?)))


Какое-нибудь дикое племя, может статую воспринимать не как материал, а как непосредственно божество, или дар богов. Есть реальная история, когда на каком-то диком острове, самолёты парашютом спускали провизию для прибывших туда американцев. Так вот эти американцы кормили своей едой местное племя. Потом американцы покинули остров и аборигены острова начали совершать религиозные культы самолётам, именно самолётам, чтобы они снова пролетали и еду спускали. Но это я коряво пишу, своими словами. Был ещё художественный фильм, когда у одного африканского племени появилась пустая бутылка кока-колы, так они считали что она с неба им упала. Потом они правда догадались что эта бутылка принадлежит белым и вроде бы один пытался им вернуть бутылку. Давно смотрел фильм, тоже плохо помню. Или вот фильм "Доспехи бога", где Джеки Чан вроде бы идола поднял над аборигеном, или что там поднял, тоже уже не помню)) и они начали поклоняться.

----------


## Фил

> Какое-нибудь дикое племя, может статую воспринимать не как материал, а как непосредственно божество, или дар богов. Есть реальная история, когда на каком-то диком острове, самолёты парашютом спускали провизию для прибывших туда американцев. Так вот эти американцы кормили своей едой местное племя. Потом американцы покинули остров и аборигены острова начали совершать религиозные культы самолётам, именно самолётам, чтобы они снова пролетали и еду спускали. Но это я коряво пишу, своими словами. Был ещё художественный фильм, когда у одного африканского племени появилась пустая бутылка кока-колы, так они считали что она с неба им упала. Потом они правда догадались что эта бутылка принадлежит белым и вроде бы один пытался им вернуть бутылку. Давно смотрел фильм, тоже плохо помню. Или вот фильм "Доспехи бога", где Джеки Чан вроде бы идола поднял над аборигеном, или что там поднял, тоже уже не помню)) и они начали поклоняться.


Это называется "Культ Карго" (Cargo Cult)

----------

Денис Васильевич (10.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> А что есть объективного?
> Если бога нет, то и прощай объективизм!
> 
> Вы используете слово "фокусник", если они пришли смотреть фокусника, они ждут от него фокус и это будет обуславливать их восприятие (не поверят, но удовольствие получать)
> А вот если Вы идете по улице, а перед Вами человек вдруг встал и полетел - то зависит от Вашего культурного багажа.
> Религиозно-мистический человек решит, что это чудо.
> Я же подумаю, что у меня крыша поехала и надо сходить в психушку, пока никого не прирезал в бреду.


Так вот,каждый может решить исходя из собственного опыта и убеждений,но при этом будет объективная реальность и причина его полета(фокус,или суперспособность или глюк или еще что-то).И Бог в данном случае не при чем вообще.

----------


## Денис К

> Какое-нибудь дикое племя, может статую воспринимать не как материал, а как непосредственно божество, или дар богов. Есть реальная история, когда на каком-то диком острове, самолёты парашютом спускали провизию для прибывших туда американцев. Так вот эти американцы кормили своей едой местное племя. Потом американцы покинули остров и аборигены острова начали совершать религиозные культы самолётам, именно самолётам, чтобы они снова пролетали и еду спускали. Но это я коряво пишу, своими словами. Был ещё художественный фильм, когда у одного африканского племени появилась пустая бутылка кока-колы, так они считали что она с неба им упала. Потом они правда догадались что эта бутылка принадлежит белым и вроде бы один пытался им вернуть бутылку. Давно смотрел фильм, тоже плохо помню. Или вот фильм "Доспехи бога", где Джеки Чан вроде бы идола поднял над аборигеном, или что там поднял, тоже уже не помню)) и они начали поклоняться.


Да,я понимаю о чем вы,и я в курсе такого.Но так в том то и дело,это их субьективное восприятие на основе их опыта и развития.Но ведь этот кусок не будет являться божеством...Или наоборот будет.и тогда они будут правы а все остальные нет.И они будут правы даже если никто об этом не узнает.

----------


## Денис К

> Понимаете в чем дело, философия это сугубо персональное дело.
> Я сам не вижу ничего общего с собой 10 лет назад.
> У Вас возможно это не так, но мне то что делать?
> Я исключение из Вашей теории?
> Где моя личность неизменная?
> 
> Вот у меня дата регистрации на БФ 2011 год.
> Кто там писал в 2011 году!.... понятия не имею 
> (А я кстати и реально не помню!)


Если вы не видите ничего общего это не значит что этого нет)))у вас поменялись мнения и интересы за это время,но это как были вы так  и остались...ведь все меняется,никто с этим и не спорит.По Авраамическим религиям вообще-то и душа меняется какбЭ..что уж говорить о человеческих интересах и предпочтениях))))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Да,я понимаю о чем вы,и я в курсе такого.Но так в том то и дело,это их субьективное восприятие на основе их опыта и развития.Но ведь этот кусок не будет являться божеством...Или наоборот будет.и тогда они будут правы а все остальные нет.И они будут правы даже если никто об этом не узнает.


Я в этом плане вспомнил историю про просветление Вонхё, когда он с другом шёл в Китай за учением и ночью они где-то остановились. Он хотел пить, видит какая-то плошка с водой, ну и попил. А на утро проснувшись он увидел что пил из черепа, а там куски мяса, черви и его вырвало. Тогда он осознал что всё зависит от ума и вернулся обратно, не пошёл в Китай. Ещё есть легенда, когда отшельник в пещере верёвку воспринял за змею. А в Ланкаватара сутре говорится вот что: "Восприятие существования и не-существования порождается самим умом. Восприятие без цепляния не является ни прекращением восприятия, ни не-существованием. Оно — пребывание в Таковости, в сфере восприятия мудрых..."

----------


## Денис К

> Я в этом плане вспомнил историю про просветление Вонхё, когда он с другом шёл в Китай за учением и ночью они где-то остановились. Он хотел пить, видит какая-то плошка с водой, ну и попил. А на утро проснувшись он увидел что пил из черепа, а там куски мяса, черви и его вырвало. Тогда он осознал что всё зависит от ума и вернулся обратно, не пошёл в Китай. Ещё есть легенда, когда отшельник в пещере верёвку воспринял за змею. А в Ланкаватара сутре говорится вот что: "Восприятие существования и не-существования порождается самим умом. Восприятие без цепляния не является ни прекращением восприятия, ни не-существованием. Оно — пребывание в Таковости, в сфере восприятия мудрых..."


Ну это да.так раз иллюзии получаются)))Правда не знаю насколько это от ума зависит,тут скорее неправильный анализ на основе неточной полученной органами чувств информации.

----------


## Фил

> Если вы не видите ничего общего это не значит что этого нет))


Как суслик из дмб?
Его никто не видит но он есть?

----------


## Денис К

> А откуда Вы взяли это материальное/нематериальное? Что это?
> В 20 веке, такое ощущение, генетически этот Картезианский дуализм передается (шучу, просто через культуру)
> 
> 
> У Вас есть процесс опознавания, которые включает восприятие, обработку, мысли, образы, мысли цепляются за мысли, рождают новые мысли и т.д.
> Пелевин сравнивал это с фронтом волны, который помнит что у него было и считает себя волной, как-то так.
> А это одномоментный процесс.


Да,я помню ваше мнение насчет дуализма.И в некотором роде согласен с этим)..Не знаю,вот это мне так раз и не очевидно.Как рожденные мысли и образы могут родит новые мысли и образы?

----------


## Иоан

> Тяжело сказать конечно,а если бы допустим,в тупой фантастической теории,люди бы могли менять форму,как в фильмах,превращаться в животное(как в сказках)или менять внешний человеческий облик?


Если вам тяжело пересказывать комиксы по мотивам греческих легенд, то можно же перестать беспрестанно производить в уме данный диснейленд?
Либо не жаловаться, хотя бы.

----------


## Денис К

> Как суслик из дмб?
> Его никто не видит но он есть?


Я например Австралию не видел,но она видимо существует все-таки,и много еще всего).....А общее между собой 2011-го года и сейчас вы наверняка найдете,не лукавьте,Фил)))

----------


## Денис К

> Если вам тяжело пересказывать комиксы по мотивам греческих легенд, то можно же перестать беспрестанно производить в уме данный диснейленд?
> Либо не жаловаться, хотя бы.


 :Wink:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну это да.так раз иллюзии получаются)))Правда не знаю насколько это от ума зависит,тут скорее неправильный анализ на основе неточной полученной органами чувств информации.


Американский ученый Роберт Ланца, придерживающийся теории биоцентризма, утверждает, что на самом деле пространство и время не существуют в линейной форме, так, как мы их представляем. Ученый говорит о том, что сознание человека определяет форму и размер объектов во Вселенной. Ланца приводит пример того, как мы воспринимаем мир вокруг нас. Человек видит небо в голубых тонах, однако клетки мозга могут быть изменены так, что он станет воспринимать небо зеленым или красным.

Из книги: Роберт Ланца, Боб Берман 
Биоцентризм. Как жизнь создает Вселенную 

Что происходит, когда вы дотрагиваетесь до какого-либо предмета? Он твердый? Дотроньтесь до ствола упавшего дерева – и он окажется твердым. Однако это тоже всего лишь ощущение, которое рождается у вас в мозге и «проецируется» на пальцы, существование которых также запрограммировано в мозге. К тому же такое ощущение давления возникает не из-за контакта с твердым телом, а из-за того, что на внешних оболочках каждого атома расположены отрицательно заряженные электроны. Как известно, заряды с одинаковым знаком отталкиваются друг от друга, поэтому электроны коры отталкивают электроны вашей руки. Вы ощущаете электрическую силу отталкивания, не позволяющую вашим пальцам проникнуть глубже в кору. Но на самом деле, когда вы дотрагиваетесь до дерева, никакого соприкосновения твердых тел не происходит. Атомы в ваших пальцах настолько пусты, что любой атом можно сравнить с заброшенным футбольным стадионом, где на одиннадцатиметровой отметке сидит залетная муха. Если бы мы останавливались из-за столкновения с твердыми телами, а не с энергетическими полями, то пальцы проникали бы через кору дерева не менее легко, чем через туман...

Мельчайшие одиночные частицы нельзя считать реально существующими, если их никто не наблюдает. Они могут обладать либо длиной волны, либо положением в пространстве. Когда разум обрисует в пространстве какой-либо объект, который служит основой для существования частиц, пока не прорисует пути (линии в дымке вероятности, представляющей диапазон возможных реализаций объекта), мы сможем сказать, что объект находится «там» или «здесь». Следовательно, квантовые волны определяют лишь потенциальное положение частицы, место, которое она может занимать. Когда ученый наблюдает частицу, она находится в рамках статистической вероятности такого события. Именно это и определяет волна. Волна – это не событие и не феномен, а описание вероятности возникновения того или иного события или феномена. Ничего не произойдет до тех пор, пока кто-нибудь действительно не пронаблюдает событие. 

Кстати, когда мы наблюдаем за прохождением элементарной частицы через барьер, сразу происходит коллапс волновой функции. Частица теряет свою вероятностную свободу выбора из двух вариантов – волнового и корпускулярного – и реализуется в одной из двух ипостасей. 

https://www.litmir.co/br/?b=259830&p=1

----------

Фил (10.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Американский ученый Роберт Ланца, придерживающийся теории биоцентризма, утверждает, что на самом деле пространство и время не существуют в линейной форме, так, как мы их представляем. Ученый говорит о том, что сознание человека определяет форму и размер объектов во Вселенной. Ланца приводит пример того, как мы воспринимаем мир вокруг нас. Человек видит небо в голубых тонах, однако клетки мозга могут быть изменены так, что он станет воспринимать небо зеленым или красным.
> 
> Из книги: Роберт Ланца, Боб Берман 
> Биоцентризм. Как жизнь создает Вселенную 
> 
> Что происходит, когда вы дотрагиваетесь до какого-либо предмета? Он твердый? Дотроньтесь до ствола упавшего дерева – и он окажется твердым. Однако это тоже всего лишь ощущение, которое рождается у вас в мозге и «проецируется» на пальцы, существование которых также запрограммировано в мозге. К тому же такое ощущение давления возникает не из-за контакта с твердым телом, а из-за того, что на внешних оболочках каждого атома расположены отрицательно заряженные электроны. Как известно, заряды с одинаковым знаком отталкиваются друг от друга, поэтому электроны коры отталкивают электроны вашей руки. Вы ощущаете электрическую силу отталкивания, не позволяющую вашим пальцам проникнуть глубже в кору. Но на самом деле, когда вы дотрагиваетесь до дерева, никакого соприкосновения твердых тел не происходит. Атомы в ваших пальцах настолько пусты, что любой атом можно сравнить с заброшенным футбольным стадионом, где на одиннадцатиметровой отметке сидит залетная муха. Если бы мы останавливались из-за столкновения с твердыми телами, а не с энергетическими полями, то пальцы проникали бы через кору дерева не менее легко, чем через туман...
> 
> Мельчайшие одиночные частицы нельзя считать реально существующими, если их никто не наблюдает. Они могут обладать либо длиной волны, либо положением в пространстве. Когда разум обрисует в пространстве какой-либо объект, который служит основой для существования частиц, пока не прорисует пути (линии в дымке вероятности, представляющей диапазон возможных реализаций объекта), мы сможем сказать, что объект находится «там» или «здесь». Следовательно, квантовые волны определяют лишь потенциальное положение частицы, место, которое она может занимать. Когда ученый наблюдает частицу, она находится в рамках статистической вероятности такого события. Именно это и определяет волна. Волна – это не событие и не феномен, а описание вероятности возникновения того или иного события или феномена. Ничего не произойдет до тех пор, пока кто-нибудь действительно не пронаблюдает событие. 
> 
> ...


Ну так это лишь гипотеза,мнение,допустим ученые назвали бы это мнение лженаучным)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну так это лишь гипотеза,мнение,допустим ученые назвали бы это мнение лженаучным)


Так это и есть учёный, Роберт Ланца - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B...B5%D1%80%D1%82

----------


## Фил

> Ну так это лишь гипотеза,мнение,допустим ученые назвали бы это мнение лженаучным)


Ланца и Берман сами ученые!

----------


## Денис К

> Так это и есть учёный, Роберт Ланца - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B...B5%D1%80%D1%82


Так он ученый в медицинском направлении,если так можно сказать.А там рассуждения о физике уже можно сказать.Различные направленности..И знаете,таких ученых и академиков сейчас развилось)))Рен-Тв смотрели,так вот там тоже "академики"выступают постоянно на различных программах)))))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Я заакцентировал внимание, где Ланца пишет что рука например проникает в туман, а электроны коры дерева, отталкивают электроны руки, иначе было бы как с туманом. Я вспомнил всякие истории, когда буддийские мастера могли проникать в материю, оставлять отпечатки стоп и ладоней на камне. В 90-е смотрел документалку про Шаолинь, там показывали отпечатки стоп на каменном полу и там объяснялось что это великие мастера прошлого, энергией ци так сделали, что оставили отпечатки стоп. Ну я уже плохо помню что там говорили, я ребёнком смотрел эту документалку, но в памяти до сих пор каменный пол с отпечатками стоп. В палийских текстах говорится о сверхспособностях и там есть упоминание про взаимодействие с материей, например хождение по воде, прохождение сквозь стены, бастионы, горы, как если бы шёл сквозь пустое пространство.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Так он ученый в медицинском направлении,если так можно сказать.А там рассуждения о физике уже можно сказать.Различные направленности..И знаете,таких ученых и академиков сейчас развилось)))Рен-Тв смотрели,так вот там тоже "академики"выступают постоянно на различных программах)))))


Ланца был членом научного коллектива, который впервые в мире клонировал эмбрионы человека на ранней стадии, а также впервые успешно создал стволовые клетки из зрелых клеток.

----------


## Денис К

> Я заакцентировал внимание, где Ланца пишет что рука например проникает в туман, а электроны коры дерева, отталкивают электроны руки, иначе было бы как с туманом. Я вспомнил всякие истории, когда буддийские мастера могли проникать в материю, оставлять отпечатки стоп и ладоней на камне. В 90-е смотрел документалку про Шаолинь, там показывали отпечатки стоп на каменном полу и там объяснялось что это великие мастера прошлого, энергией ци так сделали, что оставили отпечатки стоп. Ну я уже плохо помню что там говорили, я ребёнком смотрел эту документалку, но в памяти до сих пор каменный пол с отпечатками стоп. В палийских текстах говорится о сверхспособностях и там есть упоминание про взаимодействие с материей, например хождение по воде, прохождение сквозь стены, бастионы, горы, как если бы шёл сквозь пустое пространство.


ну это различные истории.которые никак не проверить...вот если бы это в рамках научного эксперимента подтвердить тогда да)

----------


## Денис К

> Ланца был членом научного коллектива, который впервые в мире клонировал эмбрионы человека на ранней стадии, а также впервые успешно создал стволовые клетки из зрелых клеток.


Так я ж не говорю,что это он шарлатан какой-то)в своей области он наверно профи...но эта гипотеза..и опять-таки тогда можно провести эксперимент где что-то будет проходить сквозь материю без усилий,если все зависит лишь от заряда электрона.Было такое?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Так я ж не говорю,что это он шарлатан какой-то)в своей области он наверно профи...но эта гипотеза..и опять-таки тогда можно провести эксперимент где что-то будет проходить сквозь материю без усилий,если все зависит лишь от заряд электрона.Было такое?


На счёт таких опытов, я не знаю. Но читал про Эффект Казимира, когда экспериментально доказали появление и исчезновение фотонов в вакууме.

----------


## Денис К

> На счёт таких опытов, я не знаю. Но читал про Эффект Казимира, когда экспериментально доказали появление и исчезновение фотонов в вакууме.


Почитал,но там немножко о другом,какую там роль разум играет?..А вообще конечно чтобы делать выводы нужно книгу полностью прочитать.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Почитал,но там немножко о другом,какую там роль разум играет?..А вообще конечно чтобы делать выводы нужно книгу полностью прочитать.


Я там другое увидел, Эффект Казимира, мне показался близким ко всем этим буддийским историям про взаимодействие с материей. Я про сам этот эксперимент с вакуумом впервые услышал из видеозаписи, то ли Андрея Терентьева, то ли Роберта Турмана, не вспомню кто из них об этом говорил.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Денис К*, вот тему прочтите, об этом уже писали:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18372

----------


## Денис К

> *Денис К*, вот тему прочтите, об этом уже писали:
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18372


Честно я не знаю,возможно и есть что-то общее,но вот сами буддисты в этой теме пишут что схожестей между этой теорией(экспериментом) и буддистскими теориями не особо много))сам не могу судить)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Честно я не знаю,возможно и есть что-то общее,но вот сами буддисты в этой теме пишут что схожестей между этой теорией(экспериментом) и буддистскими теориями не особо много))сам не могу судить)


Я по ссылке читал всю тему, наоборот там все видели схожести. А в лекции, то ли Тереньтева, то ли Турмана, упоминалось про появление из пустоты в тантрических текстах, в связи с чем и про этот Эффект Казимира упомянули.

----------


## Денис К

> Я по ссылке читал всю тему, наоборот там все видели схожести. А в лекции, то ли Тереньтева, то ли Турмана, упоминалось про появление из пустоты в тантрических текстах, в связи с чем и про этот Эффект Казимира упомянули.


А в буддизме есть такое явление как спонтанное появление из пустоты?Здесь я читал что из пустоты ничего не может появится)....а вообще,на самом деле можно найти схожести этой теории с любой другой религией,было бы желание)христиане или иудеи найдут в этом проявление Бога,индуисты найдут проявление согласно своей теории возникновения)ну и так далее,это ж такое дело,сами понимаете)кто что захочет тот это и увидет)

----------


## Иоан

> А в буддизме есть такое явление как спонтанное появление из пустоты?


Конечно. Это, например, как вы очнулись на буддийском форуме.

----------


## Фил

> А в буддизме есть такое явление как спонтанное появление из пустоты?Здесь я читал что из пустоты ничего не может появится)....а вообще,на самом деле можно найти схожести этой теории с любой другой религией,было бы желание)христиане или иудеи найдут в этом проявление Бога,индуисты найдут проявление согласно своей теории возникновения)ну и так далее,это ж такое дело,сами понимаете)кто что захочет тот это и увидет)


Нет спонтанного. Должны быть условия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так по этой логике умственные причины порождают материальные,то есть новое тело.Как такое может быть?Ведь новое тело на самом деле порождают родители,это их следствие,а ни какого-то непонятного чела))


Не совсем понял, как это у Вас получилось, что ум непосредстенно субстанционально порождает материальное тело )
(На самом деле: ум порождает - картину нами осознаваемого воспринимаемого переживаемого прочувствованного и ум же это осознаёт воспринимают переживает прочувствуевает ) такова природа ума. Так напр. умственный образ тела ум создаёт, а не непосредственно материальное тело  )

Непосредственная субстанциональная причина человеческого материального тела: материальная - семя и яйцеклетка, питательные вещества матери, воздух пища и вода. 
Ум в данном случае - обуславливающее условие. 

Причина же каждого  последующего момента ума - предыдущие моменты ума. И вот перед моментом связи ума с новым материальным будущим человеческим телом (в тиб. традиции считается что это происходит в момент зачатия, насчёт других традиций не знаю) в предыдущем моменте ума всплывает наработанная в прошлом тенценция\потенция\привычка... ( воощем определённое мотивирующее (мотивирующее в плане как гнев или доброжелательность мотивируют на действие) состояния ума) и это обуславливает выбор сферы, места и в случае ряде случаев (напр. человека) родителей, это так называема - карма ввергающая в новое рождение.

(и это, постарайтесь пожалуйста, чтоб используемые образ и слово _поток_  не вводило в некое поверхностное заблуждение, особенного это касается потока умственного: представление некоего двумерного или трёхмерного потока ака ручей - это не так. 
Умственное не имеет характеристик материального - цвет, вес, местоположения, двух - трёх- ( и т.д) - мерности ... .
Ближайший образ, это будет - пространство. Причём пространство осознающее и  содержащее весь опыт переживаемого момента. 
Вот всё что Вы каждый момент воспринимаете (вот это всё панорамное), слышите, обоняете, осязаете... всё что переживаете при этом - вся эта многогамность, многоспекторность, многотональность , ... - вот это и есть момент ума, плюс много чего умственного которое при этом моменте находится вне зоны осознавания, но присутствует и  также влияет на осознаваемое и тоже есть частью данного момента ума)

----------


## Денис К

> Нет спонтанного. Должны быть условия.


Немножко неправильно выразился,не спонтанное)спонтанное это не вызванное из вне,а появившееся само по себе)...то есть в буддизме что-то творится из пустоты?)))

----------


## Денис К

> Не совсем понял, как это у Вас получилось, что ум непосредстенно субстанционально порождает материальное тело )
> (На самом деле: ум порождает - картину нами осознаваемого воспринимаемого переживаемого прочувствованного и ум же это осознаёт воспринимают переживает прочувствуевает ) такова природа ума. Так напр. умственный образ тела ум создаёт, а не непосредственно материальное тело  )
> 
> Непосредственная субстанциональная причина человеческого материального тела: материальная - семя и яйцеклетка, питательные вещества матери, воздух пища и вода. 
> Ум в данном случае - обуславливающее условие. 
> 
> Причина же каждого  последующего момента ума - предыдущие моменты ума. И вот перед моментом связи ума с новым материальным будущим человеческим телом (в тиб. традиции считается что это происходит в момент зачатия, насчёт других традиций не знаю) в предыдущем моменте ума всплывает наработанная в прошлом тенценция\потенция\привычка... ( воощем определённое мотивирующее (мотивирующее в плане как гнев или доброжелательность мотивируют на действие) состояния ума) и это обуславливает выбор сферы, места и в случае ряде случаев (напр. человека) родителей, это так называема - карма ввергающая в новое рождение.
> 
> (и это, постарайтесь пожалуйста, чтоб используемые образ и слово _поток_  не вводило в некое поверхностное заблуждение, особенного это касается потока умственного: представление некоего двумерного или трёхмерного потока ака ручей - это не так. 
> ...


я не могу уловить каким образом по вашему происходит связь нынешнего рождения со следующем.Вы пишите "Непосредственная субстанциональная причина человеческого материального тела: материальная - семя и яйцеклетка, питательные вещества матери, воздух пища и вода"Вот,то есть причина это родители.Мое предыдущее тело в момент смерти никуда не делось,и естественно оно не может быть причиной для возникновенияабсолютно другого тела,так связь то в чем?И собственно отсюда мой вывод что тогда причина возникновения другого рождения это мыслительные или умственные процессы.На что и вопрос,может быть такое?....По поводу потока это образно конечно)))Я не понял причина заменяет следствие,или формирует(творит)новое из пустоты так раз?....  ...и я в который раз пишу,что также не понимаю.что вы имеете ввиду когда пишите "ум",что это такое и с чем его едят?Только в конкретном плане,про его способности и функции(мышление,восприятие,познание и различные остальные я понимаю),интересует его возникновение,нахождение,связь между рождениями,и что он из себя представляет(я конечно догадываюсь что на этот вопрос вряд ли можно дать ответ)))))

----------


## Денис К

> Конечно. Это, например, как вы очнулись на буддийском форуме.


Кстати,да))каждый пользователь здесь для меня появляется из пустоты)))но боюсь это не совсем то))

----------


## Фил

> Немножко неправильно выразился,не спонтанное)спонтанное это не вызванное из вне,а появившееся само по себе)...то есть в буддизме что-то творится из пустоты?)))


Нет. Причина в себе быть не может. Это и есть отсутствие самобытия.

----------


## Дубинин

> Немножко неправильно выразился,не спонтанное)спонтанное это не вызванное из вне,а появившееся само по себе)...то есть в буддизме что-то творится из пустоты?)))


В буддизмах (разных), скорее не "из пустоты" (бывает в садхане- "из сферы изначальной дхармадхату.., или сферы пустоты я являю себя гуру- идамом..")- это сокращение:
1.(появляется) Из реализации прямого переживания пустоты (разных "пустот" в разных буддизмах)
2. Из писаний и логических выводов следует, что что-то может быть только при наличии пустоты "от.."- опять у разных по разному- "глубина пустот от.."

----------

Денис К (11.06.2017), Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я не могу уловить каким образом по вашему происходит связь нынешнего рождения со следующем.Вы пишите "Непосредственная субстанциональная причина человеческого материального тела: материальная - семя и яйцеклетка, питательные вещества матери, воздух пища и вода"Вот,то есть причина это родители.Мое предыдущее тело в момент смерти никуда не делось,и естественно оно не может быть причиной для возникновенияабсолютно другого тела,так связь то в чем?И собственно отсюда мой вывод что тогда причина возникновения другого рождения это мыслительные или умственные процессы.На что и вопрос,может быть такое?....По поводу потока это образно конечно)))Я не понял причина заменяет следствие,или формирует(творит)новое из пустоты так раз?.... ...и я в который раз пишу,что также не понимаю.что вы имеете ввиду когда пишите "ум",что это такое и с чем его едят?Только в конкретном плане,про его способности и функции(мышление,восприятие,познание и различные остальные я понимаю),интересует его возникновение,нахождение,связь между рождениями,и что он из себя представляет(я конечно догадываюсь что на этот вопрос вряд ли можно дать ответ ))))


Тут надо коснуться буддийского понимания причинности - оно не линейно. Нет такого чтобы Б было следствием лишь А и только А.
Всё что действительно существует является следствием многих причин. Нет ничего такого, чему бы была лишь одна причина. 
Напр. дерево. Нет такого дерева, чтобы у него была лишь жёстко одна причина - напр. семечко. Ведь кроме семечка, нужна и почва и питательные вещества и влага и кучу куча разных других причин, также нужны и предыдущие причины семечка - плод, цветочек, предыдущее дерево у которых куча своих причин, нужны предыдущие причины для конкретных влаги, почвы и т.д.

Понятийно вот этот весь конгломерат причин можно разделить на такие понятия, как -  рассматриваемая причина, сопутствующие причины, обязательные условия, предшествующие обуславливающие причины и т.д.
Рассматриваемая причина - понятие так сказать плавающее. Так можно сказать: причина дерева семечко, всё остальное обозначить понятием условия - и это будет правильно. 
Но вот если рассмотреть конкретное дерево, из чего оно сейчас в данный момент состоит - то там нет в данный момент ничего от вещества.   семечка, всё из чего оно состоит это вещества полученные из почвы и воздуха. Можно сказать: причина этого дерева вещества полученные из почвы и воздуха, всё остальное условия - и это также будет правильно.  Тогда такая причина называется - субстанциональной.  Далее выделив субстанциональную причину можно рассмотреть остальное, и тут можно выделить обуславливающие предыдущие\отдалённые причины и необходимые условия. Так семечко, плод в котором оно выросло, цветок из которого плод, то дерево которое зацвело этим цветком и т.д. , будут - отдалёнными обуславливающими субстанциональными причинами. А вот всё всё что окружало и способствовало прорастанию семечка, росту и развитию дерева и т.п., будут - необходимыми условиями(без этого тоже ведь никак).

Теперь: существо - конгломерат умственных и материальных совокупностей. Хоть и можно выделить и рассматривать отдельно то или иное умственное или физическое составляющее существа, но не умственное ни физическое по отдельности не будет существом, отдельно умственное это будут лишь понятия (как вот Вы перечислили: мышление,восприятие,познание и различные), а отдельно физическое будет просто труп. Существо - всегда конгломерат совокупность умственного и материального.
Субстанциональной причиной каждого данного момента материального составляющего существа является материальное вещество, более отдалённой субстанциональной причиной семя и яйцеклетка родителей.  И при таком рассмотрении умственные причины существа будут необходимыми обуславливающими причинами условиями.

Непосредственные субстанциональные причины умственного - умственные.  Так напр. непосредственная причина нового знания(а это ведь умственное) есть всегда предыдущее знание и более глубже - способность знать(тож вот умственное). Или непосредственная причина переживания духкха (а это ведь как и любое переживание умственное) есть клеши(такие как агрессия, алчность, апатия и т.д.(тож умственное)) и более глубже авидья (невидение того как всё есть, приписывание чемуто не присущих ему свойств и качеств или гипертрофирование чегото одного из присущих, вызывающее болезненные агрессию, алчность, апатию и т.д. (тож ведь вот умственное )).
И при таком рассмотрении материальные причины будут необходимыми условиями.

И вот: новое рождение существа(которое всегда есть неразрывный конгломерат совокупности умственного и материального) Как вот Вы считаете:

Что есть причиной новогорождениясущества ? ; )

(конкретно новогорождениясущества (пишу слитно, так как ведь интересует причина именно всего этого явления ) ))

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ...и я в который раз пишу,что также не понимаю.что вы имеете ввиду когда пишите "ум",что это такое и с чем его едят?Только в конкретном плане,про его способности и функции(мышление,восприятие,познание и различные остальные я понимаю),)))))


И да, "ум" это вся совокупность умственного.

Если попробовать "ум", выразить одной фразе:

Это то в чём и чем формируется вся "картина" всего переживаемого\осознаваемого\знаваемого на основе информации полученной от органов восприятия и собственно умственных привычек\тенденций\потенций ; и эта "картина" переживаемого\осознаваемого\знаваемого ; и  переживание\осознавание\знавание этого. 
Более глубже - и способность формировать  "картину" любого возможного опыта\переживания\знавания ; и способность иметь какойто опыт\переживать чтото, способность знать.

(п.с. "картина" в скобках, так как это не только зрительное)

----------


## Фил

> В буддизмах (разных), скорее не "из пустоты" (бывает в садхане- "из сферы изначальной дхармадхату.., или сферы пустоты я являю себя гуру- идамом..")- это сокращение:
> 1.(появляется) Из реализации прямого переживания пустоты (разных "пустот" в разных буддизмах)
> 2. Из писаний и логических выводов следует, что что-то может быть только при наличии пустоты "от.."- опять у разных по разному- "глубина пустот от.."


У Гегеля, я так понял, не бывает чистого бытия и ничто по отдельности. У него дуальная пара чб/ничто, что очень похоже на жентонг/рантонг т.е. пустоту-для/пустоту-от два аспекта пустоты.

Как не бывает монополя - отдельного северного или южного полюса магнита.

----------

Дубинин (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Тут надо коснуться буддийского понимания причинности - оно не линейно. Нет такого чтобы Б было следствием лишь А и только А.
> Всё что действительно существует является следствием многих причин. Нет ничего такого, чему бы была лишь одна причина. 
> Напр. дерево. Нет такого дерева, чтобы у него была лишь жёстко одна причина - напр. семечко. Ведь кроме семечка, нужна и почва и питательные вещества и влага и кучу куча разных других причин, также нужны и предыдущие причины семечка - плод, цветочек, предыдущее дерево у которых куча своих причин, нужны предыдущие причины для конкретных влаги, почвы и т.д.


Т.е. вы полагаете, что столь подробно расписанное вами иллюстрирует как раз "нелинейность" , а не ровно наоборот?

----------


## Иоан

> У Гегеля, я так понял, не бывает чистого бытия и ничто по отдельности. У него дуальная пара чб/ничто, что очень похоже на жентонг/рантонг т.е. пустоту-для/пустоту-от два аспекта пустоты.


Похоже, как Каплан на Ленина. Гегель про понятия, жентонг рангтонг про познание.

----------


## Йен

> я не могу уловить каким образом по вашему происходит связь нынешнего рождения со следующем.Вы пишите "Непосредственная субстанциональная причина человеческого материального тела: материальная - семя и яйцеклетка, питательные вещества матери, воздух пища и вода"Вот,то есть причина это родители.Мое предыдущее тело в момент смерти никуда не делось,и естественно оно не может быть причиной для возникновенияабсолютно другого тела,так связь то в чем?И собственно отсюда мой вывод что тогда причина возникновения другого рождения это мыслительные или умственные процессы.На что и вопрос,может быть такое?....По поводу потока это образно конечно)))Я не понял причина заменяет следствие,или формирует(творит)новое из пустоты так раз?....  ...и я в который раз пишу,что также не понимаю.что вы имеете ввиду когда пишите "ум",что это такое и с чем его едят?Только в конкретном плане,про его способности и функции(мышление,восприятие,познание и различные остальные я понимаю),интересует его возникновение,нахождение,связь между рождениями,и что он из себя представляет(я конечно догадываюсь что на этот вопрос вряд ли можно дать ответ)))))


Маханидана сутта:

«От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма – так было сказано. И вот как следует понимать, каким образом от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма: если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»
«Нет, господин»
«Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира?»
«Нет, господин»
«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»
«Нет, господин»
«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание»

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

Каплан на Ленина похожа.

----------


## Иоан

> Каплан на Ленина похожа.


Да, как Гегель на жентонг/рантонг.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. вы полагаете, что столь подробно расписанное вами иллюстрирует как раз "нелинейность" , а не ровно наоборот?


Постарался, как мог, с разных ракурсов, чтоб было не линейно : )
Насколько вышло, конечно со стороны видней.

Но вот, если Вы вырвали лишь один абзац из сообщения, то естественно будет линейно.
(Кстати, кмк., это свойственно культуре и мировоззрению Книги. В особенности вырывать цитаты из общего контекста ). И даже вот начинать чтение и изучение какого текста с знакомства с оглавлением и беглого обзора страниц - считается многими моветоном ). Хотя это очень естественно и довольно научно. 
А вот в дхармических культурах принято наоборот, вначале обязательное ознакомление с оглавлением, структурой текста и довольно детальное рассмотрение общего содержания, и лишь затем углубление и разбор по порядку изложения текста ). )

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Постарался, как мог, с разных ракурсов, чтоб было не линейно : )
> Насколько вышло, конечно со стороны видней.
> 
> Но вот, если Вы вырвали лишь один абзац из сообщения, то естественно будет линейно.[


По любому будет линейно, если вы перестанете отождествлять цитату с прочитанным "исключительно".
С другой стороны, если ваша убежденность в пропагандируемой "нелинейности" (?) так сильна, соблаговолите указать, в какой части вашего поста про нее можно прочесть, за исключением вводных предложений, украшающих столь пространное изложение.

----------


## Иоан

> (Кстати, кмк., это свойственно культуре и мировоззрению Книги.


Что вы имеете ввиду? В исламе региона Ирак- Индостан так называли буддистов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что вы имеете ввиду? В исламе региона Ирак- Индостан так называли буддистов.


Нет,  мусульмане буддистов никогда  не называли  людьми Книги. Не приравнивали в правах к окружавшим их во время возникновения ислама христианам и иудеям
В исламе региона Ирак- Индостан, так называли лишь некоторых индуистов, признающих Единого Бога Творца.
Буддизм для ислама - ширк (شرك ), язычество, многобожие, политэизм.

А вообще  имею ввиду культуру и мировоззрение в которой в основании изначально лежит письменная Книга. Так для возникновения и развития  такой культуры и мировоззрения свойственно сначала появление письменности, а лишь затем культуры, науки и цивилизации
В отличии от дхармических культур, где сначала возникли мировоззрение, наука, культура и цивилизация, а лишь затем письменность. Это касается как буддизма в частности (где первая запись лекций Будды данных своим ученикам, была произведена лишь спустя века после произнесения), так и древнеиндийской культуры, науки, мировоззрения и цивилизации в общем (где даже исследование в таких областях как грамматика, математика и т.п., составлялись в виде устных трактатов и передавались изустно от учителя к студентам вместе с пониманием того о чём там говорится и лишь спустя века была разработана письменность).

----------


## Иоан

> Нет,  мусульмане буддистов никогда  не называли  людьми Книги.


Ну, как скажете, никогда, стало быть, - никогда...




> А вообще  имею ввиду культуру и мировоззрение в которой в основании изначально лежит письменная Книга. Так для возникновения и развития  такой культуры и мировоззрения свойственно сначала появление письменности, а лишь затем культуры, науки и цивилизации


Если бы у меня была пристяжная хрустальная челюсть, она бы отвисла, отвалилась и разбилась об пол с тихим звоном.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если бы у меня была пристяжная хрустальная челюсть, она бы отвисла, отвалилась и разбилась об пол с тихим звоном.


Так как у Вас нет пристяжной хрустальной челюсти, то можно не жалея пол, и без зазрений совести, продолжить : )

Так приведите пример чегото научного в античной западной культуре или древней семитской культуре, чтобы было до возникновения письменности.

(со своей стороны могу напр. привести грамматические исследования и трактат Панини  или напр. трактаты Шри Патанджали - которые составлены и передавались изначально устно, до возникновения и принятия письменности в Индиях.)

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Так как у Вас нет хрустальной челюсти, то можно не жалея пол, и без зазрений совести, продолжить : )


Как прикажете:



> А вообще имею ввиду культуру и мировоззрение в которой в основании изначально лежит письменная Книга.


Т.е. ее автор не имеет миоровоззрения и внекультурен, это кто, горилла, может быть?

----------


## Иоан

> Так приведите пример чегото научного в античной западной культуре или древней семитской культуре, чтобы было до возникновения письменности.


Рука писателя.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. ее автор не имеет миорооззрения и внекультурен, это кто, горилла, может быть?


Нет конечно, учёный автор культуры Книги писал уже при развитой письменности.
(Сама же письменность возникла в среде торговцем, ну и затем довольно быстро распространилась в управленческом аппарате. Но эт так отвлечение от вопроса)

А прошу я Вас привести имена учёных авторов и их труды в западной или семитской культуре которые были бы до возникновения там письменности. 

Тоесть раз у Вас отваливается челюсть от утверждения, что в одних сначала возникла письменность и лишь затем появилась наука и культура, а у других наоборот сначала появилась наука и культура и лишь затем писменность(примеры такого я привёл), то приведите и Вы примеры опровергающие то что у семитов или античных греков( а ведь вроде западное мировоззрение именно на их культуре основывается), наука и культура первичней письменности.

(а это ведь наложило отпечаток на всё дальнейшее развитие этих двух разных мировоззрений, и в том числе и на векторы развития науки - так как основы разные, акценты разные и пути развития разные)

----------


## Иоан

> Нет конечно, учёный автор культуры Книги писал уже при развитой письменности.


Ну, тогда вы не имеете ввиду свой предыдущий тезис:



> А вообще имею ввиду культуру и мировоззрение в которой в основании изначально лежит письменная Книга

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, тогда вы не имеете ввиду свой предыдущий тезис:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				А вообще имею ввиду культуру и мировоззрение в которой в основании изначально лежит письменная Книга
> 			
> 		
> ...


Вполне имею, так как, что у семитов: сначала Книга (скрижали, пятикнижие) , а затем мировоззрение, культура, наука.
Что у античных греков, сначала письмо и Книга (напр. торговые записи), а затем мировоззрение, культура, наука.

Если не согласны, приведите пример обратного:
Научные трактаты и имена учёных семитов или античных греков то этого.

----------


## Иоан

> Вполне имею, так как, что у семитов: сначала Книга (скрижали, пятикнижие) , а затем мировоззрение, культура, наука.
> Что у античных греков, сначала письмо и Книга (напр. торговые записи), а затем мировоззрение, культура, наука.
> 
> Если не согласны, приведите пример обратного:
> Научные трактаты и имена учёных семитов или античных греков то этого.


Вкратце, затмевающие всякое воображение кульбиты вашей мысли таковы: не было культуры до Книги, потому что до Книги Книги не было.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вкратце, затмевающие всякое воображение кульбиты вашей мысли таковы: не было культуры до Книги, потому что до Книги Книги не было.


Западной(условно западной) культуры и науки , до письменности и до письменной Книги - не было.

А вот культура и наука в древних Индиях - была до письменности и до письменной Книги. Были  учёные не знавшие письма и были созданы научные Трактаты (не письменные).
Понимаете разницу, и это ведь даже может непонятно звучать для западного книжного ума : )

(и это наложило отпечаток на всё дальнейшее развитие этих двух разных мировоззрений, и в том числе и на векторы развития науки - так как основы разные, акценты разные и пути развития разные)

----------


## Иоан

> Западной(условно западной) культуры и науки , до письменности и до письменной Книги - не было.


Т.е. условный запад населяли бессловесные гориллы... Да, все сходится.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. условный запад населяли бессловесные гориллы... Да, все сходится.


Глупо и толсто.

Причём словесность и речь - никак на прямую не связаны с письмом. Как и напр. наука или дхармическая религия.
Но вот в западном мировоззрение, это както завязано, некий такой стереотип есть.

Как напр. есть стереотипы, что мышление обязательно должно быть словестным.
Или что  вывод может быть только словестным. Или что умственной постижение и понимание обязательно логостично. 
Да и вообще какойто стереотип, что ум только - внутренняя логостика )

И много других стереотипов в основе которых лежит именно первичное возникновение письменности перед наукой.
И чего напр. нет в буддизме. И эту разницу надо учитывать для понимания, как  буддизма в частности, так и того индийского мировоззрения и тех индийских наук в общем.

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Глупо.


Это развитие вашей мысли.

----------


## Иоан

> Глупо и толсто.
> 
> Причём словесность и речь - никак на прямую не связаны с письмом.


Зато напрямую связаны с культурой, которой, по вашему, до Книги (журнал Мурзилка?) не было.

----------


## Иоан

Конечно, кругами, причем вокруг вашего фантастически интересного убеждения, что речь это не культура.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно, кругами, причем вокруг вашего фантастически интересного убеждения, что речь это не культура.


У меня с самого начала написано : о культуре и мировоззрении Книги. 
Причём дальше уже обьяснил, что это культура и мировоззрение где письменность первичней науки.

Вы же опять вырываете одно слово из контекста. Что какраз и свойственно культуреКниги )
Вот мне и остаётся либо начать писать так: культурамировоззрениеКнигигдеписьменностьпервичнейнауки. Либо же счесть продолжение разговора - лишним, и остановится.
Выбираю последнее.

----------


## Иоан

> Вот мне и остаётся либо начать писать так: культурамировоззрениеКнигигдеписьменностьпервичнейнауки.


Почему первичней науки, вы же имели основания утверждать, что первичней именно культуры?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему первичней науки, вы же имели основания утверждать, что первичней именно культуры?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post789562

----------


## Иоан

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post789562


Суммируя ссылки, позвольте задать вопрос: т.е. вы либо теперь, либо никогда не утверждали, что есть социумы, в которых Книга первичней культуры?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Суммируя ссылки, позвольте задать вопрос: т.е. вы либо теперь, либо никогда не утверждали, что есть социумы, в которых Книга первичней культуры?


Вот так не утверждал.

А вот как утверждал:
-сначала появление письменности, а лишь затем культуры, науки и цивилизации(с)
Так и утвердаю

Утверждаете обратное, приведите пример:
Культурного, научного и цивилизованного у семитов или античных греков, до возникновения у них письменности.
Вообщем пример до письменного культурного, научного и цивилизованного у истоков и в основе западной культуры, науки и цивилизации 

(примеры культурного, научного и цивилизованного у индусов, до письменности, такого что лежит у истоков и в основе как обще индийской (так и конкретно буддийской) культуры, науки и цивилизации - я привёл)

----------


## Иоан

> Вот так не утверждал.
> 
> А вот как утверждал:
> -сначала появление письменности, а лишь затем культуры, науки и цивилизации(с)


В чем разница с данным утверждением, которое, по вашему, ошибочно вам приписывается:



> есть социумы, в которых Книга первичней культуры


?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В чем разница с данным утверждением, которое, по вашему, ошибочно вам приписывается:
>  ?


Как в чём.
Перечень : культура, наука и цивилизация.
Это разве только - культура ?

Культурой в общем можно назвать и остатки шнуровой керамики.
И даже обработанную ещё гомом габилисом гальку.


Примеры то будут ?

----------


## Иоан

> Как в чём.
> Перечень : культура, наука и цивилизация.
> Это разве только - культура ?
> 
> Культурой в общем можно назвать и остатки шнуровой керамики.
> И даже обработанную ещё гомом габилисом гальку.
> 
> 
> Примеры то будут ?


Т.е. нет социумов, в которых Книга первичнее культуры?

----------


## Иоан

> Примеры то будут ?


Они были.
Рука писателя.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. нет социумов, в которых Книга первичнее культуры?


Тоесть для Вас напр. перечень: жёлтое, круглое и над головой - тоже самое по смыслу что и одно слово : жёлтое.
Забавно )

Примеры будут:
Культурного, научного и цивилизованного у семитов или античных греков, до возникновения у них письменности.
Вообщем пример до письменного культурного, научного и цивилизованного у истоков и в основе западной культуры, науки и цивилизации 

?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Они были.
> Рука писателя.


Рука  писателя - это пример уже после возникновения письменности.

А вот напр. исследование и трактат учёного грамматиста Панини - до возникновения письменности в Индиях.

----------


## Иоан

> Тоесть для Вас напр. перечень: жёлтое, круглое и над головой - тоже самое по смыслу что и одно слово : жёлтое.
> Забавно )
> 
> Примеры будут:
> Культурного, научного и цивилизованного у семитов или античных греков, до возникновения у них письменности.
> Вообщем пример до письменного культурного, научного и цивилизованного у истоков и в основе западной культуры, науки и цивилизации 
> 
> ?


Т.е. есть социумы, в которых Книга первичнее культуры? 
Если вам угодно хранить интригу, то, видимо, вы имеете на это причины.

----------


## Иоан

> Рука  писателя - это пример уже после возникновения письменности.


Нет, это пример руки писателя до возникновения текста, иначе его писали бы, например, внекультурные гориллы, что напрямую следует из ваших положений.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. есть социумы, в которых Книга первичнее культуры? 
> Если вам угодно хранить интригу, то, видимо, вы имеете на это причины.


Есть напр. западная  культура, наука и цивилизация, где письменность первичнее - культурынаукицивилизации.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, это пример руки писателя до возникновения текста, иначе его писали бы, например, внекультурные гориллы, что напрямую следует из ваших положений.


Пример :
Культурного, научного и цивилизованного у семитов или античных греков, до возникновения у них письменности.
Вообщем пример до письменного культурного, научного и цивилизованного у истоков и в основе западной культуры, науки и цивилизации.
?

Рука писателя, не может быть таким примером. Так как: писатель уже есть - человек знакомый с письменностью.

(такое ощущение что Вы даже вопрос понять не можете. Вот это возможно тож следствие культурыкниги)))
(понимаете в Индиях была  культуранаукацивилизация, до возникновения там письменности. Или сказать можно по другому - письменность там появилась  довольно поздно и уже при развитой культуренаукецивилизации)

----------


## Иоан

> Пример :
> Культурного, научного и цивилизованного у семитов или античных греков, до возникновения у них письменности.
> Вообщем пример до письменного культурного, научного и цивилизованного у истоков и в основе западной культуры, науки и цивилизации.
> ?


Пример- рука писателя. Не помыслив слово, нельзя его написать, исключая бессмысленные мазки, случайно совпадающие с буквами по форме, намазанные кистью конвульсирующего на электростуле.

----------


## Иоан

> Есть напр. западная  культура, наука и цивилизация, где письменность первичнее - культурынаукицивилизации.


Т.е. есть социумы, в которых Книга первичнее культуры?

----------


## Денис К

> Нет. Причина в себе быть не может. Это и есть отсутствие самобытия.


Так я про то и написал,слово неправильно подобрал)...А Будда тоже лишен самобытия?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пример- рука писателя. Не помыслив слово, нельзя его написать, исключая бессмысленные мазки, случайно совпадающие с буквами по форме, намазанные кистью конвульсирующего на электростуле.


Когда писатель мыслит он знает что такое письменность.

Будда, его ученики, учёные древних Индий - вообще понятия не имели о письменности.
Понимаете: культура, религия, наука, цивилизация, мировоззрение - совершенно не имеющии представления о письменности. Тогоже уровня развития(не буду даже писать что большее, пусть будет - того же уровня), что и одновременно существовавшие рядом с ними письменные античные культуры  семитов и греков ... .

И это в основе наложило своеобразный отпечаток на эту культуру, религию, науку, цивилизацию.
Особые устные правила передачи знаний, особые правила составления устных трактатов и сборников устных текстов, особые правила изучения разбора и пользования устными трактатами и собраниями текстов, особые .... 
И особое понимания и мировоззрение.

Так напр. даже понимание таких наставлений Будды, как:
-оставляю после себя дхарму и винаю. 
Совершенно по разному будут воспринимать люди знающие письменность и люди совершенно не имеющие ни малейшего представления о письменности, даже не подозревающие о существовании такого.

----------


## Иоан

> Когда писатель мыслит он знает что такое письменность.


И это говорит либо о его культурности, либо о том, что он шимпанзе под электрошоком, верно?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И это говорит либо о его культурности, либо о том, что он шимпанзе под электрошоком, верно?


Знание письменности: как признак культурынаукицивилизации - вот ещё один стереотип  культурыкниги.
Идёт ещё от древних греков )

Примеры будут:
Культурного, научного и цивилизованного у семитов или античных греков, *до* возникновения у них письменности.
Вообщем пример *до* письменного культурного, научного и цивилизованного у истоков и в основе западной культуры, науки и цивилизации 

?

----------


## Иоан

> Будда, его ученики, учёные древних Индий - вообще понятия не имели о письменности.


Конечно, буквы сами появлялись в нужных комбинациях, в силу величия учения Будды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно, буквы сами появлялись в нужных комбинациях, в силу величия учения Будды.


Какие буквы ?

В Индиях того времени письменности вообще не было.

----------


## Иоан

> Какие буквы ?
> 
> В Индиях того времени письменности вообще не было.


В Индиях того времени не было вообще ничего, поскольку не было ни письменности, ни Книги, ни, тем более, культуры, ибо, по вашему, им взяться было неоткуда.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Индиях того времени не было вообще ничего, поскольку не было ни письменности, ни Книги, ни, тем более, культуры.


И вот наука в  Индия развивалась в неписьменной культуре.
В  Греции того же времени в письменной.

И это наложило отпечаток на составление устных трактатов, и на метод изучения трактатов.
  О чём и написал:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post789556 
И этоже сохранилось и в последующие когда письменность возникла в Индиях. Уже при развитой культуре, науке и цивилизации. В отличии от той же Греции, где письменность появилась до развитой культуры, науке  и  цивилизации.

А Вы и дальше продолжаете вырывать одно слово культура из общего  перечня.
И таким образом для Вас напр. перечень: жёлтое, круглое и над головой - тоже самое по смыслу что и одно слово : жёлтое.

Воощем не хотите нормального общения, дело Ваше.

----------


## Иоан

> И вот наука в  Индия развивалась в неписьменной культуре.


Т.е культура была до Книги?

----------


## Фил

> Т.е культура была до Книги?


Нет

----------


## Иоан

> Нет


Что было до книги?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е культура была до Книги?


И культура и наука и цивилизация (может такое написание понятней будет))- были у античных греков до возникновения письменности ?

Если утверждаете - да, то - приведите пример.

----------


## Денис К

> Тут надо коснуться буддийского понимания причинности - оно не линейно. Нет такого чтобы Б было следствием лишь А и только А.
> Всё что действительно существует является следствием многих причин. Нет ничего такого, чему бы была лишь одна причина. 
> Напр. дерево. Нет такого дерева, чтобы у него была лишь жёстко одна причина - напр. семечко. Ведь кроме семечка, нужна и почва и питательные вещества и влага и кучу куча разных других причин, также нужны и предыдущие причины семечка - плод, цветочек, предыдущее дерево у которых куча своих причин, нужны предыдущие причины для конкретных влаги, почвы и т.д.
> 
> Понятийно вот этот весь конгломерат причин можно разделить на такие понятия, как -  рассматриваемая причина, сопутствующие причины, обязательные условия, предшествующие обуславливающие причины и т.д.
> Рассматриваемая причина - понятие так сказать плавающее. Так можно сказать: причина дерева семечко, всё остальное обозначить понятием условия - и это будет правильно. 
> Но вот если рассмотреть конкретное дерево, из чего оно сейчас в данный момент состоит - то там нет в данный момент ничего от вещества.   семечка, всё из чего оно состоит это вещества полученные из почвы и воздуха. Можно сказать: причина этого дерева вещества полученные из почвы и воздуха, всё остальное условия - и это также будет правильно.  Тогда такая причина называется - субстанциональной.  Далее выделив субстанциональную причину можно рассмотреть остальное, и тут можно выделить обуславливающие предыдущие\отдалённые причины и необходимые условия. Так семечко, плод в котором оно выросло, цветок из которого плод, то дерево которое зацвело этим цветком и т.д. , будут - отдалёнными обуславливающими субстанциональными причинами. А вот всё всё что окружало и способствовало прорастанию семечка, росту и развитию дерева и т.п., будут - необходимыми условиями(без этого тоже ведь никак).
> 
> Теперь: существо - конгломерат умственных и материальных совокупностей. Хоть и можно выделить и рассматривать отдельно то или иное умственное или физическое составляющее существа, но не умственное ни физическое по отдельности не будет существом, отдельно умственное это будут лишь понятия (как вот Вы перечислили: мышление,восприятие,познание и различные), а отдельно физическое будет просто труп. Существо - всегда конгломерат совокупность умственного и материального.
> ...


Как нашему дорогому другу-товарищу)) Иоану мне тоже линейность видится в любом случае))просто она по-вашему многоуровневая,с большим количество веток)))и действительно,мне все-таки видится разница между причиной и условием,хотя грань тонкая,ладно,в примере с деревом то все понятно,все на виду)А вот реинкарнацией то все по другому)"но не умственное ни физическое по отдельности не будет существом"вот это далеко не факт кстати так раз)при чем по абсолютно разным причинам и разным точкам зрения.Примеры.1.Если мозг,то есть по сути физическое материальное тело *порождает*умственное,в том числе сознание и все остальное(материальная точка зрения),то тогда мы можем сказать что именно это есть существо,потому что оно является основой и оно первично.2.Либо наоборот,например так называемая душа является основой  и источником сознания и умственных явлений.а тело лишь инструмент для восприятия материального мира,биоробот.Тогда наоборот..Но вашу точку зрения я понял,типа симбиоз этих явлений(материальных и умственных) создает существо,непонятно только каким образом это происходит))в том плане что независимые явления(друг от друга имею ввиду,а не вообще независимые) складывается в одно.Это очень странно....Ваши объяснения насчет ума,это объяснения в рамках конкретного готового существа-человека,это-то тоже ясно.Ответа на мой вопрос вы не даете,где связь между одним рождением и другим?И причины появления якобы нового материального тела вообще никак не связаны с якобы старым  рождением..То есть связь только умственная?Есть ли она вообще?

----------


## Иоан

> И культура и наука и цивилизация (может такое написание понятней будет))- были у античных греков до возникновения письменности ?
> 
> Если утверждаете - да, то - приведите пример.


Привожу: нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь.

----------


## Фил

> Привожу: нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь.


Это не то

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017), Денис К (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Что было до книги?


Петроглифы

----------


## Иоан

> Петроглифы


Что было до петроглифов?

----------


## Фил

> Что было до петроглифов?


Динозавры

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Привожу: нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь.


И это в ответ на пример с трактатом по грамматике Панини.
Забавно )

----------


## Иоан

> Динозавры


Точно не аквароглифы?

----------


## Фил

> Точно не аквароглифы?


Таких нет

----------


## Иоан

> И это в ответ на пример с трактатом по грамматике Панини.
> Забавно )


Истина не всегда занудна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Таких нет


Но, такие были.

----------


## Денис К

> Маханидана сутта:
> 
> «От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма – так было сказано. И вот как следует понимать, каким образом от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма: если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»
> «Нет, господин»
> «Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира?»
> «Нет, господин»
> «Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»
> «Нет, господин»
> «Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание»


Вот уже не первый раз вижу в подобных цитатах такие типа уловки,очень странное доказательство,сначала что-то утверждается,потом на этом основании как на непреложном факте строится диалог,и в итоге подтверждается начальный факт))))))можно разобрать
"от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма – так было сказано. И вот как следует понимать, каким образом от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма: *если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве*?»
«Нет, господин»"...........Так а кто сказал что так-то происходит?А если наоборот,так раз имя-форма воспроизводит и создает сознание?
"«*Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира*?»
«Нет, господин»"...еще одно утверждение ни на чем не основанное,которое никак не проверить.Особенно если учесть что возможно имя-форма создает сознание то никуда это сознание имя-форму не может покинуть
"«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»
«Нет, господин»"......Тут тоже самое.И как оно может отделиться?
"«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это *необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание*»"......ну и на этом основании делается вывод,на основании трех абсолютно неочевидных вопросов.

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Но, такие были.


Никогда

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Истина не всегда занудна.


Ну тогда исходя из Вашего примера, вот и разница:

Развитие культурыкниги условного запада : нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - письменность - наука.

Развитие дхармическойкультуры индий: нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - наука - письменность.

----------


## Иоан

> Никогда


Уверены?

----------


## Фил

> Вот уже не первый раз вижу в подобных цитатах такие типа уловки,очень странное доказательство,сначала что-то утверждается,потом на этом основании как на непреложном факте строится диалог,и в итоге подтверждается начальный факт))))))можно разобрать
> "от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма – так было сказано. И вот как следует понимать, каким образом от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма: *если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве*?»
> «Нет, господин»"...........Так а кто сказал что так-то происходит?А если наоборот,так раз имя-форма воспроизводит и создает сознание?
> "«*Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира*?»
> «Нет, господин»"...еще одно утверждение ни на чем не основанное,которое никак не проверить.Особенно если учесть что возможно имя-форма создает сознание то никуда это сознание имя-форму не может покинуть
> "«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»
> «Нет, господин»"......Тут тоже самое.И как оно может отделиться?
> "«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это *необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание*»"......ну и на этом основании делается вывод,на основании трех абсолютно неочевидных вопросов.


Это такая витеватая тавтология.
Почему так? Потому что так оно.

----------

Денис К (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Уверены?


На 110%

----------


## Иоан

> Ну тогда исходя и Вашего примера, вот и разница:
> 
> Развитие культурыкниги условного запада : нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - письменность - наука.
> 
> Развитие дхармическойкультуры индий: нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - наука - письменность.


Поскольку у вас, явно, есть оригинальное понимание, что такое "культура", то, не затруднительно ли было бы для вас привести определение, без ссылок в википедию?

----------


## Иоан

> На 110%


Т.е.  на 110% вы уверены, что никто никогда не писал вилами по воде?

----------


## Фил

> Поскольку у вас, явно, есть оригинальное понимание, что такое "культура", то, не затруднительно ли было бы для вас привести определение, без ссылок в википедию?


Изменение среды обитания

----------


## Фил

> Т.е.  на 110% вы уверены, что никто никогда не писал вилами по воде?


В этом на 1000%

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот уже не первый раз вижу в подобных цитатах такие типа уловки,очень странное доказательство,сначала что-то утверждается,потом на этом основании как на непреложном факте строится диалог,и в итоге подтверждается начальный факт)))))).


А эт кстати изза разницы мировоззрений.
Так в подобных цитатах, как аргументом\как аксиомой выступает очевидное слушателю.
Тогда как для нас это выглядит вот так Вы написали.

Поэтому и важно сначала ознакомится с понятийным аппаратом базовой сутранты, окунутся  в это мировоззрение, понять какую конкретную смысловую нагрузку несло в то время и в том месте каждое используемое понятие, соотнести это с современным мировоззрением и понятийным аппаратом. Ну и тогда это будет очевидным и для нас.

(п.с. на Ваше сообщение мне, отвечу завтра или на днях)

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> В этом на 1000%


Веруете в вилонепогрешимость водной поверхности?

----------


## Денис К

> Это такая витеватая тавтология.
> Почему так? Потому что так оно.


А в чем прикол-то тогда?Таким образом можно любую точку зрения можно подтвердить)))

----------


## Иоан

> Изменение среды обитания


А если от себя, а не от википедии?

----------


## Фил

> Веруете в вилонепогрешимость водной поверхности?


Вопрос не понят.

----------


## Иоан

> Вопрос не понят.


Вы верите в то, что никто некогда не писал вилами по воде?

----------


## Фил

> А если от себя, а не от википедии?


От себя вот
https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Культура

----------


## Фил

> Вы верите в то, что никто некогда не писал вилами по воде?


Я не верю

----------


## Иоан

> Я не верю


Вы утверждали,что такого не было.
Вы не верите собственным словам?

----------


## Фил

> А в чем прикол-то тогда?Таким образом можно любую точку зрения можно подтвердить)))


Ну вот ВН говорит, что мы что-то не знаем. Скорее всего это так. Но есть еще и западные аналоги.

----------


## Фил

> Вы утверждали,что такого не было.
> Вы не верите собственным словам?


Вообще не верю. Адогматик.

----------


## Иоан

> От себя вот
> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Культура


Это как гамбургер с дохлой крысой.
Т.е. слишком шикарно. 
Может, своими словами?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Поскольку у вас, явно, есть оригинальное понимание, что такое "культура", то, не затруднительно ли было бы для вас привести определение, без ссылок в википедию?


Понятие культура довольно обширно.
Поэтому и использую его именно в сочетании с другими словами - культура книги, дхармическая культура, культура и наука и цивилизация.

Вы же всё его выделяете из общих фраз в моих сообщениях. И получается некое сферическое - культура. А так то культура может быть и каменного века, но вот такая культура уж никак не имеет отношения к фразе - культура, наука и цивилизация.

----------


## Фил

> Это как гамбургер с дохлой крысой.
> Т.е. слишком шикарно. 
> Может, своими словами?


Было

----------


## Денис К

> А эт кстати изза разницы мировоззрений.
> Так в подобных цитатах, как аргументом\как аксиомой выступает очевидное слушателю.
> Тогда как для нас это выглядит вот так Вы написали.
> 
> Поэтому и Важно сначала ознакомится с понятийным аппаратом базовой сутранты, окунутся  в это мировоззрение, понять какую конкретную смысловую нагрузку несло в то время и в том месте каждое используемое понятие, соотнести это с современным мировоззрением. Ну и тогда это будет очевидным и для нас.
> 
> (п.с. на Ваше сообщение мне, отвечу завтра или на днях)


Нет,не могу согласится.Здесь вообще даже не важно что вкладывается в это понятие.здесь идет обоснование точки зрения исходя из верности самого начального утверждения что странно априори.
(а насчет когда ответите на то сообщение это как вам удобно конечно)

----------


## Иоан

> Вообще не верю. Адогматик.


Вообще не верите, но рассылаете ссылки на википедию вместо Джатак на буддийском форуме?
Т.е. вносите посильный вклад в общение, за который вас следует поблагодарить?

----------


## Денис К

> Ну вот ВН говорит, что мы что-то не знаем. Скорее всего это так. Но есть еще и западные аналоги.


Ну так про все что угодно можно сказать что тут не то про что написано))а буддийские тексты обычно переводят буддисты,они должны точно доносить.

----------


## Иоан

> Понятие культура довольно обширно..


Нет.

----------


## Йен

> Вот уже не первый раз вижу в подобных цитатах такие типа уловки,очень странное доказательство,сначала что-то утверждается,потом на этом основании как на непреложном факте строится диалог,и в итоге подтверждается начальный факт))))))можно разобрать
> "от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма – так было сказано. И вот как следует понимать, каким образом от сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма: *если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве*?»
> «Нет, господин»"...........Так а кто сказал что так-то происходит?А если наоборот,так раз имя-форма воспроизводит и создает сознание?
> "«*Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира*?»
> «Нет, господин»"...еще одно утверждение ни на чем не основанное,которое никак не проверить.Особенно если учесть что возможно имя-форма создает сознание то никуда это сознание имя-форму не может покинуть
> "«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»
> «Нет, господин»"......Тут тоже самое.И как оно может отделиться?
> "«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это *необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание*»"......ну и на этом основании делается вывод,на основании трех абсолютно неочевидных вопросов.


Когда постигнете патичча самуппада прямым знанием, так и будет у вас основание, а пока доверяйте тому, что Будда сказал или продолжайте переливать из пустого в порожнее.

----------


## Денис К

> Когда постигните патичча самуппада прямым знанием, так и будет у вас основание, а пока доверяйте тому, что Будда сказал или продолжайте переливать из пустого в порожнее.


А если я прямым знанием что-нибудь другое постигну?))А прямое знание это что кстати?..Если вы что-то прочитали(неоднократно)-внутренне приняли это(поверили).однажды у вас возникнет именно это "озарение",разве нет?

----------


## Фил

> Ну так про все что угодно можно сказать что тут не то про что написано))а буддийские тексты обычно переводят буддисты,они должны точно доносить.


Не совсем. Если например Гегеля читать без подготовки тоже бред получится.
А тексты переводят очень часто неправильно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет,не могу согласится.Здесь вообще даже не важно что вкладывается в это понятие.здесь идет обоснование точки зрения исходя из верности самого начального утверждения что странно априори.
> )


О чём и говорю, многие беседы Будды со студентами начинаются с уже очевидного им, затем с разных сторон рассматривается используя очевидные понятия и затем либо делается небольшой вывод который получается как бы и был на поверхности,  либо просто благодаря вот такому всестороннему обзору углубляется понимание этого им очевидного.
А вот для нас непонятно, то что для тех людей очевидно, мы в другой мировоззренческой понятийной системе, у нас другой спектр классификации действительности и реальности.

И зря не соглашаетесь : ) Такие вроде знакомые слова из той цитаты: сознание, имя-форма,  причина, основание, происхождение и т.п. - имеют там другой смысловой охват, чем привычный нам смысловой охват аналогичных слов в нашем мировоззрении.

(п.с. точных переводов в русскоязычной буддийской среде нет, совершенно не разработан специальный терминологический аппарат, да и даже переводчиков практически нет таких чтоб имели хоть какоето буддийское образование)

----------


## Йен

> А если я прямым знанием что-нибудь другое постигну?))А прямое знание это что кстати?..Если вы что-то прочитали(неоднократно)-внутренне приняли это(поверили).однажды у вас возникнет именно это "озарение",разве нет?


Представления основанные на услышанном, это одно, а опыт приходящий из наблюдения реальности в настоящем моменте - это другое. Благодаря представлениям не освободишься от самсары. Есть примеры, когда люди вообще не владели теорией, при этом практикуя, обретали те же переживания, что описаны в суттах или комментариях.

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Благодаря представлениям не освободишься от самсары.


Именно благодаря представлениям освободишься от самсары, ведь для освобождения от самсары нужно самсару представить.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Понятие культура довольно обширно..






> Нет.



Культура пития  
Культура физическая
Культура первобытная
Культура современная
Культура сельскохозяйственная

Везде где есть хоть какоето культивирование или возделывание чегото, это вполне обозначают словом культура.

И вот во фразе: культура, наука и цивилизация - ясно же о чём говориться.
Причём потом же ещё и уточнял.

----------


## Иоан

> Культура пития  
> Культура физическая
> Культура первобытная
> Современная культура
> 
> Везде где есть хоть какоето культивирование или возделывание чегото, это вполне обозначают словом культура.


Да, и где вы наблюдаете обширность? Все же предельно конкретно, нет?

----------


## Фил

> Представления основанные на услышанном, это одно, а опыт приходящий из наблюдения реальности в настоящем моменте - это другое. Благодаря представлениям не освободишься от самсары. Есть примеры, когда люди вообще не владели теорией, при этом практикуя, обретали те же переживания, что описаны в суттах или комментариях.


Например: можно прослушать инструкции о том, как надо плавать, а в воде все по другому.
А кто-то так плывет без инструкций.

----------

Йен (11.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, и где вы наблюдаете обширность? Все же предельно конкретно, нет?


Конкретно - культивирование или возделывание чегото.
А вот чего - обширно. Так, как может быть чего угодно.

У меня же в сообщениях конкретно рядом со словом культура и писалось чего именно.
Отдельно слово культура в нашей беседе, употреблялось лишь Вами.

----------


## Фил

> Да, и где вы наблюдаете обширность? Все же предельно конкретно, нет?


Всё - да.
Культура - нет.

----------


## Иоан

> Конкретно - культивирование или возделывание чегото.


Неужели? Т.е. возделывание капусты- культура?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Неужели? Т.е. возделывание капусты- культура?


Да. Сельскохозяйственная. 
И возделованная капуста это также: культура - огородная культура 

Не верите, то как говорят старшие товарищи - смотрите словари )

А есть ещё напр. археологическая культура, довольно специфичное понятие.
Так даже совершенно разные народы, но оставившие после себя одинаково возделанные артефакты - будут называться одной археологической культурой.

----------


## Иоан

> Да.
> И возделованная капуста это также: культура - огородная культура 
> 
> Не верите, то как говорят старшие товарищи - смотрите словари


Да, т.е. именно только капусту не возделывали до написание Книги, или всех овощей вообще?

----------


## Фил

> Неужели? Т.е. возделывание капусты- культура?


100% да

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Да, т.е. именно только капусту не возделывали до написание Книги, или всех овощей вообще?


Всё возделывали

----------


## Йен

> Именно благодаря представлениям освободишься от самсары, ведь для освобождения от самсары нужно самсару представить.


Представлять представления - это удел форумных троллей, настоящие диванные философы умеют представлять ниббану и пишут целые трактаты о том, что она такое.

----------


## Денис К

> О чём и говорю, многие беседы Будды со студентами начинаются с уже очевидного им, затем с разных сторон рассматривается используя очевидные понятия и затем либо делается небольшой вывод который получается как бы и был на поверхности,  либо просто благодаря вот такому всестороннему обзору углубляется понимание этого им очевидного.
> А вот для нас непонятно, то что для тех людей очевидно, мы в другой мировоззренческой понятийной системе, у нас другой спектр классификации действительности и реальности.
> 
> И зря не соглашаетесь : ) Такие вроде знакомые слова из той цитаты: сознание, имя-форма,  причина, основание, происхождение и т.п. - имеют там другой смысловой охват, чем привычный нам смысловой охват аналогичных слов в нашем мировоззрении.
> 
> (п.с. точных переводов в русскоязычной буддийской среде нет


Ну тогда объясните истинный смысл,что я не улавливаю...Можно еще раз проанализировать "«*От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма* – так было сказано..."Хорошо,допустим сознание(оно и так-то непонятно что на самом деле.поэтому не важно что я вкладываю в него)))и имя-форма это не знакомые нам понятия изначально(но мы можем по контексту понять о чем идет речь хотя бы о некоторых из них))раз приходится доказывать и пояснять это,значит для слушателей это утверждение не истинно,потому что если бы оно было очевидно то не пришлось его доказывать,с этим разобрались...Дальше идет обоснование.Первое:"*если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»
«Нет, господин»*"...Ну все равно как ни крути здесь имя-форма имеется ввиду как плод,то есть материальное тело в утробе.То есть имя-форма это материальное физическое тело.Допустим для слушателей это очевидный факт,что без сознания нет имя-формы в чреве,но мы же выяснили что фраза *От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма* для них не очевидна,а чем отличается она от *если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве*?.Это ж констатация одного и того же разными словами и примерами.То есть первое не очевидно а второе очевидно?И где здесь доказательство?Просто перефразирование первого тезиса..эти два утверждения идентичны.Остальные два тоже самое абсолютно...Я работаю в активных продажах,и это по сути и есть продажа этой идеи.Есть такой метод завершения сделки"три да",а здесь три нет получается...Вообщем это все странно.

----------


## Иоан

> Представлять представления - это удел форумных троллей, настоящие диванные философы умеют представлять ниббану и пишут целые трактаты о том, что она такое.


Так поделитесь, что такое ниббана, это же гораздо гуманее, чем вы бы пили водку в подъездах и смотрели евровидение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, т.е. именно только капусту не возделывали до написание Книги, или всех овощей вообще?


Опять двадцать пять.

У меня в сообщение : культура, наука и цивилизация.

Отдельно слово культура, лишь Вы начали употреблять

----------


## Иоан

> Всё возделывали


Т.е. все культурно возделывали без всяких Книг... поразительно.

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. все культурно возделывали без всяких Книг... поразительно.


Кушать хотелось.

----------


## Фил

> Так поделитесь, что такое ниббана, это же гораздо гуманее, чем вы бы пили водку в подъездах и смотрели евровидение.


Не показывают евровидение.

----------


## Иоан

> Опять двадцать пять.
> 
> У меня в сообщение : культура, наука и цивилизация.
> 
> Отдельно слово культура, лишь Вы начали употреблять


Если вы посчитаете, что каждый раз употребления одного слова подразумевает все три, за три молниеносных секунды вы сможете понять, что ничего не поменялось.

----------


## Денис К

> Представления основанные на услышанном, это одно, а опыт приходящий из наблюдения реальности в настоящем моменте - это другое. Благодаря представлениям не освободишься от самсары. Есть примеры, когда люди вообще не владели теорией, при этом практикуя, обретали те же переживания, что описаны в суттах или комментариях.


Так это понятно))если при этом они проделывали те же самые действия что и владеющие теорией,конечно у них были те же самые ощущения.То есть эти действия ведут к неким ощущениям...Ну и можно примеры например.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну тогда объясните истинный смысл,что я не улавливаю...Можно еще раз проанализировать "«*От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма* – так было сказано..."Хорошо,допустим сознание(оно и так-то непонятно что на самом деле.поэтому не важно что я вкладываю в него)))и имя-форма это не знакомые нам понятия изначально(но мы можем по контексту понять о чем идет речь хотя бы о некоторых из них.


Что значит : имя-форма?
и
Как Вы разбираетесь с цитатой не понимая что там называется сознанием?
(а ведь Вы сделали определённый вывод  о цитате )))

----------


## Иоан

> Не показывают евровидение.


Так именно поэтому сирень цветет пышней. Геноцид остановлен.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если вы посчитаете, что каждый раз употребления одного слова подразумевает все три, за три молниеносных секунды вы сможете понять, что ничего не поменялось.


Хорошо.
В принципе пример дописьменной культуры, науки и цивилизации в античной Греции,  Вы уже привели:
ножи, топоры, речь...

----------


## Иоан

> Хорошо.
> В принципе пример дописьменной культуры, науки и цивилизации в античной Греции,  Вы уже привели:
> ножи, топоры, речь...


Подтверждаю.

----------


## Фил

> Ну тогда объясните истинный смысл,что я не улавливаю...Можно еще раз проанализировать "«*От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма* – так было сказано..."Хорошо,допустим сознание(оно и так-то непонятно что на самом деле.поэтому не важно что я вкладываю в него)))и имя-форма это не знакомые нам понятия изначально(но мы можем по контексту понять о чем идет речь хотя бы о некоторых из них))раз приходится доказывать и пояснять это,значит для слушателей это утверждение не истинно,потому что если бы оно было очевидно то не пришлось его доказывать,с этим разобрались...Дальше идет обоснование.Первое:"*если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»
> «Нет, господин»*"...Ну все равно как ни крути здесь имя-форма имеется ввиду как плод,то есть материальное тело в утробе.То есть имя-форма это материальное физическое тело.Допустим для слушателей это очевидный факт,что без сознания нет имя-формы в чреве,но мы же выяснили что фраза *От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма* для них не очевидна,а чем отличается она от *если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве*?.Это ж констатация одного и того же разными словами и примерами.То есть первое не очевидно а второе очевидно?И где здесь доказательство?Просто перефразирование первого тезиса..эти два утверждения идентичны.Остальные два тоже самое абсолютно...Я работаю в активных продажах,и это по сути и есть продажа этой идеи.Есть такой метод завершения сделки"три да",а здесь три нет получается...Вообщем это все странно.


Насколько я знаю, разделения в западном понимании на материю и сознание в буддизме нет. Т.е. это больше было бы похоже на диалектический материализм где только одна абстракция - материя. Только без материи  :Smilie:  

Т.е. какой то моно-субстанции нет, а есть только динамические процессы, поэтому материя не требуется. Поэтому дело явно не в этом.
А эта сутта могла быть включена в какой-то контекст и для чего то использоваться.  Я вообще не знаю поэтому прокомментировать не могу. Мне вся эта абхидхармическая механика, что из чего как и куда, не особо интересна. Я думаю это для тех, кому нужны подробные объяснения. У меня цель сугубо прагматическая - бытие и смерть.

----------


## Фил

> Подтверждаю.


Принято

----------


## Йен

> Так это понятно))если при этом они проделывали те же самые действия что и владеющие теорией,конечно у них были те же самые ощущения.То есть эти действия ведут к неким ощущениям...Ну и можно примеры например.


Переживания возникают те же самые, потому как  природа наблюдаемой реальности такова.
Лучше изучите какой-нибудь метод практики самадхи/випассана под руководством наставника и потренируйтесь, а потом нам расскажете о переживаниях.

----------

Денис К (11.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Что значит : имя-форма?
> и
> Как Вы разбираетесь с цитатой не понимая что там называется сознанием?
> (а ведь Вы сделали определённый вывод  о цитате )))


Да вообще без разницы на самом деле)Есть первое утверждение,которое доказывается.Доказывается оно абсолютно такими же примерами,только *перефразированными*..."От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма" = "если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»«Нет, господин»"...Если мы сомневаемся в первом утверждение,то 2,3 и 4 нас в нем убедить не могут,потому что это тоже самое.Как можно таким образом строить доказательство?Это разводка

----------


## Фил

> Так это понятно))если при этом они проделывали те же самые действия что и владеющие теорией,конечно у них были те же самые ощущения.То есть эти действия ведут к неким ощущениям...Ну и можно примеры например.


Ощущений и действий больше чем слов, увы.

----------

Денис К (11.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Подтверждаю.


Но вот и разница в этапах развитии двух разных культур, наук и цивилизаций:

 условного запада : нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - письменность - наука.

 индий: нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - наука - письменность.

----------


## Фил

> Так именно поэтому сирень цветет пышней. Геноцид остановлен.


Согласен

----------


## Иоан

> Принято


В смысле?

----------


## Денис К

> Насколько я знаю, разделения в западном понимании на материю и сознание в буддизме нет. Т.е. это больше было бы похоже на диалектический материализм где только одна абстракция - материя. Только без материи  
> 
> Т.е. какой то моно-субстанции нет, а есть только динамические процессы, поэтому материя не требуется. Поэтому дело явно не в этом.
> А эта сутта могла быть включена в какой-то контекст и для чего то использоваться.  Я вообще не знаю поэтому прокомментировать не могу. Мне вся эта абхидхармическая механика, что из чего как и куда, не особо интересна. Я думаю это для тех, кому нужны подробные объяснения. У меня цель сугубо прагматическая - бытие и смерть.


Так а в чем?Там потом вывод делается ради чего это все затевалось "*«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание»*"........Так а в чем тогда ваш интерес?"Бытие и смерть"и без этого и так произойдет и происходит)))

----------


## Иоан

> Но вот и разница в этапах развитии двух разных культур, наук и цивилизаций:
> 
>  условного запада : нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - письменность - наука.
> 
>  индий: нож, топор, копье, сеть, речь - наука - письменность.


Т.е. нож- культура?

----------


## Фил

> Да вообще без разницы на самом деле)Есть первое утверждение,которое доказывается.Доказывается оно абсолютно такими же примерами,только *перефразированными*..."От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма" = "если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»«Нет, господин»"...Если мы сомневаемся в первом утверждение,то 2,3 и 4 нас в нем убедить не могут,потому что это тоже самое.Как можно таким образом строить доказательство?Это разводка


Ну это имеется в виду нечто очевидное.
По типу "если у коровы были крылья, она бы летала, но летают ли коровы?"
"Нет Господин"

Тогда это было очевидно, сейчас нет.
Начните с наших текстов, западной философии.
Да хотя бы Бертрана Рассела.

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. нож- культура?


100% да

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да вообще без разницы на самом деле)Есть первое утверждение,которое доказывается.Доказывается оно абсолютно такими же примерами,только *перефразированными*..."От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма" = "если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»«Нет, господин»"...Если мы сомневаемся в первом утверждение,то 2,3 и 4 нас в нем убедить не могут,потому что это тоже самое.Как можно таким образом строить доказательство?Это разводка


Почему - доказывается ?
Там ведь нет вывода.
Там с разных сторон рассматривается уже известное и углубляется понимание уже очевидного.

----------


## Денис К

> Почему - доказывается ?
> Там ведь нет вывода.
> Там с разных сторон рассматривается уже известное и углубляется понимание уже очевидного.


Есть вывод "*«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание»*"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. нож- культура?


Более важнее понять, вот это различие:
-письменность - наука
и 
-- наука - письменность

----------


## Фил

> Так а в чем?Там потом вывод делается ради чего это все затевалось "*«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание»*"........Так а в чем тогда ваш интерес?"Бытие и смерть"и без этого и так произойдет и происходит)))


Ну вот, Вам все равно, а меня интересует.
А эта сутта наоборот, таких эмоций как у Вас не вызывает.

----------


## Алексей А

> Да вообще без разницы на самом деле)Есть первое утверждение,которое доказывается.Доказывается оно абсолютно такими же примерами,только *перефразированными*..."От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма" = "если бы сознание не нисходило в материнское лоно, приняла бы облик имя-форма в чреве?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сошедшее во чрево сознание покинуло [это чрево], была ли бы создана имя-форма для этого мира?»«Нет, господин»" = "«Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки отделилось, созрела ли бы имя-форма, выросла и достигла бы зрелости?»«Нет, господин»"...Если мы сомневаемся в первом утверждение,то 2,3 и 4 нас в нем убедить не могут,потому что это тоже самое.Как можно таким образом строить доказательство?Это разводка


Откуда вообще идея, что в той цитате что то доказывается?
Это просто перечисление ситуаций, которые определяют сознание необходимой причиной имени и формы.
Перефразировать то, что там написано, можно так - тело создается с опорой на сознание, и может существовать и развиваться только с опорой на сознание. Это подробное объяснение, а не доказательство.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Есть вывод "*«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание»*"


Да надо тогда всю эту сутту-нипату читать, целиком. Или откуда она там...но я не в силах.
Вас беспокоит -Вы и читайте, завтра выходной  :Smilie:

----------

Денис К (11.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Ну вот, Вам все равно, а меня интересует.
> А эта сутта наоборот, таких эмоций как у Вас не вызывает.


Нет,мне на самом деле не все равно))..И эта сутта эмоций не вызывает,просто интересно получается))и это я уже не в первый раз вижу.

----------


## Иоан

> 100% да


Но некоторые же считают, что нет.

----------


## Фил

> Но некоторые же считают, что нет.


Некоторые женятся.

----------


## Денис К

> Откуда вообще идея, что в той цитате что то доказывается?
> Это просто перечисление ситуаций, которые определяют сознание необходимой причиной имени и формы.
> Перефразировать то, что там написано, можно так - тело создается с опорой на сознание, и может существовать и развиваться только с опорой на сознание. Это подробное объяснение, а не доказательство.


Потому что есть вывод "«_Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание_»" Но все эти тезисы не очевидны,если бы они были очевидны и пояснять ничего не нужно было бы...И прошу тогда пояснить мне истинный смысл сутты.Кому не тяжело конечно.

----------


## Иоан

> Более важнее понять, вот это различие:
> -письменность - наука
> и 
> -- наука - письменность


Возможно, но гораздо более важно понять вот это различие: нож это Книга, Книга это нож?

----------


## Иоан

> Некоторые женятся.


А некоторых женят.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть вывод "*«Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание»*"


Это расширение понимания, что то о чем речь, охватывается и такими понятиями, как: причина, основание, происхождение.
Тоесть Будда объясняет своим студентам, что существует определённые взаимоохват, некоторое тождество, возможна синонимичность и т.п. между тем о чём там речь и этими словами. Тоесть они также могут временами использоваться для обозначения этого же.
На это понимание направлено это наставления. Там нет  нового материала для тех студентов, лишь вот такое расширение уже имеющегося понимания и согласование значений используемых слов.

( это напр. как обьяснять, что сосна охватывается понятиями : хвойное, дерево, растение и тд.)

----------


## Фил

> Нет,мне на самом деле не все равно))..И эта сутта эмоций не вызывает,просто интересно получается))и это я уже не в первый раз вижу.


Но вот это "нет господин" явно базируется на каких то предыдущих логических выводах в других суттах, и это надо весь блок читать. Они же сблокированы по сезонам дождей или еще каким то длительным периодам слушания. 

Я наверное из Дхаммапады смогу стих выдернуть и тоже ничего понятно не будет.

----------


## Фил

> Возможно, но гораздо более важно понять вот это различие: нож это Книга, Книга это нож?


Алиса это пудинг

----------


## Фил

> А некоторых женят.


А некоторые так

----------


## Иоан

> Это расширение понимания, что то о чем речь, охватывается и такими понятиями, как: причина, основание, происхождение.


Это расширение понимания, что то о чем речь, охватывается и такими понятиями как буддизм.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Это расширение понимания, что то о чем речь, охватывается и такими понятиями как буддизм.


А то

----------


## Денис К

> Это расширение понимания, что то о чем речь, охватывается и такими понятиями, как: причина, основание, происхождение.
> Тоесть Будда объясняет своим студентам, что существует определённые взаимоохват, некоторое тождество, возможна синонимичность и т.п. между тем о чём там речь и этими словами. Тоесть они также могут использоваться для обозначения этого же.
> На это понимание направлено это наставления. Там нет  нового материала для тех студентов, лишь вот такое расширение уже имеющегося понимания и согласование используемых слов.


Не,ну если это просто мнение,тогда ладно.Но больше это похоже на обоснование этого тезиса,а не разжевывание.

----------


## Денис К

> Но вот это "нет господин" явно базируется на каких то предыдущих логических выводах в других суттах, и это надо весь блок читать. Они же сблокированы по сезонам дождей или еще каким то длительным периодам слушания. 
> 
> Я наверное из Дхаммапады смогу стих выдернуть и тоже ничего понятно не будет.


Ну ладно,но с трудом представляю себе на этот счет некие логические доводы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не,ну если это просто мнение,тогда ладно.Но больше это похоже на обоснование этого тезиса,а не разжевывание.


Там добавил:
это напр. как обьяснять, что сосна охватывается понятиями : хвойное, дерево, растение и тд.)

Понятия: сосна, хвойное, дерево, растение - уже должны быть известны ученикам.
Но так углубляется понимание предмета.

----------


## Алексей А

> Потому что есть вывод "«_Следовательно, это причина, это основание, это происхождение, это необходимое условие для имя-формы, т.е. сознание_»" Но все эти тезисы не очевидны,если бы они были очевидны и пояснять ничего не нужно было бы...И прошу тогда пояснить мне истинный смысл сутты.Кому не тяжело конечно.


Это не логическое доказательство, чтобы каждый мог убедиться на 100% сам. Тут присутствуют идеи, основанные на вере.

----------

Денис К (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ну ладно,но с трудом представляю себе на этот счет некие логические доводы.


Вот Вам отрывок из "науки логики" Гегеля.
Можете поверить на слово, что это не бред.
Но выглядит как полный бред.
Беда в том, что читать надо не линейно (и уж тем более кусками), а сразу все.




> Это единство, положенное, таким образом, как целостность процесса определения, взятая так, как она здесь определилась, т. е. как индиференция, есть всестороннее противоречие; оно, стало быть, должно быть положено таким образом, что оно, как это снимающее само себя противоречие, определено в для-себя-сущую самостоятельность, имеющую своей истиной и результатом уже не только лишь индиферентное, а имманентно в нем самом отрицательное, абсолютное единство, которое есть сущность

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017), Денис К (11.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Вот Вам отрывок из "науки логики" Гегеля.
> Можете поверить на слово, что это не бред.
> Но выглядит как полный бред.
> Беда в том, что читать надо не линейно (и уж тем более кусками), а сразу все.


Ахаха)))Ну это не совсем то все же..Здесь конечно без контекста не понять о чем идет речь.Плюс передача информации довольно сложная))))

----------

Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Там добавил:
> это напр. как обьяснять, что сосна охватывается понятиями : хвойное, дерево, растение и тд.)
> 
> Понятия: сосна, хвойное, дерево, растение - уже должны быть известны ученикам.
> Но так углубляется понимание предмета.


Так сама фраза им и была знакома "От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма"...Просто в этом тезисе нет доказательств в принципе а не только здесь,это то что они принимают на веру..в этом случае у меня тогда и вопросов и претензий нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так сама фраза им и была знакома "От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма"...Просто в этом тезисе нет доказательств в принципе а не только здесь,это то что они принимают на веру..в этом случае у меня тогда и вопросов и претензий нет.


Принимают, как очевидное.
А вот то что этоже охватывается перечисленными в конце понятиями, это слушателю не очевидно, это будда и объясняет.
Сами эти понятия также слушателю известны. Ему не надо обьяснять, что значат слова переведённые на русский: причина,  основание,  происхождение,  необходимое условие, имя-форма, сознание. Он эти оригинальные слова в повседневной жизни использует, с определённым значением, которое вкладывает в них и будда. 

А вот элементов веры здесь, если честно не наблюдаю, так всё в соответствии с понятиями тех людей, общества и наук того времени.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так сама фраза им и была знакома "От сознания, как необходимого условия, возникает имя-форма"...Просто в этом тезисе нет доказательств в принципе а не только здесь,это то что они принимают на веру..в этом случае у меня тогда и вопросов и претензий нет.


Вот кстати если интересно варианты перевода данной сутты:
Тот что цитировался:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn15.htm
Перевод на русский, насколько понимаю, выполнен по английскому переводу Thanissaro Bhikkhu:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...15.0.than.html

Другой вариант русского перевода:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Этот выполнен по переводу на английский  Bhikkhu Bodhi
Этого английского перевода не нашёл, а там судя по названию "The Great Discourse on Causation:  The Mahanidana Sutta and its сommentaries"
 есть очень важное для понимания - перевод Комментария. Может кто знает есть ли это в сети ?

----------

Денис К (11.06.2017), Михаил_ (12.06.2017), Фил (11.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ахаха)))Ну это не совсем то все же..Здесь конечно без контекста не понять о чем идет речь.Плюс передача информации довольно сложная))))


В ПК тоже очень сложная передача информации, и то что это выглядит просто это только хуже.
Я не могу за эту сутту сказать, но те куски ПК что я читал у меня вопросов не вызывали.

----------


## Денис К

> Принимают, как очевидное.
> А вот то что этоже охватывается перечисленными в конце понятиями, это слушателю не очевидно, это будда и объясняет.
> Сами эти понятия также слушателю известны. Ему не надо обьяснять, что значат слова переведённые на русский: причина,  основание,  происхождение,  необходимое условие, имя-форма, сознание. Он эти оригинальные слова в повседневной жизни использует, с определённым значением, которое вкладывает в них и будда. 
> 
> А вот элементов веры здесь, если честно не наблюдаю, так всё в соответствии с понятиями тех людей, общества и наук того времени.


Ну как нет?Тут само "принятие как очевидное"есть вера)а как иначе?Доказательной базы на это не может быть..Насчёт того что они эти слова в повседневной жизни используют довольно сомнительно,в каких ситуациях?Простые люди,крестьяне(ну или чем там большинство занималось)не особо часто заморачивались по поводу определений и разглагольствований насчёт сознания и т.д.Это ж буддийские термины,от того же индуизма даже одинаково называющиеся термины будут по значению отличаться...А кстати я тут прочитал про "имя-форма",форма это тело,имя это умственная активность,короче нама-рупа)))Что за сознание непонятно,по идее должно быть "виджняна",оно во взаимозависимом происхождении отдельным звеном стоит))))видимо оно))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот и этот перевод  )
The Great Discourse on Causation: The Mahanidana Sutta and its сommentaries"

----------


## Денис К

> Вот кстати если интересно варианты перевода данной сутты:
> Тот что цитировался:
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn15.htm
> Перевод на русский, насколько понимаю, выполнен по английскому переводу Thanissaro Bhikkhu:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...15.0.than.html
> 
> Другой вариант русского перевода:
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
> Этот выполнен по переводу на английский  Bhikkhu Bodhi
> ...


Да,спасибо,я тут почитал уже немножко))но честно в этих переводах большой разницы для меня нет))только вот если не знать то имя-форма немножко вводит в заблуждение,но сути все равно это не меняло)...хотя нет,ещё раз прочитал (с телефона просто),отличия есть)по другим переводам у меня не возникло ощущения того что что-то доказывают)))

----------


## Денис К

> В ПК тоже очень сложная передача информации, и то что это выглядит просто это только хуже.
> Я не могу за эту сутту сказать, но те куски ПК что я читал у меня вопросов не вызывали.


Они вопросов могут и не вызывать)просто вот что у меня вызывает непонимание это утверждение о какой-то доказательной базе и т.д.,этого нет)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну как нет?Тут само "принятие как очевидное"есть вера)а как иначе?Доказательной базы на это не может быть..Насчёт того что они эти слова в повседневной жизни используют довольно сомнительно,в каких ситуациях?Простые люди,крестьяне(ну или чем там большинство занималось)не особо часто заморачивались по поводу определений и разглагольствований насчёт сознания и т.д.Это ж буддийские термины,от того же индуизма даже одинаково называющиеся термины будут по значению отличаться...А кстати я тут прочитал про "имя-форма",форма это тело,имя это умственная активность,короче нама-рупа)))Что за сознание непонятно,по идее должно быть "виджняна",оно во взаимозависимом происхождении отдельным звони стоит))))видимо оно))


Вообщет там Ананда, а не простой землепашец или пастух (а эти тож не крестьяне в нашем понимании).
И почему простые люди не используют в повседневной жизни слова: сознание, причина, условия. У нас вот используют, причём с определённым спектром значений, те тогда тож использовали и тож в рамках  значений своего мировоззрения.

И почему: очевидное это тоже что и принятие на веру ?
Вот пример очевидного: аксиомы геометрии, а затем на их основе простые теоремы очевидны, на их основе и более сложные очевидны.
Также и учение будды, всё построено на очевидном. Только вот аксиомы там они в рамках того мировоззрения.  Вот надо только разобраться с этим. Так вот напр. наличие ума и умственного, с детства - очевидно и простым людям - очевидно, а вот после определённого обучения место понятия ума занимает мозк )
И вот так вот на самом деле понятийный аппарат и мировоззрение сутранты - оно обиходное и вполне в ходу и очевидное у детей и малообразованных в современной науке людей, и на самом деле на это можно ориентироваться если нет возможности изучать классическую буддийскую герменевтику )
И вот когда будет усвоен этот понятийный аппарат, когда всё это будет очевидным в жизни и обиходе, как аксиомы, тогда можно будет переходить и к теоремам.

(виджняна - сознание. Только не - Сознание, не научный современный термин - сознание(толкуемый в разных психологиях немного по разному), а просто - сознание чегото и всё.
Вообще приставка ви- это не передаётся приставкой со-, правильней будет приставка раз-, тобишь:
раззнание, раззнавание. так русские обиходное слово: распознавание, кмк., будет в некотором смысле даже ближе к виджняна чем слово сознание.)

----------

Фил (12.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Вообщет там Ананда, а не простой землепашец или пастух (а эти тож не крестьяне в нашем понимании).
> И почему простые люди не используют в повседневной жизни слова: сознание, причина, условия. У нас вот используют, причём с определённым спектром значений, те тогда тож использовали и тож в рамках  значений своего мировоззрения.
> 
> И почему: очевидное это тоже что и принятие на веру ?
> Вот пример очевидного: аксиомы геометрии, а затем на их основе простые теоремы очевидны, на их основе и более сложные очевидны.
> Также и учение будды, всё построено на очевидном. Только вот аксиомы там они в рамках того мировоззрения.  Вот надо только разобраться с этим. Так вот напр. наличие ума и умственного, с детства - очевидно и простым людям - очевидно, а вот после определённого обучения место понятия ума занимает мозк )
> И вот так вот на самом деле понятийный аппарат и мировоззрение сутранты - оно обиходное и вполне в ходу и очевидное у детей и малообразованных в современной науке людей, и на самом деле на это можно ориентироваться если нет возможности изучать классическую буддийскую герменевтику )
> И вот когда будет усвоен этот понятийный аппарат, когда всё это будет очевидным в жизни и обиходе, как аксиомы, тогда можно будет переходить и к теоремам.
> 
> ...


Если для учеников,которые в теме,то конечно тогда понятно и конечно они эти термины знают))...Я имел ввиду что эти понятия не распространены в обычной жизни и используются для сугубо религиозной(ну или там философской или другой термин возьмите если этот не понравится))практики....Ну очевидное это все субъективно,одному очевидно одно,другому другое,третьему третье,и все это противоречит другу другу,для каждого очевидна их позиция)вот вам и очевидность))а когда-то людям было очевидно что Земля плоская)ну и подобное)....Насчёт Виджняны я понял что это не тождественно сознанию в современном значении)в остальном как всегда...))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще это удивительно, что там в той науке взяли за основу простое очевидное даже детям и совершенно не образованным людям.
И используя именно это как аксиомы, в течении тысячи лет развивали  на этом различные области наук.
И причём добились очень значительных успехов особенно в области познания ума. И всего что связано с умственным.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я имел ввиду что эти понятия не распространены в обычной жизни и используются для сугубо религиозной(ну или там философской или другой термин возьмите если этот не понравится))практики......))


В том то и дело, что в сугубо религиозной (ну или там философской или научной) практике за основу было взято самое простое очевидное. И именно из обычной жизни простых людей, чьё высшее образование во времена Будды составляли ещё такие науки, как: наука плетения венков, наука игры в лапту, наука разгадывания и составления шарад и многие другие подобные науки ))
Были конечно и устная грамматика, математика, наука диспутов для выяснения истины и наука диспутов для доказательства своей правоты, риторика и т.п.
И конечно же различные дисциплины касательно ума.
(сообщением выше поэтому поводу написал ))

----------


## Денис К

> В том то и дело, что в сугубо религиозной (ну или там философской или научной) практике за основу было взято самое простое очевидное. И именно из обычной жизни простых людей, чьё высшее образование во времена Будды составляли ещё такие науки, как: наука плетения венков, наука игры в лапту,
> (сообщением выше поэтому поводу написал ))


Так например что?Не знаю детям ум вообще не очевиден,у них и вопросов таких не возникает))..Ну и повторюсь,очевидное довольно субъективно,для разных людей разное)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю детям ум вообще не очевиден,у них и вопросов таких не возникает))..)


А Вы спрашивали ?




> Ну и повторюсь,очевидное довольно субъективно,для разных людей разное) )..)


Многое от мировоззрения в первую очередь зависит. 
Опять же, можно просто поспрашивать окружающих людей. Знакомых. 

Вот я, честно интересовался и спрашивал, и для большинства людей не материальный ум очевиден. Могут называть по разному: психика, душа и т.п. Но я вот спрашивал именно о уме, умственных явлениях и умственной деятельности - и большинство всётаки считают что это не материальное, для них это очевидно.
(кроме шибко увлечённых идеями вокруг мозга)

----------


## Денис К

> А Вы спрашивали ?
> 
> 
> Многое от мировоззрения в первую очередь зависит. 
> Опять же, можно просто поспрашивать окружающих людей. Знакомых. 
> 
> Вот я, честно интересовался и спрашивал, и для большинства людей не материальный ум очевиден. Могут называть по разному: психика, душа и т.п. Но я вот спрашивал именно о уме, умственных явлениях и умственной деятельности - и большинство всётаки считают что это не материальное, для них это очевидно.
> (кроме шибко увлечённых идеями вокруг мозга)


сами не говорят во всяком случае)а вообще не знаю конечно))..А как вы формулировали вопрос?Вообще охотно верю что именно так как вы говорите)но дело ведь не в том во что верит большинство,а в некой истинности,так как на самом деле)а это немножко другой вопрос))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> сами не говорят во всяком случае)а вообще не знаю конечно))..А как вы формулировали вопрос?Вообще охотно верю что именно так как вы говорите)но дело ведь не в том во что верит большинство,а в некой истинности,так как на самом деле)а это немножко другой вопрос))


Спрашивал по типу: про   то что всё переживает, про  такое как напр. любовь, про мышление и всё что вот внутри происходит , про весь внутренний мир.
Вообще меня к этому спрашиванию подбил такой случай, когда мой отец начал слепнуть, то он после одного из посещений профессора у которого лечился,  произнёс такую фразу: 
-видят не глаза, картинка создаётся умом, это всё ум.

Вот выше в сообщениях и у меня насчёт критерия истинности, не так веры, как критерия достоверности и критерия верификации. В той культуре и мировоззрении в основу достоверности было заложено просто очевидное. И  предпосылка, и  аргумент, и  вывод - всё это должно было быть обязательно просто очевидным. Вся наука на этом строилась. И окончательная верификация истинности - явная непосредственная очевидность (вот это вот более точный перевод пратьякша, то что переводят прямое восприятия)). И та наука изучения ума субьективность, интроспекцию и явную простую очевидность не отбрасывала, а именно на этом основывалась, а по другому ум и умственное изучать и не получится. 
И в плане изучения ума и умственного они достигли поразительных результатов. 
Наша же наука пошла изначально немного другим путём, и достигла поразительных результатов в плане изучения материи и материального. К уму и умственному она только сейчас начинает подступать. А там это  изучали , исследовали и самое главное с успехом пользовали почти полторы тысячи именно научно и академично, вплоть до разрушения махавихар. Ну, а пользуют те полученные знания и до сих пор.

----------

Денис К (22.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Вот я, честно интересовался и спрашивал, и для большинства людей не материальный ум очевиден.


И, о чем это нам тонко намекает?

----------


## Дубинин

> Спрашивал по типу: про   то что всё переживает, про  такое как напр. любовь, про мышление и всё что вот внутри происходит , про весь внутренний мир.
> Вообще меня к этому спрашиванию подбил такой случай, когда мой отец начал слепнуть, то он после одного из посещений профессора у которого лечился,  произнёс такую фразу: 
> -видят не глаза, картинка создаётся умом, это всё ум.
> 
> Вот выше в сообщениях и у меня насчёт критерия истинности, не так веры, как критерия достоверности и критерия верификации. В той культуре и мировоззрении в основу достоверности было заложено просто очевидное. И  предпосылка, и  аргумент, и  вывод - всё это должно было быть обязательно просто очевидным. Вся наука на этом строилась. И окончательная верификация истинности - явная непосредственная очевидность (вот это вот более точный перевод пратьякша, то что переводят прямое восприятия)). И та наука изучения ума субьективность, интроспекцию и явную простую очевидность не отбрасывала, а именно на этом основывалась, а по другому ум и умственное изучать и не получится. 
> И в плане изучения ума и умственного они достигли поразительных результатов. 
> Наша же наука пошла изначально немного другим путём, и достигла поразительных результатов в плане изучения материи и материального. К уму и умственному она только сейчас начинает подступать. А там это  изучали , исследовали и самое главное с успехом пользовали почти полторы тысячи именно научно и академично, вплоть до разрушения махавихар. Ну, а пользуют те полученные знания и до сих пор.


Если брать "очевидность" как критерий истинности, то косяк на косяке выпозает:
 По вашему (писалось вами ранее) т.к. ум есть признаки (ясность-познаваемость- бесформенность)- то из этих субстанций рождается новый момент ума.. нда.. (из зелёности- зелёность, из вонючести- вонючесть.. и наконец самое святое: из неведения- неведение, из сознания- сознание (а не имя- форма- постепенно- в знаменитой цепи..)

"обусловленное появление" (в моём и чужом опыте- трогание оголённого провода рукой- под напряжением- однозначно специфично..) и "причинность" (из семечка- дерево)- суть вещи разные..

----------

Фил (12.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

Факт от различных версий описания не меняется (как в примере с бронзовой статуей).
Чего то не то с этим описанием, устарело!
Нажо искать более современные.

----------


## Иоан

> Факт от различных версий описания не меняется (как в примере с бронзовой статуей).
> Чего то не то с этим описанием, устарело!
> Нажо искать более современные.


Современные - более истинные?

----------


## Фил

> Современные - более истинные?


Истина не имеет степеней сравнения

----------


## Фил

Более понятные

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Более понятные


Т.е. те, которые читаете сейчас?

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. те, которые читаете сейчас?


Когда именно?

----------


## Иоан

> Когда именно?


Когда вы проверили, сколько время.

----------


## Фил

> Когда вы проверили, сколько время.


Ничего не читаю

----------


## Иоан

> Ничего не читаю


Здесь и скрываются причины гуманизма.
Возможно, в этом причина того, что все библиотеки мира не пылают.

----------


## Фил

> Здесь и скрываются причины гуманизма.
> Возможно, в этом причина того, что все библиотеки мира не пылают.


Возможно

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если брать "очевидность" как критерий истинности, то косяк на косяке выпозает:
>  По вашему (писалось вами ранее) т.к. ум есть признаки (ясность-познаваемость- бесформенность)- то из этих субстанций рождается новый момент ума.. нда.. (из зелёности- зелёность, из вонючести- вонючесть.. и наконец самое святое: из неведения- неведение, из сознания- сознание (а не имя- форма- постепенно- в знаменитой цепи..)
> 
> "..


 Ясность-познаваемость- бесформенность это природа ума.
Как природа материального - различные физические параметры, качества и свойства.
(над наверно уточнить (не для Вас, Вы то знаете), что ясность ума это специяльный термин и к физической ясности не имеет нималейшего отношения) 

Новый же момент ума рождается из предыдущего момента ума и является причиной последующего.

Что касается двенадцатичленки взаимообусловленности - то вот там то рассматривается не прямая субстанциональная причинноследственная связь, а обуславливающая. Так виджняна не рождает  субстанционально нама-рупа, а обуславливает. Является не субстанциональной причиной, а обуславливающей причиной, условием.
(уж это ж точно Вам известно )))

(п.с. а другого критерия правильности, как очевидность - и нет. Козырная прамана - пратьякша, бьёт все другие если те вдруг оказываются не очевидными (покрайней мере у будейцев так, а у ведийцев шабда козырь. )))

----------

Дубинин (13.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И, о чем это нам тонко намекает?


О чём ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Более понятные


А буддизм то ведь, традиционно по современным учебникам и изучается (ну и изучался так и раньше).

----------

Фил (12.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Что касается двенадцатичленки взаимообусловленности - то вот там то рассматривается не прямая субстанциональная причинноследственная связь, а обуславливающая. Так виджняна не рождает  субстанционально нама-рупа, а обуславливает. Является не субстанциональной причиной, а обуславливающей причиной, условием.
> (уж это ж точно Вам известно )))


Паттхана:

В момент зачатия существа, в утробе матери в сенсорном плане, вместе с сознанием-перерождения в его начальной фазе, возникают тридцать три ментальных фактора и произведенная каммой материя, состоящая из тело-декады, пол-декады (мужской или женский), база-декады (ключевым материальным явлением в этой группе является сердце-база, отсюда база-декада), т. е. тридцать материальных состояний (три декады, т. е. три по десять). Из этих трех материальных групп, сердце-база база-декады находится в отношении с сенсорным сознанием-перерождения, которое, в свою очередь, находится в отношении с ней же — с сердце-базой, т. е. эти два явления находятся во взаимном соотношении сосуществование-условием. «Аналитическое изложение условий» дает это так: «В момент зачатия, ментальность и материальность взаимно соотносятся друг к другу сосуществование-условием» и «Глава подробного исследования» так: «Скопления относятся к сердце-базе сосуществование-условием; сердце-база относится к скоплениям сосуществование-условием». Поскольку речь идет о взаимном соотношении между материальностью и ментальностью, только сердце-база, из всех тридцати материальных состояний, которые возникают вместе, может быть взята, как обуславливающее состояние. Остальные всегда являются обусловленными состояниями сосуществование-условием.

В момент зачатия самопроизвольно-рожденного (опапатика) или влага-рожденного (самседаджа) существа в сенсорном плане, разница от вышесказанного заключается в том, что вместо трех, возникает семь произведенных каммой материальных групп: глаз-декада, ухо-декада, нос-декада, язык-декада, тело-декада, пол-декада и база-декада. И в момент зачатия в тонко-материальном плане, возникает четыре произведенных каммой материальных группы: витальность-нонада (нонада — девятка), глаз-декада, ухо-декада и база-декада.

Отношения в момент зачатия. Предположим существо переродилось в человеческом мире с первой великой результирующей в качестве сознания-перерождения. В момент зачатия возникает это сознание-перерождения, тридцать три ментальных фактора, которые вместе классифицируются по четырем скоплениям, и три, произведенные каммой, материальные группы, приведенные выше. Отношения, имеющие место в момент зачатия следующие: (1) одно ментальное скопление относится к остальным трем ментальным скоплениям и т. д., т. е. ментальность взаимно соотносится с ментальностью; (2) четыре ментальные скопления относятся к трем произведенным каммой материальным группам, т. е. ментальность относится к материальности; (3) одно ментальное скопление относится к остальным трем ментальным скоплениям и трем произведенным каммой материальным группам и т. д., т. е. ментальность находится в отношении с ментальным-материальным; (4) один великий первоэлемент находится в отношении к остальным трем великим первоэлементам той же, произведенной каммой, материальной группы, т. е. материальность относится к материальности; (5) сердце-база база-декады находится в отношении к ментальным скоплениям, т. е. материальность относится к ментальности.

Будет отмечено, что отношение, где ментальные скопления относятся к произведенной умом материи не включены в (2) выше. Это связано с тем, что такая материя возникает только в течение жизни и не возникает в момент зачатия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.06.2017), Дубинин (13.06.2017), Михаил_ (13.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

А почему все таки в сутте, без сознания в утробе не появится нама-рупа?
Мертворожденных разве не было?
Или это просто постулат?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Паттхана:
> 
> ....


Конечно перевод жесть (извиняюсь)
Но и здесь же говорится о обуславливающей  зависимости: слово _паттхана_ именно такое значение имеет - обуславливающие отношения, обусловливающая зависимость.

А вот два вопроса:

Читта.
Что является непосредственной причиной  момента читта ?
Джняна
Что является непосредственной причиной джняна ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А почему все таки в сутте, без сознания в утробе не появится нама-рупа?
> Мертворожденных разве не было?
> Или это просто постулат?


Виджняна это не в западном обширном понимании - сознание.

Виджняна это просто какоето конкретное сознание-чегото. Так напр. смотря  на монитор \ упадая вниманием на монитор \ спаривая ум и монитор -  у Вас возникает сознаниемонитора, когда Вы отвлекаетесь от монитора сознаниемонитора прекращается. Вот в этом весь смысловой охват слова виджняна и всё.

Так там момент сознанияутробы обуславливает новые моменты нама-рупа, моменты уже нового перерождения.
Ну а мёртворождённые, они же не мёртворазвивающиеся в утробе были. Момент смерти уже наступил при развитых после момента сознанияутробы нама-рупа.

(п.с. западное понятие сознание больше охватывает своими значениями понятие читта. Хотя более точным переводом читта будет - ум или сердце )

----------

Фил (12.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Конечно перевод жесть (извиняюсь)
> Но и здесь же говорится о обуславливающей  зависимости: слово _паттхана_ именно такое значение имеет - обуславливающие отношения, обусловливающая зависимость.


Паттхана:

Оно называется  (б) «условие» потому что находится в отношении причины, порождающей следствие.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Паттхана:
> 
> Оно называется  (б) «условие» потому что находится в отношении причины, порождающей следствие.


Да это конкретно об причине которая условие, об обуславливающих причинах, об обязательных условиях.

 напр. из семени проклёвывается росток. 
Причины условия\обуславливающие причины\необходимые условия будут - почва, влага, свет и т.д.  Вот такие вот причины это - паттхана.
А вот именно семя, субстанциональная непосредственная причина проклюнувшегося ростка - это не охватывается понятием паттхана.

----------

Фил (12.06.2017), Шуньяананда (13.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Причины условия\обуславливающие причины\необходимые условия будут - почва, влага, свет и т.д.  Вот такие вот причины это - паттхана.
> А вот именно семя, субстанциональная причина ростка - это не охватывается понятием паттхана.


В паттхане паччайя описана, то есть причина-условие (24 штуки). Но я со специалистом по абхидхамме и пали спорить не буду )

----------

Шуньяананда (13.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В паттхане паччайя описана, то есть причина-условие. (24 штуки).


Да, именно : причина-условие, а не: причина и условие.

Об этом же и двенадцатизвенная обуславливающая зависимость.
О причине-условии, о причине которая условие, о обуславливающих причинах.

(п.с. и вот же даже русским языком все 24 штуки названы - условие:
http://abhidhamma.ru/?page_id=365 )
И вот же даже и перевод названия Паттхана дан - «Книга обусловленных отношений»
http://abhidhamma.ru/#seven )

----------

Шуньяананда (13.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Просто во всех древних мировоззрениях,  языках и понятиях всё очень-очень чёткое и немного по дугому чем у нас сейчас. И это касается и древнеиндийских понятий.

Понятийно-смысловой-мировоззренческий  аппарат  там на бытовом уровне позволяет говорить о разных видах причин разделяя их чётко разными способами словобразования и построение грамматических конструкций речи. На современные языки это уже практически не передаётся, да  и в современных словах уже и другие смысловые охваты.
Так напр. тогда вполне можно было сказать по разному:
Причина монеты металл.
Причина монеты кузнец.
Причина монеты её сторона.
Причина монеты огонь.
Причина монеты молот.
Причина монеты монетность
И вот здесь бы благодаря тому, что в каждом случае использовались бы разные способы словообразования и разные грамматические конструкции простой бытой речи того времени - в каждом конкретном случае простому древнеиндийцу сразу былобы понятно о каком виде причины и каком виде отношений  и зависимости идёт речь. А у нас это всё уже выражается одним словом причина и одним способом построения предложения и сразу не понять о чём речь, а некоторые таки фразы даже звучат глупо.

Тоже и с виджняна, для простого древнеиндийца это всегда просто сознание-обязательно-чегото. Причём завися от чего-именно-сознание, будут разные виды сознания-конкретно-чего.
Тоже и с нирвана,  для простого древнеиндийца это всегда просто прекращение-обязательно-чегото. Причём завися от чего-именно-прекращение, будут разные виды прекращения-конкретно-чего.

И вот ещё ближе к теме топика. 
В древнеиндийский мировоззрениях, языках и понятиях возможно более десятка видов отрицания, причём это совершенно разные виды отрицаний. А у нас это лишь просто - нет )
И вот то что для нас в переводах звучит:
Нет меня, нет существ - в оригинале для древнеиндийцев просто значило типа: нет независимого самосущего такого что сам по себе меня, нет независимых самосущих таких что сами по себе существ. Там именно с таким смыслом произведено словообразование и конструкт живой речи. Именно такой вид там отрицания используется.
Или вот в сутрах праджня парамиты используются грамматические принципы присущие в той бытовой речи, такие как: обратное рассмотрение и отрицание по типу нет-одного-нет-и-другого, и когда так отрицаются напр. четыре истины благородных - это значит  что одна истина без другой не существует, причем если чтото рассматривается в обратном порядке это также имеет важное смысловое  значение.

----------

Фил (13.06.2017), Шуньяананда (13.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Виджняна это не в западном обширном понимании - сознание.
> 
> Виджняна это просто какоето конкретное сознание-чегото. Так напр. смотря  на монитор \ упадая вниманием на монитор \ спаривая ум и монитор -  у Вас возникает сознаниемонитора, когда Вы отвлекаетесь от монитора сознаниемонитора прекращается. Вот в этом весь смысловой охват слова виджняна и всё.
> 
> Так там момент сознанияутробы обуславливает новые моменты нама-рупа, моменты уже нового перерождения.
> Ну а мёртворождённые, они же не мёртворазвивающиеся в утробе были. Момент смерти уже наступил при развитых после момента сознанияутробы нама-рупа.
> 
> (п.с. западное понятие сознание больше охватывает своими значениями понятие читта. Хотя более точным переводом читта будет - ум или сердце )


 @*Денис К* видите. 
Здесь действительно, ничего не доказывается, т.е. это не дедуктивный вывод из силлогизма: А это В, С это В, А это С
Здесь просто обсуждается одно из возможных описаний факта реальности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.06.2017), Денис К (22.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как нашему дорогому другу-товарищу)) Иоану мне тоже линейность видится в любом случае))просто она по-вашему многоуровневая,с большим количество веток)))и действительно,мне все-таки видится разница между причиной и условием,хотя грань тонкая,ладно,в примере с деревом то все понятно,все на виду)А вот реинкарнацией то все по другому)"но не умственное ни физическое по отдельности не будет существом"вот это далеко не факт кстати так раз)при чем по абсолютно разным причинам и разным точкам зрения.Примеры.1.Если мозг,то есть по сути физическое материальное тело *порождает*умственное,в том числе сознание и все остальное(материальная точка зрения),то тогда мы можем сказать что именно это есть существо,потому что оно является основой и оно первично.2.Либо наоборот,например так называемая душа является основой  и источником сознания и умственных явлений.а тело лишь инструмент для восприятия материального мира,биоробот.Тогда наоборот..Но вашу точку зрения я понял,типа симбиоз этих явлений(материальных и умственных) создает существо,непонятно только каким образом это происходит))в том плане что независимые явления(друг от друга имею ввиду,а не вообще независимые) складывается в одно.Это очень странно....Ваши объяснения насчет ума,это объяснения в рамках конкретного готового существа-человека,это-то тоже ясно.Ответа на мой вопрос вы не даете,где связь между одним рождением и другим?И причины появления якобы нового материального тела вообще никак не связаны с якобы старым  рождением..То есть связь только умственная?Есть ли она вообще?


Вот Вы какраз привели примеры двух крайних ошибочных взглядов на существо, что принято переводить - крайность нигилизма и крайность этернализма в отношении взглядов на существо.

Умственное и материальное не создаёт существо в плане прямой причинноследственной связи. Существо и есть совокупность умственного и материального, связь здесь по типу связи  медали с её сторонами 

Касательно перерождений:
Каждый нынешний момент существа есть следствие предыдущего момента существа и является причиной последующего.

Существо же всегда непрерывность умственных и материальных совокупностей охваченных индивидуальным пространством осознавания\знавания.
Здесь ещё может быть непонятка  с материальным, так как материальное разное. Есть так называемое грубое, и это не только то материальное доступное восприятию  органов восприятия человека но и то как восприятия дэвас\дэво(переводят боги) камалока и то  как воспринимается наракми(в адах), вообще всё материальное как воспринимается существами камалоки - грубое материальное. С таким материальным всегда в конгломерате, так называемое грубое умственное.
Есть так называемое тонкое материальное, рупалока и арупалока.   С таким материальным всегда в конгломерате тонкое умственное. Тоесть когда ум даже в арупадхьяне, он также в конгломерате с определённой материей имеющей определённые физические(хоть и недоступные измерению нашим органам восприятия и приборам) параметры, в сутрах такое состояние материи описано через аналогию, что это подобно большим застывшим(почти застывшим, определённые непрерывные изменения там есть, но очень-очень-очень невообразимо медленные) золотым\сияющим статуям.
Есть ещё тончайшее материальное и тончайшее умственное, но о нём ничего немогу сказать, так как  совершенно не хватает понимания о таком тончайшем. Лишь то что оно тож непрерывность и каждый момент это в нас всегда присутствует, и каждый момент тончайшего есть следствие предыдущего и это относиться непосредственно к способности знать, переживать любой опыт. И вот тончайшее умственное в конгломерате с тончайшим материальным есть именно глубочайшая основа знавания. 

И вот существо всегда непрерывность умственных и материальных совокупностей охваченных индивидуальным пространством осознавания\знавания и каждый момент существа порождается предыдущим моментом существа и порождает последующий.
И умственное и материальное по природе различны. Так умственное не имеет никаких  параметров свойств качеств и т.п. присущих материальному, а материальное не имеет никаких параметров свойств  качеств и т.п. присущих умственному.
(п.с. вот это вот в последнем абзаце очень важно для понимания перерождений, это одна из аксиом основополагающей сутранты, мировоззрения сутр. Без этого будет тоже самое, что напр.  попытка понять геометрию сразу изучая сложные теоремы и неимея представления не только о более простых теоремах, но и вообще не имея даже понимания аксиом)

----------

Денис К (22.06.2017), Шуньяананда (14.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> И умственное и материальное по природе различны. Так умственное не имеет никаких  параметров свойств качеств и т.п. присущих материальному, а материальное не имеет никаких параметров свойств  качеств и т.п. присущих умственному.
> ..


Ес, и поэтому наличие т.н. "сознания"- есть плод религиозного мышления- предмет веры, потому- что этот символ ("сознание") не может быть наложен ни на одно из известных переживаний.

----------

Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

О сознании можно говорить много. И глубоко, и широко.

Мы исследуем сознание самим сознанием. Каким владеем, таким и исследуем. Какое осваиваем, таким и владеем.

Поэтому предмет настолько неоднозначен и противоречив. Те, кто верят, что Будда полностью исследовал предмет сознания, верят Дхарме, исследуют Дхарму, применяют Дхарму. 

Те, кто не верят, используют то, чему доверяют. Кто-то опирается на выводы психологов, физиологов, философов разных направлений. 

Полностью постичь предмет сознания - значит полностью овладеть им, во всех формах и качествах.
Однако цель Дхармы не столь амбициозна. Цель - обнаружить нерожденный покой, опираясь на который обнаруживается обусловленность любых устремлений, побуждений, беспокойств. Не просто огульная обусловленность, а конкретная обусловленность любого различенного устремления. Следуя путем веры этого достаточно. Но если вера не сильна, то остаются вопросы обусловленности различения и обусловленности неразличенного. Поэтому есть второй путь. Он значительно скурпулезнее и требует предельного (запредельного) развития качеств различения. 

Есть детальные матрики запредельного пути, следуя которым можно двигаться прямо к цели. Но случается, что человек обретает веру, и твердо опирается на нерожденное, полностью изабвляясь от обусловленности, достигая конечного плода.

Каким бы путем не шел ученик, сознание будет разворачивать перед ним все новые глубины и грани. 

Сначала предмет сознания не видится сложным и таинственным, так же как не выглядит сложным и таинственным указатель "Москва - 1380 км". 
Каждому человеку можно дать определенные объяснения предмета сознания, которые будут подходящими к его способности различения и достигнутой глубины исследования предмета. И для каждого можно наметить дальнейший путь изучения и исследования.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> О сознании можно говорить много. И глубоко, и широко.


Зачем?
Сознание = восприятие+память
Что еще?
Т.е. не так прям "+", а "при условии"

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зачем?
> Сознание = восприятие+память
> Что еще?
> Т.е. не так прям "+", а "при условии"


Это Ваш уровень исследования. Ваш опыт. Ваши знания. Ваши выводы. Вы же понимаете, что есть подходы с других сторон. Есть другая глубина. 
Можно отталкиваться от Вашей модели, развивать ее, применять практически. Начиная с того, что рассмотреть восприятие, память, их сумму, их пересечение, их дополнение и то, что они не охватывают среди известных феноменов сознания. 
Например, такой феномен, как направленность восприятия входит в восприятие, в память, в "+" или в чем-то еще?

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Это Ваш уровень исследования. Ваш опыт. Ваши знания. Ваши выводы. Вы же понимаете, что есть подходы с других сторон. Есть другая глубина. 
> Можно отталкиваться от Вашей модели, развивать ее, применять практически. Начиная с того, что рассмотреть восприятие, память, их сумму, их пересечение, их дополнение и то, что они не охватывают среди известных феноменов сознания.


 Не люблю усложнять, если это не поэзия.





> Например, такой феномен, как направленность восприятия входит в восприятие, в память, в "+" или в чем-то еще?


Направленность это уже надстройка кмк.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не люблю усложнять, если это не поэзия.
> 
> 
> 
> Направленность это уже надстройка кмк.


Речь не об усложнении, а об исследовании. Вы же согласитесь, что феномены восприятия и памяти не атомарны? В них есть явно пересекающиеся элементы, которые входят и в восприятие, и в память.
Чисто умозрительно Вам может быть достаточно Вашей модели. 

Но на практике ее совершенно не достаточно.

Направленность это надстройка чего и над чем?

Направленность восприятия это вполне различаемый феномен.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Речь не об усложнении, а об исследовании. Вы же согласитесь, что феномены восприятия и памяти не атомарны? В них есть явно пересекающиеся элементы, которые входят и в восприятие, и в память.
> Чисто умозрительно Вам может быть достаточно Вашей модели. 
> Но на практике ее совершенно не достаточно.
> Направленность это надстройка чего и над чем?
> Направленность восприятия это вполне различаемый феномен.


Надстройка над восприятием.
Нет восприятия - нет направленности.
Есть восприятие - возникает феномен (в данном случае эпи-феномен) направленности восприятия.
Какого-то оркестратора за восприятием, который управляет направленностью - нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Надстройка над восприятием.
> Нет восприятия - нет направленности.
> Есть восприятие - возникает феномен (в данном случае эпи-феномен) направленности восприятия.
> Какого-то оркестратора за восприятием, который управляет направленностью - нет.


Раз надстройка, значит не входит в восприятие. Раз не входит, но обнаруживается, значит необходимо исследовать.
Так же как нет оркестратора за восприятием, так же можно заявить, что и восприятия - нет. Тоже возникающий эпи-феномен. Что же Вы назовете противоположностью возникающему феномену. И эпи-феномену?

Есть немало сторонников того, что сознание вообще побочный феномен. Эмерджентный признак. Вы так не считаете?

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Раз надстройка, значит не входит в восприятие. Раз не входит, но обнаруживается, значит необходимо исследовать.
> Так же как нет оркестратора за восприятием, так же можно заявить, что и восприятия - нет. Тоже возникающий эпи-феномен. Что же Вы назовете противоположностью возникающему феномену. И эпи-феномену?
> 
> Есть немало сторонников того, что сознание вообще побочный феномен. Эмерджентный признак. Вы так не считаете?


Вот я видимо склоняюсь к этому.
Восприятие для меня тоже некая рабочая модель.
На данный момент с ней удобно работать.
Дальше пока не думал, но, похоже, что ничего быть не должно.
В ПС нет каких-то "более главных" звеньев, на то сансара и колесо.

----------


## Йен

Кхандхи: сознание - чувства- восприятие - формации плюс рупа, классифицированы так, потому что это совокупности цепляния. По этой причине кхандхи необходимо познать, дабы увидеть их реальную природу непостоянства, безличности и страдательности, такое знание уничтожает цепляние.

----------

Дубинин (14.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017), Шуньяананда (14.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот я видимо склоняюсь к этому.
> Восприятие для меня тоже некая рабочая модель.
> На данный момент с ней удобно работать.
> Дальше пока не думал, но, похоже, что ничего быть не должно.
> В ПС нет каких-то "более главных" звеньев, на то сансара и колесо.


В ПС нет двух звеньев "восприятие" и "память", тем более - суммы. 

ПС - это цепь обусловленности. Условно говоря, процессный подход.

Когда же модель строится как сумма компонент - это объектный подход. Через объектный подход понять ПС не получится. 

Не важно, какая модель, на самом деле. Рабочая, ментальная, философская. Любую можно исследовать, развивать и применять. И при необходимости - исправлять. Или отбрасывать.

Вот восприятие и память. В чем их различие? В чем их сходство? 
Просто рассматривая то, что можно обнаружить. Вы видите эти буквы. Это восприятие или память? Вы придумываете речь. Это восприятие или память?

Иначе говоря, можно проверить, зачем Вы их разделили. Стоит ли их разделять. Есть ли в этом польза, удобство.

----------

Дубинин (14.06.2017), Монферран (15.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> В ПС нет двух звеньев "восприятие" и "память", тем более - суммы. 
> 
> ПС - это цепь обусловленности. Условно говоря, процессный подход.
> 
> Когда же модель строится как сумма компонент - это объектный подход. Через объектный подход понять ПС не получится. 
> 
> Не важно, какая модель, на самом деле. Рабочая, ментальная, философская. Любую можно исследовать, развивать и применять. И при необходимости - исправлять. Или отбрасывать.
> 
> Вот восприятие и память. В чем их различие? В чем их сходство? 
> ...


Мне кажется, что да, в этом есть удобство.
Т.к. "восприятие" и "память" присущи чему угодно, в том числе машинам.
А слово "сознание" имеет очень специфическую коннотацию.

Но строго говоря, какими словами называть одно и тоже, разницы, конечно же, нет.
Процессный подход важнее!

----------


## Won Soeng

Дело в том, что исследуя сознание, мы исследуем не машины, а нашу сущность, нашу природу.  Может ли у машины быть сознание - вопрос преждевременный. Жизнь покажет. 
Пока не все сознание обнаруживают даже у собаки.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Дело в том, что исследуя сознание, мы исследуем не машины, а нашу сущность, нашу природу.  Может ли у машины быть сознание - вопрос преждевременный. Жизнь покажет. 
> Пока не все сознание обнаруживают даже у собаки.


Но сознание оно тоже смоделировано для удобства, правильно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но сознание оно тоже смоделировано для удобства, правильно?


Термин штука обоюдоострая. С одной стороны это элемент модели. С другой стороны - отражение исследуемого предмета.
Поэтому да, термин сознание смоделирован для удобства исследования предмета сознания.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Поэтому да, термин сознание смоделирован для удобства исследования предмета сознания.


Для удобства исследования некоего феномена ПС  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для удобства исследования некоего феномена ПС


Так может сказать лишь тот, кто наблюдает некий феномен ПС, верно?

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Так может сказать лишь тот, кто наблюдает некий феномен ПС, верно?


"Сознание" мы все наблюдаем!
А кто не наблюдает, тот нам ничего не сообщит!

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Сознание" мы все наблюдаем!
> А кто не наблюдает, тот нам ничего не сообщит!


Отнюдь. Предмет сознания не всегда (далеко-далеко не всегда) оказывается предметом наблюдения.
Сознание направленное на себя - это йогическая практика. Не все и не всегда это делают. Даже неосознанно. Хотя неосознанно сознание чаще оказывается предметом наблюдения. Намного чаще, чем осознанно. 

Если для Вас это не просто игра слов, то Вы уже имеете опыт осознания неосознанной направленности сознания на предмет сознания.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ес, и поэтому наличие т.н. "сознания"- есть плод религиозного мышления- предмет веры, потому- что этот символ ("сознание") не может быть наложен ни на одно из известных переживаний.


Сознание  вполне очевидный опыт. Стоит только направить внимание на что-то и будет - сознание этого

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017), Дубинин (14.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Сознание  вполне очевидный опыт. Стоит только направить внимание на что-то и будет - сознание этого


Лучше: как только внимание направится....
Но вот уважаемый Дубинин и имеет в виду, что сознание вторично.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Лучше: как только внимание направится....
> Но вот уважаемый Дубинин и имеет в виду, что сознание вторично.


Ну да, вторично.  И сознание возникает при соответствующих необходимых условиях.
Первична способность знать, переживать, иметь опыт. И это есть непосредственной прямой причиной сознания, так как субстанциональное тождество явно на лицо )
(оно и этимологически даже так - виджняна от корня джняна, сознание от корня знание)

----------

Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сознание  вполне очевидный опыт. Стоит только направить внимание на что-то и будет - сознание этого


Нихт! Направив внимание на нечто, мы  и получим переживание этого нечто- т.е. рупу позорную, а "сознание" будет плодом ответа на вопрос- "а что я делал? да як что?- познавал- вестимо.."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Нихт! Направив внимание на нечто, мы  и получим переживание этого нечто- т.е. рупу позорную, а "сознание" будет плодом ответа на вопрос- "а что я делал? да як что?- познавал- вестимо.."


Вы с ВН по моему об одном и том же говорите?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нихт! Направив внимание на нечто, мы  и получим переживание этого нечто- т.е. рупу позорную, а "сознание" будет плодом ответа на вопрос- "а что я делал? да як что?- познавал- вестимо.."


Асти )
Получим именно - переживание этого нечто.
Переживание - умственно.
Рупа же - материальная (а не позорная)) 

Ничто, что есть только материальное - не имеет переживаний.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы с ВН по моему об одном и том же говорите?


Не, я здесь придерживаюсь мнения Вон Сонга- о том, что сознание можно рассматривать как опыт- переживание- в контексте 12 членной- от которого надо отвязаться (не отгоняя и не следуя), и это всё. А остальные обсасывания феномена "сознание" -  "вне обусловленности"- суть "богоделание"

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Асти )
> Получим именно - переживание этого нечто.
> Переживание - умственно.
> Рупа же - материальная (а не позорная)) 
> 
> Ничто, что есть только материальное - не имеет переживаний.


Опять нихт, ибо само знание об рупе- происходит из переживаний комбинаций четырёх маха-элементов. а вот т.н. сознание- не переживается никогда- и всегда есть плод вывода.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы с ВН по моему об одном и том же говорите?


Не, просто уважаемый Дубинин, говорит то о читта, то о виджняна )
У меня же в сообщениях сознание - виджняна. А читта - ум.

(Оно конечно читта охватывает виджняна, но не наоборот. Так и сознание эт тоже ум, но ум это не только сознание.)

----------

Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опять нихт, ибо само знание об рупе- происходит из переживаний комбинаций четырёх маха-элементов. а вот т.н. сознание- не переживается никогда- и всегда есть плод вывода.


Асти )
Знание - умственное
Любое знание обязательно основывается на предшествующем знании.
Махабхуты - материальное.

Ничто, что есть только материальное - не имеет способности знать

----------

Дубинин (14.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, просто уважаемый Дубинин, говорит то о читта, то о виджняна )
> У меня же в сообщениях сознание - виджняна. А читта - ум.
> 
> (Оно конечно читта охватывает виджняна, но не наоборот. Так и сознание эт тоже ум, но ум это не только сознание.)


эта- эта, этот уважаемый Дубинин следует заведённой трольской привычкой- и привязался только к вашему способу пережить сознание: "пережить хоть что-то"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2017), Фил (14.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> эта- эта, этот уважаемый Дубинин следует заведённой трольской привычкой- и привязался только к вашему способу пережить сознание: "пережить хоть что-то"


Вот тут под ум ал )
Это не чейто способ "пережить хоть что-то", это свойство любого ума - всегда переживать чтото. 
Причём не обязательно то или иное переживание, охватывается памятью и\или сознанием.
Даже точнее: не всегда то или иное происходящее в уме охватывается памятью и\или сознанием. 


Также не всегда ум в знавании опирается на поток  информации  полученной от пяти органов восприятия(осязание, вкус, нюх, слух, зрение)  связанных с рупа. Есть же и умственное восприятие происходящего в уме. К томуже умственно и вполне можно абстрагироваться от материальных понятий, сосредотачиваясь на чисто умственном как напр. удержание в уме чисто майтри\метта (доброжелательности) когда опыт этого переживания словлен и чисто умственный фактор майтри\метта является обьектом неотвлечённого сосредоточения. 
Или вот ещё напр.:  математическое абстрагирование от числовой арифметики, причём вот это ведь вполне очевидно даёт новые знания опираясь только на умственное.

----------


## Йен

Сознание во всех процессах возникает.
Для возникновения умственного процесса,  тоже необходима рупа, вернее производный элемент в виде хадая ваттху, потому ум и выделяют в орган чувств.

----------

Дубинин (15.06.2017), Фил (15.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если верить Дхарме, то есть сфера прекращения сознания.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

Но нужно различать сати (осознанность) и виннана (переводится как "со-знание"). Это различается. Сати - индивидуальное понимание общего смысла. Тогда как виннана - от "ви" - "выносить", "выходить" + "джнана" - "знание". То есть вынос некой информации для дальнейшего её осмысления уже другими, более высшими механизмами. Это многое объясняет. К примеру, что такое "виннана зрения". Что есть просто вынос зрительного образа из контакта глаза с формой. Но не распознавание сути этого образа ... это верно даже для "мано-виннана" или "сознания ума", который выносит _куда-то_ информацию от контакта ума с дхаммой. Что потом _осознается_. Как это ни парадоксально на первый взгляд

----------


## Виктор О

> Раз надстройка, значит не входит в восприятие. Раз не входит, но обнаруживается, значит необходимо исследовать.
> Так же как нет оркестратора за восприятием, так же можно заявить, что и восприятия - нет. Тоже возникающий эпи-феномен. Что же Вы назовете противоположностью возникающему феномену. И эпи-феномену?
> 
> Есть немало сторонников того, что сознание вообще побочный феномен. Эмерджентный признак. Вы так не считаете?


Я так считаю (упуская усложнения вроде того, что в таком случае значит "я").







> Иначе говоря, можно проверить, зачем Вы их разделили. Стоит ли их разделять. Есть ли в этом польза, удобство.


Точно. Но вот в чём ещё дело: разделяет ум, т. к. разделение-категоризация-именование - метод его функционирования. Т. е. нельзя говорить о целях-пользе-удобстве: это просто данность - не получится не разделять. И если бы ум мог познавать не разделяя - не было бы вообще поиска ответов, т. к. ответы не были бы отделены от вопросов. Чем сложнее вопросы (философские вопросы весьма сложны) - тем глубже разделение.

Общаясь в рамках сознания мы вынужденны прикладывать усилия дабы увидеть общность, притом, на этапе восприятия сходные усилия были потрачены на разделение. Минуя сознание мы - как кажется - лишаемся важного звена, поскольку уже не можем обратиться к другим умам, т. к. лишаемся языка. И лишаемся собственно того самого "Я" о котором вся тема. Но это мнимая проблема: она находится в рамках сознания и вне его попросту отсутствует.

----------

Фил (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сознание во всех процессах возникает.
> Для возникновения умственного процесса,  тоже необходима рупа, вернее производный элемент в виде хадая ваттху, потому ум и выделяют в орган чувств.


Есть, говоря современными понятиями и используя классификацию современной психологии: подсознательные процессы ума.
Используя буддийскую классификацию - есть самскары, которые не виджняна. Или можно сказать шире - виджняна это также читта, но читта это не только виджняна.

Ум который выделяют в то, что переводят как орган чувст, это - манас индрия. Это умственное восприятие того что  в уме(умственного), это также умственное, но это также не весь ум.

Существо всегда совокупность умственного и материального, они корреляты и взаимозависимы и взаимобусловлены по типу зависимости и обусловленности двух сторон одной медали.
 Хадая ваттху это - сердечная основа. Раньше не было понятия о мозге и материальным коррелятом ума считалось сердце. И вод хридайа ватху это материальный коррелят манас индрии.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017)

----------


## Виктор О

> Но нужно различать сати (осознанность) и виннана (переводится как "со-знание"). Это различается. Сати - индивидуальное понимание общего смысла. Тогда как виннана - от "ви" - "выносить", "выходить" + "джнана" - "знание". То есть вынос некой информации для дальнейшего её осмысления уже другими, более высшими механизмами. Это многое объясняет. К примеру, что такое "виннана зрения". Что есть просто вынос зрительного образа из контакта глаза с формой. Но не распознавание сути этого образа ... это верно даже для "мано-виннана" или "сознания ума", который выносит _куда-то_ информацию от контакта ума с дхаммой. Что потом _осознается_. Как это ни парадоксально на первый взгляд


Хотелось бы узнать: ум, как ментальный процесс - это осознанность (сати) или сознание (виннана)? Как они соотносятся?

----------


## Фридегар

> Хотелось бы узнать: ум, как ментальный процесс - это осознанность (сати) или сознание (виннана)? Как они соотносятся?


Ум - это ум. Осознанность (сати), это процесс. Виннана - это другой процесс. 

С точки зрения буддизма, кстати, ум ("мано", "манас") - это иллюзорное понятие. Должно таковым стать в процессе практики. Буддизм отрицает какое-либо местонахождение процесса осознания. Буддизм говорит о существовании момента (кшана), который наполнен определенной дхамма. А всякие посредники типа "ума" или "я" _должны стать_ в процессе практики излишними. Обратите внимание на словосочетание "должны стать". Это не значит, что уже сейчас у нас нет понятия "ума" или своего "я", так или иначе. И просто так повторять что "саббэ дхамма анатта" и что "нет нигде никакого я" - это в лучшем случае потеря времени. Нужно искать в чем иллюзия в данный момент. А не изначально отрицать "я" просто так. Не понимания, что это означает. как многие тут делают.

----------

Виктор О (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но нужно различать сати (осознанность)...


_Сати_.
Более ближе и правильнее перевод будет - _память, памятование_. И только в этом плане можно говорить осознанность, сознательность. То есть можно сказать, что _сати_ это быть осознанным\сознательным - тоесть не забывать о чёмто, всегда помнить и - всё, других значений имеющихся в нашем слове осознанность _сати_ не содержит.  Так наше понятие _осознанность_ намного шире и охватывает своим смыслом, то что палийское _сати_ вообще не охватывает никак и часть этих значений охватывается напр. понятием ньньйана\джняна, а другие спектры значений нашего _осознанность_  охватывается другими индийскими словами.

Может смысл сати, Вам может быть более понятен через тотже самый слово термин произнесённый по санскритским правилам - _смрити_.


Но у Вас при переводе ещё более грубая ошибка на уровне разбора словообразования.
Так отглагольную форму причастия настоящего времени от корня _ас_, которая также звучит _сати_ и означает: _есть_ , Вы спутали с _сати_ которое память\памятование. 
Это просто омонимы.  
И это_ сати_ = _есть_, не в плане кушать, а в плане имеется\присутствует\наличествует (вот ведь тоже омонимы в русском языке есть=кушать, есть=имеется)))

И перевод словосочетания _имасмим сати идам хоти_ = _когда есть это, будет ито_.
(кстати классическая форма взаимозависимости по принципу двух сторон одной медали (когда есть одна сторона, наличествует и другая), отличной от форм прямой причинноследственной зависимости (медаль сделана из метала) и зависимости по принципу когда общее зависит от частей (медаль есть совокупность двух её сторон и кромки).
Слова _сати\смрити\память_ здесь нет.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017), Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сати это буквально бдительность. Виджняна это различение. Вплоть до того, что это собственно отличительный признак.
Использование современных коннотаций легко запутывает.
Осознанность это комплексное явление. Это рефлексивная интенциональность. Если сводить к простым принакам это возобновление направенноси на принаки предшествущие смене направленности,на основе развитой спосонобности к исследованию обусловленности.
В отличие, кстати, от более узкого смысла термина  самадхи. Которое легко спутывается по описанию с очень конкретными вичара и витарка.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я так считаю (упуская усложнения вроде того, что в таком случае значит "я").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Прикладывание усилий поддается более детальному исследованию. Очень важно, что усилия прикладываются как сознательно, так и бессознательно. Привычные усилия можно осознавать (памятовать), но сначала для этого нужно тренировать новую привычку, а пока она слаба - прилагать усилия сознательно. Цели и польза обнаруживаются и закладываются именно в этих процессах

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

нужно смотреть тексты, как "сати" и "виннана" употребляются в том или ином конкретном случае. Нет нигде "сати зрения", но всегда сати - как общее понимание осознание смысла суммы впечатлений, полученных через восприятия. Или, как вы говорите, на основе памятования. Виннана же - это одна из скандх или совокупностей контактов. То есть, некий инструмент сати. Вместе с другими, такими как чувства и проч.

----------


## Фридегар

... вводит в ступор указание Будды избавиться от "виннана" вместе с рупа, санна, ведана и санкхара. Как можно избавиться от сознания? Если переводить "виннана" на русский как "со-знание". Но, "виннана" - это скорее "вы-знавание" нечто такое что вызнает, выносит из восприятий через глаза, уши и проч. некую информацию. Которая потом уже осознается. 

... потому, "виннана" - это "со-знание" только отчасти. Так же как и "вибхава". Этот термин переводят как "не-существование". Хотя, на самом деле, это "выход из существования" или "вынос самого ценного из обычного существования". И потом не прекращение существования, но продолжение существования на другом уровне.

----------


## Фридегар

> Виджняна это различение. Вплоть до того, что это собственно отличительный признак.


Что такое тогда "санна"? Говорится, что это распознавательная способность различать цвета, к примеру. Отличать желтый от зеленого. ... я, когда пытался понять суть этих терминов, пришел к выводу, что 1. нужно смотреть их употребление в текстах, в разных случаях. 2. что не менее важно, смотреть этимологию слова. Санна, к примеру состоит из очень часто встречающейся приставки "сан". Она, эта приставка, входит в такие слова как "санкхара", "санчетана", "санкхата" и проч. Обозначает некое активное действие изнутри наружу. Из центра к периферии. И далее, в этом слове "санна" есть еще "джна" (санскр.) или "на" (пали), что всегда означает "знание". То есть, вместе, "санна" это некое активное различение смысла, идеи. При всегда существующем сосредоточении на этой идее. В отличие от простого чувства боли, которое не требует сосредоточения на ней, но просто ощущается. ... тогда как "виннана" имеет тот же корень "джна" или "на", но с приставкой (тоже очкень часто встречающейся "ви"). Эта приставка означает "выход" или "вынос". Встречается в словах типа "вираго" - "вынос себя из страсти" можно перевести, если не вдаваться в детали. ...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> нужно смотреть тексты, как "сати" и "виннана" употребляются в том или ином конкретном случае. Нет нигде "сати зрения", но всегда сати - как общее понимание осознание смысла суммы впечатлений, полученных через восприятия. Или, как вы говорите, на основе памятования. Виннана же - это одна из скандх или совокупностей контактов. То есть, некий инструмент сати. Вместе с другими, такими как чувства и проч.


В буддийских текстах памятование напр. употребляется применительно к четырёмосновампамятования и их трёх характеристик.
Так развивается памятование  , что материальное тело - анитья, анатма, духкхка, и далее ... 
Это, вот то памятование что культивируется(бхавана) в формальной практике випашьяна по типу сатипаттхана и переносится в жизнь.
И памятование конечно может быть разное: памятование о трёх драгоценностях, памятование о доброжелательности и т.д.
И вот  памятование о том что надо выключать после себя свет, закрывать крышку унитаза, уступать место в транспорте старикам и инвалидам, и т.д. - вот это вот бытовые примеры _сати_. Вот именно такое значение _сати_ имеет , а не какоето другое.
И инструментом сати, является: аппамада (апрамада) - бдительность (букв. неопьянённость, трезвенность).
Вот когда говорится, что _как мать бережёт бдит своего ребёнка, так надо памятовать о том то и том то_  то  : вот это вот именно о аппамада(апрамада).

Виджняна это всегда сознаниечегото, так напр. когда Вы направляете внимание на видимое это сознаниезримого, когда на слышимое это сознаниеслышимого и тд. . И это не обязательно инструмент памятования, ведь можно вполне видеть  цвет и образ, и сознаниевидимого будет иметься, а при этом не иметь памятования что они анитья и анатма (непостоянны и несамипосебе).

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что такое тогда "санна"? Говорится, что это распознавательная способность различать цвета, к примеру. Отличать желтый от зеленого. ... я, когда пытался понять суть этих терминов, пришел к выводу, что 1. нужно смотреть их употребление в текстах, в разных случаях. 2. что не менее важно, смотреть этимологию слова. Санна, к примеру состоит из очень часто встречающейся приставки "сан". Она, эта приставка, входит в такие слова как "санкхара", "санчетана", "санкхата" и проч. Обозначает некое активное действие изнутри наружу. Из центра к периферии. И далее, в этом слове "санна" есть еще "джна" (санскр.) или "на" (пали), что всегда означает "знание". То есть, вместе, "санна" это некое активное различение смысла, идеи. При всегда существующем сосредоточении на этой идее. В отличие от простого чувства боли, которое не требует сосредоточения на ней, но просто ощущается. ... тогда как "виннана" имеет тот же корень "джна" или "на", но с приставкой (тоже очкень часто встречающейся "ви"). Эта приставка означает "выход" или "вынос". Встречается в словах типа "вираго" - "вынос себя из страсти" можно перевести, если не вдаваться в детали. ...


Санняупаданаскандха - это цепляние за восприятие образов. Это значит, что воспринимаются не отличительные признаки, а отличаемые образы. А отличительные признаки упускаются, остаются незаметными. Вы видите буквы, но машинально замечаете лишь смысл текста. Вы видите стол, а не материал из которого он изготовлен и не конструкцию стола. Или наоборот, Вы замечаете детали, к которым склонны, не замечая к чему они относятся.

Сання выделяется именно как совокупность цепляния, в отличие от намарупа (или алаявиджняна, как более выраженная обусловленность образов намарупа признаками виджняна). Это как если у Вас есть целая библиотека, но читаете Вы в данный момент одну определенную книгу.

Буквальное значение слова "сання" или "самджня" это собственно (сам) узнанное (джня или нья). 
Приставки ви обычно обозначает просто разделение или отделение. 

Вы глубоко рефлексируете, но при том - очень избыточно.
Это происходит от того, что Вы не обнаруживаете предмет всех этих терминов непосредственно наблюдая за умом. Поэтому Вам приходится основываться лишь на умозрительных смыслах.

Однажды Вам придется научиться применять Дхарму и Вы удивитесь, насколько элементарны значения многих тщательно раскапываемых Вами слов.
Другие же вовсе не элементарные сейчас кажутся Вам простыми оттого, что Вы их воспринимаете непосредственно, но еще не умеете их тщательно исследовать.

Продолжайте копать, но не забывайте применять, начиная с самых простых наставлений. Умозрительно понять патиччасамуппаду невозможно. Вы лишь навяжете себе ограниченные и часто ошибочные смыслы терминов, сложите, возможно, восхитительную башню из знаний, в основании которой - зыбучий песок ошибок, заблуждений и пристрастия к идеям.

Если продолжить Ваше размышление о содержании термина сання, то Вы зацепили слово "идея". Идея это то, что делает одни образы значимее других. 

Восприятие так и работает. Из множества признаков восприятие выхватывает лишь те, которые ожидает в рамках сложившейся модели воспринимаемого. В некотором смысле это самая выраженная совокупность цепляния.

В отличие от звена виджняна, в звене джати порывы и сознание находятся в контексте восприятия. То есть виджнянаупаданаскандха в отличие от виджнянанидана - это уже сознание устремлений, рожденных в контексте восприятия.
Словно в шуме эфира радист слышит слова или сигналы, игнорируя шум, осознавая лишь то, что для него имеет смысл. 

Поэтому важно понять, насколько глубоко уходит цепь причинности, и насколько тяжело прорваться сквозь звено бхава. Многим необходимо выйти за пределы привычного мира чувств в мир форм, а некоторым даже в мир неформ, чтобы поверить, что все существующее - лишь итог цепляния, а вся жизнь и смерть лишь иллюзия рожденная цеплянием.

Не интеллектуально это понять как совокупность смыслов слов, не умозрительно сложить эти смыслы в некую конструкцию, а распознать, как еще до возникновения личного восприятия самджняупаданаскандха в океане страдания-бытия рождаются бесчисленные совокупности цепляния.

А для этого нужно отказаться от всех умозрительных рассуждений, от домыслов, идей. Увидеть их безосновательность, лишь внутреннюю зацепленность, обусловленность. И исследовать эту обусловленность с того звена, за которое удалось ухватиться, разворачивая все три группы клеша - карма - дукха, раскручивая их осторожно, как запутавшийся клубок, чтобы не запутать еще больше. 

В помощь изучающему три ярких качества: дукха, аничча и анатта. Сосредотачиваясь на них попеременно или углубляясь в одно из них насколько удается, возможно зацепить одну из групп.
Тот кто сосредоточен на дукха, обнаруживает одно из звеньев группы дукха. Тот кто сосредоточен на аничча, обнаруживает одно из звеньев группы карма. Тот, кто сосредоточен на анатта, обнаруживает одно из звеньев группы клеша. 

Прозревая же в конструкции слов Вы снова и снова проходите мимо их предмета, который часто весьма нагляден и заметен, без усиленного обыгрывания букв, слогов и их сочетаний.
Сравнивая слова со словами Вы не обретаете необходимого опыта распознавания Дхармы.

Но это можно назвать возделыванием поля. Если поле тернистое, то прежде засеивания семян его нужно подготовить.
Но только лишь вспашка поля, его боронение не даст урожая. Вы должны бросить семя. Это семя - Ваш ум. Ваш ум должен быть брошен в Вашу модель, в Ваши возрения. Ваша жизнь должна быть семенем на этом поле. Вы должны бросить свою жизнь и увидите, готова ли почва.

----------

Виктор О (16.06.2017), Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ... вводит в ступор указание Будды избавиться от "виннана" вместе с рупа, санна, ведана и санкхара. Как можно избавиться от сознания? Если переводить "виннана" на русский как "со-знание". Но, "виннана" - это скорее "вы-знавание" нечто такое что вызнает, выносит из восприятий через глаза, уши и проч. некую информацию. Которая потом уже осознается. 
> 
> ... потому, "виннана" - это "со-знание" только отчасти. Так же как и "вибхава". Этот термин переводят как "не-существование". Хотя, на самом деле, это "выход из существования" или "вынос самого ценного из обычного существования". И потом не прекращение существования, но продолжение существования на другом уровне.


Если Вы будете пытаться избавиться, у Вас ничего не получится.
Но если Вы заметите, что все они возникают и прекращаются, Вы сможете сосредоточиться на прекращение, и найдете избавление.
Вы зацепились за один (нечастый) смысл слога "ви" и делаете из него избыточные выводы, умозрительные, которые не сможете применить.
Кроме того, Вы привязаны к уровням существования и собственно, к существованию.

Вибхава это всего лишь выделение бхава. Одного против других. Это значимо - другое нет. Так работает упадана. Так возникает бхава. То к чему есть жажда, вызывает цепляние и это цепляние обретает становление и приводит к рождению пяти совокупностей. Всякая сущность, всякое существо в своей основе имеют жажду. Жажда не беспричинна, но прямая причина страдания, необходимое условие - жажда.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Есть, говоря современными понятиями и используя классификацию современной психологии: подсознательные процессы ума.
> Используя буддийскую классификацию - есть самскары, которые не виджняна. Или можно сказать шире - виджняна это также читта, но читта это не только виджняна.
> 
> Ум который выделяют в то, что переводят как орган чувст, это - манас индрия. Это умственное восприятие того что  в уме(умственного), это также умственное, но это также не весь ум.
> 
> Существо всегда совокупность умственного и материального, они корреляты и взаимозависимы и взаимобусловлены по типу зависимости и обусловленности двух сторон одной медали.
>  Хадая ваттху это - сердечная основа. Раньше не было понятия о мозге и материальным коррелятом ума считалось сердце. И вод хридайа ватху это материальный коррелят манас индрии.


Процесс сознания не прерывается, когда человек в отключке-то, или сенсорное сознание не может возникнуть, то возникает бхаванга, фоновое сознание.
Читта - синоним виньяны. Иногда читтой называют виньяну плюс ментальные факторы, то есть ум в целом.
Для возникновения умственного процесса нужны : хадая ваттху, ментальный объект, бхаванга и внимание.

----------


## Йен

> Сати это буквально бдительность. Виджняна это различение. Вплоть до того, что это собственно отличительный признак.
> Использование современных коннотаций легко запутывает.
> Осознанность это комплексное явление. Это рефлексивная интенциональность. Если сводить к простым принакам это возобновление направенноси на принаки предшествущие смене направленности,на основе развитой спосонобности к исследованию обусловленности.
> В отличие, кстати, от более узкого смысла термина  самадхи. Которое легко спутывается по описанию с очень конкретными вичара и витарка.


Сати - это памятования. Осознанная бдительность - это сампаджаннья. Осознанность в випассане - это связка сати-сампаджаннья.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Процесс сознания не прерывается, когда человек в отключке-то, или сенсорное сознание не может возникнуть, то возникает бхаванга, фоновое сознание.
> Читта - синоним виньяны. Иногда читтой называют виньяну плюс ментальные факторы, то есть ум в целом.
> Для возникновения умственного процесса нужны : хадая ваттху, ментальный объект, бхаванга и внимание.


Это не то, что можно легко проверить. Выпадающее сознание оттого и выпадающее, что не рефлексируется. Способность исследовать выпадающее сознание соответствует четвертой дхьяне и речь идет о погружении в арупадхьяны.

Но сказанное соответствует Дхарме, неоспоримо.
Кто-то слышит эту Дхарму, кто-то может применять, чаще же лишь запомнить.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сати - это памятования. Осознанная бдительность - это сампаджаннья. Осознанность в випассане - это связка сати-сампаджаннья.


Спасибо, что поправили меня

----------

Йен (15.06.2017), Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Вот именно такое значение _сати_ имеет , а не какоето другое.


"Сати", вообще осознанность. В противоположность "асати" - "не-осознанность". Вот оригинальный известный текст, где говорится о связи сознавания (сати) с тем что существует (хоти). Что если нет сати, но нет и хоти: 

Tatra kho, bhikkhave, sutavā ariyasāvako paṭiccasamuppādaññeva sādhukaṃ yoniso manasi karoti: ‘iti imasmiṃ sati idaṃ hoti, imassuppādā idaṃ uppajjati; imasmiṃ asati idaṃ na hoti, imassa nirodhā idaṃ nirujjhati ...

«Поэтому, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных тщательно и пристально уделяет внимание самому зависимому возникновению так: ..." ... и далее примерно так, как я думаю: "Когда в этом (imasmiṃ) есть осознанность – это существует (hoti), это возникает, это зарождается … Когда в этом нет осознанности – это не существует, это прекращается, растворяется…» Saṃyutta Nikāya 12. 37. Natumhasutta

речь идет о моменте вообще. И его наполненности. Как сознается момент (кшана) - так он и существует. Хотя там, в том тексте еще речь идет о камме, которая приходя, сознается. Когда же она прекращает осознаваться - значит она изжита и более не существует. Перевод на русский такой, как там это переведено. С чем можно спорить.

----------


## Фридегар

> Санняупаданаскандха - это цепляние за восприятие образов.


Скажите, что с вашей точки зрения критерий истины?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скажите, что с вашей точки зрения критерий истины?


Знание условий возникновения и прекращения

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Процесс сознания не прерывается, когда человек в отключке-то, или сенсорное сознание не может возникнуть, то возникает бхаванга, фоновое сознание.
> Читта - синоним виньяны. Иногда читтой называют виньяну плюс ментальные факторы, то есть ум в целом.
> .


Читта практически всегда это - ум (в целом)
Читта лишь иногда в простом разговоре может быть синонимом виджняна. Так и у нас просто в обиходе можно использовать то слово ум, то слово сознание.
В основном, и особенно в абхидхарме, есть чёткое различение между виджняна и читта.
Так бхаванга это именно читта, а не виджняна, точнее только так и говорится: бхавангачитта - бытийная фоновая часть ума.




> Для возникновения умственного процесса нужны : хадая ваттху, ментальный объект, бхаванга и внимание.


А ментальные факторы, тобышь самскара - это что не умственные процессы?
А внимание - это что не умственный процесс и не ментальный фактор ?
А вот как умственные процессы в существ рупалока происходят? Там то хридаяваттху нет.

(п.с. судя по всему умственным процессом Вы лишь виджняна называете, но это далеко не все умственные процессы и далеко не весь ум)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Сати", вообще осознанность. В противоположность "асати" - "не-осознанность". .


Нет это именно памятование, память. Это на палийский манер произнесённое - смрити.
Сати и смрити - это одно и тоже слово, произнесённое по разным правилам.
Путаница возникла изза того, что на английский сати\смрити переводят mindfulness. И вот уже mindfulness на русский можно перевести и как память\памятование и как осознанность, чем некоторые и воспользовались, переведя модным привлекальным словом - осознанность.
А на самом деле сати\смрити - память, точнее: памятование (о чёмто), и всё. 





> Tatra kho, bhikkhave, sutavā ariyasāvako paṭiccasamuppādaññeva sādhukaṃ yoniso manasi karoti: ‘iti imasmiṃ *sati* idaṃ hoti, imassuppādā idaṃ uppajjati; imasmiṃ *asati* idaṃ na hoti, imassa nirodhā idaṃ nirujjhati ...
> .


А вот здесь нет слова сати\смрити.
Здесь его омоним(омонимы это  слова с одинаковым звучанием, но с разным смыслом)
Здесь отглагольное наречие sati, которое значит - есть (в значении - существует \ является, а не в значении - кушать)
И его противоположность asati - не есть (в значении - не существует \ не является, а не в значении - не кушать)



> Поэтому, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных тщательно и пристально уделяет внимание самому зависимому возникновению так: ..." ... и далее примерно так, как я думаю: "Когда в этом (imasmiṃ) есть осознанность – это существует (hoti), это возникает, это зарождается … Когда в этом нет осознанности – это не существует, это прекращается, растворяется…» .


И вот этот чисто Ваш перевод - в корне *не*верен.

Да как Вы умудрились перевести наречие sati, сразу же и как - есть и как - осознанность )
Можно только диву даваться ))




> речь идет о моменте вообще. И его наполненности. Как сознается момент (кшана) - так он и существует. Хотя там, в том тексте еще речь идет о камме, которая приходя, сознается. Когда же она прекращает осознаваться - значит она изжита и более не существует. Перевод на русский такой, как там это переведено. С чем можно спорить.


Речь там идёт именно о paṭicca - обуславливающей причине. Обуславливающей по принципу:
Когда sati одно, то будет и другое = Когда есть одно, то будет и другое.
И вот этот   перевод на русский:
https://suttacentral.net/ru/sn12.37 - 
правилен, так как   отглагольное наречие sati переведено - вполне правильно:
Когда sati это, появляется и то = Когда есть это, появляется и то.
Вы же путаете его с существительным сати\смрити.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Читта практически всегда это - ум (в целом)
> Читта лишь иногда в простом разговоре может быть синонимом виджняна. Так и у нас просто в обиходе можно использовать то слово ум, то слово сознание.
> В основном, и особенно в абхидхарме, есть чёткое различение между виджняна и читта.
> Так бхаванга это именно читта, а не виджняна, точнее только так и говорится: бхавангачитта - бытийная фоновая часть ума.
> 
> 
> А ментальные факторы, тобышь самскара - это что не умственные процессы?
> А внимание - это что не умственный процесс и не ментальный фактор ?
> А вот как умственные процессы в существ рупалока происходят? Там то хридаяваттху нет.
> ...


Читта - это виньяна. Термин виньяна используют, чтобы обозначить читту, возникающую от различных дверей чувств.
Умственный процесс - это серия последовательно возникающих читт при контакте органа чувств и объекта, в Абхидхамме исследуют процессы, так как объект познается серией мгновений ума, а не единичным возникновением читты. Читта совозникает с четасиками - ментальными факторами.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Читта - это виньяна. 
> .


Так некорректно  говорить.  Конечно можно сказать со значением: виджняна - это также читта. Но никак не со значением: читта - это только виджняна.


Корректней обратно: виджняна - это читта.

А то у Вас получается типа: 
Хвойное - это сосна.  
И вот это не корректное утверждение, так как его можно понять, что: хвойное только сосна.
И вот корректней будет: сосна - это хвойное.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Читта практически всегда это - ум (в целом)
> Читта лишь иногда в простом разговоре может быть синонимом виджняна. Так и у нас просто в обиходе можно использовать то слово ум, то слово сознание.
> В основном, и особенно в абхидхарме, есть чёткое различение между виджняна и читта.
> Так бхаванга это именно читта, а не виджняна, точнее только так и говорится: бхавангачитта - бытийная фоновая часть ума.
> 
> 
> А ментальные факторы, тобышь самскара - это что не умственные процессы?
> А внимание - это что не умственный процесс и не ментальный фактор ?
> А вот как умственные процессы в существ рупалока происходят? Там то хридаяваттху нет.
> ...


Йен пишет об очень точных и конкретных моментах анализа дхарм. Немножко может быть сложность с пониманием русских переводов слов. Раньше в переводах разделяли психические и непсихические процессы. Практически речь идет о процессах образующих индивидуальную психику, и процессах, не идентифицируемых с индивидуальностью. Думаю, Йен может объяснить более точно, в соответствии с Дхармой (абхидхармой).

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Умственный процесс - это серия последовательно возникающих читт при контакте органа чувств и объекта, в Абхидхамме исследуют процессы, так как объект познается серией мгновений ума, а не единичным возникновением читты. Читта совозникает с четасиками - ментальными факторами.


А всё остальное умственное - это чё уже не-умственные процессы ?

Так напр. самскары - это чё не умственные процессы ?
Или разве обьект ума обязательно должен быть материальным, и не может быть умственным ?

(вот говорю ж, что Вы только о сознанииобьекта, о той или иной виджняне  пишите )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так некорректно  говорить.  Конечно можно сказать со значением: виджняна - это также читта. Но никак не со значением: читта - это только виджняна.
> 
> 
> Корректней обратно: виджняна - это читта.
> 
> А то у Вас получается типа: 
> Хвойное - это сосна.  
> И вот это не корректное утверждение, так как его можно понять, что: хвойное только сосна.
> И вот корректней будет: сосна - это хвойное.


Когда говорится с точки зрения анализа моментов сознания, фактически, виджняна это центральный элемент любого момента (читты). Поэтому с этой точки зрения читта это не просто "весь ум", а вполне определенная конструкция (момент сознания). 

Есть три способа объяснения: краткий, пространный и подробный. В первом случае читта обозначает ум здесь и сейчас. Во втором случае, это общий термин указывающий на любые феномены ума в целом. В третьем случае это очень конкретный термин, указывающий на момент сознания, сопровождающийся вполне конкретными элементами (чайтами или четассиками). Может быть момент сознания (читта) включащий санскара или без санскара, но виджняна присутствует всегда. Иначе невозможно сказать о моменте сознания. Когда мы что-то исследуем мы всегда говорим лишь о моментах сознания, не можем выйти за них, никаким практическим способом. Но таким способом мы обнаруживаем протяженность некоторых качеств, связывающих одни моменты с другими. Поэтому теория моментов сознания очень практична, и не очень-то философична. На ее основе сложно построить общее видение, это способ глубокого анализа, момент за моментом, сосредоточенность, памятование качеств ума.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Немножко может быть сложность с пониманием русских переводов слов. ).


На то есть индийская терминология .

----------


## Won Soeng

> На то есть индийская терминология .


Так или иначе, ее постепенно адаптируют к разным языкам. Кроме того, следует помнить о трех способах объяснения, в которых одни и те же термины могут иметь разное наполнение.
При том, что абхидхарма (в тхераваде это четвертая основа памятования, в махаяне - праджняпарамита) очень конкретна и технична, как методика, пространные объяснения зачастую поэтичны и метафоричны, а краткие подобны намекам и загадкам.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообщем, уважаемый    @*Йен* приведите пожалуйста индийский термин, который Вы переводите словами - умственные процессы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообщем, уважаемый    @*Йен* приведите пожалуйста индийский термин, который Вы переводите словами - умственные процессы.


Предположу, что речь идет о четассиках (чайтах).

Просто в абхадхамме пять совокупностей разделены на рупа, виджняна (читта) и четассики (ведана, сання, санкхара). Умственные факторы - это четассики. Учитывая связанность моментов, появляется термин "умственные процесы"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017), Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> А всё остальное умственное - это чё уже не-умственные процессы ?
> 
> Так напр. самскары - это чё не умственные процессы ?
> Или разве обьект ума обязательно должен быть материальным, и не может быть умственным ?


Чувства, восприятие, намерение, внимание и т.д - это четасики. Ментальные факторы, совозникающие вместе с читтой.
Объект ума может быть идеей , мыслью и т.д, но сознание в этом случае все равно возникает на чувственной основе класса рупа.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Вообщем, уважаемый    @*Йен* приведите пожалуйста индийский термин, который Вы переводите словами - умственные процессы.


Процесс - это витхи.

----------

Won Soeng (15.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Предположу, что речь идет о четассиках (чайтах).
> 
> Просто в абхадхамме пять совокупностей разделены на рупа, виджняна (читта) и четассики (ведана, сання, санкхара). Умственные факторы - это четассики. Учитывая связанность моментов, появляется термин "умственные процесы"


Ну и почему, тогда утвердается что умственные процессы только - виджняна.

А вообще читта = и виджняна и четтассики.

(в терминологии что я придерживаюсь : умственные(ментальные) факторы переводят именно и только - самскара)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чувства, восприятие, намерение, внимание и т.д - это четасики. Ментальные факторы, совозникающие вместе с читтой.
> Объект ума может быть идеей , мыслью и т.д, но сознание в этом случае все равно возникает на чувственной основе класса рупа.


Но вот и уменя речь выше была :
-Есть, говоря современными понятиями и используя классификацию современной психологии: подсознательные процессы ума.
Используя буддийскую классификацию - есть самскары, которые не виджняна. Или можно сказать шире - виджняна это также читта, но читта это не только виджняна.(с)

И с чем Вы не согласны - не пойму.
Так  ведь четассики - не охватывается понятием виджняна.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но вот и уменя речь выше была :
> -Есть, говоря современными понятиями и используя классификацию современной психологии: подсознательные процессы ума.
> Используя буддийскую классификацию - есть самскары, которые не виджняна. Или можно сказать шире - виджняна это также читта, но читта это не только виджняна.(с)
> 
> И с чем Вы не согласны - не пойму.
> Так ведь ведь четассики - это не виджняна.


Йен возразил на предмет того, что читта - это определенно виджняна, а не что-то другое, остальное - чайты. В этом смысле можно сказать, что манас не всегда тождественнен читте, хотя в контексте абхидхаммы они и указываются как синонимы, наравне с винняной. Но есть брать контекст более широкий, чем абхидхамма, то читта это не только виджняна. Это и в целом пять совокупностей, и в целом 12 нидан.

----------

Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Но вот и уменя речь выше была :
> -Есть, говоря современными понятиями и используя классификацию современной психологии: подсознательные процессы ума.
> Используя буддийскую классификацию - есть самскары, которые не виджняна. Или можно сказать шире - виджняна это также читта, но читта это не только виджняна.(с)
> 
> И с чем Вы не согласны - не пойму.
> Так ведь ведь четассики - это не виджняна.


Они совозникают вместе с читтой, сами по себе не болтаются и уж тем более, это не какие-то там подсознательные умственные процессы, так как процесс - серия читт с соответствующми четасиками.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Они совозникают вместе с читтой, сами по себе не болтаются и уж тем более, это не какие-то там подсознательные умственные процессы, так как процесс - серия читт с соответствующми четасиками.


Ну.
И что это всё - виджняна ? )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и почему, тогда утвердается что умственные процессы только - виджняна.
> 
> А вообще читта = и виджняна и четтассики.
> 
> (в терминологии что я придерживаюсь : умственные(ментальные) факторы переводят именно и только - самскара)


Разные виды объяснений, оттого и разная точность. Методически точнее говорить о читта как о виджняна. Вводно же это слишком узко, поскольку охватывая множество (неопределенное) моментов сознания уже нельзя говорить о винняна как об отдельном качестве, а только как о звене или как о совокупности цепляния. И тогда невозможно выделить четассики, как что-то определенное. С точки зрения звеньев центральным оказывается цепляние, с точки зрения совокупностей центральным оказывается сання. 

А праджняпарамита вообще все это выворачивает наизнанку. Центральным оказывается только нерожденное (пустота, ясность, природа ума, природа Будды и т.п.), а 12 звеньев сворачиваются в три группы: клеша, карма, дукха. 

Нужно аккуратно различать наставления, чтобы не ошибиться в их словесной противоречивости.

----------

Михаил_ (15.06.2017), Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разные виды объяснений, оттого и разная точность. Методически точнее говорить о читта как о виджняна. Вводно же это слишком узко, поскольку охватывая множество (неопределенное) моментов сознания уже нельзя говорить о винняна как об отдельном качестве, а только как о звене или как о совокупности цепляния. И тогда невозможно выделить четассики, как что-то определенное.


В том то и дело, что это не верно именно методически.
Так в простой обиходной речи лишь можно допустить использовать виджняна как синоним читта, так если только вскользь, мимоходом. (так обиходно можно и манас спользовать как синоним читта).

Методически же и практически понятие виджняна не охватывает понятие читта. Их соотношение будет соотношением общности (в данном случае читта) и частности входящей  в эту общность( в данном случае виджняна).

----------


## Won Soeng

> В том то и дело, что это не верно именно методически.
> Так в простой обыденной речи лишь можно допустить использовать виджняна как синоним читта.
> Методически и практически понятие виджняна не охватывает понятие читта. Их соотношение будет соотношением общности (в данном случае читта) и частности входящей  в эту общность( в данном случае виджняна).


Методически читта определяется как момент сознания. Центральным фактором является сознание (винняна). Сопровождающие факторы деляется на обязательные (их семь) и вспомогательные (вариативно). 
Тут нужно просто изучить методику и применять ее. И важно помнить неоднократное переопределение праджняпарамиты махаянскими школами, чтобы не сталкиваться с разночтениями.

На практике, вне конкретных матрик нет большого смысла использовать термин "читта" в методическом ключе. В философском ключе (образовательно-пояснительном) сопоставление читта-винняна не вводится. Поэтому здесь неприменима стройная и однозначная логика. Одни авторы могут приравнивать их, другие могут определять читта шире чем винняна, третьи могут определять винняна шире чем читта. Пока мы не применяем нечто методично, это не очень принципиально.

Очевидно, что читта шире, чем виннянаупаданаккхандха, но виннянапратьяяя может быть определено шире чем читта индивидуальной совокупности или момента сознания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017), Монферран (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Методически читта определяется как момент сознания.


Если можно привести пример, где именно и у кого:
читта определяется, как момент виджняна.

Просто не встречал такого.

----------


## Йен

> Ну.
> И что это всё - виджняна ? )


Это элементы сознания, которые возникают с ним совместно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это элементы сознания, которые возникают с ним совместно.


Они также входят в понятие читта и при этом не являются виджняна ?

----------


## Йен

> Они также входят в понятие читта и при этом не являются виджняна ?


Это четасики, ментальные факторы совозникающие с читтой, их невозможно отделить, но можно различать хорошо развитой осознанностью, они выделены для анализа. В Абхидхамме анализ дхамм проводится на уровне параматтха сачча, которая состоит из: читта, четасики, рупа, ниббана.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это четасики, ментальные факторы совозникающие с читтой, их невозможно отделить, но можно различать хорошо развитой осознанностью, они выделены для анализа. В Абхидхамме анализ дхамм проводится на уровне параматтха сачча, которая состоит из: читта, четасики, рупа, ниббана.


Понятие виджняна охватывает читта и четтасики ?
или хотябы:
Понятие виджняна охватывает читта  ?

----------


## Йен

> Понятие виджняна охватывает читта и четтасики ?
> или хотябы:
> Понятие виджняна охватывает читта  ?


Я ведь уже говорил, что виньяна - это читта.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я ведь уже говорил, что виньяна - это читта.


Да, виджняна - это читта. 

А вот, читта - это ли только виджняна ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно в уме, мы же *ум* освобождаем, потому и поклонение другим, превозношение их выше Будды, Дхаммы, Сангхи  - это сомнение в Трех драгоценностях, в Пути освобождения *ума* открытым Буддой, что является препятствием  для вхождения в поток.


Уважаемый Йен, извиняюсь, но ещё один вопрос:

О чём Вы здесь говорите - ум.

?

----------


## Йен

> Да, виджняна - это читта. 
> 
> А вот, читта - это ли только виджняна ?


Есть разные виды читт.

----------


## Йен

> Уважаемый Йен, извиняюсь, но ещё один вопрос:
> 
> О чём Вы здесь говорите - ум.
> 
> ?


Про ум говорю. Это же не анализ дхамм.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если можно привести пример, где именно и у кого:
> читта определяется, как момент виджняна.
> 
> Просто не встречал такого.


Это нужно читать собственно абхидхамму. 




> «Абхидхамматтха сангаха» содержит девять глав. Текст начинается перечислением четырех первичных реальностей — сознание, ментальные факторы, материя и Нибба̄на. Их детальный анализ является делом первых шести глав. Глава I, «Сборник состояний сознания», дает определение и классифицирует восемьдесят девять и сто двадцать одну читту, или тип сознания. В целом, эта первая глава покрывает ту же территорию, что и глава «Состояния сознания» в «Дхаммасанган̣и», отличаясь, однако, своим подходом. Каноническая работа начинается с анализа первой триады в ма̄тике, и поэтому изначально классифицирует сознание на основе трех этических качеств: благотворные, неблаготворные и неопределенные. Затем, в рамках этих категорий, она подразделяет сознание на основе плана [существования] на категории: сенсорной сферы, тонко-материальной сферы, нематериальной сферы и сверхмирские. «Сангаха», с другой стороны, не будучи привязанной к ма̄тике, сначала классифицирует сознание на основе плана существования, а потом подразделяет его на основе этического качества.
> 
> Вторая глава, «Сборник ментальных факторов», сначала перечисляет пятьдесят две четасики – факторы, сопровождающие сознание, которые подразделяются на четыре класса: универсальные, случающиеся время от времени, неблаготворные и прекрасные факторы. После этого все факторы исследуются двумя взаимодополняющими методами: первый – метод ассоциаций (сампайоганайа), в качестве предмета исследования берет ментальные факторы, устанавливает типы сознания, с которыми каждый из них ассоциирован; второй – метод присоединения или комбинаций (сангаханайа), за единицу изучения берет типы сознания, выявляя ментальные факторы, которые входят в комбинацию с каждым сознанием. Эта глава, опять же, главным образом обращается к первой главе «Дхаммасанган̣и».
> 
> Третья глава, названная «Сборник о разном», классифицирует типы сознания, наряду с их ментальными факторами, по отношению к шести категориям: корень (хету), чувство (ведана̄), функция (кичча), дверь (два̄ра), объект (а̄рамман̣а) и база (ваттху).
> 
> Первые три главы имеют дело, главным образом, со структурой сознания – как с внутренней, так и в отношении с внешними переменными. Напротив, следующие две главы имеют дело с динамикой сознания, то есть со способами, которыми оно случается. Согласно Абхидхамме, сознание случается двумя разными, но переплетающимися способами — как активный и как пассивный поток. Глава IV исследует природу «ментального процесса», глава V — пассивного потока «вне процесса», которому предшествует обзор традиционной буддийской космологии. Изложение здесь, по большей части, базируется на Комментариях Абхидхаммы. Глава VI, «Сборник материи», переходит от ментального измерения к миру материальному. Базируясь, в основном, на второй главе «Дхаммасанган̣и», эта глава перечисляет типы материальных явлений, классифицирует их разными способами, и объясняет способы их происхождения. Также здесь представляется, разработанное в комментариях учение о материальных группах, которое данная глава изучает в деталях, а также описывает события материальных процессов на разных уровнях существования. Глава завершается кратким разделом о четвертой первичной реальности, Нибба̄не, единственном необусловленном элементе в системе.

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть разные виды читт.


Да есть разные виды читт. Но все они охватываются значением читта.
Так напр. есть разные виды существ. Но все они охватываются значением существо. 

Охватывается ли  читта - значением виджняна ?

(так напр.  сосна охватывается значением хвойное. а вот хвойное не охватывается значением сосна, так как хвойное это не только сосна. И хвойное и сосна соотносятся как общность(хвойное) и частность этой общности - сосна)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это нужно читать собственно абхидхамму.


Насколько знаю абхидхамму не так сразу читают.
А изучают на соответствующих занятиях,  под должным руководством компетентного преподавателя, и по современным понятным учебным пособиям.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да есть разные виды читт. Но все они охватываются значением читта.
> Так напр. есть разные виды существ. Но все они охватываются значением существо. 
> 
> Охватывается ли  читта - значением виджняна ?
> 
> (так напр.  сосна охватывается значением хвойное. а вот хвойное не охватывается значением сосна, так как хвойное это не только сосна. И хвойное и сосна соотносятся как общность(хвойное) и частность этой общности - сосна)


Вы полагаете, что термины читта и виджняна строго однозначны, не применяются в разных контекстах и не определены в нескольких разных приближениях? Разные не просто читты, охватываемые некой общей читтой. Различаются определения, объяснения.

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Да есть разные виды читт. Но все они охватываются значением читта.
> Так напр. есть разные виды существ. Но все они охватываются значением существо. 
> 
> Охватывается ли  читта - значением виджняна ?
> 
> (так напр.  сосна охватывается значением хвойное. а вот хвойное не охватывается значением сосна, так как хвойное это не только сосна. И хвойное и сосна соотносятся как общность(хвойное) и частность этой общности - сосна)


Разные виды читт - это разные виды сознаний, например локуттара читта, бхаванга читта, кусала читта ... Термин виньяна используют, чтобы показать разновидность читт возникающих у шести дверей чувств. Я вроде уже говорил это.
ЧИтайте Абхидхамму.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про ум говорю. Это же не анализ дхамм.


Про читта ведь у Вас здесь ?
И  ведь ни как ни про виджняна.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разные виды читт - это разные виды сознаний, например локуттара читта, бхаванга читта, кусала читта ...



Вот эти все разные читты охватываются значением - читта.
Охватывается ли читта значением виджняна?

(и какие  это:  например локуттара читта, бхаванга читта, кусала читта - разные виды виджнян ??? откуда такое утверждение)

----------


## Йен

> Про читта ведь у Вас здесь ?
> И  ведь ни как ни про виджняна.


 Когда не рассматриваешь реальность на абсолютном уровне, то можно любой термин для обозначения ума юзать. Читта, мано, виньяна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы полагаете, что термины читта и виджняна строго однозначны, не применяются в разных контекстах и не определены в нескольких разных приближениях? Разные не просто читты, охватываемые некой общей читтой. Различаются определения, объяснения.


Вроде же в контексте абхидхармы в данном разговоре беседуем

----------


## Йен

> Вот эти все разные читты охватываются значением - читта.
> Охватывается ли читта значением виджняна?
> 
> (и какие  это:  например локуттара читта, бхаванга читта, кусала читта - разные виды виджнян ??? откуда такое утверждение)


Это классификация в Абхидхамме.
Читта и есть виньяна.
Я уже устал одно и то же повторять. Абхидхамму читайте.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Когда не рассматриваешь реальность на абсолютном уровне, то можно любой термин для обозначения ума юзать. Читта, мано, виньяна.


А на парамартха, какой термин для обозначения - ума ?

Именно того который мы освобождаем следуя Путём освобождения ума открытым Буддой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это классификация в Абхидхамме.
> Читта и есть виньяна.
> Я уже устал одно и то же повторять. Абхидхамму читайте.


Ну вот где там нпр. что локуттарачитта это виджняна ?

И какая из шести ?

----------


## Йен

> А на парамартха, какой термин для обозначения - ума ?
> 
> Именно того который мы освобождаем следуя Путём освобождения ума открытым Буддой.


 На парматтха ум анализируется на уровне дхамм, которые дальше не делятся, потому это и параматтха. И обозначается он через названия этих дхамм.




> Ну вот где там нпр. что локуттарачитта это виджняна ?


Специально для вас могу маркером дописать в книжке.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На парматтха ум анализируется на уровне дхамм, которые дальше не делятся, потому это и параматтха. И обозначается он через названия этих дхамм.
> 
> .


Ум который анализируется на уровне дхарм, это что ?





> Специально для вас могу маркером дописать в книжке.



Маркером лучше допишите какая именно из шести виджнян локуттарачитта )

----------


## Won Soeng

локуттарачитта это конечно же мановиджняна. Все очищенное от пяти телесных виджнян - есть только мановиджняна.

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

что касается "на уровне дхарм" - это такой тонкий масштаб, что обычные конструкции еще не возникают и говорить об чем-то интегральном, вроде "ум, который анализируется" - не получится. 
Представьте себе, что у Вас есть буквы. А, Б, В, Г, Д. Из какой книги эти буквы? В какой библиотеке эта книга? В каком городе эта библиотека? В какой стране?

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> локуттарачитта это конечно же мановиджняна. Все очищенное от пяти телесных виджнян - есть только мановиджняна.


Ну так можна и все четтасики в мановиджняна всунуть. Ну уже заодно всместе с читтами )

Лишь бы не признать что читта это не только и далеко не только виджняна.
А заодно и не признать факта того, что на русский и читта, как и виджняна переводят часто одинаково - сознание. Чем ещё большая путаница вносится.

Вообщем вот такой анализ дхарм, ничего не скажешь : (

(п.с. а буквицы это у Вас из русского алфавита, так называется общность охватывающая все  буквы использующиеся для записи русского языка кирилицей)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну так можна и все четтасики в мановиджняна всунуть. Ну уже заодно всместе с читтами )
> 
> Лишь бы не признать что читта это не только и далеко не только виджняна.
> А заодно и не признать факта того, что на русский и читта, как и виджняна переводят часто одинаково - сознание. Чем ещё большая путаница вносится.
> 
> Вообщем вот такой анализ дхарм, ничего не скажешь : (
> 
> (п.с. а буквицы это у Вас из русского алфавита, так называется общность охватывающая все  буквы использующиеся для записи русского языка кирилицей)


Вы все же поштудируйте абхидхарму. Вас никто в заблуждение вводить не хочет. Но анализ дхарм - именно таков.

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы все же поштудируйте абхидхарму. Вас никто в заблуждение вводить не хочет. Но анализ дхарм - именно таков.


И  думаете , что найду то что  читта это мановиджняна ?

Вместо того что  читта это - мановиджнянадхату.
Иль вот то что для читта будет синонимично  джняна, а не виджняна.

Всётаки это же именно анализ дхарм и здесь всё довольно чётко  конкретно и если уж используется классификация по общностям: читта, четтасика, рупа и нирвана. То так и надо разбирать и производить анализ, а не подменять на классификацию: виджняна, четтасика, рупа и нирвана.
А запутать это может довольно таки в корне, так что читта будет считаться возникающим только обусловленно  авидья и представляться как упаданаскандха, ну и вот при таком заблуждении и речи не может быть о локуттарачитта и тем более о освобождении ума на Пути освобождения ума открытым Буддой.

----------

Won Soeng (16.06.2017)

----------


## Виктор О

> Возможно,но скорее не кажется)))тоже самое это не обязательно идентичное.Приводил пример в другой теме.Вот есть игрушка капитошка.я из нее буду лепить разные формы(фигуры),можно ли сказать что при каждой новой фигуре она полностью не соответствует предыдущей?Вы можете эту капитошку как угодно мять,но останется этой хренью-капитошкой)))...А мне вот интересно.Вообще по этой логике с перерождением следствие(одна жизнь)должна заменить собой предыдущую(причину), если причина создает новое рождение из ниокуда то это по меньшей мере странно..Да и какбы существо рождается от родителей,они причина появления его на свет.А оно их следствие.Как вообще происходит эта взаимосвязь в перерождении?Тогда разные существа должны быть взаимосвязанны все как минимум..Конечно,я возможно,очень тупой,но вот связи я не вижу никакой.


В физическом плане можно не ограничиваться формой капитошки или куска пластилина. Можно смотреть глубже - капитошка суть материя, на микроуровне уже неотличимая от поля и неотличимая от Вселенной. Вокруг капитошки есть молекулы газа, есть ее взаимодействие с гравитационными полями, обмен энергией и т. п. - которые так же изменятся при изменении формы капитошки. 

Т. е. при изменении формы капитошки изменяется и Вселенная. Это та же самая Вселенная или другая?

При изменении существа Вселенная так же изменяется. Рождение и смерть одного тела, смерть и рождение другого тела - это флуктуации в теле Вселенной вряд ли более значимые, чем лепка из пластилина. Существа на физическом уровне действительно взаимосвязаны - как проявления одной и той же Вселенной.

----------


## Фридегар

> Знание условий возникновения и прекращения


Тогда скажите, какое условие необходимо для танха? Чтобы она существовала...
И если у меня, к примеру одно понимание условий возникновения и прекращения, а у вас другое - кто рассудит? Кто скажет, вот ты прав а ты нет?
... и в буддизме нет "возникновения" в нашем смысле этого слова. Есть продуцирование одного другим, есть порождение, есть взаиморост. Но не возникновение в смысле возникновения из ничего. Как это принято считать в христианском смысле, когда бог создал мир из ничего. Восточные представления всегда утверждают, что одно возникает из предыдущего. Наша вселенная возникла из предыдущей, наша Земля возникла из предыдущей планеты. И т.д.

----------


## Фридегар

> И вот этот чисто Ваш перевод - в корне *не*верен.


Я пытаюсь понять дух того, что написано, но не букву. Как вы. Потому что она может оказаться мертвой.
Это общее представление в буддизме и других истинных философиях, что существует только то, что сознается. И в этом тексте тому дано ясное подтверждение. 
То, что сознается - то и существует. То как это сознается - так это и существует. Если это сознается ясно - это ясно и существует. Если это сознается смутно - это смутно и существует. Если это не сознается - это не существукет никак. Вообще никак. ... Если вы будете думать, как это часто бывает, что есть некое само по себе существующее знание, или сами по себе существующие предметы, вещи, процессы - то это сч точки зрения буддизма ошибочное представление. Все то, что существует - существует только так, как оно сознается. Для вас - так как вы это понимаете, для меня - так как я это понимаю. Для Будды, так как он это понимал, когда был в наших условиях. ...

Люди когда что-то понимают - они понимают это по-разному. 
Когда не понимают - не понимают очень часто одинаково.

----------

Виктор О (16.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я пытаюсь понять дух того, что написано, но не букву. Как вы. Потому что она может оказаться мертвой.
> ... .


Так и поймите пожалуйста дух, смысл того что тогда было сказано.

А для начала, хотя бы поймите пожалуйста смысл, того что есть отглагольное наречие сати , а есть имя существительное сати\смрити.
И вот по букве они одинаковы, а по духу значению смыслу - различны.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тогда скажите, какое условие необходимо для танха? Чтобы она существовала...
> И если у меня, к примеру одно понимание условий возникновения и прекращения, а у вас другое - кто рассудит? Кто скажет, вот ты прав а ты нет?
> ... и в буддизме нет "возникновения" в нашем смысле этого слова. Есть продуцирование одного другим, есть порождение, есть взаиморост. Но не возникновение в смысле возникновения из ничего. Как это принято считать в христианском смысле, когда бог создал мир из ничего. Восточные представления всегда утверждают, что одно возникает из предыдущего. Наша вселенная возникла из предыдущей, наша Земля возникла из предыдущей планеты. И т.д.


Нет, наоборот, это западные представления о возникновении чегото ограничиваются лишь прямой причинноследсвенной связью.

Древнеиндийская мысль выделяла минимум три типа возникновенияс, зависимости, обусловленности и причинных связей:

-прямая субстанциональная причинноследсвенная связь (напр. причина монеты - метал)
-связь общего с частями (напр. причина монеты - две её стороны и кромка)
- связь по типу когда есть одно, есть и другое (напр. причина одной стороны монеты, наличие другой её стороны)

И вот именно третий вид связи называется pratītya \ paṭicca, и только третий так называется, это именно обуславливающие причины, обуславливающая зависимость. Это не имеет никакого отношение к прямому типу принноследсвенной связи в котором одно возникает из другого.

----------

Won Soeng (16.06.2017), Дубинин (16.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда скажите, какое условие необходимо для танха? Чтобы она существовала...
> И если у меня, к примеру одно понимание условий возникновения и прекращения, а у вас другое - кто рассудит? Кто скажет, вот ты прав а ты нет?
> ... и в буддизме нет "возникновения" в нашем смысле этого слова. Есть продуцирование одного другим, есть порождение, есть взаиморост. Но не возникновение в смысле возникновения из ничего. Как это принято считать в христианском смысле, когда бог создал мир из ничего. Восточные представления всегда утверждают, что одно возникает из предыдущего. Наша вселенная возникла из предыдущей, наша Земля возникла из предыдущей планеты. И т.д.


При условии чувства возникает жажда. 
Что касается понимания: как понимаете, так и применяете. Применение покажет ошибки, заблуждения, надуманность, правильность, точность, результативность.

Дискуссия может дать лишь пищу для размышлений.

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> При условии чувства возникает жажда.


Да, это так. Но следующее звено или копна, на которую опирается предыдущее и без которого оно не может существовать это упадана. Так вот, может ли существовать жажда без того, чтобы она не была удовлетворяема? Если человек не будет пить - он в самом коротком времени умрет от обезвоживания. ...  




> Что касается понимания: как понимаете, так и применяете.


А так всякий и делает. Если поступает по своей воле.

----------


## Фридегар

> Так и поймите пожалуйста дух, смысл того что тогда было сказано.


прочтите дальше, что потом написал. Это вы не понимаете

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда Вы пишете о существовании, Вы используете опасный термин. Существование возникает при условии цепляния. Говорить о существовании звеньев - значит не видеть их сущность.

Что касается обусловленности жажды цеплянием, очень грубо можно отметить такую обусловленность. Ее даже можно условно назвать "условие достаточности". Жажда возникает при необходимом условии чувства и достаточном условии цепляния.

Но это примерно то же самое, что сказать, что кино возникает при необходимом условии камеры и достаточном условии проектора. То есть без возникшего цепляния нет рожденных совокупностей, которые бы обнаруживали возникшую жажду.

Пратьяя - это условие необходимое. Оно критично. Обратная обусловленность это лишь возможность рефлексии. Считать упадана условием возникновения танха - очень грубо. Это не тотальная ошибка, поскольку упадана наряду с санскара входит в группу кармы и обусловленность не линейная, а групповая. Но упадана обуславливает дукха, прежде все в звене бхава, это наблюдается прямо, с клеша, в которые входит жажды обусловлены дукха, и прежде всего это ведана.

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

выше написал, что когда люди что-то понимают - они понимают это каждый по-своему. И нет критерия для истинности их понимания, что касается абстрактных понятий и представлений. Такого критерия нет, если только они не объединены сангхой и традициями понимания того или иного процесса. ... Тогда как не понимают что-то люди примерно одинаково. Они автоматически договорились что-то не понимать определенным образом. К примеру, "есть анатта, которая означает, что нигде нет я". Мало кто понимает что это такое означает, большинство объединены внешним определением и внутренним непониманием.

----------

Виктор О (16.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Когда Вы пишете о существовании, Вы используете опасный термин. Существование возникает при условии цепляния. Говорить о существовании звеньев - значит не видеть их сущность.


Вы не реагируете никак на доводы вашего собеседника. Из этого можно сделать вывод, что вы его не слушаете, а разговариваете с "самим собой". Или со своим собственным астральным окружением. Вашими гостями и астральными домочадцами. ... специально окольно подошел к тому, что мы уже не раз обсуждали, чтобы в этом еще раз убедиться. ... Танха не может существовать без удовлетворения. Если не пить, то жажды не будет, потому что человек умрет. Потому, значение слова "упадана" - это прежде всего удовлетворение жажды. А потом уже "цепляние". Это одно из базовых понятий. 

Пока существует упадана, как говорит Будда - существует вообще рождение. Потому, что упадана это не просто удовлетворение, но удовлетворение "ниже". "Упа" - буквально "ниже". Ниже того состояния, из которого исходит желание, требующее его удовлетворения. Упадане противопоставляется "самадхи нимитта". Нимитта, как вы знаете, это внутренний образ, а "самадхи" это "сам" (само) + "адхи" (всегда означает направление вверх, выше). То есть "самадхи нимитта" объект высшего сосредоточения в противоположность упадане. Которая самоисходяща, как вода, которая льется всегда вниз ... и т.д.

----------


## Фридегар

... но это не значит, что ваши рассуждения ошибочны или полностью никому не нужны. Они нужны, прежде всего вам. Как мои - мне. Я просто думаю, как можно поговорить в смысле диалога, а не в смысле когда каждый пишет что-то свое на одной школьной доске.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> выше написал, что когда люди что-то понимают - они понимают это каждый по-своему. И нет критерия для истинности их понимания, что касается абстрактных понятий и представлений. Такого критерия нет, если только они не объединены сангхой и традициями понимания того или иного процесса. ... Тогда как не понимают что-то люди примерно одинаково. Они автоматически договорились что-то не понимать определенным образом. К примеру, "есть анатта, которая означает, что нигде нет я". Мало кто понимает что это такое означает, большинство объединены внешним определением и внутренним непониманием.


Да не,  ежу и любому дебилу, понятно что такое анатта. Только почему-то буддисты воспринимают такое понимание анатты, как оскорбление их чувств, оскорбление чувств верующих.

----------


## Фридегар

> Да не,  ежу и любому дебилу, понятно что такое анатта. Только почему-то буддисты воспринимают такое понимание анатты, как оскорбление их чувств, оскорбление чувств верующих.


не любому, только ученому. На самом же деле, анатта - это только сознательный процесс. Не что-то, существующее само по себе. Как "закон природы" типа тяготения. "Хотим мы этого или нет", как говорят. Только когда хотим, чтобы этот процесс отделения анатта от атта существовал - только тогда он и существует...

... кстати, к слову. Ссылку дали на другой площадке. На "Дхаммападу". И там есть такие слова: 

Attā hi attano nātho, ko hi nātho paro siyā
Переведено так: 
"Ведь свое я – господин себе. Кто же еще может быть господином?" 

http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/dhammapada.htm#n12

----------


## Фридегар

> Счастье, есть? Судя по буддизму, его нет, никогда не было, и никогда не будет.


Конечно есть. Как равное по силе и качеству несчастью. В этом и есть главное несчастье.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не реагируете никак на доводы вашего собеседника. Из этого можно сделать вывод, что вы его не слушаете, а разговариваете с "самим собой". Или со своим собственным астральным окружением. Вашими гостями и астральными домочадцами. ... специально окольно подошел к тому, что мы уже не раз обсуждали, чтобы в этом еще раз убедиться. ... Танха не может существовать без удовлетворения. Если не пить, то жажды не будет, потому что человек умрет. Потому, значение слова "упадана" - это прежде всего удовлетворение жажды. А потом уже "цепляние". Это одно из базовых понятий. 
> 
> Пока существует упадана, как говорит Будда - существует вообще рождение. Потому, что упадана это не просто удовлетворение, но удовлетворение "ниже". "Упа" - буквально "ниже". Ниже того состояния, из которого исходит желание, требующее его удовлетворения. Упадане противопоставляется "самадхи нимитта". Нимитта, как вы знаете, это внутренний образ, а "самадхи" это "сам" (само) + "адхи" (всегда означает направление вверх, выше). То есть "самадхи нимитта" объект высшего сосредоточения в противоположность упадане. Которая самоисходяща, как вода, которая льется всегда вниз ... и т.д.


Я уже отвечал Вам на этот вопрос раньше. Удовлетворение - это неканоничное, Ваше измышление. Жажда и есть накопленный опыт получения приятного,  избавления от неприятного. Нет отдельно от звена "жажда" еще и звена "удовлетворение жажды". Вы и тогда проигнорировали мой ответ, и сейчас вряд ли будет польза от его повторения.

Остальное тоже неканонично. Неясно чем Вас не устраивает обычный смысл самадхи как вовлеченного внимания, а нимитта как заметный элемент этого вовлечения. У меня вот частая нимитта - кожный зуд.

----------

Монферран (16.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Конечно есть. Как равное по силе и качеству несчастью. В этом и есть главное несчастье.


Ни какой оргазм не стоит того, чтобы платить за него сердечной нестерпимой телесной болью. Дети от стыда прикрывают половые органы рукой, когда они голые. А не подобно ли это попытке прикрыть рукой сердце? Стыдящиеся врут самим себе, что они боятся быть голыми и боятся секса. А что если на самом деле, по правде, они боятся не быть голыми и не секса, а сердечной боли? Если по правде? Может, хватит уже врать? Все эти разговоры о том, что надо жить без войны, они тоже построены на вранье. Всюду враньё. Не смерти, своей и чужой, боятся врущие, а боятся они боли. Не из-за того что ему было жалко старуху и девку, плакал и рыдал Раскольников из Преступления и наказания Достоевского. Плакал и рыдал он, из-за чего-то другого, а старуху и девку он проклинал с ненавистью, тысячи раз. И не поняли люди Достоевского. И в самом деле. Боятся быть голыми, а сами нудизмом занимаются? Какая же тут боязнь? Так и Раскольников, приврал. Трошки.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> они боятся не быть голыми и не секса, а сердечной боли? Если по правде? Может, хватит уже врать?


Анаттисты-буддисты, взрослые люди. А ведут себя как дети. И взрослые нудисты ведут себя как дети. Не удивительно, что будда сказал, что надо иметь стыд. Было бы удивительно если бы он, после проповеди анатты, не проповедовал бы о стыде.

----------


## Фил

> Анаттисты-буддисты, взрослые люди. А ведут себя как дети. И взрослые нудисты ведут себя как дети. Не удивительно, что будда сказал, что надо иметь стыд. Было бы удивительно если бы он, после проповеди анатты, не проповедовал бы о стыде.


А в бане?

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> А в бане?


У детей от пяти до одиннадцати или до двенадцати лет, стыд возникает в бане, при условии что в ней ребёнок находится не один, а с другим человеком или с другими людьми. Именно поэтому дети и любят ходить в бани. Но врут, что не любят. Говорят, мне стыдно, не хочу идти в баню, всё анатта.

----------


## Фил

> У детей от пяти до одиннадцати или до двенадцати лет, стыд возникает в бане, при условии что в ней ребёнок находится не один, а с другим человеком или с другими людьми. Именно поэтому дети и любят ходить в бани. Но врут, что не любят. Говорят, мне стыдно, не хочу идти в баню, всё анатта.


У Вас confirmation bias - все что угодно доказывает неаравильность анатта, если не доказывает, то Вы это адаптируете так, чтобы доказывало. Всеядная теория, как у Фрейда. Не опровергнешь! Но и не проверишь....

----------


## Иоан

> О чём ?


О глобальности вашего опроса. 
Явно же не о том, что большинство, из трех вами опрошенных, это два, включая интервьюэра.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> А буддизм то ведь, традиционно по современным учебникам и изучается (ну и изучался так и раньше).


Вы имеете ввиду учебники Щербатского? Так не самые плохие.

----------


## Иоан

> Ес, и поэтому наличие т.н. "сознания"- есть плод религиозного мышления- предмет веры, потому- что этот символ ("сознание") не может быть наложен ни на одно из известных переживаний.


Как и время. Как и пространство. 
Как и любая абстракция, в общем, особенно, если не путать "религиозное мышление" с предшествующими по времени.

----------

Дубинин (16.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы имеете ввиду учебники Щербатского? Так не самые плохие.


Хорошие книги. 

Имел же ввиду учебные пособия принятые в традиционных системах буддийского образования.  Они всегда довольно современные, хоть и опираются на более ранние. В принципе это вполне принятая практика  для систем образования вообще, а не только в буддизме.

----------


## Иоан

> Хорошие книги. 
> 
> Имел же ввиду учебные пособия принятые в традиционных системах буддийского образования.


В традиционных системах буддийского образования акцент на запоминание, что намекает на предшествующую устную передачу как традиционную.
Что, разумеется, никому не должно мешать нести дичь про "традиционные буддийские учебники".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В традиционных системах буддийского образования акцент на запоминание, что намекает на предшествующую устную передачу как традиционную. 
> Что, разумеется, никому не должно мешать нести дичь про "традиционные буддийские учебники".


Акцент в первую очередь делается на понимании смысла.
Запоминание и устные обьяснения, также и грают важную роль (опять же специфика разницы развития наук по отношению к письменности сказывается, как и на прочих моментах обучения)

Почему дичь ? 
Поинтересуйтесь системами буддийского образования в современных буддийских странах.
Поинтересуйтесь системами буддийского образования в  буддийских странах более ранних периодов истории.

Может поймёте, а может и дальше диванную дичь, не имеющую отношения к реальности, по выходным дням нести будете.

----------


## Иоан

> Акцент на запоминание во всех системах образования.
> 
> Почему дичь ? 
> Поинтересуйтесь системами буддийского образования в современных буддийских странах.


Зачем?



> Поинтересуйтесь системами буддийского образования в буддийских странах более ранних периодов истории.


Это которые устные, или которые на буддийском эсперанто, общебуддийские?



> Может поймёте, а может и дальше диванную дичь, не имеющую отношения к реальности, по выходным дням нести будете.


Вряд ли пойму, зачем вы уводите тему в современное образование каких-то мифических современных "буддийских стран".
Так что, выбора вы не оставляете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это которые устные, или которые на буддийском эсперанто, общебуддийские?
> 
> Вряд ли пойму, зачем вы уводите тему в современное образование каких-то мифических современных "буддийских стран".
> Так что, выбора вы не оставляете.


Потомучто пишу именно о системах буддийского образования именно современных традиционно-буддийских стран.
А также о системах буддийского образования этих же стран в прошлом, плюс про исходную систему буддийского образования в Индиях в бытность их буддийскими.

----------


## Иоан

> Потомучто пишу именно о системах буддийского образования именно современных традиционно-буддийских стран.
> А также о системах буддийского образования этих же стран в прошлом, плюс про исходную систему буддийского образования в Индиях в бытность их буддийскими.


Ну, если "также о системах буддийского образования этих же стран в прошлом", тот так и пишите- "учебников не было".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, если "также о системах буддийского образования этих же стран в прошлом", тот так и пишите- "учебников не было".


Были учебники, даже до внедрения письменности - были.

----------


## Иоан

> Были учебники, даже до внедрения письменности - были.


Где, в уме платониста?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Где, в уме ..... ?


В уме держали, да.
И составляли в уме.

----------


## Иоан

> В уме держали, да.
> И составляли в уме.


Так платонисты не называли фактами то, что держали в уме, в отличие от вас.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так платонисты не называли фактами то, что держали в уме, в отличие от вас.


Почему и пишу, что разные пути развития культуры и науки.

Платонисты к буддизму не имеют отношения. И их взгляды не имеют отношения к развитии науки в Индиях. Наука в Индиях развивалась другим путём и там очень много можно найти несогласий с утверждениями греческих учёных. И вот один из корней и причин этих несогласий какраз вытекает из того, что письменность появилась у них на разных этапах развития общества.

----------


## Иоан

> Почему и пишу, что разные пути развития культуры и науки.


Как и неначерченные буквы, но вы же и так это знали.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как и неначерченные буквы, но вы же и так это знали.


Неначертанные буквы, это - _понятие "буквы "._
Где отсутствует письменность - отсутствует и  _понятие "буквы "._

----------


## Иоан

> Неначертанные буквы, это - _понятие "буквы "._
> Где отсутствует письменность - отсутствует и  _понятие "буквы "._


Так в древних Индиях же было, по вашему, полно криптоплатонистов, типа вас, так что равновесие, с вашей помощью, восстанавливается немедленно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так в древних Индиях же было, по вашему, полно криптоплатонистов, типа вас, так что равновесие, с вашей помощью, восстанавливается немедленно.


Ни разу не использовал слов платонисты или криптоплатонисты в отношении Индий.
Это Ваше.

----------


## Иоан

> Ни разу не использовал слов платонисты или криптоплатонисты в отношении Индий.
> Это Ваше.


А то. 
Никогда не оспаривал вашу привилегию нести дичь про письменность в дописьменной культуре, и выдавать это за факты.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А то. 
> Никогда не оспаривал вашу привилегию нести дичь про письменность в дописьменной культуре, и выдавать это за факты.


Пример, где именно у меня про письменность в дописьменной культуре ?

----------


## Иоан

> Пример, где у меня про письменность в дописьменной культуре ?


Что вы подразумеваете под "у меня"? Как, предположительно, единый адресант, вы демонстрируете удивительную забывчивость относительно своих идей.
Примерно сравнимую с амнезийностью Дж. Роулингс, по каким причинам она вообще начала писать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что вы подразумеваете под "у меня"? Как, предположительно, единый адресант, вы демонстрируете удивительную забывчивость относительно своих идей.
> .


Приведите пример, приведите конкретное моё сообщение, где у меня написано о письменности в дописьменной культуре.

----------


## Иоан

> Приведите пример, приведите конкретное моё сообщение, где у меня написано о письменности в до письменной культуре.


Вы до сих пор считаете сообщения о дописьменных трактатах вашими?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы до сих пор считаете сообщения о дописьменных трактатах вашими?


Да - шастры, бхашья и другие типы  трактатов в Индиях до возникновения там письменности составлялись устно.
И они именно трактаты: так как являются научными сочинениями, хоть и созданы в устной литературной форме.

----------


## Иоан

> Да - шастры, бхашья и другие типы  трактатов в Индиях до возникновения там письменности составлялись устно.
> И они именно трактаты: так как являются научными сочинениями, хоть и созданы в устной литературной форме.


Т.е. вы солидарны с Дж роулингс?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. вы солидарны с Дж роулингс?


Уход от темы разговора.

----------


## Иоан

> Уход от темы разговора.


Нет, возвращение к теме разговора.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, возвращение к теме разговора.


Ну если Вас интересует идеи автора Гарри Поттера - удачи !

----------


## Иоан

> Ну если Вас интересует идеи автора Гарри Поттера - удачи !


Некоторых интересует буддизм, вас же интересуют саркастичные проклятья адептов Дж. Роулингз, которые вы не намерены исполнять. В стиле той же Дж Роулингс.
Кто то из вас не на том форуме.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Некоторых интересует буддизм, вас же интересуют саркастичные проклятья адептов Дж. Роулингз, которые вы не намерены исполнять. В стиле той же Дж Роулингс.
> Кто то из вас не на том форуме.


Да именно буддизм - наука постижения возникшая в дописьменных Индиях и сохранённая в странах с буддийской культурой и мировоззрением.

Дж. Роулингз - это чисто Ваше.

----------


## Иоан

> Да именно буддизм - наука постижения


"Наука постижения" разве это не масло масляное?




> Дж. Роулингз - это чисто Ваше.


Ну, как сказать... Фильмы смотрели, книги читали?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Наука постижения" разве это не масло масляное?
> 
> 
> ?


Вполне можно так сказать, так как слово наука употребляется не только в общем значении , но и для обозначения какогото конкретного научного предмета, отрасли знания. И даже больше, так как намного чаще употребляется со значением логия, и более редко со значением гнозис. И есть даже наука - гносеология.

Предмет же буддизма: бодхи - понимание, познание, постижение.




> "
> Ну, как сказать... Фильмы смотрели, книги читали?


Нет.
И вообще много людей не смотрели фильмов о Гарри Потере и не читали о нём книг.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Всё ли у будды было в порядке с головой? Вот смотрите. В этом отрывке из буддийской книги, будда высказывает суть, смысл, своего учения анатта. Цитирую.
"– Приведи еще пример.
– Например, государь, свеженадоенное молоко спустя некоторое время превращается в
простоквашу, из простокваши получается сливочное масло, из сливочного масла –
топленое . Если кто-нибудь будет утверждать, что и молоко, и простокваша, и сливочное
масло, и топленое масло – одно и то же, то будут ли его слова истинны, государь?
– Нет, почтенный, но одно возникло благодаря другому.
– Вот так же, государь, и последовательность дхарм связуется: иным становится, иным
преходит, как бы безначально, бесконечно связуется, а потому и не тот и не иной получается
в сцеплении очередного сознания.
– Прекрасно, почтенный Нагасена."
Конец цитаты.

Коротко поясню, что означают те слова будды, если кто не понял. Те слова будды которые я процитировал, означают, что по мнению будды тело человека стареет, в течении жизни, и не остаётся неизменно молодым в течении жизни. Именно это будда и имел в виду. Именно это он заявил в своём учении анатта. Но неужели обычные люди, сами, без помощи будды были бы не способны понять, что их тело может быть постареет и может быть не будет неизменно молодым в течении жизни? Наверное всё-таки могли. Так в чём же тогда дело, неужели ради того чтобы научить людей знанию того, что в мире есть старение и старость, будда проповедовал своё учение анатта? Нет, не в этом оказывается дело. Оказывается будда применил маленькую хитрость, он попытался кого-то обмануть, и поэтому перевёл разговор на старение и  старость. А до того как он перевёл разговор на старение и старость, он сказал что в любом возрасте своё тело это не я, и своё тело не своё. В любом, возрасте. Это, сказал будда. 

Вот в чём дело. Вот что главное в его учении. А разговор про старость, про которую любой дебил знает и без будды, будда завёл потому, что он попытался кого-то обмануть. Ну в самом деле, любой дебил же знает что в мире есть старость. Значит, не эта весть, не эта информация, является главной в учении анатта. 

Да, таки тело пятилетнего и тело семидесятилетнего, это не одно и то же. Да. Без будды люди этого не поняли бы. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GacE09yKpwM

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей Иванович, что если Вы ошиблись и поняли очень поверхностно, не увидели глубины? Или Вы считаете всех глупее себя?
Ваш способ критиковать буддизм довольно легковесный, Ваша аргументация показывает, что Вы не понимаете то, что критикуете.

Как Вы думаете, интересно ли с Вами дискутировать? Невежество часто бывает воинствующим. Вы пока не в теме. Можно было бы просто Вас проигнорировать, но людям помогает обратная связь, даже когда она им не нравится.
Вам тоже поможет, со временем.

----------

Виктор О (19.06.2017), Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Сергей Иванович, что если Вы ошиблись и поняли очень поверхностно, не увидели глубины? Или Вы считаете всех глупее себя?
> Ваш способ критиковать буддизм довольно легковесный, Ваша аргументация показывает, что Вы не понимаете то, что критикуете.
> 
> Как Вы думаете, интересно ли с Вами дискутировать? Невежество часто бывает воинствующим. Вы пока не в теме. Можно было бы просто Вас проигнорировать, но людям помогает обратная связь, даже когда она им не нравится.
> Вам тоже поможет, со временем.


Да не, я не воинствую. Я просто объясняю, что именно сказал будда, что именно имел в виду будда, что именно означают его слова. А его слова означают вот что. Что если жил  человек, которому было пять лет, и дожил он до семидесяти лет, то, вот эти два человека, пятилетний и семидесятилетний, это не один и тот же человек а это два разных человека. Именно это, сказал будда и именно это он имел в виду. После того как будда это сказал, он сказал что он этого никогда не говорил и что он не это, имел в виду. Именно всё это сказано буддой, в учении анатта, в тхеравадинском учении. Ещё, в этом же учении, буддой сказано что тело пятилетнего вообще не было своим для этого пятилетнего, никогда не было своим для этого пятилетнего, и что самого этого пятилетнего вообще нет и никогда не было, и что тело этого пятилетнего, оно вообще ничьё, и телом пятилетнего не является и никогда не являлось потому, что этого пятилетнего нет и никогда не было. Вот, что сказано в учении анатта. Вы же, мне пытались доказать что всей этой глупости в учении анатта не сказано, и что сказано в нём нечто другое. 

Видите как просто. Можно вовсе не воинствовать а наоборот, во всём соглашаться с буддой и посмотреть, что из этого получится. Я как раз во всём с буддой соглашался. И вот какая глупость получилась. А вы говорите, нет мол этой глупости в анатте, нету её там. Вы, это говорите а не я. Чтобы доказать что сумасшедший является сумасшедшим, психиатры вовсе не спорят с ним, а наоборот во всём соглашаются с ним, но при одном условии, при условии чтобы он не отказывался от своих слов, при условии чтобы он не говорил что он, по его мнению никогда не говорил то, что по мнению психиатров он на самом деле говорил. Это называется, последовательность. Психиатрический термин. А когда больной, сумасшедший, говорит а, а после этого, через 5 минут, говорит что он никогда не говорил а, это называется не последовательность. В психиатрии.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет, Вы неверно поняли содержание беседы, ее контекст, цель и приводимые метафоры.Это оттого, вто Вы изначально настроены легкомысленно, а взялись за один из глубочайших текстов. Это как в анекдоте. "Аккуратнее крючки пиши, сынок" - "папа, это не крючки, это интегралы".

Вы сейчас не понимаете, но Вы выставляете себя на посмешище.

----------

Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Чтобы доказать что сумасшедший является сумасшедшим, психиатры вовсе не спорят с ним, а наоборот во всём соглашаются с ним, но при одном условии, при условии чтобы он не отказывался от своих слов, при условии чтобы он не говорил что он, по его мнению никогда не говорил то, что по мнению психиатров он на самом деле говорил. Это называется, последовательность.


Вот это наверное, никто не понял кроме меня. Я объясню. Я имел в виду что психиатры говорят сумасшедшему. Ты, если что-то скажешь, то не говори после этого, что ты этого никогда не говорил.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Нет, Вы неверно поняли содержание беседы, ее контекст, цель и приводимые метафоры.Это оттого, вто Вы изначально настроены легкомысленно, а взялись за один из глубочайших текстов. Это как в анекдоте. "Аккуратнее крючки пиши, сынок" - "папа, это не крючки, это интегралы".
> 
> Вы сейчас не понимаете, но Вы выставляете себя на посмешище.


Ну естественно. Сказать что своё тело не своё, и что себя нет, это не посмешище. Это умный ум.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Нет, Вы неверно поняли содержание беседы, ее контекст, цель и приводимые метафоры.Это оттого, вто Вы изначально настроены легкомысленно, а взялись за один из глубочайших текстов. Это как в анекдоте. "Аккуратнее крючки пиши, сынок" - "папа, это не крючки, это интегралы".
> 
> Вы сейчас не понимаете, но Вы выставляете себя на посмешище.


Сейчас, мы всё выясним. На примере тела пятилетнего. Это будет просто, как 2+2=4.
Итак, отвечайте на вопрос. Согласно учению анатта, является ли тело пятилетнего человека, его телом?

----------


## Won Soeng

Ваши размышления просто не в тему. Будда не говорил о теле. Просто Вы влезли в вопросы, о которых пока Вам рано рассуждать. А возможно - уже и поздно. Не вижу ни малейшей перспективы Вас обучать. Вы легко найдете достаточно недалеких людей, с которыми с наслаждением будете делиться убеждениями. Но Вы не сможете забыть, что Вас осмеяли и отвергли. Это такой урок, который сделает свою работу со временем.

----------

Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> А когда больной, сумасшедший, говорит а, а после этого, через 5 минут, говорит что он никогда не говорил а, это называется не последовательность. В психиатрии.


А термин а, взят из науки под названием логика. Сумасшедшие что-то там говорили про то, что по их мнению а это не а, а б это не б. А ещё они говорили, что доказать что их слова это сумасшествие, не возможно, потому что вообще ничего доказать не возможно в этом мире, по их мнению. Отчего же? Доказать что правда это правда, доказать это, возможно, вполне возможно.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Ваши размышления просто не в тему. Будда не говорил о теле. Просто Вы влезли в вопросы, о которых пока Вам рано рассуждать. А возможно - уже и поздно. Не вижу ни малейшей перспективы Вас обучать. Вы легко найдете достаточно недалеких людей, с которыми с наслаждением будете делиться убеждениями. Но Вы не сможете забыть, что Вас осмеяли и отвергли. Это такой урок, который сделает свою работу со временем.


Ах не говорил о теле? Как же не говорил, когда в учении анатта, сказано, о теле? Или будда только о душевных страданиях говорил, а о телесных страданиях никогда не говорил?

----------


## Won Soeng

Ваша замороченность похожа на компульсивное поведение.

----------

Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ах не говорил о теле? Как же не говорил, когда в учении анатта, сказано, о теле? Или будда только о душевных страданиях говорил, а о телесных страданиях никогда не говорил?


Понимаете Вы или нет, речь в рассматриваемой Вами беседе идет не о теле. Вы предполагаете наиболее примитивный смысл, и ошибаетесь. Но упорствуете. Это и есть воинствующее невежество. Вы убеждены в примитивности буддизма и пытаетесь это доказать. Причина в том, что Вы будучи человеком недалеким, считаете других еще глупее себя. Ваше поведение - компульсивное, у Вас заметное психическое расстройство. Это Вас не извиняет, но делает дальнейшую дискуссию с Вами бесполезной. Вы должны понять, что Вы отвергнуты, Вы не адекватный собеседник.

----------

Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Понимаете Вы или нет, речь в рассматриваемой Вами беседе идет не о теле. Вы предполагаете наиболее примитивный смысл, и ошибаетесь. Но упорствуете. Это и есть воинствующее невежество. Вы убеждены в примитивности буддизма и пытаетесь это доказать. Причина в том, что Вы будучи человеком недалеким, считаете других еще глупее себя. Ваше поведение - компульсивное, у Вас заметное психическое расстройство. Это Вас не извиняет, но делает дальнейшую дискуссию с Вами бесполезной. Вы должны понять, что Вы отвергнуты, Вы не адекватный собеседник.


Господь с вами. Я вам, задал вопрос о теле. Вы, на этот вопрос не ответили. Почему? Боитесь, что выяснится, кто тут на самом деле не адекватный? Ну, если в рассматриваемой мной и в упомянутой вами, беседе, речь идёт не о теле, то тогда ответьте на мой вопрос о теле пятилетнего. И мы выясним, о чём на самом деле шла речь в учении анатта. Ведь, шла же, о теле?

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Понимаете Вы или нет, речь в рассматриваемой Вами беседе идет не о теле. Вы предполагаете наиболее примитивный смысл, и ошибаетесь. Но упорствуете. Это и есть воинствующее невежество. Вы убеждены в примитивности буддизма и пытаетесь это доказать. Причина в том, что Вы будучи человеком недалеким, считаете других еще глупее себя. Ваше поведение - компульсивное, у Вас заметное психическое расстройство. Это Вас не извиняет, но делает дальнейшую дискуссию с Вами бесполезной. Вы должны понять, что Вы отвергнуты, Вы не адекватный собеседник.


Ну понятное дело, что если вы, на мой вопрос не ответите, и это ваше высказывание, которое в этом сообщении процитировано мной, и которое не является доказательством того что оно является правдой, будете пытаться использовать в качестве доказательства того что оно является правдой, то конечно, тогда всем будет видно и понятно, что ваши слова обо мне это правда. Конечно, победа в таком случае будет за вами, и всем будет видно и понятно, что я сказал о буддизме не правду, а вот ваши слова обо мне это правда. Всем, сразу, будет это понятно. Вы, главное, на вопрос не отвечайте. И тогда вы докажете, что ваши слова обо мне это правда. А вот если вы, на мой вопрос ответите, то тогда, потом, всем будет видно и понятно, что ваши слова обо мне это не правда. Просто, враньё, брехня. Просто слова. Не содержащие в себе правду.

----------


## Won Soeng

Зачем Вы задаете вопрос о теле? В тексте речь идет об анатта. Тело Вы приплели по собственной инициативе. Вы привязаны к телу, это Ваша заморочка.
Анатта это достаточно глубокий принцип, чтобы поставить Вас в тупик. 

Пока Вы не готовы всерьез и с уважением подходить к учению, нет смысла чему-то Вас учить. Раз уж Вы здесь, то никуда уже не денетесь. Фиксированные идеи держат Вас в тюрьме надежнее любых замков. Пока Вы не заподозрите себя в привязанности к глупым заблуждениям, не сможете от них освободиться. И будете цепляться к разным людям, с жаждой что-то им доказать.

----------

Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

Думаю, как минимум, половина населения планеты не сможет понять надмирское знание открытое Буддой, еще меньше - принять его, вследствие неразвитости или недостатка заслуг. Ведь поначалу и мирянам его не давали, считали, что слишком много пыли в глазах. 
Чего уж говорить о явных неадекватах ) 
Будда давал человеку лишь то знание, которое он способен воспринять. А сейчас любому дурню можно любую сутту в инете нарыть и не поняв суть, бегать по форумам и кричать про вранье )

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Зачем Вы задаете вопрос о теле? В тексте речь идет об анатта. Тело Вы приплели по собственной инициативе. Вы привязаны к телу, это Ваша заморочка.
> Анатта это достаточно глубокий принцип, чтобы поставить Вас в тупик. 
> 
> Пока Вы не готовы всерьез и с уважением подходить к учению, нет смысла чему-то Вас учить. Раз уж Вы здесь, то никуда уже не денетесь. Фиксированные идеи держат Вас в тюрьме надежнее любых замков. Пока Вы не заподозрите себя в привязанности к глупым заблуждениям, не сможете от них освободиться. И будете цепляться к разным людям, с жаждой что-то им доказать.


Так учение анатта, это учение о том, что своё тело, не своё. И то, что вы не ответили на мой вопрос, показывает, что вы сумасшедший. Ни больше ни меньше. Ну хорошо. О чём, если не о теле, то о чём, шла речь в той беседе, в том тексте? О душе что-ли? Или о глазе? Глаз это тело.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Вон Соенг, сказал обо мне не правду, соврал, и при этом он наверное считает, что его враньё, само по себе уж`е является доказательством того, что оно не враньё а правда.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так учение анатта, это учение о том, что своё тело, не своё. И то, что вы не ответили на мой вопрос, показывает, что вы сумасшедший. Ни больше ни меньше. Ну хорошо. О чём, если не о теле, то о чём, шла речь в той беседе, в том тексте? О душе что-ли? Или о глазе? Глаз это тело.


Нет, учение Анатта это не теле. И то что Вы ищете в других сумасшествие, показывает, что Вам нужна профессиональная психиатрическая помощь. Учение Будды не предназначено для людей психически нездоровых. Сначала Вам необходимо освободиться от навязчивых состояний.

Правду о себе Вы должны знать сами. А свое мнение о Вас каждый сложит без какой-либо помощи. 

На этом беседа с Вами завершена. Когда поймете, что для получения учения необходимо преисполниться уважением - Вы найдете для себя хорошего друга. А пока Вы ищите лишь подтверждений, что Ваша психическая болезнь вполне нормальна и вокруг люди здоровы не более Вас, лечение может быть только принудительным.

----------

Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Анатта - значит нет главного, центрального. Что бы ни воспринималось как главное, воспринимается таким лишь по причине привязанности, склонности, цепляния. 
В общем ряду явлений главного не найти. В один момент главное одно, в другой - другое. 

Это не единственное и не лучшее объяснение. Ничего особенного. В ряду многих других.

----------

Михаил_ (17.06.2017), Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Нет, учение Анатта это не теле. И то что Вы ищете в других сумасшествие, показывает, что Вам нужна профессиональная психиатрическая помощь. Учение Будды не предназначено для людей психически нездоровых. Сначала Вам необходимо освободиться от навязчивых состояний.
> 
> Правду о себе Вы должны знать сами. А свое мнение о Вас каждый сложит без какой-либо помощи. 
> 
> На этом беседа с Вами завершена. Когда поймете, что для получения учения необходимо преисполниться уважением - Вы найдете для себя хорошего друга. А пока Вы ищите лишь подтверждений, что Ваша психическая болезнь вполне нормальна и вокруг люди здоровы не более Вас, лечение может быть только принудительным.


Я не собирался пытаться сделать так, чтобы будду и буддистов принудительно поместили в психушку. Не за тем я пришёл, на форум. Не собирался я и отнимать у них подаяние, которое им подают миряне.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Анатта - значит нет главного, центрального. Что бы ни воспринималось как главное, воспринимается таким лишь по причине привязанности, склонности, цепляния. 
> В общем ряду явлений главного не найти. В один момент главное одно, в другой - другое. 
> 
> Это не единственное и не лучшее объяснение. Ничего особенного. В ряду многих других.


Главного? Это как про старость что-ли? Я не понял.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Главного? Это как про старость что-ли? Я не понял.


Это сообщение было написано не Вам. Вы и не сможете понять, сначала Вам нужно освободиться от навязчивого состояния.

----------

Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Главного? Это как про старость что-ли? Я не понял.


А вот Владимир Николаевич три способа не нахождения "главного" описал.

А с существованием переживания "вечной  независимой атты" возникающей спонтанно- Будда не спорил.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> А вот Владимир Николаевич три способа не нахождения "главного" описал.
> 
> А с существованием переживания "вечной  независимой атты" возникающей спонтанно- Будда не спорил.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-qDHM0slB0

Будда умеет говорить длинно и не понятно, и в конце концов заканчивать это выводом, что его нет.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> А с существованием переживания "вечной  независимой атты" возникающей спонтанно- Будда не спорил.


Зато он спорил с тем, что вечное я есть.

----------


## Дубинин

> Зато он спорил с тем, что вечное я есть.


Никогда не спорил.. (во всех сутрах говорил что "его найти нельзя"- это да, а то, что оно есть "в ощущении"- это само собой разумеется, иначе зачем его пытаться "искать и не находить")

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-qDHM0slB0
> 
> Будда умеет говорить длинно и не понятно, и в конце концов заканчивать это выводом, что его нет.


Будда говорил, что его, будды, нет.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Никогда не спорил.. (во всех сутрах говорил что "его найти нельзя"- это да, а то, что оно есть "в ощущении"- это само собой разумеется, иначе зачем его пытаться "искать и не находить")


Нет, он не говорил что его найти нельзя. Он говорил что его нет. А это, два разных по смыслу высказывания. К тому же, будда говорил что своё тело, не своё, и никогда не было и никогда не будет своим, и что оно ничьё.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Бред сумасшедшего.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Он поставил знак равенства, между моим телом и телом другого человека? Или что? Вон Соенг вот, отказался отвечать на мой вопрос о теле пятилетнего. Испугался?

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, он не говорил что его найти нельзя. Он говорил что его нет. А это, два разных по смыслу высказывания. К тому же, будда говорил что своё тело, не своё, и никогда не было и никогда не будет своим, и что оно ничьё.


"Его нет"- Будда утверждать не мог, иначе не было- бы того, о чём вообще речь (ощущения атта), он говорил что его нельзя найти,  разными предлагаемыми в сутрах способами и "не находимой атты нет"- это да.. (но остаётся по факту "переживание я"- не находимое предлагаемыми методами)

----------

Шуньяананда (18.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Никогда не спорил.. (во всех сутрах говорил что "его найти нельзя"- это да, а то, что оно есть "в ощущении"- это само собой разумеется, иначе зачем его пытаться "искать и не находить")


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-qDHM0slB0

----------


## Дубинин

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-qDHM0slB0


Вы не понимаете- это? Что в этом сложного? "ощущение вечного независимого я есть", а найти иным способом признаки такого существования- нельзя.. Как мираж в пустыне- ощущение оазиса есть- а найти нельзя.

----------

Won Soeng (17.06.2017), Доня (19.06.2017), Мяснов (19.06.2017), Фил (17.06.2017), Шуньяананда (18.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> "Его нет"- Будда утверждать не мог, иначе не было- бы того, о чём вообще речь (ощущения атта), он говорил что его нельзя найти,  разными предлагаемыми в сутрах способами и "не находимой атты нет"- это да.. (но остаётся по факту "переживание я"- не находимое предлагаемыми методами)


Сказано много, и не понятно. Я не понял. Я Вон Соенгу вопрос задал, а Вон Соенг на мой вопрос не ответил. Ответьте вы. Но, не от себя а от буддизма, ответьте. Слова Преображенского кто на ком стоял? означают, что он не понял сказанного, что сказано было слишком запутанно.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Вы не понимаете- это? Что в этом сложного? "ощущение вечного независимого я есть", а найти иным способом признаки такого существования- нельзя.. Как мираж в пустыне- ощущение оазиса есть- а найти нельзя.


Будда утверждал, что  ощущение вечного  я, является не правдой и не является правдой. Он что-то говорил о верёвке и змее, об иллюзии. Он сказал, что я не я, что я вообще нет, что слово я это враньё и не правда, что это слово ни о чём, что это слово не обозначает никакой правды. Вот что сказал будда.  Ваши слова выглядят как враньё. К тому же, говорите вы запутанно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Сказано много, и не понятно. Я не понял. Я Вон Соенгу вопрос задал, а Вон Соенг на мой вопрос не ответил. Ответьте вы. Но, не от себя а от буддизма, ответьте. Слова Преображенского кто на ком стоял? означают, что он не понял сказанного, что сказано было слишком запутанно.


Если про тело.. то  ощущение "одного и того- же тела" всегда спонтанно есть", но это "ощущение" нельзя применить ни к чему физическому и реальному- оставшемуся неизменным с детства.

----------

Мяснов (19.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не понимаете- это? Что в этом сложного? "ощущение вечного независимого я есть", а найти иным способом признаки такого существования- нельзя.. Как мираж в пустыне- ощущение оазиса есть- а найти нельзя.


Человек болен, навязчивое состояние. Возможно лекарства не принял, обострение.

----------

Дубинин (17.06.2017), Монферран (17.06.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Слова Преображенского кто на ком стоял? означают, что он не понял сказанного, что сказано было слишком запутанно.


О каких-то там совокупностях, в буддизме сказано. А нельзя сказать короче, одним словом, тело? Ведь совокупностями в буддизме названо тело.  Совокупности какие-то. Вон, и Вон Соенг сказал что в анатте не сказано о теле. Теперь понятно, зачем было употреблено слово совокупности.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Если про тело.. то  ощущение "одного и того- же тела" всегда спонтанно есть", но это "ощущение" нельзя применить ни к чему физическому и реальному- оставшемуся неизменным с детства.


Почему, нельзя?

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему же нельзя?


Потому- что, понятие надо накладывать на достоверную основу. Если вы что-то переживаете "тем-же самым"- но поискав не находите "неизменного того-же самого", то ваше переживание никуда не делось- оно есть, но оно ложно (нельзя найти того, к чему оно относится- "неизменного тела").

----------

Доня (19.06.2017), Фил (17.06.2017), Шуньяананда (18.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Сергей Иванович, вас похоже заблокировали.. потом разберётесь- удачи.

----------


## Фридегар

> Я уже отвечал Вам на этот вопрос раньше. Удовлетворение - это неканоничное, Ваше измышление.


Есть тексты, где "упадана" переводится как "топливо". Это ближе, но всё-таки не окончательно правильно, как я думаю.

----------


## Фридегар

... я это снова-таки пишу чтобы понять, в чем критерий истины. Во всех этих разговорах. Вот, к примеру, в отношении распознавания зеленого цвета нет никаких разных мнений. Все видят одно и то же. Все называют это одним и тем же словом. Что касается понимания того или иного термина - нет почти ни одного тождественного толкования - у тех, кто действительно хочет этот термин _понять_.

----------


## Фридегар

... мало того, чем больше люди хотят понять какой-то термин, суть какого-то процесса в учении - тем дальше они становятся от таких же, кто так же хочет это понять.... при этом, даже с таким очевидным утверждением мало кто согласится. Потому, что каждый хоть и думает так же, но по-своему.

----------


## Фридегар

_думают_, что понимают друг друга только тут те, кто на самом деле не хочет что-либо действительно понять. Они объединены общим непониманием внешних терминов...

вот и спрашиваю: в чем критерий истины?

----------


## Юй Кан

Некоторые термины в буддизме многозначны/полисемичны. 

Конкретный же (или ситуативный) смысл термина определяется *контекстом* сутты или сутры, где он используется.
При этом даже в пределах одной сутты или сутры термин может принимать различные значения.
Конкретный пример такого многозначного термина -- слово _дхамма_...

Остальное определяется опытом "желающего понять".
Ну, а в переводах точность русскоязычного эквивалента того или иного термина обусловливается ещё и уровнем (и, конечно, талантом) переводчика, т.е. его умением чувствовать слово.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть тексты, где "упадана" переводится как "топливо". Это ближе, но всё-таки не окончательно правильно, как я думаю.


Вы придаете излишне много значения словам, по сравнению с теми предметами, которые эти слова обозначают.

Выполняя практики памятования Вы скорее обнаружите предмет, чем выискивая самое правильное значение слова из множества использованных. Когда Вы видите яблоко, не важно, какм Вы его назовете - зеленым, желтоватым, с красным бочком. Вы опираетесь на восприятие и можете использовать разные слова.

Так же и упадана. Когда Вы уже воспринимаете упадана, Вы можете уточнять смыслы  ак, как Вам будет угодно. Один раз обнаружив: о, вот это упадана!  Вы будете распознавать упоминание в контексте. Вы можете вовсе не знать слов и их значений. Просто не сможете обсуждать. 

Задача учения не в том, чтобы все могли поговорить. Вы должны увидеть: вот конкретное страдание, вот конкретная жажда, вот конкретное прекращение страдания, вот конкретное правильное воззрение, вот конкретные правильные намерения, и так до конкретного правильного сосредоточения внимания на конкретно. правильном предмете.

----------

Монферран (20.06.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> <....>
> 
> Задача учения не в том, чтобы все могли поговорить. Вы должны увидеть: вот конкретное страдание, вот конкретная жажда, вот конкретное прекращение страдания, вот конкретное правильное воззрение, вот конкретные правильные намерения, и так до конкретного правильного сосредоточения внимания на конкретно. правильном предмете.


Мне кажется странным, что в дзен не говорят об этих предметах (или я плохо смотрел). Вот о яблоке, воде в кувшине, журавлях в небе - сколько угодно. А перечисленные Вами предметы как будто игнорируются. То ли их просто не видят, то ли намеренно о них не говорят... Но с какой целью их игнорировать на фоне прочего?

----------


## Фридегар

> Некоторые термины в буддизме многозначны/полисемичны.


Это так, но это не должно быть до такой степени многозначительно, чтобы люди вообще не понимали друг друга. Что нужно, чтобы они стали друг друга понимать? Что должно их объединить? Либо невежество, либо что-то еще

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы придаете излишне много значения словам, по сравнению с теми предметами, которые эти слова обозначают.


Это если речь идет только о предметах, которые видимы внешними чувствами и которые с детства уже были названы и имеют определенное значение среди всех окружающих. Но если речь идет о процессах, которые, чтобы их понять нужно как-то проявить? Тогда как? Есть такие процессы и человек, сначала бессознательно строит форму и понятие чтобы они стали для него понятными. И делает это постоянно... 

В одной из сутт собеседник Будды говорит: "Как проявить или назвать ("нама") дхамму Благословенного так чтобы она стала понятной?" Кстати, речь там идет как раз об "упадана". 

... обычно слово "дхамма" переводят как "ментальный феномен". Но это в корне не верно. Если ипользовать эти греческие термины, то дхамма - это "нумен" или то, что скрыто. Тогда как феномены - это как раз то, что уже проявляется в виде чувств, мыслей, волений и форм

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это так, но это не должно быть до такой степени многозначительно, чтобы люди вообще не понимали друг друга. Что нужно, чтобы они стали друг друга понимать? Что должно их объединить? Либо невежество, либо что-то еще


Общность мировоззрения. Общность понятий. Общность языка.
То чему и специально учить не надо было. То внутри чего и с помощью чего учил Будда. То о чём даже и не говорилось, что и так всем было полностью очевидно.

То для понимания чего людям другого времени, других мировоззрений, понятий, языка... - нужно обязательно пройти специальное обучение у наставников имеющих это и прошедших  специальное обучение у предшествующих наставников имевших это и прошедших в свою очередь специальное обучение у наставников предшествующим им .... .
Без этого всегда будет просто жонглирование  словами (пусть даже и индийскими) в рамках современных понятий и мировоззрений, в полном отрыве от исходной смысловой нагрузки и значений этих слов. И без этого каждый будет жонглировать по своему, забрасывать слова в свои ворота и перетягивать одеяло на себя )

Ну хотябы с аттхакатха и тика надо при чтении сутт обязательно сверятся, чтоб уж полной отсебятины не было. Ну и очень-очень желательно, чтоб перед таким чтением сутт, хоть чуть-чуть основные тексты раздела анйа были изучены.

----------


## Фридегар

> Общность мировоззрения. Общность понятий. Общность языка.
> То чему и специально учить не надо было. То внутри чего и с помощью чего учил Будда. То о чём даже и не говорилось, что и так всем было полностью очевидно.


Как вы думаете, где находится смысл слов? Слова, это просто сотрясение воздуха. Смысл, это то что только выражается в словах. 
... Мы вот тут разговариваем и вкладываем какой-то смысл в то, что пишем. Но этот смысл не всегда понятен другому. Хотя все пишут одни и те же слова. ... И я не верю в то, что может быть что такое, что "и так всем было полностью очевидно". Не верю в понимание "просто так" или "само собой разумеется". Все то, что становится очевидным должно пройти через осмысление

----------


## Фридегар

Шопенгауэр где-то пишет, что понятия и слова - это только выражение знания того, что было _получено другим путем_. Не через слова и не через написанные или произнесенные понятия

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как вы думаете, где находится смысл слов? Слова, это просто сотрясение воздуха. Смысл, это то что только выражается в словах. 
> ... Мы вот тут разговариваем и вкладываем какой-то смысл в то, что пишем. Но этот смысл не всегда понятен другому. Хотя все пишут одни и те же слова. ... И я не верю в то, что может быть что такое, что "и так всем было полностью очевидно". Не верю в понимание "просто так" или "само собой разумеется". Все то, что становится очевидным должно пройти через осмысление


Смысл слов всегда заложен внутри того или иного языка\речи. В грамматике, лексике, этимологии того или иного языка и  обусловлен мировоззрением того времени когда этот язык используется и когда та или иная речь была произнесена. Обусловлен смысл и тем: кому это было произнесено, кем, при каких обстоятельствах и ситуациях и т.п. Мы это пользуем так постоянно  в общении и даже не задумываемся об этом и не обращаем на это внимание.
У носителей языка\речи это заложено намного глубже осмысления, это на уровне основы на которой происходит и  часто с помощью которой происходит осмысление.

Наше мировоззрение полностью отлично от мировоззрения бытовавшего в Индиях две с половиной тысячи лет назад. Даже индусы использующие слова с теми же корнями и даже теже слова что их предки охватывают ими зачастую совершенно уже другой смысловой охват чем тогда. Даже слова у индусов живших тысячу лет назад или даже полторы тысячи лет назад уже имели другой смысловой охват и им требовалось специальное обучение для понимания сутт\сутр.
Многие современные понятия и значения вообще тогда не были известны или то что кажется важным нам сейчас было совершенно не существенно для того мировоззрения и наоборот.

И вот пониманию исходного смыслы понятийного аппарата сутр(это тоже слово что и сутты только то в палийском произношении) обязательно учится надо. Именно - обязательно и у живых современных нам носителей традиционного понимания смыслового понятийного аппарата.
И обязательно надо сверять собственное якобы понимание той или иной сутты с аттхакатха и тика. Ну и изучать те или иные разделы дхаммы, именно по текстам анйа и очень-очень желательно под руководством наставника. И только тогда у носителя другого мировоззрения будет хоть какойто шанс понять о чём в суттах говорит будда, говорит внутри того мировоззрения, людям с тем мировоззрениям и с помощью того мировоззрения. 

Если поступать по другому, то это всегда будет отсебятина, даже если  она и будет произносится с помощью палийских или санскритских слов.

----------

Фил (21.06.2017), Шуньяананда (21.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Смысл слов всегда заложен внутри языка\речи\мовы.


увы, это не отвечает на вопрос. "Заложено внутри", это на уровне дискуссии в МЦР лет 20 тому назад. Как там было тогда - так там все и осталось дотеперь. Нам же нужно знать ответы на вопросы... "заложено" или "открыто учеными", это все общие слова, увы. Даже греки с их логосом были понятнее. Это даже в библии написано, что "сначала был логос и логос был у бога ...". Что не точно переведено как "слово", особенно в нашем его понимании.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> увы, это не отвечает на вопрос. "Заложено внутри", это на уровне дискуссии в МЦР лет 20 тому назад. Как там было тогда - так там все и осталось дотеперь. Нам же нужно знать ответы на вопросы... "заложено" или "открыто учеными", это все общие слова, увы. Даже греки с их логосом были понятнее. Это даже в библии написано, что "сначала был логос и логос был у бога ...". Что не точно переведено как "слово", особенно в нашем его понимании.


А вот у античных индусов было принято наоборот: в основе слова конретное понятие, обусловленное как написал выше - бытовым мировоззрением, бытовыми ситуациями, обстоятельствами и т.п.
И любое слово существует лишь внутри этого.
Вне этого можно сколько угодно использовать индийские слова, наделяя их всякими современными новомодними понятиями, западными  мировоззренческими понятиями  или облекая в них собственные идеи. Но это будет уже не те исходные слова, это будет лишь изложение собственных мировоззренческих позиций обличённое в буддийскую(индийскую)  терминологию .  Подмена тех исходных(которые бытовали в том времени, местах и мировоззрении) слов на их современные(и даже зачастую: собственным-мнением-порождённые) омонимы, подмена путём подмены понятий.

----------

Фил (21.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Как вы думаете, где находится смысл слов? Слова, это просто сотрясение воздуха. Смысл, это то что только выражается в словах. 
> ... Мы вот тут разговариваем и вкладываем какой-то смысл в то, что пишем. Но этот смысл не всегда понятен другому. Хотя все пишут одни и те же слова. ... И я не верю в то, что может быть что такое, что "и так всем было полностью очевидно". Не верю в понимание "просто так" или "само собой разумеется". Все то, что становится очевидным должно пройти через осмысление


Вы правы, слова это просто некие знаки, не имеющие смысла.
А смысл в них вкладывают использующие эти знаки.
И действительно "им" тогда это было очевидно, как очевидно что-то "нам" сейчас, а "их" повергло бы в недоумение.

В этом плане древние языки похожи на языки примитивных народов, где у чукчей 150 слов для обозначение разного вида снега, но нет общего понятия "снег".
У нас - любовь, а у древних греков: агапэ, эрос, филия, сторге и никакой "любви" вообще.
Обобщения с одной стороны способствуют сжатию информации, которая увеличивается в геометрической прогрессии.

С другой - требуют серьезной подготовки при чтении древних текстов.
Без комментариев ученых не обойтись. 
Нельзя просто так взять и прочитать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> А вот у античных индусов было принято наоборот: в основе слова конретное понятие, обусловленное как написал выше - бытовым мировоззрением, бытовыми ситуациями, обстоятельствами и т.п.
> И любое слово существует лишь внутри этого.


Индусы знали и надеюсь, что знают и теперь о том ,что мы приходим из мира в котором нет слов. Только волевые смысловые и чувственные потоки, которыми существо пытается управлять. Сюда же оно приходит чтобы по частям понять то, что там, в тех мирах существует как нечто единое. Для этого нужны слова. Но смысл их не тут, а все-таки там

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы правы, слова это просто некие знаки, не имеющие смысла.
> А смысл в них вкладывают использующие эти знаки.


я к чему это всё пишу? К тому, что есть те (не могут не быть), кто в других мирах, более высших чем наш, владеют более совершенным смыслом того, что нам открывается через слова. Мир будд, бодхисаттв и проч. должен быть предполагаем хотя бы. Как нечто реальное. Мир тех, кто прошел целый ряд человеческих воплощений и продолжает жить в других условиях, которые являются следствием их жизни в нашем мире. Там критерий истины. А где еще?

----------


## Фил

> я к чему это всё пишу? К тому, что есть те (не могут не быть), кто в других мирах, более высших чем наш, владеют более совершенным смыслом того, что нам открывается через слова. Мир будд, бодхисаттв и проч. должен быть предполагаем хотя бы. Как нечто реальное. Мир тех, кто прошел целый ряд человеческих воплощений и продолжает жить в других условиях, которые являются следствием их жизни в нашем мире. Там критерий истины. А где еще?


Ну а нам то с этого что?
Порадоваться только за них можем  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну а нам то с этого что?
> Порадоваться только за них можем


они радуются сами за себя. А нам что с того? 
Мы - это их прошлое. Мы - это осуществители их кармы.

----------


## Фил

> они радуются сами за себя. А нам что с того? 
> Мы - это их прошлое. Мы - это осуществители их кармы.


Меня что-то не торкает!

----------


## Фридегар

Конечно, потому что вы считаете самого себя причиной всех ваших мыслей и переживаний. В особенности значимых, которые позволяют предполагать в себе гениальность. И по-другому быть _не может_, если не видеть тех, что идут впереди. И тех, что идут следом. Потому, осознайте это. Чтобы не отстать от тех кто идет впереди и не попасть под тех, что идут следом. Как поезд часто, так же бессознательно и неотвратимо

----------

Фил (21.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это если речь идет только о предметах, которые видимы внешними чувствами и которые с детства уже были названы и имеют определенное значение среди всех окружающих. Но если речь идет о процессах, которые, чтобы их понять нужно как-то проявить? Тогда как? Есть такие процессы и человек, сначала бессознательно строит форму и понятие чтобы они стали для него понятными. И делает это постоянно... 
> 
> В одной из сутт собеседник Будды говорит: "Как проявить или назвать ("нама") дхамму Благословенного так чтобы она стала понятной?" Кстати, речь там идет как раз об "упадана". 
> 
> ... обычно слово "дхамма" переводят как "ментальный феномен". Но это в корне не верно. Если ипользовать эти греческие термины, то дхамма - это "нумен" или то, что скрыто. Тогда как феномены - это как раз то, что уже проявляется в виде чувств, мыслей, волений и форм


Нет, речь идет о предмете, на который указывает слово или термин, без ограничений внешним или внутренним, видимым или невидимы. У слова есть предмет. Когда Вы этот предмет можете наблюдать и исследовать - у Вас есть надежная основа под словом. Когда не можете - ее нет. Будда нигде и никогда не говорит о том, что исследовать невозможно. Что-то является очень тонким, но это всегда то, что можно распознать, различить, выявить.

----------

Монферран (21.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это так, но это не должно быть до такой степени многозначительно, чтобы люди вообще не понимали друг друга. Что нужно, чтобы они стали друг друга понимать? Что должно их объединить? Либо невежество, либо что-то еще


1. Нелепа сама постановка вопроса "это должно (не должно) быть". Ибо есть единственная правильная (с т. зр. буддизма) позиция: "Я должен..." Соответственно, предъявлять к кому- или чему-либо некие  требовательные или там повелительные долженствования несообразно, ибо любое _оно_, за редким исключением : ), повиноваться... век не соберётся. Особенно это касается таких масштабных и ёмких явлений как спец. язык и/или терминология. Мне так очень кажется, просто по опыту. : )

2. Не следует путать многозначительное с многозначным. Это разные понятия, потому человек, претендующий на требовательность к спец. языку должен бы (раз уж взялся предъявлять! : ) различать хотя бы их.

3. Чтобы люди понимали друг друга, необходима масса условий, зависящих от того, о каких именно людях речь. Но начинаться процесс понимания _другого_ (в т. ч. языка) или другой (в т. ч. лексики/терминологии) должен бы (! : ) с изрядного желания приложить/прилагать сообразные усилия на усвоение незнакомого (ума или материала), оставив хотя бы на время (как правило -- немалое) всякое _своё_. (Аргумент: _своё_ у меня и так уже есть, а _иного_ -- нет, потому благодаря этому _иному_ я могу стать богаче...) А в основе такого желания понять должно бы : ) пребывать доверие...

А вот невежество не может объединять, если говорить об объединении благом/плодотворном (о прочих же вариантах и разговаривать некузяво : )...

----------


## Юй Кан

> В одной из сутт собеседник Будды говорит: "Как проявить или назвать ("нама") дхамму Благословенного так чтобы она стала понятной?" Кстати, речь там идет как раз об "упадана".


Что за сутта, если не секрет? Т.к. без контекста можно лишь предположить, что в этом предложении речь идёт о Дхамме как Учении...




> ... обычно слово "дхамма" переводят как "ментальный феномен". Но это в корне не верно. Если ипользовать эти греческие термины, то дхамма - это "нумен" или то, что скрыто. Тогда как феномены - это как раз то, что уже проявляется в виде чувств, мыслей, волений и форм


Дхамма, повторюсь, -- очень многозначное (а местами -- и многозначительное! : ) понятие. См., к примеру, здесь: http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi...1.pali.1910284 и там -- далее.

----------


## Денис К

> Вот Вы какраз привели примеры двух крайних ошибочных взглядов на существо, что принято переводить - крайность нигилизма и крайность этернализма в отношении взглядов на существо.
> 
> Умственное и материальное не создаёт существо в плане прямой причинноследственной связи. Существо и есть совокупность умственного и материального, связь здесь по типу связи  медали с её сторонами 
> 
> Касательно перерождений:
> Каждый нынешний момент существа есть следствие предыдущего момента существа и является причиной последующего.
> 
> Существо же всегда непрерывность умственных и материальных совокупностей охваченных индивидуальным пространством осознавания\знавания.
> Здесь ещё может быть непонятка  с материальным, так как материальное разное. Есть так называемое грубое, и это не только то материальное доступное восприятию  органов восприятия человека но и то как восприятия дэвас\дэво(переводят боги) камалока и то  как воспринимается наракми(в адах), вообще всё материальное как воспринимается существами камалоки - грубое материальное. С таким материальным всегда в конгломерате, так называемое грубое умственное.
> ...


Я на самом деле нашел на этот счет статью на сайте Тхеравада.ру,там частично есть ответы на вопросы что я задавал,о том как,по буддизму, происходит перерождение.Вот на мой взгляд основные тезисы: "..Пять совокупностей разделяются на две группы. Первая, это - физический процесс, который является потоком физической энергии. Затем, это - психический процесс, поток психических образований. Оба эти потока состоят из факторов, подвергающихся мгновенному возникновению и исчезновению. Ум - это серия психических действий, образованных от чувства, восприятия, психических образований и сознания. Эти психические действия на языке Пали называются «читты». Каждая читта возникает, распадается и уходит. Когда она распадается, не оставляет никаких следов за собой. У нее нет никакой сердцевины или внутренней сущности, которая останется. *Но как только распадается одна читта, немедленно возникает другая*."Я задавал этот вопрос,то есть следствие заменяет причину)).."Теперь, когда каждая читта распадается, она передает своему преемнику какое-либо впечатление, которое записано было в себе, какое-либо испытание, которому она подвергалась. Ее восприятие, эмоции и сила воли переходят в следующую читту, и таким образом, все испытания, которым мы подвергаемся, оставляют свои впечатления в дальнейшем потоке сознания, на «читтасантане», на котинууме ума."..."Физический организм – тело – и психический процесс – поток читт – состоят в тесной взаимосвязи. Тело обеспечивает физическую основу для потока читт, и психический процесс опирается на тело как его материальную основу.Когда смерть приходит, тело больше не может действовать как материальная база для сознания. Однако, когда тело распадается, преемственность читт не приходит к концу.В уме умирающего возникает последняя мысль, и этот момент называется «смертным сознанием», который сигнализирует окончательное завершение жизни. Затем, вслед за смертным сознанием, возникает первая читта следующей жизни, которая берет начало в новообразованном физическом организме, являющемся ее опорой. Первая читта новой жизни продолжает поток сознания, который вышел из мертвого тела. Поток сознания – это не единое целое, а процесс, и он продолжается. Когда поток сознания переходит в следующую жизнь, он берет сохраненные впечатления с собой."..."Но когда приходит смерть нынешний организм не может обеспечить базу для обретения наслаждений через органы чувств. Однако, все еще есть страстное желание мира зрения, запахов, вкусов, прикасаний и идей. Итак, из-за страстного желания на существование, *сознание покидает это тело и хватается за новое тело, за оплодотворенное яйцо*. Сознание находит пристанище в этом оплодотворенном яйце, принося с собой целое хранилище накопленных впечатлений, и обращается в новый психо - физический организм. Тогда мы говорим, что произошло зачатие нового существа."..Вообще по этой логике тело это одежда и есть))Меняющий одежки поток сознания)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Вы не понимаете- это? Что в этом сложного? "ощущение вечного независимого я есть", а найти иным способом признаки такого существования- нельзя.. Как мираж в пустыне- ощущение оазиса есть- а найти нельзя.


Вот на основе этого тезиса -""ощущение вечного независимого я есть"" такой вопрос возник - найти иным способом признаки такого существования- нельзя(потому их нет) или же я(ну или кто-либо) не могу?)))Это просто разные вещи)))

----------


## Денис К

> Будда утверждал, что  ощущение вечного  я, является не правдой и не является правдой. Он что-то говорил о верёвке и змее, об иллюзии. Он сказал, что я не я, что я вообще нет, что слово я это враньё и не правда, что это слово ни о чём, что это слово не обозначает никакой правды. Вот что сказал будда.  Ваши слова выглядят как враньё. К тому же, говорите вы запутанно.


Нуу,вообще,по идее и нет никакого ощущения "вечного я",есть просто ощущение "я",а вечное оно или нет эт непонятно))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017), Шуньяананда (22.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще по этой логике тело это одежда и есть))Меняющий одежки поток сознания)))


Только существо это всегда континуум - связанные(взаимообуславливающей связью по типу двух сторон монеты когда-есть-и-другое) поток умственных совокупностей  с потоком материальных совокупностей, охваченные\пронизанные индивидуальным пространством осознавания.

Так нельзя сказать, что существо это лишь тело, или что существо это лишь ум, или что существо это лишь пронизывающее и охватывающее ум и тело осознавание.  Вот это вот будут взгляды соответствующие материализму, теизму по типу аврамических религий(где постулируется возможность существования чисто души) или теизму по типу некоторых индийских религий(где постулируется возможность отдельного независимого существования знающего\осознающего\знавания\осознавания (напр.  дхраштух йогадаршаны, атман некоторых из веданты и т.п.).

Отдельного  нет ни теласущества, ни умасущества, ни осознаваеия\знаваниясущества. Ничто из этого не существует и не может существовать по отдельности, и вне этого также нет ничего что можно назвать типа - истинное существо, истинное я, атман и т.п., и внутри этого не существует какойто отдельный независмый управляющий (типа ишвара, пуруша, атман, параматман, дух и т.п.)
Вот так, както так в буддийзме )

----------


## Фридегар

> Нет, речь идет о предмете, на который указывает слово или термин, без ограничений внешним или внутренним, видимым или невидимы. У слова есть предмет.


Скажите, о каком предмете идет речь, в слове "индустриализация", к примеру?

----------


## Фридегар

> Чтобы люди понимали друг друга, необходима масса условий, зависящих от того, о каких именно людях речь


Вот вы хотите быть понятым тут? И для чего? 
Или не важно. Сказал, ну и слава богу ...

... я объясню: речь идет не об эгоистическом "они меня не понимают", "я непризнанный гений" и проч. в этом роде. Речь идет просто о цели и смысле общения. Если многие тут пишут осмысленно что-то такое, что продумывали годами. Но собеседники пишут тоже что-то такое, только своё. И им нужен другой только для того ,чтобы выразить свои собственные мысли. Через несколько лет такого общения приходит в голову вопрос о смысле и цели ...

----------


## Фридегар

> Что за сутта, если не секрет? Т.к. без контекста можно лишь предположить, что в этом предложении речь идёт о Дхамме как Учении...


Не только не секрет, но правильно что спросили. Это по-русски "СН 44.9. Зал для ведения дебатов". Тот фрагмент звучит на пали так: ‘kathaṃ nāma samaṇassa gotamassa dhammo abhiññeyyo’”ti? https://suttacentral.net/pi/sn44.9. Я это понял так: "Как проявить (или назвать в словах, "nāma") дхамму затворника (или отшельника) Готамы, так чтобы она стала понятной?" ... и далее там речь идет про упадану, которая переводится как "топливо"

----------


## Фридегар

> Дхамма, повторюсь, -- очень многозначное (а местами -- и многозначительное! : ) понятие. См., к примеру, здесь: http://dsalsrv02.uchicago.edu/cgi-bi...1.pali.1910284 и там -- далее.


В большинстве случаев - это нечто непроявленное. Некий процесс или реакция на какой-то раздражитель внешний. Но до осмысления этого процесса или реакции. Разум потом, постфактум понимает, проявляет это. В какоих-то словах, понятиях. Очень часто слово "дхамма" в палийских текстах связано с неким негативным и неосмысленным процессом. Типа "рага", "доса", "моха", "кама". И говорится, что нужно развить в себе противоположные этим негативным позитивные процессы. Это есть "дхамма виная" или "дисциплина дахммы". ... Но есть высшая Дхамма, то же нечто непроявленное, невысказанное, но то, что исходит из высшего источника. В этом смысле - дхамма интуитивное общение с высшими существами, которые перестали быть людьми.

----------


## Фридегар

... конечно, это и "держать", "поддерживать" как это пишет так же и Торчинов. Дхамма - это качество всякого отдельного момента (кшана). Несомненно

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скажите, о каком предмете идет речь, в слове "индустриализация", к примеру?


Вы не знаете, что значит слово "индустриализация"? Или Вас смущает слово "предмет"? Если для Вас это слишком узкая философская категория, можно говорить о сущности, о значении. Когда строят однотипные заводы по всей стране - это индустриализация. Вот такой вот предмет слова.

И как бы Вас ни удивляло, есть предмет слова нирвана, есть предмет у каждого слова Будды. Предмет различимый, имеющий различимые признаки восприятия. 

Людей часто смущает порой тонкая разница между словесным описанием предмета и самим предметом. 

Например сепулька это слово, за которым нет предмета. Специальный пример слова без предмета. 
Абстракции могут быть беспредметны, хотя по определению абстрагирование основано на предметности, конкретности. 

Но если Вам все еще не понятно, что я имел в виду говоря о предмете, постарайтесь не утрировать и не вкладывать собственные смыслы, даже если считаете их общеупотребительными (в большей степени, чем вкладываю я). Ведь в данном случае я лишь хотел донести до Вас определенную мысль, а не дискутировать о словах. Вы либо эту мысль уловили, либо я использую другую форму, в которой коннотации слов не будут сбивать Вас с толку.

Если Вы все еще не уловили, тогда вот вариант, в котором слово Вы можете выбрать сами.

Как одним словом Вы бы назвали яблоко по отношению к слову "яблоко", зеленое, по отношение к слову "зеленое", устойчивое, по отношению к слову "устойчивое" и настроение, по отношению к слову "настроение"?

Я говорю в этом случае "предмет" или "значение", а Вам какой термин будет наиболее удобным?

----------

Монферран (22.06.2017), Фил (22.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В большинстве случаев - это нечто непроявленное. Некий процесс или реакция на какой-то раздражитель внешний. Но до осмысления этого процесса или реакции. Разум потом, постфактум понимает, проявляет это. В какоих-то словах, понятиях. Очень часто слово "дхамма" в палийских текстах связано с неким негативным и неосмысленным процессом. Типа "рага", "доса", "моха", "кама". И говорится, что нужно развить в себе противоположные этим негативным позитивные процессы. Это есть "дхамма виная" или "дисциплина дахммы". ... Но есть высшая Дхамма, то же нечто непроявленное, невысказанное, но то, что исходит из высшего источника. В этом смысле - дхамма интуитивное общение с высшими существами, которые перестали быть людьми.


Вы углубились в вопрос, упустив гораздо более простые применения. Каким бы сложным ни оказалось применение слова "дхамма", это применение не отменяет простейший смысл различия, отличительного признака, различимого качества. Вы рефлексируете то, в чем еще не разбираетесь, отрываясь от простой и понятной Вам основы, даже отвергая ее и пытаясь опровергнуть.

Но учение полезно тем, что оно последовательно. Бытовой смысл не опровергается философским, философский смысл не опровергается йогическим. Нужно лишь осознавать (=различать), когда речь идет о бытовом, когда о философском, когда о йогическом.

----------

Монферран (22.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы не знаете, что значит слово "индустриализация"? Или Вас смущает слово "предмет"? Если для Вас это слишком узкая философская категория, можно говорить о сущности, о значении. Когда строят однотипные заводы по всей стране - это индустриализация. Вот такой вот предмет слова.


Есть предмет, а есть процесс. Нельзя говорить о ведана или санна, или санкхара как о предмете. В этом смысле говорил... Но на самом деле нет предметов. Есть только процессы. Хоть это и не просто применять в жизни, такое представление

----------

Фил (22.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Есть предмет, а есть процесс. Нельзя говорить о ведана или санна, или санкхара как о предмете. В этом смысле говорил... Но на самом деле нет предметов. Есть только процессы. Хоть это и не просто применять в жизни, такое представление


"Предмет разговора", "предмет обсуждения".
А так конечно, процесс!

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы углубились в вопрос, упустив гораздо более простые применения. Каким бы сложным ни оказалось применение слова "дхамма", это применение не отменяет простейший смысл различия, отличительного признака, различимого качества.


Смотрите палийский тексты. Там очень часто говорится о "дхамма" именно как о бессознательном неком процессе или, скорее как об бессознательной ответной реакции на раздражитель. Которая происходит сама собой, до её осмысления. Наступили на ногу - первая реакция это злоба, раздражение... это называется там термином "дхамма". ... Её надо осознать и развить другие дхамма или другие до-рассудочные ответные реакции. Не-злобливость, не-причинение вреда и т.д. Причем так, чтобы эта реакция была изначальной. До корректировки её рассудком.

----------


## Фридегар

... просто пишу такое значение этого слова "дхамма" чтобы лучше стали понятны возвышенные значения этого слова. После всех кусала и акусала дхамма приходит высшая Дхамма, как я понял. Или бессловестное истинное общение с высшими существами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть предмет, а есть процесс. Нельзя говорить о ведана или санна, или санкхара как о предмете. В этом смысле говорил... Но на самом деле нет предметов. Есть только процессы. Хоть это и не просто применять в жизни, такое представление


Я понял Ваше смущение. Однако, как отметил Фил, легко можно говорить о процессе, как о предмете обсуждения. Может ли процесс быть предметом исследования?

----------

Монферран (22.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Смотрите палийский тексты. Там очень часто говорится о "дхамма" именно как о бессознательном неком процессе или, скорее как об бессознательной ответной реакции на раздражитель. Которая происходит сама собой, до её осмысления. Наступили на ногу - первая реакция это злоба, раздражение... это называется там термином "дхамма". ... Её надо осознать и развить другие дхамма или другие до-рассудочные ответные реакции. Не-злобливость, не-причинение вреда и т.д. Причем так, чтобы эта реакция была изначальной. До корректировки её рассудком.


Приведите конкретный пример из текста и мы вместе его разберем. Вы рассматриваете тексты через весьма усложненную собственную призму осмысления, поэтому не совсем ясно, о чем на самом деле идет речь. Наверняка, все гораздо проще и понятнее.

----------

Монферран (22.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ... просто пишу такое значение этого слова "дхамма" чтобы лучше стали понятны возвышенные значения этого слова. После всех кусала и акусала дхамма приходит высшая Дхамма, как я понял. Или бессловестное истинное общение с высшими существами.


Приводите контекст с этим значением - конкретную сутту или комментарий

----------

Монферран (22.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Приводите контекст с этим значением - конкретную сутту или комментарий


Приводил и не раз. И тут (хотя не помню точно), но на других площадках точно. Но не вопрос. Смотрите, вот. Слово "вещь" в оригинале значится как "дхамма": “Tayome, bhikkhave, dhammā. Katame tayo? https://suttacentral.net/pi/an6.109 




> Ангуттара Никая Витакка сутта 6.109. Мысли
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти три вещи (dhammā). Какие три?
> 
>     чувственная мысль,
>     недоброжелательная мысль,
>     мысль о причинении вреда.
> 
> Таковы три вещи (dhammā). Три [иные] вещи (dhammā) следует развить ради отбрасывания этих трёх вещей (dhammā). Какие три?
> ...


...

----------


## Фридегар

То же самое в отношении санна. Та же дхамма в оригинале: “Tayome, bhikkhave, dhammā. Katame tayo? Kāmasaññā, byāpādasaññā, vihiṃsāsaññā https://suttacentral.net/pi/an6.110




> Ангуттара Никая
> 
> Саннья сутта
> 6.110. Восприятия
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти три вещи. Какие три?
> 
>     чувственное восприятие,
>     недоброжелательное восприятие,
> ...


то же самое относительно дхату (подобных совокупностей). Та же дхамма, как общий термин, который обозначает непроявленный процесс. Который проявляется уже в виде санна, витакка или дхату: “Tayome, bhikkhave, dhammā. Katame tayo? Kāmadhātu, byāpādadhātu, vihiṃsādhātu. Ime kho, bhikkhave, tayo dhammā. https://suttacentral.net/pi/an6.111




> Ангуттара Никая
> 
> Дхату сутта
> 6.111. Элементы
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти три вещи. Какие три?
> 
>     элемент чувственности,
>     элемент недоброжелательности,
> ...


и дальше там последовательно перечисляются другие дхамма...

----------


## Фридегар

> Может ли процесс быть предметом исследования?


Может, но всё-таки это процесс. Предмет, это нечто статическое, имеющее форму. Тем не менее, восприятие этого предмета - процесс, каждый миг иной. Распознавание этого предмета - тоже процесс

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот на основе этого тезиса -""ощущение вечного независимого я есть"" такой вопрос возник - найти иным способом признаки такого существования- нельзя(потому их нет) или же я(ну или кто-либо) не могу?)))Это просто разные вещи)))


Это не разные вещи:
1. Любой способ воспринять- пережить что-то, можно только в виде изменения (неизменное- не воспринимается).
2.Любой способ подумать о чём-то (планировать с участием чего- то), это пережить это "постоянным- неизменным": ключ, стол, иван петрович- козёл, я, пивас и пр.. (иначе вообще думать не о чем).
От сюда: и искать ничего не надо, ибо всегда "я" переживается изменением, а любой поступок с идеей о "я"- будет с учётом "неизменного" (вечного) и "самосущего я": "чот я притомился" или "кто дурак"- "я дурак!?"..

----------

Фил (22.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может, но всё-таки это процесс. Предмет, это нечто статическое, имеющее форму. Тем не менее, восприятие этого предмета - процесс, каждый миг иной. Распознавание этого предмета - тоже процесс


С чего Вы решили, что предмет это только нечто статическое, имеющее форму? Вы необоснованно заужаете поле термина.

И, похоже, то же самое у Вас происходит и с терминами дхамма, сання, дхату и т.п.

Вы почему-то думаете, что контекст сутты недостаточен для определения значения термина, при том, что значений термина может быть несколько. 

Палийские слова столь же полисемантичны, как  и русские. И омонимы встречаются снова и снова. 
Дхамма переводится как элемент достаточно часто. Элемент классификации, пункт, можно сказать. Когда речь идет о списках, элемент списка - это конечно же - дхамма.

Теперь что касается сання. Есть бытовой смысл слова сання - это восприятие, достаточно общий термин, как и в русском языке дает лишь общее направление, а не детальное и точное определение. Есть философский смысл слова сання - он разный, в зависимости от школы. Абхидхарма дает ограниченное толкование, исключающее разнообразие философских взглядов. 

То же касается дхату. Дхату в общем смысле (в бытовом) - это просто маленькая порция чего-то. В философском смысле значений так же много, в зависимости от школ, в абхидхарме дхату иногда может быть синонимом дхаммы, но может иметь более точный смысл.

В указанных Вами суттах переводчики выбрали довольно хороший вариант. Вещь - не в смысле нечто вещественное, а так же, как Вы упускаете смысл слова "предмет". То есть нечто, подлежащее рассмотрению. Элемент списка классификации, который может при этом представлять достаточно разнообразные и сложные категории, но в списке это просто элемент, пункт. 

Вы себе придумали некую универсализацию всех смыслов, которые Вам встретились и тем самым сделали слово дхамма запутанным и трудно применимым.

Хотя легко распутать и выявить несколько смыслов, которые не следует обобщать, они используются в разных ситуациях и обозначают в каждой ситуации - разное.

Дхамма - просто как указание на отличение чего-либо, без уточнения, как именно это отлично. Вы можете отличить одно от другого? Это и есть разные дхаммы. Здесь принцип отличительности более точен, чем Ваши танистенности.
Дхамма - как элемент списка, матики. Аналогично предыдущему значению, но более конкретный смысл, т.е. только по списку. Не важно что еще и как можно различать, значения имеет конкретный перечень дхамм.
Дхамма - как некое обозначение, обобщение, категория, свод. Например Дхамма - как учение чему-либо, в смысле некоторого изучаемого предмета, осваиваемой дисциплины. 
Дхамма - как некое истинное утверждение, то что возможно проверить и подтвердить, то, что требует согласия и находится в основании каких-либо размышлений, рассуждений, выводов.

Этот список не исчерпывающий, конечно же.  Но лично мне вполне достаточно для использования при рассмотрении разных текстов.

----------

Монферран (22.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Только существо это всегда континуум - связанные(взаимообуславливающей связью по типу двух сторон монеты когда-есть-и-другое) поток умственных совокупностей  с потоком материальных совокупностей, охваченные\пронизанные индивидуальным пространством осознавания.
> 
> Так нельзя сказать, что существо это лишь тело, или что существо это лишь ум, или что существо это лишь пронизывающее и охватывающее ум и тело осознавание.  Вот это вот будут взгляды соответствующие материализму, теизму по типу аврамических религий(где постулируется возможность существования чисто души) или теизму по типу некоторых индийских религий(где постулируется возможность отдельного независимого существования знающего\осознающего\знавания\осознавания (напр.  дхраштух йогадаршаны, атман некоторых из веданты и т.п.).
> 
> Отдельного  нет ни теласущества, ни умасущества, ни осознаваеия\знаваниясущества. Ничто из этого не существует и не может существовать по отдельности, и вне этого также нет ничего что можно назвать типа - истинное существо, истинное я, атман и т.п., и внутри этого не существует какойто отдельный независмый управляющий (типа ишвара, пуруша, атман, параматман, дух и т.п.)
> Вот так, както так в буддийзме )


По материализму да,существо это тело,а вот по теизму нет,смотря какому)))...Не знаю,исходя и этой статьи выходит что все желания и стремления рождает поток сознания,а тело лишь способ получения и реализации этих желаний,соответственно мной и делается вывод что поток сознания первоисточник,а тело лишь средство..Да,я понял что так считается по-буддизму)Но ведь процесс потока сознания и отдельно существует,в период между перерождениями как минимум(при чем я читал что период этот может быть продолжительный)и ведь якобы в этом состоянии там даже что-то может понимать,анализировать и т.д.(тибетская книга мертвых в помощь),как такое может происходить?..То есть я правильно понял,что поток сознания это просто некий абсолютно безличностный процесс,который периодически(в момент соединения с телом)рождает некое существо,то есть пресловутое  "ощущение я"?

----------


## Фил

> По материализму да,существо это тело


Это не "по материализму".
Это - физический критерий идентичности.
А по материализму существ вообще как таковых нет, т.к. материя находится в постоянном движении.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> По материализму да,существо это тело,а вот по теизму нет,смотря какому)))...Да,я понял что так считается по-буддизму)Но ведь процесс потока сознания и отдельно существует,в период между перерождениями как минимум(при чем я читал что период этот может быть продолжительный)и ведь якобы в этом состоянии там даже что-то может понимать,анализировать и т.д.(тибетская книга мертвых в помощь),как такое может происходить?..То есть я правильно понял,что поток сознания это просто некий абсолютно безличностный процесс,который периодически(в момент соединения с телом)рождает некое существо,то есть пресловутое  "ощущение я"?


В моменты смерти и перерождения возникает сознание перерождения, которое вне ментального процесса, а не потока читт вообще. Оно обуславливает нама-рупа в новой жизни, при этом рупа производится каммой, а нама(ментальные факторы) обуславливается этим сознанием. Это касается сенсорных и рупа миров. В арупа же материя не создается.

----------


## Денис К

> Это не "по материализму".
> Это - физический критерий идентичности.
> А по материализму существ вообще как таковых нет, т.к. материя находится в постоянном движении.


Как это нет?))..Я имел ввиду что материализм ставит первичным материю,а сознание,мысли и подобное ее производными,то есть в данном случае тело рождает существо(то есть сознание и иже с ним)Разе не так?

----------


## Фил

> По материализму да,существо это тело,а вот по теизму нет,смотря какому)))...Не знаю,исходя и этой статьи выходит что все желания и стремления рождает поток сознания,а тело лишь способ получения и реализации этих желаний,соответственно мной и делается вывод что поток сознания первоисточник,а тело лишь средство..Да,я понял что так считается по-буддизму)Но ведь процесс потока сознания и отдельно существует,в период между перерождениями как минимум(при чем я читал что период этот может быть продолжительный)и ведь якобы в этом состоянии там даже что-то может понимать,анализировать и т.д.(тибетская книга мертвых в помощь),как такое может происходить?..То есть я правильно понял,что поток сознания это просто некий абсолютно безличностный процесс,который периодически(в момент соединения с телом)рождает некое существо,то есть пресловутое  "ощущение я"?


Вы все пытаетесь для себя принять некий критерий тождества личности, физический ли, психический.
А тождество личности просто не важно.

----------


## Фил

> Как это нет?))..Я имел ввиду что материализм ставит первичным материю,а сознание,мысли и подобное ее производными,то есть в данном случае тело рождает существо(то есть сознание и иже с ним)Разе не так?


Ну да, сознание как некий эпифеномен сложно-организованной материи.
Но материя то постоянно в движении находится.
Поэтому нельзя приравнять "тело вчера" к "телу сейчас".

Так что не надо, Маркс тут с Буддой солидарен  :Smilie: 

PS т.е. Вы думаете что в материализме материя рождает какую-то душу-атман?...

----------


## Денис К

> Ну да, сознание как некий эпифеномен сложно-организованной материи.
> Но материя то постоянно в движении находится.
> Поэтому нельзя приравнять "тело вчера" к "телу сейчас".
> 
> Так что не надо, Маркс тут с Буддой солидарен 
> 
> PS т.е. Вы думаете что в материализме материя рождает какую-то душу-атман?...


С тем что "тело вчера" не идентично "телу сегодня" по-моему никто и не спорит.В материальном мире все меняется и все не вечно))

----------


## Денис К

> В моменты смерти и перерождения возникает сознание перерождения, которое вне ментального процесса, а не потока читт вообще. Оно обуславливает нама-рупа в новой жизни, при этом рупа производится каммой, а нама(ментальные факторы) обуславливается этим сознанием. Это касается сенсорных и рупа миров. В арупа же материя не создается.


Как рупа может производится *каммой* этого конкретного потока сознания?Оно создается папой и мамой)))Где здесь взаимосвязь?..По идее тогда люди должны были бы просто появляться из воздуха и все))))и это было бы логично)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот вы хотите быть понятым тут? И для чего? 
> Или не важно. Сказал, ну и слава богу ...
> 
> ... я объясню: речь идет не об эгоистическом "они меня не понимают", "я непризнанный гений" и проч. в этом роде. Речь идет просто о цели и смысле общения. Если многие тут пишут осмысленно что-то такое, что продумывали годами. Но собеседники пишут тоже что-то такое, только своё. И им нужен другой только для того ,чтобы выразить свои собственные мысли. Через несколько лет такого общения приходит в голову вопрос о смысле и цели ...


Мои извинения, но ранее у нас речь зашла о терминах буддизма, которые, мол, "не должны быть..." (букв. "это не должно быть до такой степени многозначительно"). На вопрос же о целях общения вообще и условиях взаимопонимания я уже ответил, но Вы этого как-то не учитываете... : )
Что до меня лично, то, общаясь с кем-либо в форуме (не в привате), просто делюсь тем, что, как мне представляется, может быть полезно кому-то (не обязательно непосредственному собеседнику).
А так смыслов и целей общения разных людей друг с другом -- без числа. Хотите составить их перечень? Тогда это не ко мне. Да и к буддизму оно, полагаю, прямого отношения не имеет, имея отношение к психологии или социологии общения.
Буддизм же -- о самопознании/самоочищении/освобождении, а не о постижении внешнего мира.




> Не только не секрет, но правильно что спросили. Это по-русски "СН 44.9. Зал для ведения дебатов". Тот фрагмент звучит на пали так: ‘kathaṃ nāma samaṇassa gotamassa dhammo abhiññeyyo’”ti? https://suttacentral.net/pi/sn44.9. Я это понял так: "Как проявить (или назвать в словах, "nāma") дхамму затворника (или отшельника) Готамы, так чтобы она стала понятной?" ... и далее там речь идет про упадану, которая переводится как "топливо"


Дословный перевод этого фрагмента (по мне): 
‘(как) kathaṃ (словесное) nāma (отшельника) samaṇassa (Готамы) gotamassa (наставление) dhammo (может быть понято) abhiññeyyo’”ti?
Речь идёт о конкретном наставлении касательно перерождений...
А что _упадана_ там переводится как "топливо" -- так это нормальный *контекстный* перевод, никак не буквальный.




> В большинстве случаев - это нечто непроявленное. Некий процесс или реакция на какой-то раздражитель внешний. Но до осмысления этого процесса или реакции. Разум потом, постфактум понимает, проявляет это. В какоих-то словах, понятиях. Очень часто слово "дхамма" в палийских текстах связано с неким негативным и неосмысленным процессом. Типа "рага", "доса", "моха", "кама". И говорится, что нужно развить в себе противоположные этим негативным позитивные процессы. Это есть "дхамма виная" или "дисциплина дахммы". ... Но есть высшая Дхамма, то же нечто непроявленное, невысказанное, но то, что исходит из высшего источника. В этом смысле - дхамма интуитивное общение с высшими существами, которые перестали быть людьми.


Упорно держитесь за своё представление... При том, что вариантов перевода слова _дхамма_ -- масса, а конкретно смысл его определяется кон-текст-ом сутты. И все дела. : )
Ну, и есть такой частный перевод _дхамма_ как "состояние [ума]", безотносительно высших существ...

----------


## Фил

> С тем что "тело вчера" не идентично "телу сегодня" по-моему никто и не спорит.В материальном мире все меняется и все не вечно))


А если сознание это свойство материи, то....

----------


## Фил

> Как рупа может производится *каммой* этого конкретного потока сознания?Оно создается папой и мамой)))Где здесь взаимосвязь?..По идее тогда люди должны были бы просто появляться из воздуха и все))))и это было бы логично)))


Так условия сложится должны для папы и мамы в том числе.

----------


## Денис К

> А если сознание это свойство материи, то....


То.....?)))На основе этого тезиса можно сделать вывод что сознание тоже не вечно)))но это ж материализм а не буддизм))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Так условия сложится должны для папы и мамы в том числе.


Как вы вообще себе это представляете просто интересно?

----------


## Йен

> Как рупа может производится *каммой* этого конкретного потока сознания?Оно создается папой и мамой)))Где здесь взаимосвязь?..По идее тогда люди должны были бы просто появляться из воздуха и все))))и это было бы логично)))


Рупа из которой тела состоят итак все время появляется и исчезает, миллиарды раз в секунду, она порождена каммой, умом, температурой и питанием. По сути материя - это просто вибрации. Но чтобы их распознать необходимы очень развитая и острая осознанность с мудрым вниманием, которых у обычного человека нет и потому он воспринимает материю чем-то монолитным и постоянным. Он видит существ, объекты, папу с мамой. Это неведение и порождает жажду, цепляние -  сансару и вечное перерождение в круге.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Рупа из которой тела состоят итак все время появляется и исчезает, миллиарды раз в секунду, *она порождена каммой*, умом, температурой и питанием. По сути материя - это просто вибрации. Но чтобы их распознать необходимы очень развитая и острая осознанность с мудрым вниманием, которых у обычного человека нет и потому он воспринимает материю чем-то монолитным и постоянным. Это и порождает неведение, жажду, цепляние -  сансару и вечное перерождение в круге.


Так не о том речь-то,а о том что если так то материя должна появляться из воздуха,но по факту мы имеем то что для появления людей нужны другие люди))Или архат должен раствориться в воздухе так как нет никакой влияющей на него каммы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... конечно, это и "держать", "поддерживать" как это пишет так же и Торчинов. Дхамма - это качество всякого отдельного момента (кшана). Несомненно


Вообще-то есть вполне доступные пали-англ. словари, а с ув. Торчиновым в этих вопросах нужно быть настороже, ибо палийскими/санкритскими текстами он занимался очень мало (если вообще занимался), в силу того, что был синологом. 
Хотя что касается _дхаммы_ как "то, что держит", то тут -- да: несомненно. : ) В отличие от громоздкого перевода "качество каждого момента"... %)

----------


## Фил

> Как вы вообще себе это представляете просто интересно?


Чтобы они познакомились, встретились.

----------


## Фил

> То.....?)))На основе этого тезиса можно сделать вывод что сознание тоже не вечно)))но это ж материализм а не буддизм))


Так в буддизме тоже сознание не вечно.
Оно в йогачаре вечно (виджнянавада)

Вечность - это крайность этернализма.

----------


## Йен

> Так не о том речь-то,а о том что если так то материя должна появляться из воздуха,но по факту мы имеем то что для появления людей нужны другие люди))Или архат должен раствориться в воздухе так как нет никакой влияющей на него каммы.


Нужны подходящие условия, камма же порождает три основные калапы.
И араханты и Будда испытвают действие прошлой каммы, они просто не создают новой, потому и не перерождаются.

----------


## Денис К

> Чтобы они познакомились, встретились.


Так а каким образом с ними связан *независимый* от них поток сознания у которого там своя карма и т.д.?

----------


## Денис К

> Так в буддизме тоже сознание не вечно.
> Оно в йогачаре вечно (виджнянавада)
> 
> Вечность - это крайность этернализма.


Ну по буддизму не материя создает сознание(а скорее наоборот),так что аналогии в любом случае неуместны.

----------


## Йен

> Ну по буддизму не материя создает сознание(а скорее наоборот),так что аналогии в любом случае неуместны.


В буддизме сознание возникает в зависимости от рупа, а рупа в зависимости от сознания, порождается им (в сенсорном и рупа мирах). Кроме бхаванги и сознания смерти, перерождения.

----------


## Фил

> Так а каким образом с ними связан *независимый* от них поток сознания у которого там своя карма и т.д.?


Я не понимаю, как поток сознания может быть *независимый*
Некоторым просто так хочется думать.

----------


## Денис К

> Нужны подходящие условия, камма же порождает три основные калапы.
> И араханты и Будда испытвают действие прошлой каммы, они просто не создают новой, потому и не перерождаются.


Что за три основные калапы?...Ну хорошо,но если новой каммы они не создают,то действие старой рано или поздно должно окончится ведь,а если оно не закончится до смерти то тогда должно быть перерождение?А если закончится то сразу растворение))))

----------


## Денис К

> В буддизме сознание возникает в зависимости от рупа, а рупа в зависимости от сознания, порождается им (в сенсорном и рупа мирах). Кроме бхаванги и сознания смерти, перерождения.


Я путаюсь,в каком значение вы употребляете термин "сознание"?.....Как они могут возникать каждый в зависимости друг от друга?Этого не может быть.

----------


## Йен

> Что за три основные калапы?...Ну хорошо,но если новой каммы они не создают,то действие старой рано или поздно должно окончится ведь,а если оно не закончится до смерти то тогда должно быть перерождение?А если закончится то сразу растворение))))


Абхидхамму читайте по поводу декад тела, пола и сердца-основы, что камма порождает при перерождении.
Старая камма у них со смертью тела заканчивается и остаток теряет силу.

----------


## Йен

> Я путаюсь,в каком значение вы употребляете термин "сознание"?.....Как они могут возникать каждый в зависимости друг от друга?Этого не может быть.


Сознание возникает в зависимости от чувственной основы, например глаза - это рупа и объекта, например кирпича - это рупа. 
Материя возникает, к примеру, когда вы делаете следующий шаг, сознание порождает новую рупа.

----------


## Денис К

> Я не понимаю, как поток сознания может быть *независимый*
> Некоторым просто так хочется думать.


А как по-другому?Или карма прям все переплетает и определяет(каким образом непонятно,она ведь безличностна и вообще по факту ее ведь и нет самой по себе)кому как и куда рождаться,с кем встречаться и остальное.Ведь у этой пары своя карма,А тут какая-то чужая падает на них))...И вот кстати,если мы посмотрим на ребенка то внешне и чертами характера(велика такая вероятность) он будет похож на своих родителей..или ему могут достаться заболевания которые передаются от родственников(родителей либо более дальних)

----------


## Денис К

> Абхидхамму читайте по поводу декад тела, пола и сердца-основы, что камма порождает при перерождении.
> Старая камма у них со смертью тела заканчивается и остаток теряет силу.


Хорошо)..Так а если раньше смерти тела она закончится?Почему именно в момент смерти тела?

----------


## Йен

> Хорошо)..Так а если раньше смерти тела она закончится?Почему именно в момент смерти тела?


Жизнь в среднем длится 80 лет. Камма порождалась неизвестное количество лет, предположим бесконечно. Вычтите из бесконечно 80, сколько останется? )

----------


## Фил

> А как по-другому?Или карма прям все переплетает и определяет(каким образом непонятно,она ведь безличностна и вообще по факту ее ведь и нет самой по себе)кому как и куда рождаться,с кем встречаться и остальное.Ведь у этой пары своя карма,А тут какая-то чужая падает на них))...И вот кстати,если мы посмотрим на ребенка то внешне и чертами характера(велика такая вероятность) он будет похож на своих родителей..или ему могут достаться заболевания которые передаются от родственников(родителей либо более дальних)


Вы сами и ответили на свой вопрос!

----------


## Денис К

> Жизнь в среднем длится 80 лет. Камма порождалась неизвестное количество лет, предположим бесконечно. Вычтите из бесконечно 80, сколько останется? )


Ну в очередной раз скажу,что безначальность потока сознания мягко говоря спорна,но не в этом дело..А в том что почему выходит так что камма заканчивается прям в момент смерти,удобно как-то))Просто вы написали что тело(рупа)создается каммой в том числе.и по вашему каждый миг создает следующий и соответственно чтобы телу существовать нужна постоянная подпитка всех состовляющих,в том числе новой каммы,так как она является основой существования тела.И если каммы нет то и тело не должно существовать...А если процесс каммы очень долгий,то тогда после смерти архата должна остаться еще камма которая должна реализоваться в новом рождении,но фишка в ом что при новом рождении должна будет образоваться новая камма.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы сами и ответили на свой вопрос!


Ну это нелогично...Как так один поток сознания получает камму других потоков сознания???Все переплетено одно с другим тогда,но камма то у каждого своя ведь..Тогда мы получаем какую-то всесильную и всеведающую камму,которая все перераспределяет и всех куда надо направляет и т.д.

----------


## Йен

> Ну в очередной раз скажу,что безначальность потока сознания мягко говоря спорна,но не в этом дело..А в том что почему выходит так что камма заканчивается прям в момент смерти,удобно как-то))Просто вы написали что тело(рупа)создается каммой в том числе.и по вашему каждый миг создает следующий и соответственно чтобы телу существовать нужна постоянная подпитка всех состовляющих,в том числе новой каммы,так как она является основой существования тела.И если каммы нет то и тело не должно существовать...А если процесс каммы очень долгий,то тогда после смерти архата должна остаться еще камма которая должна реализоваться в новом рождении,но фишка в ом что при новом рождении должна будет образоваться новая камма.


Как результат прошлой каммы может проявиться, если нет нового рождения ) Рождение невозможно, когда неведение уничтожено, потому что оно обуславливает камму создающую новое тело и сознание перерождения.

----------


## Денис К

> Как результат прошлой каммы может проявиться, если нет нового рождения ) Рождение невозможно, когда неведение уничтожено, потому что оно обуславливает камму создающую новое тело и сознание перерождения.


Так что неизрасходованная камма сгорает что ли?Куда она девается если допустим ещё не вся проявилась на момент смерти?

----------


## Йен

> Так что неизрасходованная камма сгорает что ли?Куда она девается если допустим ещё не вся проявилась на момент смерти?


Чтобы камма (результат прошлой каммы) проявилась, нужны подходящие условия. В случае араханта их нет вообще, так как нет нового тела и ума.

----------


## Денис К

> Чтобы камма (результат прошлой каммы) проявилась, нужны подходящие условия. В случае араханта их нет вообще, так как нет нового тела и ума.


Ага)то есть неизрасходованная(скажем так) камма не побуждает к новому рождению?

----------


## Фил

> Ну это нелогично...Как так один поток сознания получает камму других потоков сознания???Все переплетено одно с другим тогда,но камма то у каждого своя ведь..Тогда мы получаем какую-то всесильную и всеведающую камму,которая все перераспределяет и всех куда надо направляет и т.д.


Чтобы была "своя" необходима идентификация, а ее нет, т.к. нет критерия.
Относительные критерии есть (физический например), и относительно него мы некие относительные практические выводы можем делать.

----------


## Денис К

> Чтобы была "своя" необходима идентификация, а ее нет, т.к. нет критерия.
> Относительные критерии есть (физический например), и относительно него мы некие относительные практические выводы можем делать.


Так тогда мы вообще об этом никаких выводов не можем делать)о перерождении и т.д.,но это же столп буддизма)

----------


## Фил

> Так тогда мы вообще об этом никаких выводов не можем делать)о перерождении и т.д.,но это же столп буддизма)


Я думаю столп - это процессность (аничча анатта дукха), остальное - лирика (пусть и весьма полезная)

----------


## Фил

Реинкарнация - это культурная особенность тогдашней Индии. Получился гибрид ежа и ужа.

----------


## Денис К

> Я думаю столп - это процессность (аничча анатта дукха), остальное - лирика (пусть и весьма полезная)


Ну не знаю))так а тогда полезность буддизма в чем?

----------


## Фил

> Ну не знаю))так а тогда полезность буддизма в чем?


В понимании - т.е. в свободе.
(свобода - это осознанная необходимость)
Другой свободы в обусловленном мире нет.

----------


## Денис К

> В понимании - т.е. в свободе.
> (свобода - это осознанная необходимость)
> Другой свободы в обусловленном мире нет.


А в чем свобода буддизма?Она есть?Здесь же также есть правила,рекомендации,основные постулаты и подобное)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дословный перевод этого фрагмента (по мне): 
> ‘(как) kathaṃ (словесное) nāma (отшельника) samaṇassa (Готамы) gotamassa (наставление) dhammo (может быть понято) abhiññeyyo’”ti?


Здесь nāma это эмфатическое наречие типа "в самом деле".

----------

sergey (23.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А в чем свобода буддизма?Она есть?Здесь же также есть правила,рекомендации,основные постулаты и подобное)


Так в понимании же!
В буддизме это называется "Просветление" или "Пробуждение".

----------


## Денис К

> Так в понимании же!
> В буддизме это называется "Просветление" или "Пробуждение".


Аа,в этом смысле))так а в чем полезность просветления?Если при этом мы отбрасываем постулаты о реинкарнации)

----------


## Фил

> Аа,в этом смысле))так а в чем полезность просветления?Если при этом мы отбрасываем постулаты о реинкарнации)


Ее нет.
Но для начальной мотивации она у каждого своя, утилитарная полезность. Спокойствие, богатство, сяастье, гордыня - это не важно, как начинать. Выберите себе все что хотите - оно и будет работать.

----------


## Денис К

> Ее нет.
> Но для начальной мотивации она у каждого своя, утилитарная полезность. Спокойствие, богатство, сяастье, гордыня - это не важно, как начинать. Выберите себе все что хотите - оно и будет работать.


Ага,но ведь тогда есть куча других систем,некоторые гораздо более радикально-насильственные в плане осуществления различных целей)..Не знаю,на мой взгляд польза буддизма нивелируется без принятия вот этих постулатов,наподобие реинкарнации,

----------


## Йен

> Реинкарнация - это культурная особенность тогдашней Индии. Получился гибрид ежа и ужа.


Знание закона каммы относится к самма диттхи, правильные воззрения, что составляют один из элементов БВП.

----------


## Йен

> Ага)то есть неизрасходованная(скажем так) камма не побуждает к новому рождению?


Она выступает объектом сознаний последнего ментального процесса, а новые каммы,  порожденные в ходе этого процесса строят мост, для перехода в новую жизнь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здесь nāma это эмфатическое наречие типа "в самом деле".


Да, может быть. 
Хотя по смыслу, с моей т. зр., такой вариант избыточен: ведь спрашивать о понимании "не на самом деле, не наверняка, понарошку" и т.п. нелепо...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По материализму да,существо это тело,а вот по теизму нет,смотря какому)))...Не знаю,исходя и этой статьи выходит что все желания и стремления рождает поток сознания,а тело лишь способ получения и реализации этих желаний,соответственно мной и делается вывод что поток сознания первоисточник,а тело лишь средство..Да,я понял что так считается по-буддизму)Но ведь процесс потока сознания и отдельно существует,в период между перерождениями как минимум(при чем я читал что период этот может быть продолжительный)и ведь якобы в этом состоянии там даже что-то может понимать,анализировать и т.д.(тибетская книга мертвых в помощь),как такое может происходить?..То есть я правильно понял,что поток сознания это просто некий абсолютно безличностный процесс,который периодически(в момент соединения с телом)рождает некое существо,то есть пресловутое  "ощущение я"?


Насколько Вас понял - думаю, что не правильно )

То, что существо всегда  континуум умственных и материальных совокупностей, это опять же - одна из аксиом. Даже если в какихто наставлениях говорится только о уме или умственном (разбирается именно этот предмет буддийских знаний), то что существо всегда совокупность ума и материи это там подразумевается на уровне очевидного, это очевидно автору текста и по его так сказать мнению должно быть очевидным и читателю(или слушателю), так как они находятся в одной культурно-мировоззренческой-понятийной среде.
И такого очень много буддийских текстах, начиная от сутт\сутр и заканчивая трудами современных буддийских учёных - когда разбирается какойто конкретный предмет отрасль\буддийских наук, а остальное какбы выносится за рамки разбора, особенно то что относится к аксиоматике мировоззрения и то о чём даже и говорить не надо, так как это должно быть и так известно.
Также в текстах очень много чисто полемических наставлений, направленных на конкретные воззрения и понятия, бытовавшие во время и в среде автора и немеющие аналогов в наше время и в нашей культурной среде.
Это то, что касается аксиоматики - она общая, а вот дальше есть разные взгляды углубляющие, расширяющие и ориентированные на тот или иной аспект учения. И вот в текстах посвящённых таким конкретным  буддийским взглядам и учениям - также всё остальное откладывается в сторону, причём буддийский учёный автор даже может считать излагаемый взгляд не полным и не окончательным - но если наставление посвящены конкретно этому взгляду или учению, наставник будет излагать материал в соответствии только с этой излагаемой наукой и пониманием. 

Касательно послесмертия, то что называется бардо(промежуток)-смерти, то в соответствии с тибетскими традициями буддизма: существо находится с телом-бардо, с более тонкоматериальным телом, ум на это тело опирается и они в данном случае корреляты как напр. сейчас ум и грубое материальное тело взаимобусловливающие корреляты. Ещё добавлю, что если следующее перерождение в нараках(адах) или определённых дэвалоках(райах), то существо перерождается там чаще мгновенно после смерти, в таких ситуациях всплывающая в уме в момент смерти карма\мысль\тенденция\потенция\привычка настолько  сильна, что существо сразу ввергается в новое перерождение минуя бардо(промежуток)смерти.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .тибетская книга мертвых в помощь"?


И еще: вот эта так называемая тибетская книга мёртвых - это не самостоятельная книга и учение, это наставления по умиранию и промежутке-смерти входящие в  цикл определённой Тантры. Это наставления только для практиков имеющих ванг  цикла именно этой Тантры и практикующих конкретно определённые методы  при жизни, только у них будут  описанные образы.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, может быть. 
> Хотя по смыслу, с моей т. зр., такой вариант избыточен: ведь спрашивать о понимании "не на самом деле, не наверняка, понарошку" и т.п. нелепо...


Ну так это эмфатический маркер. Показывает, что вопрос эмфатически усилен. Может выражать сильное удивление, недоумение, недовольство и т.д. Необязательно переводить "в самом деле". Можно добавить частицу "же". Или опустить в переводе. Суть, что  kathaṃ hi nāma это *типичный* способ задать (эмфатически усиленный, недоуменный) вопрос, выразить упрек (в форме эмфатического вопроса) и т.д. Употребляется в таком значении и с другими вопросительными словами. И в других конструкциях, без вопросительных слов.

----------

sergey (23.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Знание закона каммы относится к самма диттхи, правильные воззрения, что составляют один из элементов БВП.


И кто ж его знает, интересно?
За исключением того, что "он есть"?

----------


## Фил

> Ага,но ведь тогда есть куча других систем,некоторые гораздо более радикально-насильственные в плане осуществления различных целей)..Не знаю,на мой взгляд польза буддизма нивелируется без принятия вот этих постулатов,наподобие реинкарнации,


Если бы было по другому, буддистами были бы 100% населения планеты.

----------

Денис К (23.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> И кто ж его знает, интересно?
> За исключением того, что "он есть"?


Любой, кто увидел прямым знанием. На начальном же уровне просто Саддха.

----------


## Фил

> Любой, кто увидел прямым знанием. На начальном же уровне просто Саддха.


Камма может работать и без реинкарнации. Какая то идентификация для этого не нужна.

----------

Денис К (23.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Камма может работать и без реинкарнации. Какая то идентификация для этого не нужна.


Камма классифицируется как созревающая в этой жизни, следующей жизни, в одной из следующих жизней, не созревающая никогда.
Идея, что нет другого мира, так же относится к неправильным воззрениям.
Сердце Дхаммы - патичча самуппада (познается прямым знанием), показывает перерождение из одной жизни в другую, камма здесь обуславливает сознание перерождения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так это эмфатический маркер. Показывает, что вопрос эмфатически усилен. Может выражать сильное удивление, недоумение, недовольство и т.д. Необязательно переводить "в самом деле". Можно добавить частицу "же". Или опустить в переводе. Суть, что  kathaṃ hi nāma это *типичный* способ задать (эмфатически усиленный, недоуменный) вопрос, выразить упрек (в форме эмфатического вопроса) и т.д. Употребляется в таком значении и с другими вопросительными словами. И в других конструкциях, без вопросительных слов.


Вполне, повторюсь, допустим и такой перевод.
Это при том, что у Тханиссаро Бхикку переведено вот так: "How is the teaching of Gotama the contemplative to be understood?"
Хотя есть и переводы (польск., франц.) с эмфатикой.
Вечный вопрос: кто лучше знает пали — монах или некие переводчики? : ) Просто улыбаюсь...

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вполне, повторюсь, допустим и такой перевод.
> Это при том, что у Тханиссаро Бхикку переведено вот так: "How is the teaching of Gotama the contemplative to be understood?"
> Хотя есть и переводы (польск., франц.) с эмфатикой.
> Вечный вопрос: кто лучше знает пали — монах или некие переводчики? : ) Просто улыбаюсь...


Суть, что недопустим перевод "словесное", как предложили Вы. Здесь нама - эмфатический маркер. См. любые словари и грамматические справочники. Конструкция kathaṃ hi nāma употребляется в ПК более тысячи раз и никаких трудностей не представляет.

----------

Юй Кан (23.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Камма может работать и без реинкарнации. Какая то идентификация для этого не нужна.


Нужна. Карма с которой непосредственно работают в буддизме, это - умственное. И индивидуальное. Такова специфика буддизма. Действия происходящие в физическом материальном это другой вид кармы.

----------


## Денис К

> Насколько Вас понял - думаю, что не правильно )
> 
> То, что существо всегда  континуум умственных и материальных совокупностей, это опять же - одна из аксиом. Даже если в какихто наставлениях говорится только о уме или умственном (разбирается именно этот предмет буддийских знаний), то что существо всегда совокупность ума и материи это там подразумевается на уровне очевидного, это очевидно автору текста и по его так сказать мнению должно быть очевидным и читателю(или слушателю), так как они находятся в одной культурно-мировоззренческой-понятийной среде.
> И такого очень много буддийских текстах, начиная от сутт\сутр и заканчивая трудами современных буддийских учёных - когда разбирается какойто конкретный предмет отрасль\буддийских наук, а остальное какбы выносится за рамки разбора, особенно то что относится к аксиоматике мировоззрения и то о чём даже и говорить не надо, так как это должно быть и так известно.
> Также в текстах очень много чисто полемических наставлений, направленных на конкретные воззрения и понятия, бытовавшие во время и в среде автора и немеющие аналогов в наше время и в нашей культурной среде.
> Это то, что касается аксиоматики - она общая, а вот дальше есть разные взгляды углубляющие, расширяющие и ориентированные на тот или иной аспект учения. И вот в текстах посвящённых таким конкретным  буддийским взглядам и учениям - также всё остальное откладывается в сторону, причём буддийский учёный автор даже может считать излагаемый взгляд не полным и не окончательным - но если наставление посвящены конкретно этому взгляду или учению, наставник будет излагать материал в соответствии только с этой излагаемой наукой и пониманием. 
> 
> Касательно послесмертия, то что называется бардо(промежуток)-смерти, то в соответствии с тибетскими традициями буддизма: существо находится с телом-бардо, с более тонкоматериальным телом, ум на это тело опирается и они в данном случае корреляты как напр. сейчас ум и грубое материальное тело взаимобусловливающие корреляты. Ещё добавлю, что если следующее перерождение в нараках(адах) или определённых дэвалоках(райах), то существо перерождается там чаще мгновенно после смерти, в таких ситуациях всплывающая в уме в момент смерти карма\мысль\тенденция\потенция\привычка настолько  сильна, что существо сразу ввергается в новое перерождение минуя бардо(промежуток)смерти.


Ну ладно,ясно,то есть либо сразу происходит перерождение либо после смерти поток сознания опирается на тонкоматермальное тело(астральное я читал)перед следующим рождением?Так выходит что ли?..а тело это откуда берётся?

----------


## Фил

> Нужна. Карма с которой непосредственно работают в буддизме, это - умственное. И индивидуальное. Такова специфика буддизма. Действия происходящие в физическом материальном это другой вид кармы.


Только "индивидуальное" не имеет отношения к тождеству личности. Это некая абстрактная характеристика. Личности в каждоц жизни - разные.

----------


## Фил

> Камма классифицируется как созревающая в этой жизни, следующей жизни, в одной из следующих жизней, не созревающая никогда.
> Идея, что нет другого мира, так же относится к неправильным воззрениям.
> Сердце Дхаммы - патичча самуппада (познается прямым знанием), показывает перерождение из одной жизни в другую, камма здесь обуславливает сознание перерождения.


Я не говорю, что нет другого мира.
Я говорю что личность в другой жизни будет другая.
И отрицать это бессмысленно - возьмите свою настоящую жизнь.

----------


## Фридегар

> Теперь что касается сання. Есть бытовой смысл слова сання - это восприятие, достаточно общий термин, как и в русском языке дает лишь общее направление, а не детальное и точное определение. Есть философский смысл слова сання - он разный, в зависимости от школы. Абхидхарма дает ограниченное толкование, исключающее разнообразие философских взглядов.


Восприятие, но какое? Есть разница, когда 1. кто-то подходит к вам сзади и толкает в плечо - так что вы никоим образом не имеете к этому отношение, не планировали это и причина этого действия не в вас, тем не менее вы почувствовали толчок... и 2. вы обращаете внимание на это. И это уже ваше действие. Так вот санна - это второе. Активное обращение внимания на что-то. Тогда как ведана не требует активного действия со стороны воспринимающего. Просто ощущение болезненного или приятного. 




> То же касается дхату. Дхату в общем смысле (в бытовом) - это просто маленькая порция чего-то. В философском смысле значений так же много, в зависимости от школ, в абхидхарме дхату иногда может быть синонимом дхаммы, но может иметь более точный смысл.


Точный смысл, это "подобная совокупность" чего-то. Не поленитесь, почитайте Dhātu Saṃyutta, полностью посвященный этому термину: 




> В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, именно из-за элементов эти существа (dhātusova sattā) сходятся вместе и объединяются. Те, что с худшими предрасположенностями, сходятся вместе и объединяются с теми, у кого худшие предрасположенности. Те, что с хорошими предрасположенностями, сходятся и объединяются с теми, у кого хорошие предрасположенности.
> 
> В прошлом, из-за элементов, существа сходились вместе и объединялись…
> 
> В будущем, также из-за элементов, существа будут сходиться вместе и объединяться…
> 
> И теперь также, в настоящем, из-за элементов, существа сходятся вместе и объединяются. Те, что с худшими предрасположенностями, сходятся вместе и объединяются с теми, у кого худшие предрасположенности. Те, что с хорошими предрасположенностями, сходятся и объединяются с теми, у кого хорошие предрасположенности».
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/ru/sn14.14


Поставьте вместо "элемент" определение "подобная совокупность" - и смысл станет более понятен. Тем более, что элемент - это и есть выражение основы разных веществ. Но это сугубо материалистический перевод времен оккупации Индии англичанами, когда появились первые переводы оригиналов индийских текстов на английский. ... Кама-дхату - совокупность подобных желаний. Рупа-дхату - совокупность подобных форм. Авиджа-дхату совокупность подобных видов невежества или, возможно, существ, объединенных подобием их незнания чего-то ... и т.д.

----------


## Фил

Прицепились все к тому, что "сознание перерождается".... А толку то? Личность то нет.
А вся эгоистичная мотивация построена на личности.

Так можно и без всякого буддизма "я строю дом, чтобы в нем жили мои дети", или марксистская этика - мы фундамент для новых людей.

----------


## Фил

Т.е. для начала, чтобы оперировать "будущей жизнью" вам надо в текущей почувствовать связь-отношение с кем-то неизвестно-абстрактно-прошлым в кого и вы превратитесь после смерти.

----------


## Фридегар

... а тема, между прочим, получилась содержательной, как я вот тут смотрю.

----------


## Фридегар

> Дословный перевод этого фрагмента (по мне): 
> ‘(как) kathaṃ (словесное) nāma ...


nāma определяется в текстах как манасикара, пхасса, ведана, санна и четана:




> И что такое, монахи, имя-и-форма? Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт, внимание—это называется именем.
> Katamañca, bhikkhave, nāmarūpaṃ? Vedanā, saññā, cetanā, phasso, manasikāro— idaṃ vuccati nāmaṃ
> https://suttacentral.net/pi/sn12.2


то есть, "нама" или "название", "имя", "понятие" - это _проявление_ в виде слова или понятия всего того, что в "нама" заложено как то, что этого названия не имеет. А именно: ведана, санна ... вот и получается, что в той сутте, о которой мы говорили выше у Будды и спрашивают: "Как, в каких словах, в каких понятиях проявить дхамму Будды, (то есть, нечто не выраженное в словах) - так чтобы эта дхамма стала понятной для ума или физического рассудка, который понимает только слова и понятия.

----------


## Shus

> Прицепились все к тому, что "сознание перерождается".... А толку то? Личность то нет.
> А вся эгоистичная мотивация построена на личности.


Есть и такое (вейкза, тоже буддизм):
"Согласно метафизике тхеравады, когда смертные умирают, их умы проходят через момент «смертного сознания» (пали cuti-citta), который завершает текущую жизнь, после чего сразу же возникает момент «сознания рождения» (пали patisandhi-citta), с которого начинается следующуая жизнь. Bodhi 2000: 122–124. В теории вейкза-лан, когда совершенный тхвет-ят-паук (бирм. htwet-yat-pauk) выходит из тела его ум как бы «воздерживается» от этих двух моментов и просто продолжает непрерывное существование в той же самой жизни." 
Кстати, то что личности нет - это как бы даже в "народном буддизме" не оспаривается. Наоборот, все, зарабатывая заслуги, надеются избавиться от "прошлой" личности и родиться совершенно иной.

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2017), Фил (23.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Здесь nāma это эмфатическое наречие типа "в самом деле".


смотрите тексты, чего гадать? Выше привел

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> nāma определяется в текстах как манасикара, пхасса, ведана, санна и четана:
> 
> 
> 
> то есть, "нама" или "название", "имя", "понятие" - это _проявление_ в виде слова или понятия всего того, что в "нама" заложено как то, что этого названия не имеет. А именно: ведана, санна ... вот и получается, что в той сутте, о которой мы говорили выше у Будды и спрашивают: "Как, в каких словах, в каких понятиях проявить дхамму Будды, (то есть, нечто не выраженное в словах) - так чтобы эта дхамма стала понятной для ума или физического рассудка, который понимает только слова и понятия.


Вот применение существительного(часть речи) nāma, как обозначение умственного - это уже специфическое использование, можно сказать как специального термина, хотя скорее изначально просто бытовое использование в переносном значении.

Но вот снова у Вас, в разбираемой Вами цитате, Вы путаете части речи : наречие и  существительное.   
Это опять омонимы. Разные слова как и в случае смрити и асти, которые на пали звучат одинаково: сати. Так и здесь: это разные слова звучащие одинаково - омонимы. Хоть в данном случае это и однокоренные слова.
Уважаемый Vladiimir об этом выше уже написал и привёл пример часто используемой вопросительной формы _kathaṃ hi nāma_. Это довольно простое вопросительное выражение простой разговорной речи. И там nāma, какраз чтото _типа_ нашего простого разговорного - _типа_. Если же быть именно точнее, то это вот это вот - _именно_. Тобишь вопросительное выражение - _как же типа ? ; как же именно ?_ 

Тоесть перевод _kathaṃ  nāma  samaṇassa  gotamassa dhammo  abhiññeyyo_ будет:
Если передавать оборот простой разговорной речи -  _как типа понимать учение шраманы готамы ?_
( после того что шрамана готама там говорил одно, там другое)
Если более литературно (а в данном случае и более этимологически  точнее для наречия nāma) - _как именно  в учении шраманы готамы  [это] понимать ?_

(и там именно вопрос о конкретных словах Будды по поводу перерождений, вызвавших непонятку у спрашивающего, а не о Дхарме в целом)

----------


## Фил

> Есть и такое (вейкза, тоже буддизм):
> "Согласно метафизике тхеравады, когда смертные умирают, их умы проходят через момент «смертного сознания» (пали cuti-citta), который завершает текущую жизнь, после чего сразу же возникает момент «сознания рождения» (пали patisandhi-citta), с которого начинается следующуая жизнь. Bodhi 2000: 122–124. В теории вейкза-лан, когда совершенный тхвет-ят-паук (бирм. htwet-yat-pauk) выходит из тела его ум как бы «воздерживается» от этих двух моментов и просто продолжает непрерывное существование в той же самой жизни." 
> Кстати, то что личности нет - это как бы даже в "народном буддизме" не оспаривается. Наоборот, все, зарабатывая заслуги, надеются избавиться от "прошлой" личности и родиться совершенно иной.


Тогда на столь распространенный вопрос, а что лично мне будет с вашего буддизма, ответ - ничего "вам"  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

> Тоесть перевод _kathaṃ  nāma  samaṇassa  gotamassa dhammo  abhiññeyyo_ будет:
> Если передавать оборот простой разговорной речи -  _как типа  понять дхарму  шраманы готамы ?_


Не надо унижать смысл. Нама-рупа, как видно выше - это проявление в названиях и формах того, что не имеет ни формы, ни названия ... 
Но, дело ваше. Как и в чем _намарупить_ этот смысл. Как вы его понимаете - так и намарупите

----------


## Фридегар

дело не в том, кто как и что понимает. А в том как это будет принято или не принято высшими - теми кто выше нас. Захотят ли они общаться с такими мыслями или нет. Если захотят - будем в их мире. Если нет... где-то тут. Тут же

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не надо унижать смысл. Нама-рупа, как видно выше - это проявление в названиях и формах того, что не имеет ни формы, ни названия ... 
> Но, дело ваше. Как и в чем _намарупить_ этот смысл. Как вы его понимаете - так и намарупите


Понимать можно, что угодно. 
Важно ведь понять, что именно говорилось, как говорилось и о чём конкретно говорилось в той или иной ситуации и тому или иному человеку.
А для этого и нужны грамматика(вйакарана), истории обьясняющие смысл тогда происходящего(аттхакатха) и герменевтика(тика).
Без этого каждый будет понимать по своему и проталкивать под видом буддизма что то своё надуманное и нафантазированное.

----------

Won Soeng (23.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Тогда на столь распространенный вопрос, а что лично мне будет с вашего буддизма, ответ - ничего "вам"


Такой ответ будет только в "буддизме" (у группы религиозно мыслящих людей- заманенных в эту группу иными подобными.. и они-то выкрутятся..), а у не многочисленных "без пыли в глазах"- типа Принца и подобных (с глубоким "плохо от всего", но "умереть самому нельзя- ибо карма перерождения и пр.. с детства" - причина "нирванить"- сие "плохо" и есть.

----------

Фил (23.06.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Тогда на столь распространенный вопрос, а что лично мне будет с вашего буддизма, ответ - ничего "вам"


Ну так это очевидно же. См. джатаки. Будда  83 раза был святым, 58 раз царем, 24 раза монахом, 18 раз обезьяной, 13 раз купцом, 12 раз курицей, 8 раз гусем, 6 раз слоном… А еще был рыбой, крысой, плотником, кузнецом, лягушкой, зайцем и т. д. 
Какая уж тут "личность".

Кмк, весь этот блуд с буддистским "перерождением" появился вместе с бодхисатваяной. Даже на форумах, когда с  упоением обсуждают "путь бодхисатвы", делают вид, что не знают, что этим словом обозначают две принципиально разные сущности. В старом никайском буддизме это всего навсего обычное непросветленное существо в потоке, а вот трактовки махаяны позволяют предполагать, что у вставшего на соответствующий путь просветления сохраняется "нечто".

P.S. Я думаю, что это был одним из самых животрепещущих вопросов в раннем буддизме. Не зря ведь самым популярным течением к 7-ому веку стала пудгалавада, которая имела больше последователей, чем все другие никаи вместе взятые.

----------

Фил (23.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Фридегар, Вы думаете, что буддисты должны использовать лишь строгие термины. Не зная бытового употребления слов, Вы одурачиваетесь философскими смыслами и упускаете смысл сказанного. Если будда скажет "солнце взошло", Вы поймете это во вполне бытовом смысле или будете мудрствовать, что взойти может росток растения и только, значит Будда имел в виду тонкую космологию и глубокую метафизику?

Прежде чем переводить философские тексты, лучше освоить бытовой язык. А философские тексты должны быть применимы. Тогда Вы поймете, где умозрительные суждения, а где точные описания и указания

----------

Монферран (23.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ну так это очевидно же. См. джатаки. Будда  83 раза был святым, 58 раз царем, 24 раза монахом, 18 раз обезьяной, 13 раз купцом, 12 раз курицей, 8 раз гусем, 6 раз слоном… А еще был рыбой, крысой, плотником, кузнецом, лягушкой, зайцем и т. д. 
> Какая уж тут "личность".


Но пацаны то не знают!.....
Предполагают, что раз я буду слоном, то значит это вот я такой ба-бах и у меня просто хобот из лица, уши большие, 
а потом жуком буду, полетаю, врага какого нибудь за задницу укушу.

По моему такая брошюра есть у Томаса Нагеля "What is it like to be a bat?", я не читал, но там как раз он на эту тему пишет.

PS https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_I...to_Be_a_Bat%3F 
Только там еще написано "The thesis attempts to refute reductionism" но это по моему какая то википедийная фигня...

----------

Shus (23.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Теория перерождений очень древняя. Ее можно игнорировать, можно оспаривать, можно использовать. Когда учишь человека со сложившимися взглядами, правильно будет их использовать. Это методически эффективно.

----------

Монферран (23.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Теория перерождений очень древняя. Ее можно игнорировать, можно оспаривать, можно использовать. Когда учишь человека со сложившимися взглядами, правильно будет их использовать. Это методически эффективно.


Эффективно можно и палкой по голове!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эффективно можно и палкой по голове!


Да, и это тоже применяется.

----------

Монферран (23.06.2017), Фил (23.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Понимать можно, что угодно. 
> Важно ведь понять, что именно говорилось, как говорилось и о чём конкретно говорилось в той или иной ситуации и тому или иному человеку.
> А для этого и нужны грамматика(вйакарана), истории обьясняющие смысл тогда происходящего(аттхакатха) и герменевтика(тика).
> Без этого каждый будет понимать по своему и проталкивать под видом буддизма что то своё надуманное и нафантазированное.


а каждый и понимает по-своему. Так как осознает - так и понимает. В чем сознает - в том и понимает. Если сознает ясно - это для него существует ясно. Если смутно - то смутно... и т.д. Все существует только так, как сознается определенным сознанием. Вы не хотите или не можете или не считаете нужным захотеть понять, что такое "название" или "имя" ("нама" на пали). Хотя это русские слова имеющие определенное значение. Не "типа", как это вам хочется чтобы это было, а то что называет что-то имеющее смысл, дает ему наименование ... ладно, хватит.

----------


## Фридегар

> Фридегар, Вы думаете, что буддисты должны использовать лишь строгие термины.


Да, я так думаю. По крайней мере, если что-то названо "белым" - то это белое. А не "типа" чего-то неопределенного)

----------


## Йен

> Я не говорю, что нет другого мира.
> Я говорю что личность в другой жизни будет другая.
> И отрицать это бессмысленно - возьмите свою настоящую жизнь.


Личность будет ни та и не другая. Это патичча самуппада, когда нынешние каммы обуславливают будущий результат. То есть все, что мы сейчас делаем, потенциально принесет результат в будущем и испытывать его придется. Неблагие действия принесут болезненные ощущения, а благие - приятные, вне зависимости от того, что "личность будет другая".

----------

Фил (23.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Личность будет ни та и не другая. Это патичча самуппада, когда нынешние каммы обуславливают будущий результат. То есть все, что мы сейчас делаем, потенциально принесет результат в будущем и испытывать его придется. Неблагие действия принесут болезненные ощущения, а благие - приятные, вне зависимости от того, что "личность будет другая".


Я это понимаю, но вот как человеку (ДенисК) объяснить, "что ему будет с буддизма" если личность будет ни та ни другая?
Для начала, видимо, надо осознать аничча/анатта (процессность) но с этим какой-то затык.....

----------


## Йен

> Я это понимаю, но вот как человеку (ДенисК) объяснить, "что ему будет с буддизма" если личность будет ни та ни другая?
> Для начала, видимо, надо осознать аничча/анатта (процессность) но с этим какой-то затык.....


Объяснять как есть - через четыре БИ, камма нияму и патичча самуппаду. У кого мало пыли в глазах - примет на веру и начет практиковать, чтобы увидеть все вышеперечисленное прямым знанием. Остальные продолжат кататься на карусели сансары, судьба такая. Нет такой цели, чтобы обязательно кого-то загнать в буддизм через теорию, по крайней мере в Тхераваде.

----------

Фил (23.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, я так думаю. По крайней мере, если что-то названо "белым" - то это белое. А не "типа" чего-то неопределенного)


И в этом Ваша ошибка. Ваши ожидания безосновательны и лишь запутывают Вас. Если Вы не распознаете ясно три вида наставлений, Вы не можете учиться.

----------

Монферран (23.06.2017), Фил (23.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

меня такая "забота" потихоньку начинает злить уже... 
критики, ишь ты.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а каждый и понимает по-своему. Так как осознает - так и понимает. В чем сознает - в том и понимает. Если сознает ясно - это для него существует ясно. Если смутно - то смутно... и т.д. Все существует только так, как сознается определенным сознанием. Вы не хотите или не можете или не считаете нужным захотеть понять, что такое "название" или "имя" ("нама" на пали). Хотя это русские слова имеющие определенное значение. Не "типа", как это вам хочется чтобы это было, а то что называет что-то имеющее смысл, дает ему наименование ... ладно, хватит.


Существительное  "имя" на пали - нама.
Наречие, которое можно перевести как  "типа", "именно" на пали также - нама. 
Тоже и с палийским сати.
Существительное  "память", "памятование" (санскр. смрити) на пали - сати
Отглагольное причастие со значением "есть" (имеется) на пали также - сати.
Понимаете, что это разные слова ? Хоть и произносятся одинаково.

Также хиндусы, хоть они для европейцев и аборигены ), но не говорят и не говорили: _как твоё название_ ? или напр. _моё название Чучундра )_, а говорят и говорили как и все нормальные люди: _как твоё имя_ ? или напр._моё имя Чучундра )_.
Также существительное _нама_ использовалось в бытовой речи, как синоним _читта_(ум). И такое значение также бывает используется и в буддийских текстах.

Но Вы же вообще вместо наречия _нама_ читаете имя существительное _нама_. А до этого вместо причастия _сати_ читали имясуществительное _сати_. Причём одно слово _сати_ както умудрились прочесть аж два раза, и как "есть", и сразу же и как "осознавание"(переводя уже так по модному_ сати_ , опосредованно через одно из возможных  значений английского "mіndfulness")

----------


## Йен

Фридегар - обычный тролль, делает вид, что не понимает банальные вещи, чтобы развести на флуд, для таких чудиков есть функция "игнорировать".

----------


## Фридегар

И вы будете продолжать убеждать самих себя и меня, что у вас нет никаких "я"? Что все, дескать, анатта. Полюбуйтесь на себя самих, вы почти в полной красе эгоизма. Вопрос выше был почти не принципиальный. Но надо же показать, что "это я так понимаю", а вот "ты вообще ничего не понимаешь". Ну и показывайте себе на здоровье, только не надо критиковать других. ... я вообще не понимаю смыл этих разговоров, снова скажу. Если мы обсуждаем какие-то темы философского характера - это одно. Если личности, то мне это не интересно. Но вы предпочитаете утверждать свои земные личности, вместо того чтобы искать истину. Истине вы предпочитаете свои "саккая анта" или конечные земные личности. 

... Сказал, что есть, как я думаю, процесс проявления скрытого и бесформенного смысла. И этот процесс называется "нама-рупа". "Нама" - это название того, что не имело ранее этого названия. А "рупа" - это оформление или придание формы тому, что было без формы. Посмотрите, и ссылки привел выше на классическую сутту. И все это говорил в связи с тем, что, как я думаю, собеседник Будды задал ему вопрос _смысл_ которого был таким: "как проявить в словах непроявленную дхамму отшельника Будды?". Потому, что дхамма, как я думаю, это нечто непроявленное, не выраженное в словах и формах. И что для того чтобы проявить её для физического рассудка её надо назвать словами и придать ей форму (в воображении прежде всего) 

Если вы с этим не согласны, ну и на здоровье. Имейте свое мнение, кто против? Не надо только нападать с целью таким образом утвердить самих себя в самих себе.

----------


## Фридегар

Еще раз скажу, что критерий истины заключается в мнении высшего. Который может сказать, что правильно а что нет. Насколько кто ближе к истине. У нас же нет ни правых ни не правых. Это "разговор пьяного с собачкой". Один утверждает что видит зеленое и на этом что-то заключает, другой говорит что тот не прав, но при этом в качестве аргумента обвиняет его в том, что у него непривлекательный вид и что он слушает не те песни. Про зеленый цвет же вообще не упоминает в своих контраргументах, тем не менее чем-то явно не доволен.

----------


## Антарадхана

Согласно Дхамме, "я" нет вообще ни в каком виде, кроме как в виде умственного заблуждения.

----------


## Фридегар

а! вот пришел провозвестник нижних миров. Ну всё, теперь мне точно пора валить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> меня такая "забота" потихоньку начинает злить уже... 
> критики, ишь ты.


Это хорошо. Значит способны прподолеть заблуждения.

----------

Монферран (24.06.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> а! вот пришел провозвестник нижних миров. Ну всё, теперь мне точно пора валить.


Не провозвестник нижних миров, а человек, говорящий вам, что эволюционное понимание перерождений в теософии - не верное. В буддизме, рождения животными, петами и нараками - это самые настоящие рождения, в соответствии с накопленной каммой, а не некие посмертные галлюцинации. Так учил Будда, ссылки на множество сутт я вам приводил. Но вам приятнее верить в перерождение, как эволюционное восхождение к высшим мирам и в существование атты, которая туда восходит  :Wink:  Реальными провозвестниками нижних миров, являются неумелые мысли, речь и действия, благодаря которым накапливается неблагая камма.

----------


## Фридегар

> Это хорошо. Значит способны прподолеть заблуждения.


Вон, Антарадхану не хочешь полечить?

----------


## Фридегар

> Не провозвестник нижних миров, а человек, говорящий вам...


это называется "изуверство". Такое понимание буддизма

----------


## Фридегар

... кстати, философ от простого сумасшедшего отличается тем, что прежде всего, контролирует то, что он видит и о чем думает. И, по крайней мере, догадывается о причинах мысли и видения, если не знает в совершенстве
... а основной признак второго - это полное отсутствие чувства юмора и цепкое упорство в навязывании своих фобий другим. Надеюсь ,что таких тут нет

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вон, Антарадхану не хочешь полечить?


Оставляю это удовольствие Вам  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Оставляю это удовольствие Вам


Неизлечим? Думаю, что преждевременно. Хотя, запустил себя. 
Может потому, что действительно думает, что его на самом деле нету... в смысле "я"

----------


## Фридегар

> В буддизме, рождения животными, петами и нараками - это самые настоящие рождения, в соответствии с накопленной каммой, а не некие посмертные галлюцинации. Так учил Будда, ссылки на множество сутт я вам приводил.


Вы упорно продолжаете считать тело _настоящим существом_. Человека - человеческим телом. Животного - животным телом. Хотя при каждом удобном случае говорите, что тело - это анатта. То есть "не-я". 

Истинное существо развивает своим желанием жить (танха) соответствующие этому желанию тела, но не наоборот. Не душа воплощается в уже готовые тела.

...по крайней мере то, что подразумевается под "истинным существом" (воля) существует раньше любого из тел. И переживает любое из тел.

----------


## Антарадхана

> это называется "изуверство". Такое понимание буддизма


Т.е. называете слова Будды из сутт, которые я вам приводил, изуверством? 




> Вы упорно продолжаете считать тело настоящим существом.


Упорно продолжаете притворяться, что не понимаете разницы, между абсолютным и относительным?

P.S. Видимо вы действительно тролль, как говорит Йен.

----------

Фил (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

Может и тролль, но только хозяин самому себе. Смею надеяться. Повторять одно и то же годами в разных вариациях - это пример несвободы психической. Посмотрите проклинаемые вами теософский труды, там про это много написано. Про субъективные миры и их обитателей. Говоря про то, что "я" не существует (в примитивном смысле) именно снимаем охрану со своих собственных психических дверей, открывая их всем кому ни попадя. ... Буддийские тексты говорят только в самых общих чертах, потому что самое сокровенное оставалось всегда между Учителем и учеником. Но, прошло более 2500 лет, и с тех пор уровень общей эволюции сместился в большей степени в сторону высших миров. Потому, нужно было отдавать больше в общее пользование, что и сделала Блаватская. Что стоило ей проклятий "за выдачу сокровенного" как со стороны браминов так и других... ладно, это не тема для этого форума.

----------


## Фил

Леонид придерживается традиционного воззрения тхеравады.

----------

Антарадхана (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

Если кратко, то по мнению Анты человек умирает - и сразу же, без перерыва на субъективное пребывание, может переродиться в животное. Причем в животное, это в смысле животного как мы его тут видим. Вот кот или собака в их телах, видимых нашими глазами. И они, по мнению Антарабханы могут носить человеческую "душу" или я не знаю как он выкручивается в данном случае, которая вот только что была в человеческом теле. Я называю это изуверством буддийской мысли. То же, что и утверждение будто бы Будда ел мясо и говорил чтобы и его ученики его тоже ели. То есть, двойное нарушение закона. Причинение вреда другому существу и поощрение такого причинения вреда еще и в своих учениках. Извините, но это не буддизм. Кто бы там что ни говорил

----------


## Фил

> Если кратко, то по мнению Анты человек умирает - и сразу же, без перерыва на субъективное пребывание, может переродиться в животное. Причем в животное, это в смысле животного как мы его тут видим. Вот кот или собака в их телах, видимых нашими глазами. И они, по мнению Антарабханы могут носить человеческую "душу" или я не знаю как он выкручивается в данном случае, которая вот только что была в человеческом теле. Я называю это изуверством буддийской мысли. То же, что и утверждение будто бы Будда ел мясо и говорил чтобы и его ученики его тоже ели. То есть, двойное нарушение закона. Причинение вреда другому существу и поощрение такого причинения вреда еще и в своих учениках. Извините, но это не буддизм. Кто бы там что ни говорил


Нет! Нет души человека в теле кота.
Все. Кот это кот. Поздно!
У кота будет своя "душа" (относительное Я)

----------


## Фил

И никто никакую душу не носит. Есть сиюминутная совокупность, которя ошибочно считает себя вечной. И так и будет считать, т.к. исчезнет даже не заметив этого. Блаженное неведение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Может и тролль, но только хозяин самому себе. Смею надеяться. Повторять одно и то же годами в разных вариациях - это пример несвободы психической. Посмотрите проклинаемые вами теософский труды, там про это много написано. Про субъективные миры и их обитателей. Говоря про то, что "я" не существует (в примитивном смысле) именно снимаем охрану со своих собственных психических дверей, открывая их всем кому ни попадя. ... Буддийские тексты говорят только в самых общих чертах, потому что самое сокровенное оставалось всегда между Учителем и учеником. Но, прошло более 2500 лет, и с тех пор уровень общей эволюции сместился в большей степени в сторону высших миров. Потому, нужно было отдавать больше в общее пользование, что и сделала Блаватская. Что стоило ей проклятий "за выдачу сокровенного" как со стороны браминов так и других... ладно, это не тема для этого форума.


А вот у меня другое предположение: что Вы типа _вещатель_.
Поставивший себе задачу вещать и доказывать, то что нашёптывает Вам, так сказать Ваш _высший_.

Прав я или нет ?
(если честно и на чистоту)

Приэтом Вы довольно сознательно (и это заметил и уважаемый Йен) подстраиваете слова Будды под свои идеи путём перекручивания и искажения  оригинального смысла.
Это довольно распространённая практика на условном _западе_ и это основывается на чисто западных представлениях о том, что Книга имеет в себе много заложенного мистического эзотерического т.п. знания и это знание открывается _высшим\ми_  по мере развития человечества.
Но никак не может быть применимо в буддизме к Слову Будды. Слово Будды конкретное, направленное к конкретным людям, произнесённое в конкретной ситуации, и самое главное - сказанное так, чтоб конкретно эти люди полностью Его поняли и смогли с пользой применить конкретно для в своей ситуации. Там нет скрытого мистического эзотерического смысла, который должен быть раскрыт будущим. 
Наоборот, задача буддиста изучающего Слово Будды состоит в достижении такого же понимания смысла которое было у тек к кому Будда обращался и такого же понимания как это применять в своей жизни при условии наличия подобных обстоятельств и ситуации.
И в этом может помочь только обращение к непосредственным источника понимания смысла и опыта применения: традиционная грамматика(бйакарана), традиционные истории раскрывающие смысл тогда происходящего(аттхакатха), традиционная герменевтика(тика) и наставления ныне живущих буддийских учёных и созерцателей получивших понимание смысла и опыт применения через предыдущие поколения буддийских наставников.

Так, что Ваши попытки в буддийской среде закамуфлировать свои идеи под буддизм и подкрутить под них Слово Будды - в самой основе буддизма обречены на провал.

----------

Антарадхана (25.06.2017), Фил (25.06.2017)

----------


## Shus

Довольно изящно о переходящей "душе".
Понятие субъекта в буддизме пудгалавады

----------

Фил (25.06.2017), Юй Кан (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Нет! Нет души человека в теле кота.
> Все. Кот это кот. Поздно!
> У кота будет своя "душа" (относительное Я)


Вы это Антардхане скажите, так чтобы он поверил. Или убедился. Пока что, вариации на тему рождения в нижних мирах - это его "идея фикс". Мне то все равно. Было бы. Если бы он это не говорил в недовольном тоне в мой адрес, при каждом удобном случае. Как будто это у меня ключ есть от нижних миров. У каждого свой. По пониманию и устремлениям. От любого мира может быть найден ключ.

----------


## Фил

> Вы это Антардхане скажите, так чтобы он поверил. Или убедился. Пока что, вариации на тему рождения в нижних мирах - это его "идея фикс". Мне то все равно. Было бы. Если бы он это не говорил в недовольном тоне в мой адрес, при каждом удобном случае. Как будто это у меня ключ есть от нижних миров. У каждого свой. По пониманию и устремлениям. От любого мира может быть найден ключ.


Так по моему я чего-то не заметил такого у Антарадханы...

----------

Антарадхана (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы довольно сознательно (и это заметил и уважаемый Йен) подстраиваете слова Будды под свои идеи путём перекручивания и искажения  оригинального смысла


Еще раз вам говорю: каждый говорит то и так как он это понял. Понимаете? Вы можете совершенно искренне считать себя правее чем я, считать что я заблуждаюсь. Потому, что понимаете что-то по-своему. И тут, как уже неоднократно говорил, критерий истины - это только логика (если к ней прислушиваются) и мнение высшего, того кого считают авторитетом спорящие. А так, кто-то может сказать что Будда при определенных обстоятельствах может убить человека. И что это ему позволено, дескать, космическими законами, потому что они для него уже не писаны, так как он вышел за пределы человеческих отношений и т.д. Не слышали такого еще? Может услышите. И если будете возражать - услышите в свой адрес и еще много чего.

Но самый прочный критерий истины, окончательный так сказать - это опыт страдания. Мораль на этом основывается. И вообще всё. Ошибки и страдания, с ними связанные. От которых никто не застрахован

----------

Денис К (26.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Так по моему я чего-то не заметил такого у Антарадханы...


больше повезло, значит.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но самый прочный критерий истины, окончательный так сказать - это опыт страдания. Мораль на этом основывается. И вообще всё. Ошибки и страдания, с ними связанные. От которых никто не застрахован


Единственный окончательно прочный критерий истины, это - очевидность.
Каждый человек может быть уверен точно и прочно, лишь в том, что для него - очевидно.
Понимание друг друга людей в беседе, возможно лишь при наличии в ней того, что всем беседующим  очевидно.
Дискуссия с целью выявления истины, может быть плодотворна, лишь если участники будут опирать свои факты и доводы, на очевидное для всех участников.
И даже дискуссии, где целями ставятся: опровержение взгляда оппонента или утверждение собственного взгляда - должны опираться на очевидное для всех диспутантов.
Без этого небудет никакой логики и здравого смысла, а опора  лишь на авторитеты превратит всё в просто схоластику, в жонглирование цитатами и перекручивание вырванных из понятийно-смыслового контекста цитат.

----------


## Фридегар

> Единственный окончательно прочный критерий истины, это - очевидность.
> Каждый человек может быть уверен точно и прочно, лишь в том, что для него - очевидно.


Одно это утверждение говорит о том, как вы далеки от действительности. Нет более шаткого фундамента нежели очевидность. Если под этим понимается эмпирические чувства, т.е. то что воспринимается через глаза-уши и т.д. и выводы исходящие из _своего собственного_ рассудка, на основе этого восприятия. Сотни примеров, где в текстах говорится, что всё это непостоянно и основано на непостоянстве. ... есть более прочные критерии истины. А именно, как и пишу выше: преемственность и опыт.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Одно это утверждение говорит о том, как вы далеки от действительности. Нет более шаткого фундамента нежели очевидность. Если под этим понимается эмпирические чувства, т.е. то что воспринимается через глаза-уши и т.д. и выводы исходящие из _своего собственного_ рассудка, на основе этого восприятия. Сотни примеров, где в текстах говорится, что всё это непостоянно и основано на непостоянстве. ... есть более прочные критерии истины. А именно, как и пишу выше: преемственность и опыт.


Преемственность и опыт, какраз и вводят точто было сказано  много сотен лет в разряд очевидного, того что видно и ясно непосредственно, как это было ясно непосредственно и очевидно для тех кому этого говорилось для людей совершенно другого мировоззрения и понятийно-смыслового аппарата речи.
Поэтому ещё в который раз обращаю Ваше внимание на надобность обращения к традиционным наставникам, общепризнанным  учёным и созерцателям, для понимания того о чём говорилось Буддой в  суттах. И о необходимости обязательного обращения к другим разделам типитаки, таким как аттхакатха, тика и анйа. Иначе можно сколько угодно крутить и жонглировать словами Будды и никакие беседы ни к какому пониманию не приведут.

----------


## Антарадхана

> И они, по мнению Антара*д*ханы могут носить человеческую "душу" или я не знаю как он выкручивается в данном случае, которая вот только что была в человеческом теле.


Зачем вы снова перевираете мои слова? Про "душу" я ничего не говорил, это вы про нее постоянно говорите. Какая еще душа?  :Facepalm:  В буддизме нет никакой души, атты, монады и т.п., вот о чем я вам многократно говорил. Напротив я вам пытался объяснить, что перерождение в буддизме - это ни в коем разе не переселение душ, как у вас в теософии. А следующее рождение - да, может произойти в виде самого настоящего муравья, кошки, нараки, пета или дэвы, но никакая душа, никуда ни переселяется, см. патичча самуппаду: сознательный импульс (санкхара), формирует новое сознание и новое тело.

P.S. Судя по тому, что вы постоянно *намеренно* перевираете мои слова (ибо я много раз поправлял вас, но вы продолжаете перевирать), я делаю вывод, что вы тролль, не способный к конструктивному разговору.

----------

Фил (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Зачем вы снова перевираете мои слова? Про "душу" я ничего не говорил, это вы про нее постоянно говорите. Какая еще душа?


Что тогда перевоплощается в теле животного? Как вы говорите. Еще раз говорю: вернитесь к основам. Вы беретесь за самые последние, окончательные выводы буддийской философии. При этом утверждаете, что есть животные перевоплощения людей в животные тела. Что вот был человек, жил себе. Потом умер, а потом родился в животном теле. И что так, дескать, это утверждал Будда.    




> В буддизме нет никакой души, атты, монады и т.п., вот о чем я вам многократно говорил.


Тело животных есть, в которое что-то воплощается, а души нету. И кто-то еще будет упрекать меня в нелогичности

----------


## Фридегар

> В буддизме, рождения животными, петами и нараками - это самые настоящие рождения, в соответствии с накопленной каммой, а не некие посмертные галлюцинации. Так учил Будда, ссылки на множество сутт я вам приводил.


И не морочьте мне и людям голову!

----------


## Антарадхана

> Что тогда перевоплощается в теле животного? Как вы говорите. Еще раз говорю: вернитесь к основам. Вы беретесь за самые последние, окончательные выводы буддийской философии. При этом утверждаете, что есть животные перевоплощения людей в животные тела.


Я вам и это несколько раз объяснял - вспомните. В буддизме вообще нет такого понятия, как *перевоплощение*, так как само это слово, подразумевает, что-то переходящее из тела в тело (как и индуистов и теософов), но в буддизме нет никакой субстанции, которая переходила бы из тела в тело, поэтому у нас не перевоплощение, а следующее рождение, где рождается *новое существо* (новое тело и новое сознание), само рождение которого в том или ином мире, виде, окружении и т.п., обусловлено каммой, накопленной предыдущим существом. 





> Тело животных есть, в которое что-то воплощается, а души нету. И кто-то еще будет упрекать меня в нелогичности


Конечно нет души, ведь в буддизме ничто/никто не перевоплощается.

----------


## Антарадхана

> В буддизме, рождения животными, петами и нараками - это самые настоящие рождения, в соответствии с накопленной каммой, а не некие посмертные галлюцинации. Так учил Будда, ссылки на множество сутт я вам приводил.





> И не морочьте мне и людям голову!


Мир животных

Монахи, есть животные, которые кормятся травой. Они едят, обрывая свежую или сухую траву своими зубами. И какие животные кормятся травой? Лошади, рогатый скот, ослы, козы, олени, и другие подобные животные. Глупец, который прежде наслаждался вкусами здесь [в этой жизни], и здесь совершал плохие поступки, с распадом тела, после смерти, перерождается среди животных, которые кормятся травой.
Есть животные, которые кормятся фекалиями. Они чуют фекалии издали и бегут к ним, думая: «Мы можем поесть, мы можем поесть!» Точно брахманы, которые бегут на запах жертвоприношений, думая: «Мы сможем там поесть, мы сможем там поесть» – так и эти животные, которые кормятся фекалиями, чуют фекалии издали и бегут к ним, думая: «Мы можем поесть, мы можем поесть!» И какие животные кормятся фекалиями? Домашняя птица, свиньи, собаки, шакалы, и другие подобные животные. Глупец, который прежде наслаждался вкусами здесь [в этой жизни], и здесь совершал плохие поступки, с распадом тела, после смерти, перерождается среди животных, которые кормятся фекалиями.
Есть животные, которые рождаются, стареют, умирают в темноте. И какие животные рождаются, стареют, умирают в темноте? Мотыльки, личинки, земляные черви, и другие такие животные. Глупец, который прежде наслаждался вкусами здесь [в этой жизни], и здесь совершал плохие поступки, с распадом тела, после смерти, перерождается среди животных, которые умирают в темноте.
Есть животные, которые рождаются, стареют, умирают в воде. И какие животные рождаются, стареют, умирают в воде? Рыбы, черепахи, крокодилы, и другие такие животные. Глупец, который прежде наслаждался вкусами здесь [в этой жизни], и здесь совершал плохие поступки, с распадом тела, после смерти, перерождается среди животных, которые умирают в воде.
Есть животные, которые рождаются, стареют, умирают в нечистотах. И какие животные рождаются, стареют, умирают в нечистотах? Это те животные, которые рождаются, стареют, умирают в гнилой рыбе, в гнилом трупе, в гнилой каше, в отходной яме, в канализации. Глупец, который прежде наслаждался вкусами здесь [в этой жизни], и здесь совершал плохие поступки, с распадом тела, после смерти, перерождается среди животных, которые умирают в нечистотах.
Монахи, я мог бы многими способами рассказать вам о мире животных. Настолько многими, что трудно завершить описание страданий в мире животных.
Монахи, представьте, как если бы человек бросил бы ярмо с единственным отверстием в нём в море. Восточный ветёр нёс бы ярмо на запад, западный ветер нёс бы его на восток, северный ветер – на юг, а южный – на север. И представьте, что там была бы слепая морская черепаха, которая всплывала бы на поверхность один раз в сто лет. Как вы думаете, монахи? Могла бы эта слепая черепаха просунуть голову в это ярмо с единственным отверстием в нём?»
«Если бы даже ей это удалось, Учитель, то это произошло бы через очень долгое время».
«Монахи, быстрее эта слепая черепаха сумела бы просунуть голову в это ярмо с единственным отверстием в нём, чем дурак, который однажды отправился в погибель [нижних миров], смог обрести бы вновь человеческое состояние. И почему? Потому что [там, в нижних мирах], нет практики Дхаммы, нет практики праведного, нет делания благого, нет совершения заслуг. Там торжествует пожирание друг друга, убийство [сильным] слабого3.
Если в то или иное время, по прошествии долгого времени, этот глупец возвращается в человеческое существование, то он перерождается в низшей семье – в семье неприкасаемых или охотников, собирателей бамбука, изготовителей повозок, мусорщиков – то есть в семье, которая бедная, в которой мало питья и еды, которая выживает с трудом, в которой едва находится еда и одежда. И он [будет] уродливым, непривлекательным, деформированным, больным, слепым, калекой, хромым, парализованным. Он не [будет] получать еду, напитки, одежду, средства передвижения, гирлянды, благовония и мази, постели, жилища, светильники. Он [будет] вести себя неподобающе телом, речью, умом, и сделав так, после распада тела, после смерти, он переродится в состоянии лишений, в несчастливом уделе, в погибели, даже в аду.
Монахи, представьте игрока на деньги, который с первым же неудачным броском потерял бы своих детей и жену, всё своё имущество, и более того, попал бы в подневольность сам. Всё же, такой [его] неудачный бросок – мелочный. Куда больший неудачный бросок – когда глупец, который неподобающе ведёт себя телом, речью, умом, после распада тела, после смерти, перерождается в состоянии лишений, в несчастливом уделе, в погибели, даже в аду. Это – полное совершенство степени глупца. 

МН 129

Сарипутта, есть эти пять уделов. Какие пять?

* ад,
* мир животных,
* мир духов,
* человеческие существа,
* боги.

Я понимаю ад, а также путь, ведущий в ад. Я также понимаю, каким образом тот, кто вступил на этот путь, с распадом тела, после смерти, возникает в состоянии лишений, в несчастливом уделе, в погибели, в аду.
Я понимаю мир животных, а также путь, ведущий в мир животных. Я также понимаю, каким образом тот, кто вступил на этот путь, с распадом тела, после смерти, возникает в мире животных.
Я понимаю мир духов, а также путь, ведущий в мир духов. Я также понимаю, каким образом тот, кто вступил на этот путь, с распадом тела, после смерти, возникает в мире духов.
Я понимаю человеческих существ, а также путь, ведущий в мир людей. Я также понимаю, каким образом тот, кто вступил на этот путь, с распадом тела, после смерти, возникает среди человеческих существ.
Я понимаю богов, а также путь, ведущий в мир богов. Я также понимаю, каким образом тот, кто вступил на этот путь, с распадом тела, после смерти, возникает в счастливом уделе, в небесном мире.
Я понимаю ниббану, а также путь, ведущий к ниббане. Я также понимаю, каким образом тот, кто вступил на этот путь, за счёт уничтожения пятен [умственных загрязнений] в этой самой жизни входит и пребывает в незапятнанном освобождении ума, освобождении мудростью, зная и проявляя эти состояния для себя самостоятельно посредством прямого знания.

Рождение в аду

Охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю о некоем человеке так: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, так что с распадом тела, после смерти, он возникнет в состоянии лишений, в несчастливом уделе, в погибели, в аду». И спустя какое-то время, божественным глазом, очищенным и превосходящим человеческий, я вижу, как с распадом тела, после смерти, он возник в состоянии лишений, в несчастливом уделе, в погибели, в аду, и [там] переживает исключительно болезненные, раздирающие, пронзающие чувства.
Представь яму с горячими углями, глубже человеческого роста, полную раскалённых углей, без дыма и пламени. И человек, подавленный и страдающий от жары, уставший, обезвоженный, жаждущий пить, шёл бы прямой дорогой, ведущей к этой самой яме с горячими углями. И [другой] человек с хорошим зрением, увидев его, сказал бы: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, что он придёт к этой самой яме с горячими углями». И спустя какое-то время он видит, что тот упал в яму с горячими углями и [там] переживает исключительно болезненные, раздирающие, пронзающие чувства.
Точно также, охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю… пронзающие чувства.

Рождение в мире животных

Охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю о некоем человеке так: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, так что с распадом тела, после смерти, он возникнет в мире животных». И спустя какое-то время, божественным глазом, очищенным и превосходящим человеческий, я вижу, как с распадом тела, после смерти, он возник в мире животных, и [там] переживает исключительно болезненные, раздирающие, пронзающие чувства.
Представь выгребную яму, глубже человеческого роста. И человек, подавленный и страдающий от жары, уставший, обезвоженный, жаждущий пить, шёл бы прямой дорогой, ведущей к этой самой выгребной яме. И [другой] человек с хорошим зрением, увидев его, сказал бы: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, что он придёт к этой самой выгребной яме». И спустя какое-то время он видит, что тот упал в выгребную яму и [там] переживает исключительно болезненные, раздирающие, пронзающие чувства.
Точно также, охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю… пронзающие чувства.

Рождение в мире духов

Охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю о некоем человеке так: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, так что с распадом тела, после смерти, он возникнет в мире духов». И спустя какое-то время, божественным глазом, очищенным и превосходящим человеческий, я вижу, как с распадом тела, после смерти, он возник в мире духов, и [там] переживает много болезненных чувств.
Представь растущее на пересечённой местности дерево со скудной листвой, от которого падает испещрённая тень. И человек, подавленный и страдающий от жары, уставший, обезвоженный, жаждущий пить, шёл бы прямой дорогой, ведущей к этому самому дереву. И [другой] человек с хорошим зрением, увидев его, сказал бы: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, что он придёт к этому самому дереву». И спустя какое-то время он видит, что тот сидит или лежит в тени этого дерева, переживая много болезненных чувств.
Точно также, охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю… много болезненных чувств.

Рождение в мире людей

Охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю о некоем человеке так: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, так что с распадом тела, после смерти, он возникнет среди человеческих существ». И спустя какое-то время, божественным глазом, очищенным и превосходящим человеческий, я вижу, как с распадом тела, после смерти, он возник среди человеческих существ, и [там] переживает много приятных чувств.
Представь растущее на ровной земле дерево с плотной листвой, от которого падает хорошая тень. И человек, подавленный и страдающий от жары, уставший, обезвоженный, жаждущий пить, шёл бы прямой дорогой, ведущей к этому самому дереву. И [другой] человек с хорошим зрением, увидев его, сказал бы: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, что он придёт к этому самому дереву». И спустя какое-то время он видит, что тот сидит или лежит в тени этого дерева, переживая много приятных чувств.
Точно также, охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю… много приятных чувств.

Рождение в мире богов

Охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю о некоем человеке так: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, так что с распадом тела, после смерти, он возникнет в счастливом уделе, в небесном мире». И спустя какое-то время, божественным глазом, очищенным и превосходящим человеческий, я вижу, как с распадом тела, после смерти, он возник в счастливом уделе, в небесном мире, и [там] переживает исключительно приятные чувства.
Представь особняк, верхние покои которого были бы покрыты штукатуркой изнутри и снаружи, с закрытыми ставнями, окнами, засовами, а внутри был бы диван, устланный простынями, тканями, покрывалами, с обивкой из шкур антилоп, с навесом и красными подушками по обеим [сторонам для головы и для ног]. И человек, подавленный и страдающий от жары, уставший, обезвоженный, жаждущий пить, шёл бы прямой дорогой, ведущей к этому самому особняку. И [другой] человек с хорошим зрением, увидев его, сказал бы: «Этот человек ведёт себя так-то, поступает так-то, вступил на такой-то путь, что он придёт к этому самому особняку». И спустя какое-то время он видит, что тот сидит или лежит в верхних покоях этого особняка, переживая исключительно приятные чувства.
Точно также, охватив [его] ум [своим] умом, я понимаю… исключительно приятные чувства.

МН 12

----------


## Фридегар

> Я вам и это несколько раз объяснял - вспомните. В буддизме вообще нет такого понятия, как *перевоплощение*, так как само это слово, подразумевает, что-то переходящее из тела в тело (как и индуистов и теософов), но в буддизме нет никакой субстанции, которая переходила бы из тела в тело, поэтому у нас не перевоплощение, а следующее рождение, где рождается *новое существо*, само рождение которого в том или ином мире, виде, окружении и т.п., обусловлено каммой, накопленной предыдущим существом.


И вы утверждаете, что может человек, после того как умер, родиться в теле животного? В своем собственном (собачьем или кошачьем) теле, которое он развил своим хотением, потому что хотение или танха (жажда) - это руководящая сила кармы? Судя из предыдущих цитат - может. Причем в вашем смысле этого факта. Вот жил человек, потом умер, а потом родился в теле собаки. Детали тут не важны как это назвать. Рождением или перевоплощением. Это антилогично и антифилосфично. Именно это я и называю изуверским пониманием буддийской мысли. И вообще восточной мысли о перевоплощении. Начините с элементарного, еще раз говорю. Лучше верить в душу и разные тела, чем нести такую чушь.

Самое интересное, что многое или даже _почти_ всё в ваших словах выглядит правильным. Но основная суть полностью неверна. Еще раз вспомните про бхава-чакра или колесо перевоплощения. в котором находятся все живые существа. И что следующее рождение *всегда* происходит не в физическом теле, но в одном из тонких тел.

----------


## Фридегар

мне лень повторять все то остальное, что уже написал километрами по этому вопросу на другой площадке. Если это касается только Антарабханы, он все это уже слышал. Если кому-то интересно - скажите что именно

----------


## Фридегар

> В буддизме, рождения животными, петами и нараками - это самые настоящие рождения, в соответствии с накопленной каммой, а не некие посмертные галлюцинации. Так учил Будда, ссылки на множество сутт я вам приводил.


При этом вы утверждаете ,что эти рождения в неких физических телах, видимых нашими физическими глазами. Насколько я это помню. На мой осторожный вопрос "как выглядит прет или гандхабба, остальные такого рода существа?" - вы ничего не ответили. Ответьте тут. Как выглядит прет и где он живет? ... может быть задумавшись над этим вопросом, вы подумаете еще и над тем как выглядит животное без физического тела? Как? Как выглядит человек без физического тела и где он находится?

----------


## Дубинин

> мне лень повторять все то остальное, что уже написал километрами по этому вопросу на другой площадке. Если это касается только Антарабханы, он все это уже слышал. Если кому-то интересно - скажите что именно


Не знаю, откуда вы берёте свои утверждения (мне пофиг)), но ваш оппонент, синей цитатой предыдущей (сутры)- вполне ясно подтвердил утверждение Будды и Ваше, о том. что есть "нечто", что гуляет по перерождениям, и этому надо огорчаться..

----------


## Фридегар

> Не знаю, откуда вы берёте свои утверждения (мне пофиг)), но ваш оппонент, цитатой предыдущей (сутры)- вполне ясно подтвердил утверждение Будды и Ваше, о том. что есть "нечто", что гуляет по перерождениям, и этому надо огорчаться..


гуляет по _другим_ мирам. Оппонент же утверждает, что, как следует из его слов, других миров вообще нету. Только этот. И что только тут происходит следующее рождение в теле собаки или кота или там я не знаю. Понимаете? Человек отрицает другие миры в которых только и обитают все высшие существа. Хотя говорит, что есть нижние миры. которые тоже находятся тут, в видимом спектре. Насколько я понял. Это следует из логики оппонента

----------


## Фридегар

То, что гуляет по перерождениям не имеет больше физического тела, когда оно умерло тут. То ,что осталось - это притягивается действительно туда, куда притягивает его карма. И там, в тех областях изживается посмертная карма. Если человек грешил - он действительно может попасть в нижние миры. Если бессознательно - то и в миры животных. Но не родиться там в своем собственном физическом теле. Если он был сознательным злодеем - он может попасть в ад. Переживать страдательные ощущения в неких областях, где это все изживается. Тоже приводил десятки сутт по этому вопросу. 

Отличие моей позиции и позиции Антарабханы требует анализа. И знания источников

----------


## Дубинин

> гуляет по _другим_ мирам. Оппонент же утверждает, что, как следует из его слов, других миров вообще нету. Только этот. И что только тут происходит следующее рождение в теле собаки или кота или там я не знаю. Понимаете? Человек отрицает другие миры в которых только и обитают все высшие существа. Хотя говорит, что есть нижние миры. которые тоже находятся тут, в видимом спектре. Насколько я понял. Это следует из логики оппонента


ИИ.., я как- то этой логики не уловил, но вот то, что его цитата, противоречит,  его- же утверждению о том, что реинкарнации вообще нет (ибо некому реинкарнироваться)- это факт.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> гуляет по _другим_ мирам. Оппонент же утверждает, что, как следует из его слов, других миров вообще нету. Только этот. И что только тут происходит следующее рождение в теле собаки или кота или там я не знаю. Понимаете? Человек отрицает другие миры в которых только и обитают все высшие существа. Хотя говорит, что есть нижние миры. которые тоже находятся тут, в видимом спектре. Насколько я понял. Это следует из логики оппонента


А Вы не задумывались о том, что то какой именно из "миров" воспринимается - обусловленно конкретными органами восприятия и умственными качествами, тенденциями, потенциями тд.(умственными не обязательно интеллектуальными) и вИдением существа ?
Или по другому: этим обусловлено то, как именно воспринимается реальность тем или иным существом.

----------


## Фридегар

... между одним рождением в физическом теле и другим происходит то, что называется "бардо" или посмертный период кармы. В котором старое эго полностью изменяется в новое. Которое и воплощается в следующем физическом теле, в новой семье, в новой стране, в новых условиях. Именно это, насколько я понял, отрицает оппонент.

----------


## Фридегар

> ИИ.., я как- то этой логики не уловил, но вот то, что его цитата, противоречит,  его- же утверждению о том, что реинкарнации вообще нет (ибо некому реинкарнироваться)- это факт.


Вы лучше сами поговорите с оппонентом. Не правильно говорить о присутствующих в третьем лице

----------

Дубинин (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> А Вы не задумывались о том, что то какой именно из "миров" воспринимается - обусловленно конкретными органами восприятия, умственными качествами, тенденциями, потенциями тд.(умственными не обязательно интеллектуальными) и вИдением существа ?
> Или по другому: этим обусловлено то, как именно воспринимается реальность тем или иным существом.


это уход в сторону от обсуждаемого. Много что происходит там

----------


## Антарадхана

> И вы утверждаете, что может человек, после того как умер, родиться в теле животного?


Снова лжете. Где я такое утверждаю? Как может тот, кто умер, родиться в другом теле? Он же умер. Рождается другое существо, в другом теле и с другим сознанием, его рождение обусловлено каммой предыдущего существа. Но я никогда не утверждал, что у таракана - сознание Васи. Сознание Васи умерло навсегда, но породило таракана со своим телом и сознанием. Когда Будда говорит, что такой-то переродился в таком-то мире, то это просто схема для упрощения понимания обывателями. Когда он объясняет подробно, в виде патичча самуппады, то никто нигде не *перерождается*, а происходит новое рождение, становление нового сознания и нама-рупы, что обусловлено санкхарами другого существа, которое умерло. Поток сознания, это не что-то реально существующее, а лишь образ, используемый в схеме объяснения. В реальности, никакой индивидуальности, я, потока ума и т.п. - не существует.




> Оппонент же утверждает, что, как следует из его слов, других миров вообще нету. Только этот. И что только тут происходит следующее рождение в теле собаки или кота или там я не знаю. Понимаете? Человек отрицает другие миры в которых только и обитают все высшие существа. Хотя говорит, что есть нижние миры. которые тоже находятся тут, в видимом спектре. Насколько я понял. Это следует из логики оппонента


Опять лжете. Я нигде не утверждал, что других миров нет. Животные разделяют с нами Землю, мы живем в одной области. Другие существа: брахмы, дэвы, петы, нараки - живут в других мирах.

----------

Фил (25.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> это уход в сторону от обсуждаемого. Много что происходит там


Нет в реальности - кагото там.
Есть лишь то, что является действительным для того или иного существа и это обусловлено вышеперечисленным.

И это не уход от обсуждаемого, а возвращения к буддийскому понятию перерождения существа. Существа, как непрерывности умственных и материальных совокупностей охваченных и пронизанных индивидуальным пространством осознавания.  И такого потока существа, у которого не существует или умственных или  материальных совокупностей или охватывающего\пронизывающего их осознавания - по отдельности. И не существует внутри  этого или вне этого - какого обособленного независимого неделимого Я существа.

----------


## Фридегар

> Снова лжете. Где я такое утверждаю? Как может тот, кто умер, родиться в другом теле? Он же умер.


Вот: 




> В буддизме, рождения животными, петами и нараками - это самые настоящие рождения, в соответствии с накопленной каммой, а не некие посмертные галлюцинации. Так учил Будда, ссылки на множество сутт я вам приводил.


теперь:




> Рождается другое существо, в другом теле и с другим сознанием, его рождение обусловлено каммой предыдущего существа. Но я никогда не утверждал, что у таракана - сознание Васи. *Сознание Васи умерло навсегда, но породило таракана со своим телом и сознанием.*


Вот именно это и называется "изуверством" - то что выделил жирным. Прикрытым всякими сложнейшими процессами о которых вы слышали и которые пытаетесь одеть на эту примитивную изначальную конструкцию. Что может быть хаотическое рождение в теле таракана бывшего Васи, по каким-то неведомым законам кармы. Это изуверское еще и понимание закона кармы.

----------


## Антарадхана

Это называется ошибочное понимание того, что говорит собеседник, из-за опоры на ваши ложные (самостные) воззрения.

----------


## Фридегар

В который раз еще скажу: человек - это следствие миллиардов лет других более низших эволюций. То, что становится человеком, ранее было насекомым, потом земноводным, потом животным и только потом, как сумма опыта стала ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ. И через многие рождения человек становится Буддой или осознавшим что такое человек. Вы же утверждаете хаос. Что ни с того ни с сего Вася может стать тараканом. Или то, что было Васей может породить таракана. Или как бы вы это ни сказали, суть остается прежней: утверждение хаоса

----------

Шуньяананда (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Я нигде не утверждал, что других миров нет. Животные разделяют с нами Землю, мы живем в одной области. Другие существа: брахмы, дэвы, петы, нараки - живут в других мирах.


И что приводит туда, в другие миры? И что или кто туда приходит? Не бывший ли человек? Который последовательно становится тем там, что он заслужил живя тут, на Земле?

----------


## Фридегар

> Это называется ошибочное понимание того, что говорит собеседник, из-за опоры на ваши ложные (самостные) воззрения.


называйте как хотите, а я на сегодня всё, шабаш.

----------


## Антарадхана

> В который раз еще скажу: человек - это следствие миллиардов лет других более низших эволюций. То, что становится человеком, ранее было насекомым, потом земноводным, потом животным и только потом, как сумма опыта стала ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ. И через многие рождения человек становится Буддой или осознавшим что такое человек. Вы же утверждаете хаос. Что ни с того ни с сего Вася может стать тараканом. Или то, что было Васей может породить таракана. Или как бы вы это ни сказали, суть остается прежней: утверждение хаоса


В который раз скажу, что вы имеете ложные теософские воззрения. В соответствии с Дхаммой, изложенной Буддой, есть причины и следствия. Камма, порожденная существом в течении жизни, имеет своим следствием, рождение другого существа в будущем, испытывающего меньшее или большее количество страданий, в зависимости от той каммы, что была причиной его рождения.

У некоторых индуистов и теософов, камма - это инструмент наказания переселяющейся души/атты, за деяния, совершенные в прошлом перевоплощении. В буддизме нет перевоплощений некой души, и камма - это не инструмент наказания за проступки, со стороны неких высших сил. Это безличный природный закон.

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017), Фил (25.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

Я вообще не понял, о чем спор.....

----------

Шуньяананда (25.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я вообще не понял, о чем спор.....


Теософы и последующие новые-около-восточные-доктрины утверждают, что существо, раз оно на протяжении многих этапов перерождений  эволюционировало в человека, уже не может родится в более низших состояниях.  У них перерождение это типа школы, эволюция существа. Только вперёд и всё.

Буддисты утверждают, что  формы существ просто условно делятся, напр. по степени переживания спектра боль-радость, и ничего такого в этом делении эволюционного нет. Довёло себя существо до возможности тараканьего существования - может и тараканом стать после человеческой жизни, а может и ниже.

----------

Фил (26.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Теософы и последующие новые-около-восточные-доктрины утверждают, что существо, раз оно на протяжении многих этапов перерождений  эволюционировало в человека, уже не может родится в более низших состояниях.  У них перерождение это типа школы, эволюция существа. Только вперёд и всё...


Это не так, насколько я знаком с "Тайной Доктриной" Е.П. Блаватской, и неким Клизовским (сокращённо изложившим Тайную Доктрину), там нет "только вперёд и всё..", там есть т.н. "спирали развития" инволюционные и эволюционные, и в сии спирали вполне можно переместиться при достижении атмой-буддхи- манасом (то что перерождается- неделимая троица из высшего ума- атмы- и высшей души) определённого развития предполагающего возможность осознанных поступков.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2017), Фил (26.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

Как говорил Степан Трофимович Верховенский: "Друг мой, настоящая правда всегда неправдоподобна, знаете ли вы это? Чтобы сделать правду правдоподобнее, нужно непременно подмешать к ней лжи. Люди всегда так и поступали".




> В соответствии с Дхаммой, изложенной Буддой, есть причины и следствия. Камма, порожденная существом в течении жизни, имеет своим следствием, рождение другого существа в будущем, испытывающего меньшее или большее количество страданий, в зависимости от той каммы, что была причиной его рождения.


Это все так, да. Есть причины и следствия. Следствие этой жизни есть рождение в следующей. Это тоже так. Для обычного человека эта жизнь и следующая отделены друг от друга перерывом сознания - и это так. Что говорит о том, что следующую жизнь в том или ином гати (состоянии сознания) можно считать совершенно новой и не связанной с предыдущим. Но в чем ошибка? Причем очень серьёзная и ведущая к непредсказуемым последствиям? Как для вас, так и для окружающих вас? - в стремлении посеять хаос. Говоря о карме вы, тем не менее утверждаете, что человек может стать тараканом или котом, или собакой. Еще раз спрашиваю: какая карма этому может быть причиной? Что общего у человека с котом _субъективно_? Да, они могут жить рядом, но кот не может говорить или совершать человеческие поступки. А человек, если он не кликуша, не может мяукать и ловить мышей, будучи в здравом уме. Следовательно и в будущем они не могут родиться на месте друг друга. Не говоря уже про тараканов и прочую нечисть.    




> У некоторых индуистов и теософов, камма - это инструмент наказания переселяющейся души/атты, за деяния, совершенные в прошлом перевоплощении. В буддизме нет перевоплощений некой души, и камма - это не инструмент наказания за проступки, со стороны неких высших сил. Это безличный природный закон.


Буддизм вообще - это практический способ достичь освобождения для того, что веками размышлял что такое карма, перевоплощение, что такое различные тела, что такое Атман или не-атман. Вы же считаете все эти размышления излишними, как мне кажется. Проговариваете не понимая самые окончательные истины не утруждая себя посмотреть какими логическими путями они были выведены. Это воздушный замок, который подобно облаку будет разметан по небу при первом серьёзном порыве ветра.

----------


## Фридегар

> Теософы и последующие новые-около-восточные-доктрины утверждают, что существо, раз оно на протяжении многих этапов перерождений  эволюционировало в человека, уже не может родится в более низших состояниях.  У них перерождение это типа школы, эволюция существа. Только вперёд и всё.


А так оно и есть. Посмотрите на жизнь во всей её совокупности. Где тут вечный отдых в бездействии? Есть только периоды заслуженного "отдыха", где существо так сказать деградирует с удовольствием для себя. В том числе и в нирване, где нет эволюционного роста. Только удовольствие от честно заработанных причин, когда _нирвани_ был человеком. Когда это оканчивается - оканчивается и состояние нирваны.

----------


## Фил

Анатта - достаточно четкая и недвусмысленная концепция (тем более Вам самому нравиться, что если написано белое - то это белое).

Зачем обязательно (причем не Вы единственный) привязыватьсвои этерналисткие взгляды к буддизму???

Вот православные считают буддистов придурками и в этом очень последовательны.

----------


## Фридегар

> Буддисты утверждают, что  формы существ просто условно делятся, напр. по степени переживания спектра боль-радость, и ничего такого в этом делении эволюционного нет.


Буддисты утверждают прежде всего совокупности по подобию. В нашем понимании это звучит как всем известное "подобное притягивает подобное":




> *14.14. Низшие способности*
> 
> В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, именно из-за элементов (Dhātusova) эти существа сходятся вместе и объединяются. Те, что с худшими предрасположенностями, сходятся вместе и объединяются с теми, у кого худшие предрасположенности. Те, что с хорошими предрасположенностями, сходятся и объединяются с теми, у кого хорошие предрасположенности.
> 
> В прошлом, из-за элементов, существа сходились вместе и объединялись…
> 
> В будущем, также из-за элементов, существа будут сходиться вместе и объединяться…
> 
> И теперь также, в настоящем, из-за элементов, существа сходятся вместе и объединяются. Те, что с худшими предрасположенностями, сходятся вместе и объединяются с теми, у кого худшие предрасположенности. Те, что с хорошими предрасположенностями, сходятся и объединяются с теми, у кого хорошие предрасположенности».
> ...


передайте это вашему другу Антарабхане. Что существа сходятся вместе и притягиваются *по подобию*. Что исключает притяжение человека к котам или тараканам. Как бы это кому-то ни хотелось чтобы так было

----------


## Ersh

> В том числе и в нирване, где нет эволюционного роста. Только удовольствие от честно заработанных причин, когда _нирвани_ был человеком. Когда это оканчивается - оканчивается и состояние нирваны.


Это, простите, из каких источников вам известно? Побывали в Нирване и вернулись деградировавшим, или прочитали где?

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

это логически выводимо, а так же и написано. Читайте больше и думайте. Хотя бы то, что уже было написано выше тут

----------


## Фридегар

еще раз могу сказать, почему так непримиримо настроен именно против такой позиции утверждения хаоса. Хаотических перевоплощений. Потому, что прекрасно знаю и помню откуда тут "растут ноги". Это способ запугивания и порабощения людей. Когда человеку говорят: "Не будешь делать то-то и то-то - станешь тараканом ..." и т.д.

----------


## Фил

> еще раз могу сказать, почему так непримиримо настроен именно против такой позиции утверждения хаоса. Хаотических перевоплощений. Потому, что прекрасно знаю и помню откуда тут "растут ноги". Это способ запугивания и порабощения людей. Когда человеку говорят: "Не будешь делать то-то и то-то - станешь тараканом ..." и т.д.


Запугивать можно с абсолютно любой позиции, даже с материалистической, хотя казалось бы....
Это вульгарное понимание.

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А так оно и есть. Посмотрите на жизнь во всей её совокупности. Где тут вечный отдых в бездействии? Есть только периоды заслуженного "отдыха", где существо так сказать деградирует с удовольствием для себя. В том числе и в нирване, где нет эволюционного роста. Только удовольствие от честно заработанных причин, когда _нирвани_ был человеком. Когда это оканчивается - оканчивается и состояние нирваны.


В нирване не действуют причины. «Нирвана», в которой действуют причины и которая оканчивается — это не нирвана в буддийском представлении, а самсара, о чём здесь многократно обсуждалось уже с вами.

В самсаре действительно нет отдыха в бездействии. Но и никакой эволюции от низших ступеней к высшим здесь тоже нет. Есть только бесконечная адаптация к бесконечным изменениям.

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Запугивать можно с абсолютно любой позиции, даже с материалистической


Ну вот и не надо

----------


## Фридегар

> В нирване не действуют причины.


Единственная совокупная причина нирваны - это сансара. Сансара в своей совокупности - это причина, нирвана - следствие. Как я это понимаю. 




> «Нирвана», в которой действуют причины и которая оканчивается — это не нирвана в буддийском представлении


Нирвана не может окончиться просто по той простой причине, что нет того в ней, кто распознал бы, что вот, нирвана окончилась. Он полностью угасает в этом состоянии. Или, скорее то, что (или кто, но не в смысле "существа") находится в нирване - это там угасает полностью. И новый цикл начинается. ... Следовательно, нирвана - это бесконечное состояние для того, кто там находится - потому, что он не распознает его окончания. И конечное состояние для стороннего наблюдателя, который наблюдает за тем кто находится в нирване, если такой вообще существует. 

Но, если посмотреть на бесконечность пространства даже просто над головой в безлунную ночь - уже можно предположить, что масштабы существования не могут быть ограничены. Больше самого большого есть еще больший ... и так в бесконечность

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А так оно и есть. Посмотрите на жизнь во всей её совокупности. Где тут вечный отдых в бездействии? Есть только периоды заслуженного "отдыха", где существо так сказать деградирует с удовольствием для себя. В том числе и в нирване, где нет эволюционного роста. Только удовольствие от честно заработанных причин, когда _нирвани_ был человеком. Когда это оканчивается - оканчивается и состояние нирваны.


Всё меняется, в соответствии с причинами и условиями. Меняется в разнообразнейшие стороны, а не только в одном направлении.
Прекраснейшие люди, следуя и развивая неблаготворные привычки, тенденции и т.п. при наличии соответствующих условий - деградируют.
Ужаснейшие люди, прилагая усилия в благотворном направлении, при наличии соответствующих условий - достигают прекрасных результатов.

Существо доведшее себя до состояния животного, при наличии соответсвующих условий - будет тем или иным животным.
Доведшее себя до паранои бессердечности, гнева, агрессии и т.п. будет переживать ужаснейшие состояния холодных или горячих  нараков.
Сохранившее в себе человеческие качества, будет человеком.
И тд. ит..
Но и это всё непостоянно, всё изменится и будущем в соответствии с закладываемыми причинами и при наличии необходимых условий.

Прекращение же изменить невозможно. Если чтото прекратилось, это уже свершившийся неизменный факт. В том числе невозможно изменить и истинно правильное буддийское прекращение - прекращение омрачений(таких как агрессия, алчность, безразличие) основанное на прекращении невИдения того какое всё есть как есть. Когда есть вИдение без приписывания чемуто не присущих тому свойств и качеств (напр. таких как атма(неделимость, независимость, обособленность) или ничйа(неизменяемость составного), тогда омрачения(клеши) не могут возникнуть. 
Нирвана это не место и не какоето из состояний существования, это - прекращение. Прекращение неправильных неверных взглядов, действий, слов, мыслей... Прекращение омрачений... Прекращение невИдения,  и факт такого прекращения неизменен, так как опирается на то как всё есть в реальности.

----------


## Фридегар

окончание нирваны можно только предположить. Что это? Это _вновь_ появление страдания...

----------


## Фридегар

> Прекраснейшие люди, следуя и развивая неблаготворные привычки, тенденции и т.п. при наличии соответствующих условий - деградируют.
> Ужаснейшие люди, прилагая усилия в благотворном направлении, при наличии соответствующих условий - достигают прекрасных результатов.


В основе то же страдание и удовольствие. Прекраснейшие люди хотят как и все получать удовольствие. Они его получают через привычки, как вы говорите. И следствие этого - загрязнение и необходимость страдания. И эти "прекрасные" люди становятся ужасными по причине страдания и озлобления и стремления несмотря на страдание продолжать получать удовольствие. И вот, став ужасным и страдая человек снова начинает брать "себя в руки" и, как вы пишете, прилагать усилия в благотворном направлении. Чтобы прежде всего избавиться от страдания. И вот он снова "прекрасный человек" ... все это основано на невежестве и жажде. Это жизненный путь сансарического существования

----------


## Михаил_

> Говоря о карме вы, тем не менее утверждаете, что человек может стать тараканом или котом, или собакой. Еще раз спрашиваю: какая карма этому может быть причиной? Что общего у человека с котом _субъективно_?


У человека с котом общие - отношения. А мы сами по себе - только клубок отношений, и больше ничего.

----------


## Фридегар

> Существо доведшее себя до состояния животного, при наличии соответсвующих условий - будет тем или иным животным.


Не будет. Страдание не позволит. Чем упорнее человек будет стремиться получать животное удовольствие - тем ужаснее будут следствия страдания. И это есть опыт страдания. Который только и учит, что надо делать, а что не надо. Человек не сунет ногу в костер, образно говоря много раз подряд. Одного раза хватит чтобы познать следствия. ... Максимум что бывает когда "человек становится животным" - это частичное пробуждение в мире животных в послесмертном бардо. Но в условиях уже "тонкого мира". Или случаи посмертной ликантропии. Это когда озлобленное человеческое существо после смерти, как правило насильственной, обуреваемое жаждой мести подчиняет своей злобной воле тигра, или волка или другое животное чтобы отомстить. Отсюда оборотни и прочее в этом роде

----------


## Фридегар

Как и вследствие чего происходит физическое воплощение вообще? Вследствие танха или жажды получать удовольствие. Желание жить чувственной жизнью и получать от этого удовольствие.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Запугивать можно с абсолютно любой позиции, даже с материалистической, хотя казалось бы....
> Это вульгарное понимание.


Западнодуховники чегото думают что запугивающее это только внешнее. А ведь в первую очередь нужно состояние пужающегося, тогда что угодно пугалом может казаться.
И вот пужаются реальности. Думают, что независимо от причин и условий только вперёд двигаются - к светлому будущему.
Алкоголики, наркоманы и люди доведшие себя до других ужаснейших состояний тоже так думали, закладывая взращивая и развивая причины того что сейчас имеют.

----------

Фил (26.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В основе то же страдание и удовольствие. Прекраснейшие люди хотят как и все получать удовольствие. Они его получают через привычки, как вы говорите. И следствие этого - загрязнение и необходимость страдания. И эти "прекрасные" люди становятся ужасными по причине страдания и озлобления и стремления несмотря на страдание продолжать получать удовольствие. И вот, став ужасным и страдая человек снова начинает брать "себя в руки" и, как вы пишете, прилагать усилия в благотворном направлении. Чтобы прежде всего избавиться от страдания. И вот он снова "прекрасный человек" ... все это основано на невежестве и жажде. Это жизненный путь сансарического существования


Очень мало вижу в жизни примеров когда берут себя в руки.
В основном доведшие себя до ужасных состояний в таком состоянии и умирают. И следуют ужасным путём и после смерти.
Деградировать в умственном(для Вас наверно понятней будет - душевном, духовном) плане легко, развиваться тяжело.
Откуда в этом плане эволюция ?
Страшна просто западнодуховникам действительность и реальность, вот и выдумывают.

----------


## Антарадхана

*Фридегар*, ходить по буддийским форумам, и пытаться убедить буддистов, что они не правильно понимают Дхамму, в отличии от теософов - это довольно малополезное занятие.

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот и не надо


Так Вы сами пугаетесь анатты и релятивизма.
Согласен, коегде это до сих пор ругательства!

----------


## Фил

Мне это напоминает, как верующий в Бога видит атеистов исчадиями ада!

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> *Фридегар*, ходить по буддийским форумам, и пытаться убедить буддистов, что они не правильно понимают Дхамму, в отличии от теософов - это довольно малополезное занятие.


еще хуже с криком "посмотрите, я буддист" рвать на себе рубашку и говорить при этом глупости. Но аргументируйте дальше, как вы что-то понимаете или не понимаете

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне это напоминает, как верующий в Бога видит атеистов исчадиями ада!


Точно.
А мы тут думаем, что уважаемый Фридегар пришёл чтото о буддизме узнать и чёт обьяснять пытаемся.
А он с исчадиями ада борется  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> В основном доведшие себя до ужасных состояний в таком состоянии и умирают.


Это называется одержание, когда человек за какие-то гроши страсти отдает самое ценное. Здоровье, покой. Разрушает свою жизнь. Потому, что не знает причину.

----------


## Фридегар

кстати, далась вам эта теософия? Вот скажите, махаяна - это буддизм или нет? Кто-то считает, что буддизм, а кто-то - нет. Махаяна появилась через 1500 тыс лет после смерти Будды. Тоже можно считать неким продолжением и переосмыслением изначального буддизма. Так же и теософия, в её истинном смысле. Попытка посмотреть как видятся древние учения с точки зрения конца 19-го века. Но, конечно, если послушать Кураева, что он думает по этому поводу - это другое дело. Но он заинтересованное лицо. И предубежденное. Тем не менее, он, хоть и поносит все это - внимательно еще к этому по ходу дела присматривается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это называется одержание, когда человек за какие-то гроши страсти отдает самое ценное. Здоровье, покой. Разрушает свою жизнь. Потому, что не знает причину.



Это называется - круговерть (по индийски круговерть это - самсара)
И просто причинноследствие, когда следствия просто подобны причине и возникают при наличии соответствующих условий.

В этом нет никакой морали и обучения. Этого никто специально для существ не создавал, это былобы вообще абсурдно.

И такое существо продолжает также разрушать всё благое и после смерти. Поток существа не прерывается и действие причинноследствия продолжается. Тенденции, привычки и прочие кармы никуда не деваются и дальше развиваются.  Довело себя существо до определённого состояния, таким и будет при наличии соответсвующих условий.

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Точно.
> А мы тут думаем, что уважаемый Фридегар пришёл чтото о буддизме узнать и чёт обьяснять пытаемся.
> А он с исчадиями ада борется


Прозелитизм?

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

Заблокировали нашего знаменосца махатм....
Не вынес Ёрш.....

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Заблокировали нашего знаменосца махатм....
> Не вынес Ёрш.....


да не Махатм похоже, а сам того..- Махатма, ибо под пытками не признался в источнике просветления, а всё упирал на некую "логику"- из которой буддейские косяки- как на ладони..
(вот и сидите здесь без веселья- трёх Махатм за неделю того..- в бан)

----------

Won Soeng (27.06.2017), Фил (26.06.2017)

----------

